# BIRMINGHAM | Projects & Construction



## Brummyboy92

Birmingham is the second city of the United Kingdom. It is located in the west midlands and has a population just over one million. 

Now recently Birmingham has been under going major changes to make it a more attractive place, for people who live there and for the people who are visiting. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now heres a couple of pics of Birminghams current skyline.


















--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Under construction
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Snow Hill development*








Helight-Highest building 138m
Floors-40
Status-Under construction

*Peat house*








Height-60m
Floors-14
Status-Under construction

*11 Brindley place*








Height-60m
Floors-14
Status-Under construction

*Digbeth coach station*








Height-?
Floors-3
Status-Under renovation

*The Cube*








Height-72m
Floors-17
Status-Under construction

*Edgebaston galeries*








Height-73m
Floors-17
Status-Under construction

*Masshouse*








Height-Highest 110m
Floors-?
Status-Block M under construction, other blocks awaiting approval.

*Curzon gateway*








Height-36m
Floors-12
Status-Under construction

*I-Land*








Height-?
Floors-10
Status-Under construction

*Fort Dunlop*








Height-?
Floors-7
Status-Near completion

*Birmingham super hospital*








Height-63m
Floors-14
Status-Under construction

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Approved
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The V tower*
















Height-152m
Floors-50
Status-Approved

*Martineau galleries*








Height-110m
Floors-30
Status-Approved

*Broad street tower*








Height-134m
Floors-38
Status-Approved

*City park gate*








Height-84m
Floors-28 storeys
Status-Approved

*Curzon Park Masterplan*








Height-
Floors-
Status-Approved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Proposed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New street train station redevelopment scheme*








Height-?
Floors-?
Status-Proposed

*Beorma quater*

















Height-90m
Floors-30
Status-Proposed

*VTP-200*


























Height-200m
Floors-10
Status-Prposed

*NO 1 Snow Hill*








Height-118m
Floors-29
Status-Proposed

*Natwest tower replacment*



























Height-137m/165m
Floors-28
Status-Proposed

*Edgbaston cricket ground*








Height-?
Floors-?
Status-Proposed

*City of Birmingham stadium*








Height-?
Floors-?
Status-This is the previous design including the super casino, however plans were scrapped because the super casino was not allowed, awaitng new design.

*St Georges House*

















Height-75+m
Floors-25
Status-Proposed

*Pentavia*








Height-Unsure
Floors-25
Status-Proposed

*YMCA Redevelopment*








Height-Unsure
Floors-Unsure
Status-Proposed

And heres a future skyline render of Birmingham done by Van Heckler.









There are many, many more projects under construction, approved and proposed in Birmingham and many more to come in 2008, such as Regal tower, Lancaster circus tower etc etc. I look foward to this year for Birmingham as 2008 will be the best year yet.

Also on my signature can you follow the link and sign the petition to improve one of Birminghams most ugliest train stations.:banana:


----------



## city_thing

Some of those projects are great, especially V Tower and The Cube.

I was just wondering, what's the actual population of Brum? I know you said 1m, but that's only the city proper isn't it? What's the population of greater Birmingham? Surely it's bigger than that...


----------



## Telfordboy

There are around 2.5 million in the metro area.


----------



## wiggleyleeds

its almost as big as manchester UK if you're looking at the metro area

oke:


----------



## El_Greco

I really like City Park Gate.When its going to start construction?


----------



## wiki

SNOW HILL DEVELOPMENT AND V TOWER ARE REALLY GREAT. I ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT MANCHESTER WAS THE SECOND CITY IN ENGLAND.


----------



## Telfordboy

wiggleyleeds said:


> its almost as big as manchester UK if you're looking at the metro area
> 
> oke:


Maybe, but much bigger than Leeds, as is Liverpool oke:


----------



## wiggleyleeds

Telfordboy said:


> Maybe, but much bigger than Leeds, as is Liverpool oke:


not according to official eurostat metro areas, or demographia stats, or government defined 'UK primary urban areas such as below. anyway, its all subjective and depending on how one measures. My point is, to brandish Brum as the UK's 2nd largest city is a slight misconception of the truth - perhaps "arguabley"or "hotly contested" as the 2nd largest city would have been more appropriate.

Official Eurostat Urban Audit Metro Areas:

London - 11,624,807
Manchester - 2,512,300
Leeds-Bradford - 2,360,655
Birmingham - 2,335,652
Glasgow - 1,749,154
Liverpool - 1,362,004
Sheffield - 1,264,698
Bristol - 983,873
Cardiff - 826,097
Newcastle upon Tyne - 795,169


----------



## Accura4Matalan

wiki said:


> I ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT MANCHESTER WAS THE SECOND CITY IN ENGLAND.


You thought correctly. Manchester is the second city in England


----------



## mbuildings

stunning!


----------



## mikey23

Accura4Matalan said:


> You thought correctly. Manchester is the second city in England


Keep telling yourself that:tongue4:


----------



## GrAfiK_248

Great development round up brummy boy kay:

^^ don't listen to accura lol


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham is officially the UKs second city, and thats that. We are not bothered about the metro area, just about the city. Its about time more people knew this and stopped messing around. As usual Mr Wiggley has to troll onto other cities forums and start some debate about something which is not connected to this subject. This is not supposed to be about whether Birmingham is or isnt the second city, its about projects and the current construction in the city and about somebody who is interested with what goes on in Birmingham and wants to tell other people about it. This is nothing to do with Manchester or leeds. Its all about BIRMINGHAM


----------



## Brummyboy92

Greatly said, now I just thought I would let everyone know that New Street train station is undergoing another redevelopment, so the render above will change.


----------



## Brum X

Great news for the City of Birmingham today as the government have finally rubber stamped 400million of cash to totally rebuild Birmingham New Street station in the heart of the city centre. Work is scheduled to start in 2009 and the first phase to be open in 2011 with the second phase ready in 2013. More pictures to follow in the next few weeks with what the new station will look like, so keep your ears peeled:banana:


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Great city!


----------



## hoody

Can we get this back on track rather than the my city is bigger than your city crap.
Everytime this happens.


----------



## jayo

Great developments!


----------



## Brum X

And is the second biggest city in the country, the big word is "city" not "metro".


----------



## 1878EFC

Cool, the V Tower and Cube look smart. I also like the Snowhill development which will change the skyline.


----------



## Dominikk

Wow! These look amazing. Birmingham will look great in the future.


----------



## Brum X

Lets hope they all get built or even some of them would be nice. Great work


----------



## ultraviolet

103 Colmore Row and V will look amazing from here, Snow Hill Towers will be just out of shot to the right as will VTP200, Regal Tower and Broad Street Tower will fill the gap between Birmingham and Five Ways nicely


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham will have a truly first class skyline, unlike other british cities which i have to say from a distance look like small towns, some of them


----------



## jayo

apart from London of course


----------



## Brum X

And London, Of course. I meant to say other British cities with the exemption of London.


----------



## Gherkin

and Liverpool of course


----------



## Brum X

Liverpools skyline is very good close up, but from the same distance that the Birmingham skyline was taken, Liverpool, in my opionion is not very good.


----------



## london lad

ultraviolet said:


> 103 Colmore Row and V will look amazing from here, Snow Hill Towers will be just out of shot to the right as will VTP200, Regal Tower and Broad Street Tower will fill the gap between Birmingham and Five Ways nicely


Looks very similar to Croydon & its future skyline in that pic.


----------



## Snowy

^^ Ha ha! I (a Croydon boy) was saying the very same thing to a Brummie forumer a few months back. Croydon is like a mini Birmingham!

**edit** Having visited Birmingham back in February, I've got to say that it feels so different to any other British city that I've been to (well, except for Croydon!). It feels more like a US city in many ways, with a distinctly 20th century flavour, built for the car, not the pedestrian. Unfortunately, the city doesn't really have a historic core anymore, as much of the city centre was redeveloped in the 60s. However, I've heard that the Jewellery Quarter is very nice.

The best thing about Birmingham is that it has so much potential. Because there's not much of the old city left and there's already so many highrises, Birmingham is probably the only city in the UK which is capable of having a vast skyline, which stretches across it's entire city centre.

If London is Amsterdam, the historic capital, then Birmingham is Rotterdam, it's brash highrise counterpart.


----------



## Gherkin

^^ You've said some nice things about Brum there, but I disagree that it wasn't built for the pedestrian. I've can spend all day in Birmingham without crossing a road. All of the main shopping areas are traffic free, and it's a joy walking from New Street Station to the NIA/Sealife Centre without seeing but a hint of a car. Once you stray away from the centre there are roads of course, but the centre has always been praised for it's pedestrain areas and streetscape.


----------



## Snowy

Gherkin007 said:


> ^^ You've said some nice things about Brum there, but I disagree that it wasn't built for the pedestrian. I've can spend all day in Birmingham without crossing a road. All of the main shopping areas are traffic free, and it's a joy walking from New Street Station to the NIA/Sealife Centre without seeing but a hint of a car. Once you stray away from the centre there are roads of course, but the centre has always been praised for it's pedestrain areas and streetscape.


Ok, perhaps I'm giving the wrong impression of Brum, of course there are large parts of the city centre which are fully pedestrianized, but I'm talking more about the areas just outside of the centre (which isn't that big), like Masshouse, which is a large network of roads with slim highrise buildings squeezed into the small gaps between the roads. Somehow it feels like the buildings are playing second-fiddle to the roads. Also, Birmingham's roads seem a lot wider than those in London, because they were custom-built back in the 60s, wheres most of the roads in and around the centre of London are older and therefore a lot narrower.

Perhaps I've not seen enough of the city but to me, Birmingham felt a bit like how I imagine LA or Houston to feel, big wide roads, little in the way of grand architecture and plenty of highrise buildings and I don't mean that in a snobby way. Birmingham is what it is and it's the only city of it's type in the UK and as I've said before it has a lot of potential because there are fewer old buildings and sightlines to protect, which has always been a problem for London.

Buildings like the Cube are exactly what Birmingham needs - flashy 21st-century landmark architecture and and I look forward to visiting the city again 5-10 years from now to see how the city's changed.


----------



## jayo

New renders of the V building!


----------



## ultraviolet

Nice, like the blueish tint, looking forward to this one.


----------



## Brummyboy92

Yep its preety stunning.

Heres the latest construction photos from the Cube site, thanks to Ginger Tosser.


Ginger Tosser said:


> Few from today...


----------



## Snowy

^^ Is that Bobby Ball in the second photo?


----------



## ultraviolet

:lol::lol:

Looks like Bruce Forsythe's joined him in the 3rd from bottom.


----------



## Snowy

:lol: Good game, good game!


----------



## ultraviolet

Update of the Cube courtesy of Ginger Tosser, one of the cranes has been raised 




Ginger Tosser said:


>


----------



## jayo

And heres what it'll look like.


----------



## Birmingham

Suprised this thread isn't updated more. Anyone would think it was a ghost town.


----------



## Birmingham

*Gentings First Super Complex In Europe*

Joins other complexes in Sentosa, New York, Singapore, Manilla and Kuala Lumpar.

Status: Under Construction



> In early 2015, the NEC site will see the opening of the UK's first integrated destination leisure complex; Resorts World Birmingham.
> 
> This £150m integrated leisure and entertainment complex will bring a wide range of exciting leisure and entertainment offers to visitors to the NEC.
> 
> Resorts World Birmingham will comprise of:
> 
> 176 room four star hotel with five star suites and spa
> A designer outlet centre with 45 units selling a range of discounted fashion, shoes and electronics
> A 11-screen cinema with state-of-the-art digital technology
> A multi-use banqueting and conference centre
> A casino offering a contemporary and exciting gaming experience
> A wide range of internationally-themed restaurants and bars


----------



## Birmingham

250,000 sqft John Lewis.

Status: Under Construction


----------



## Birmingham

*Europes Largest Library*

£190m Birmingham City Library.

Shakespeares most unique works will be housed here also. 

Status: Topped Out - Internal/External Works progressing.


----------



## Birmingham

*New Street Station*

Status: Under Construction

New Street is the busiest station outside London and the busiest interchange station in the UK with a train leaving the station every 37 seconds.

1000 workers are currently on site, working 24 hours a day, 7 days a week


----------



## el palmesano

New Street Station seems really amazing!! 

what about the V Tower?


----------



## Brummyboy92

At the moment like all Highrise projects in the city its dead in the water for at least 10 years :-( 

There is so much going on in the city compared to other UK cities though, excluding London of course.


----------



## Birmingham

el palmesano said:


> New Street Station seems really amazing!!
> 
> what about the V Tower?


The V Tower will probably be re-designed although the last news was that it would be built once the market picks up. This may change again with the news of the enterprise zones being unlocked. 

Birmingham needs 93,000 new homes to support a population boom of 150,000 over the next decade. Space is at a premium which means more residential towers would be required. 

And Brummyboy. Highrises will be built in Birmingham over the next 10 years. Just depends where and when but I wouldn't be so downbeat.  Birmingham is going to see major boom in construction over the next 4 to 5 years. Something it won't have seen for a long long time.


----------



## Birmingham

*Paradise Circus*

£450m JV between Argent and Birmingham City Council.

Over 1.3msqft of redevelopment. Detailed design to start now funding has been allocated for infrastructure works. 

Phase 1 should start early 2014. 

Please not each building will be individually designed. 2 plots to be between 75-110m.


----------



## el palmesano

Birmingham said:


> The V Tower will probably be re-designed although the last news was that it would be built once the market picks up. This may change again with the news of the enterprise zones being unlocked.
> 
> Birmingham needs 93,000 new homes to support a population boom of 150,000 over the next decade. Space is at a premium which means more residential towers would be required.
> 
> And Brummyboy. Highrises will be built in Birmingham over the next 10 years. Just depends where and when but I wouldn't be so downbeat.  Birmingham is going to see major boom in construction over the next 4 to 5 years. Something it won't have seen for a long long time.


Thanks for the answer! great information! 


So, we have to wait...


----------



## Birmingham

*National Indoor Arena (Barclaycard Arena)*

Refurbishment of current NIA. - Approved ready to go once Contractor on board.


----------



## Birmingham




----------



## Brummyboy92

I hope you dont mind Oldbury as I have quoted your post from the Brummy Forum.

The first Phase of Birmingham New Street Station is now open, its still unfinished itself however this is the first stage in the exciting transformation not for the station but the city. 

Here are some opening day picture courtesy of Oldbury. 



oldbury63 said:


> random .


----------



## towerpower123

That train station looks great but the giant eye is just ridiculous! How long will it take for someone to cover it with a giant banner and create a scene reminiscient of _1984_?

The John Lewis store looks great in the renderings. I hope the cladding turns out as well in real life. Either way, its great to see something happening in Birmingham. :cheers:


----------



## Birmingham

towerpower123 said:


> That train station looks great but the giant eye is just ridiculous! How long will it take for someone to cover it with a giant banner and create a scene reminiscient of _1984_?
> 
> The John Lewis store looks great in the renderings. I hope the cladding turns out as well in real life. Either way, its great to see something happening in Birmingham. :cheers:


The Eye has a purpose. It is a digital screen.


----------



## desertpunk

*John Lewis, April 6*


John Lewis Construction Progress April 2013 by polyesterpowdercoated, on Flickr


John Lewis Construction Progress April 2013 by polyesterpowdercoated, on Flickr


John Lewis Construction Progress April 2013 by polyesterpowdercoated, on Flickr


John Lewis Construction Progress April 2013 by polyesterpowdercoated, on Flickr


John Lewis Construction Progress April 2013 by polyesterpowdercoated, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Bam bags rebid National Indoor Arena revamp for £24m*










BAM Construction has won the job to revamp the National Indoor Arena in Birmingham after the project was put out for bid a second time.

Client the National Exhibition Centre named Galliford as preferred bidder last September following an initial tender race based on an £18m price.

But both sides were unable to agree a final price and parted company at the start of the year.

At the time The NEC said it had worked hard on the design to ensure that the scheme was affordable for the market and did not want to rely just on market forces to bring the project on budget.

BAM, which bid in the original tender race along with Wates, Sir Robert McAlpine, Skanska and Carillion, took the refurbishment job second time round with a £24m bid.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/05/16/bam-bags-rebid-national-indoor-arena-revamp-for-24m/


----------



## SO143

£188m Birmingham library project ready for finishing touch – 1m books










Builders pack up and clear out after completing work on biggest public cultural project in Britain, with opening set for September

On time and slightly under budget, the builders who have been working in Birmingham on the biggest public cultural project in Britain packed up and cleared out on Monday in preparation for the librarians to move in.

"It's a strange feeling that once the books arrive I'll never see this space like this again," said Brian Gambles, the head librarian who for the last three years has also been project director for the enormous building now towering over Centenary Square in Birmingham.

Miles of bookshelves towering up on nine levels, with another below ground, are ready and waiting to receive nearly a million books.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/apr/29/birmingham-library-ready-books


----------



## SO143

Innovation Birmingham to fuel £35m Digital Plaza project










Birmingham Science Park Aston has been restructured with the 14-acre site to be marketed as two campuses in the future. The move is expected to help to kick-start the speculative £35m Digital Plaza development.

The site will now be promoted as the Innovation Birmingham Campus and the Science and Technology Campus.

A new company has been set up called Innovation Birmingham Ltd to manage the park's flagship Faraday Wharf building and the Digital Plaza development.

The city council has restructured the debt on the Faraday Wharf property in the hope fresh finance can now be raised to fund the planned 30,000 sq ft iCentrumTM building. The property will mark the start of the overall Digital Plaza project.

City council leader Sir Albert Bore said the restructure and the creation of the Digital Plaza would help to boost the profile of the city to potential investors as an innovation hub.

"The community of technology entrepreneurs that has been nurtured at Birmingham Science Park Aston over the past 30 years is a credit to Greater Birmingham," he said.

"Other large science parks across the country have created campuses to profile specific activity and now we are following suit. The creation of the Innovation Birmingham Campus is wholly aligned with our 'Smart City' agenda and it will enhance the profile and importance of innovation activity taking place within the city."

http://www.insidermedia.com/insider...park-restructures-support-citys-growth-agenda


----------



## SO143

Birmingham airport calls for UK-wide aviation expansion to help economy

*Manufacturers need better flight links outside London if coalition is to fulfil vow to rebalance economy towards exports, says CEO*










Britain's manufacturers urgently need better flight links out of airports beyond London if they are to power the economic recovery, according to a report from Birmingham airport that seeks to shift the aviation capacity debate away from Heathrow expansion.

Kicking off a public campaign for a network of long-haul airports to serve the UK, Birmingham is releasing research that highlights its position in Britain's industrial heartland. The airport says it has the second largest business catchment in the UK and the biggest number of manufacturers.

Paul Kehoe, the airport's chief executive, argues that if the government is to fulfil its promise to rebalance the economy towards manufacturing and exports the country's aviation strategy needs to better serve businesses in the industrial heartland.

"This report shows that a surprisingly high proportion of the country's potential demand for business air travel comes from Birmingham airport's catchment area. But rather than flying from their local airport, we have ended up with an illogical situation where these businesses have to slog down the M1 or M40 to get to Heathrow – leaving them with huge time and cost implications and adding to the congestion at our London airports," he said.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/may/14/birmingham-airport-call-aviation-expansion-economy


----------



## Tim999

Bligh said:


> Birmingham is the UK's second City!


Rather Machester is the second largest and faster growing


----------



## Birmingham

Birmingham has a population of 1,083,000, Manchester 563,000. Manchester's percentage growth is higher but Birminghams numbers are bigger. Greater Manchester as a region is bigger than Birmingham city. Birmingham and its region is bigger than greater Manchester. The north west including Liverpool is bigger than the west Midlands, but Birmingham has twice a bigger catcment area than Manchester within an hour's drive.


----------



## VDB

I am absolutely 100% not starting a second city debate on here - that belongs in the City Talk forum (and, ideally, not at all) but all I will say is that it's not all about population - because Second City in the UK is such a meaningless title I'd say it's down to public perception, and we all know which city public perception favours recently...................

Birmingham is larger in terms of metropolitan area and both cities grew at the same pace 2001-2011.


----------



## Brummyboy92

Tim got told, good job on the summary btw Birmingham.


----------



## Birmingham

French company Bouygues Development have announced they will proceed with 2 schemes in the city. 

* £40m 300 apartment residential scheme on Pershore Street. 
* 500 bed student residential scheme on Bath Row.

Both due to start in 2015 for 2017 completion.


----------



## Birmingham

No 1 Eastside Locks
The Eastside

*Height:* 60m | *Floors:* 6-17 | *Client/Architects:* Alumno Developments / Glenn Howells

*Links:* Official Website 


Contributing to the growing, leading academic centre of Birmingham, No1 Eastside Locks is a modern, high quality student accommodation scheme, sensitively designed to complement and enhance the Digbeth Branch Canal. The new development will provide an ‘on campus’ offer of student accommodation in close proximity to BCU’s new City Centre Campus project which is already coming out of the ground.

*An ‘on campus’ student accommodation offer, 5 mins away from the emerging BCU City Centre Campus project

*High quality student accommodation of approx. 730 beds

*Rooms arranged in a mix of clusters (ranging from 4-7 en suite rooms) arranged to provide long distance views to the City Park and city centre skyline

*External raised courtyard space overlooking the canal towpath, accessible to students only and linked to the internal communal space



*Current status:* Approved / Construction to start shortly. Site cleared. 




















_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

*NEW UPDATE!*

Midland Metropolitan Hospital
Smethwick

*Cost:* £353m | *Floors:* N/A | *Client* Sandwell and West Birmingham Hospitals NHS Trust

*Links:* News Article 


The 670-bed acute Midland Metropolitan Hospital in Grove Lane has been on the cards for a decade but has been hit by delays amid a shake-up of the controversial private finance initiative, which funds new buildings but mounts up debts over many years.

*The hospital, which would take up a total of 41 acres, would be due to open its doors to patients in 2018/19.

*£100m of public money would be used to build the new hospital.



*Current status:* Proposed / Funding Secured / Design to be finalised











_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> Same number of beds as the Royal London Hospital, but an altogether better design!


Oh is it? It's certainly a biggie but I didn't know it compared with the Royal London though. 

Regarding design. The RLH is one of only a few buildings I dislike in London with a passion.


----------



## Bligh

Tim999 said:


> Rather Machester is the second largest and faster growing


Well in the past few weeks others have showed me differently from my initial thought. The 2nd City debate is definitely between Birmingham and Manchester but it's quite close... I think Manchester is in the lead at the moment but both Cities have the potential. I do not think the race is over yet. 

Awesome projects and updates @Birmingham. This City definitely needs some office space and developments - and now is probably the best time to build. :cheers:


----------



## Birmingham

It certainly does need office space. By end of next year the pipeline will be dry which is why so many schemes are coming up now to start speculatively. Paradise circus, lumina and arena central will all be constructed without a pre-let. Some bit schemes to come to.


----------



## Birmingham

*CONSTRUCTION UPDATE!*

National Indoor Arena - Refurbishment
The Westside

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Official website 


Increase to 15,000 Capacity

The new design includes further opportunities for retail units with an extra 5,926 m² of pre and post show space added to the 7,500 m² of refurbishment that will take place




















_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

*CONSTRUCTION UPDATE!*

Beorma Quarter
City Centre

*Height:* 107m | *Floors:* 27 | *Developer:* Kuwait Salhia Investments

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Architects Website





















_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

*PROJECT UPDATE!*

New Street Station
City Center

*Cost:* £600m | *Floors:* N/A | *Client* Network Rail / Foreign Office Architects 

*Links:* Official Website 


Over 140,000 passengers use New Street every day, more than double the number it was designed to accommodate.

*New Street is the busiest station outside London and the busiest interchange station in the UK with a train leaving the station every 37 seconds.

*1000 workers are currently on site, working 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
The first half of the new station was completed in April 2013 and once the project is finished in 2015 there will be 36 new escalators and 15 new lifts - reaching every platform.




*Current status:* Under Construction






































_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Bligh

Nice updates Birmingham! 

I am hoping for some skyscraper proposals and approvals soon.


----------



## Birmingham

John Lewis - Grand Central Birmingham
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* N/A | *Client* John Lewis | *Architect* Foreign Office Architects


Opening in 2015, the £100m, 250,000 sqft superstore will be the largest John Lewis outside London.

Anchor to wider Grand Central retail development, part of £600m New Street Station refurbishment.

Luxury goods retailer The White Company and beauty and body care shops L'Occitane and Kiehls are the other shops confirmed so far.

Deals have also been agreed with nine restaurants including Vietnamese-style eatery, Pho, which is opening its first branch outside London and the South East.




















_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

Bligh said:


> Nice updates Birmingham!
> 
> I am hoping for some skyscraper proposals and approvals soon.


Not sure if we'll see a skyscraper, although we should see something large over the coming months at Arena Central.


----------



## Birmingham

*Name:* Snow Hill Phase 3
*Height:* TBC est. 90m
*Developer:* Ballymore/Hines

* On the back of HS2's announcement to take up the remaining space in Snow Hill Phase 2. It's is expected that Snow Hill Phase 3 will proceed sooner rather than later according to the regional head of Jones Lang LaSalle.


----------



## Birmingham

*High Speed Rail*

*Birmingham: Chosen as HS2 HQ*










The construction headquarters of the high-speed rail project HS2 will be based in Birmingham, leading to the creation of 1,500 jobs in England's second city.

Birmingham council also announced on Monday that it was creating an urban regeneration company to oversee the development of the area around the city's HS2 station, Curzon Street.

The authority claimed the regeneration, which includes 6 million sqft of offices and 2,000 homes, would deliver 14,000 jobs and provide a £1.3bn-a-year boost to the local economy.


----------



## Birmingham

*Name*: Beorma Quarter
*Height:* 107m
*Developer:* Sahlia Investments (Kuwait)

* Model of Beorma Quarter, first phase due to be completed mid 2015 with Phase 2 starting straight after.


----------



## Bligh

Good news abou the HS2 HQ.


----------



## Birmingham

*Birmingham - Westside & New Street Update*

*Substantial Projects*

Copthorne Hotel - 22 Floors - 80m - (Proposed)
Regal Residential - 22 Floors - 75m (Proposed)
Dandara 1 - 23 Floors - 75m - (Proposed)
1 Hagley Road Phase 1 - 22 Floors - 69m - (Under Construction)
Melia Hotel - 18 Floors - 62m (Proposed)
Holiday Inn - 18 Floors - 61m - (Under Construction)
Dandara 2 - 18 Floors - 60m - (Proposed)
Park Regis Hotel - 13 Floors + Roof Top Restaurant - 58m (Under Construction)
Bath Court - 11 Floors - 36m - (Proposed)
Broadgate Complex - 8 Floors - (Proposed)
Arena 1 - 8 Floors - (Approved)
Concorde House - 7 Floors - (Under Construction)
Centenary Square Redevelopment - (Pre-Planning)
NIA Refurbishment - (Under Construction)
New Street Station Refurbishment - (Under Construction)
John Lewis - (Under Construction)
Mailbox Refurbishment - (Under Construction)
Metro Extension - (Under Construction)

*Recent News/Opportunities*

Broad Street Tower - 40 Floors - 135m - (Site to be sold on)
Quayside Tower Sister Site - TBC Floors - 70m - (Potential tower being worked on)
Lee Longlands - 20 Floors - 68m - (Approved - Still no movement)
5 Ways Tower - 22 Floors - 76m - (Recently Brought by unknown developer)
St Georges - 25 & 20 Floors - 80 & 60m (Gallan Properties - Potential development opportunity)
1 Hagley Road - 14 Floors - 50m - (Phase 2 by Seven Capital)
1 Paradise Circus - 8 Floors - 35m - Speculative Office Block
2 Paradise Circus - 8 Floors - 35m - Speculative Office Block
Arena Central - 6 x Blocks - 30-90m - Design Stage
Paradise Circus - 5 x Blcoks - 30-80m - Design Stage


----------



## Birmingham

*Arena 1 - 8 Floors - Speculative Office Build*


----------



## Birmingham

*Snow Hill Masterplan 
*

*£600m Snow Hill Masterplan to transform Birmingham business district*
08:00, 4 February 2015 By Graeme Brown

_Ambitious proposals for acres of office space, new homes and major transport shake-up to create “Birmingham’s Canary Wharf”_










http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/600m-snow-hill-masterplan-transform-8574200


----------



## metrogogo

Barclaycard Arena Birmingham

Work is now almost complete at what was the National Indoor Arena (NIA)

Barclaycard Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Barclaycard Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Tramway Extension.

Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## sp-knight

goood


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM'S JEWELLERY QUARTER

Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter is next to the city centre and is the centre for jewellery production in the city; it still produces approx. 40% of the UK's jewellery. There are many historic buildings in the area, and more recently it has become a focus for residential developments aimed mainly at young professionals.

In 1773 the Assay Office was created to test and hallmark precious metal items and currently a new Assay Office is being built, shown in the following photo:-

New Assay Office by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


The next photo shows two ongoing developments near to the new Assay office, which are the Metalworks and the Mediaworks. The Metalworks is on the left and is a residential apartment development, and the Mediaworks is on the right which is an office development.

Metalworks & Mediaworks, Carver St, JQ by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM'S JEWELLERY QUARTER

SevenCapital property developers are buying up a lot of commercial property in Birmingham currently and converting it into residential use. The Kettleworks is an old industrial premises which will be converted into c.300 residential apartments.

Kettleworks, JQ by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr



Link to SevenCapital website:-
http://www.sevencapital.com/projects/kettleworks-st-georges-urban-village-2


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NEW ST TRAIN STATION

Here's a recent photo showing progress on the New St train station redevelopment:-

New St station by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BRINDLEY PLACE

Five Brindley Place is now occupied by Deutsche Bank who have led the way in establishing a provincial city base in England and relocating staff from London. From employing no-one in Birmingham in 2006 they are now upping their headcount towards 2,000, and transferring not just back office roles but some front-office roles as well.



> City's immense talent pool 'exciting factor' in Deutsche Bank deal
> 
> Choice to come to Birmingham was more than just about property says business partner who conducted hunt for new home
> 
> One of the senior figures behind Deutsche Bank's decision to move to Brindleyplace said she was excited by the 'immense talent pool' among Birmingham's graduates and professionals and this helped to cement the decision to take a base here.
> 
> Kathryn Harrison, UKMEA business partner and a member of the team which conducted a review of its global operations, also said the bank was able to feel like "more than just an employer" here as it prepares to open a massive new operation.
> 
> The German bank, which currently has staff based in Baskerville House and One Brindleyplace, is due to move into 134,000 sq ft of office space in Five Brindleyplace in July after signing a 15-year deal to take the entire building.
> 
> The deal is expected to double its 1,000-strong workforce in the city, a stark contrast from the 30 staff it had when it launched here in 2006.
> 
> She said: "What's exciting about Birmingham is the talent pool here. When we looked into what's actually available in the market, we were really surprised by the quality and depth of the skill sets we could tap into.
> 
> "Five Brindleyplace is effectively an integrated service centre for us so we're looking for legal, financial, engineering and IT skills - the full spectrum of things which would support a large investment bank.
> 
> "We've been very successful in hiring for our trading function and we will be the largest trading bank in Birmingham.
> 
> "One of the really nice things is we're managing to attract the city's alumni which, maybe historically, has had to leave Birmingham for places like London to have those careers in the financial services.
> 
> "It's really exciting to be attracting that alumni back so we've got this immense talent pool at a price point the bank can find sustainable long term which is very important."


http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/citys-immense-talent-pool-exciting-7132225


Brindley Place, Birmingham by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

RESORTS WORLD BIRMINGHAM 

Here are some details of the Resorts World development at the National Exhibition Centre in Birmingham, and a couple of photos showing the construction site. 



> Resorts World Birmingham
> 
> In 2015, Birmingham will see the opening of the UK's first integrated destination leisure complex: Resorts World Birmingham
> 
> This £150m integrated leisure and entertainment complex will bring a wide range of exciting leisure and entertainment offers to visitors.
> 
> Resorts World Birmingham will comprise of:
> 
> An outlet shopping centre with 50 units selling a range of discounted fashion, shoes and electronics
> 178 four star bedrooms with 5 five star suites and an Asian-themed spa
> A wide range of internationally-themed restaurants and bars
> An 11-screen cinema with state-of-the-art digital technology
> A casino offering a contemporary and exciting gaming experience
> A multi-use banqueting and conference centre
> Construction of the 538,000 sq. ft Resorts World Birmingham complex has begun and visitors to the NEC campus will witness the development of this unique and exciting new offer in leisure and entertainment.


Resorts World's website:-

http://www.resortsworldbirmingham.co.uk/

Resorts World, NEC by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Resorts World, NEC by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BARCLAYCARD ARENA

Here are a couple more photos of the Barclaycard Arena, ex-NIA. The re-development work is almost completed now.

Barclaycard Arena, Birmingham by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Barclaycard Arena, Birmingham by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123

^^^ That is some beautiful shiny cladding!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice, is that copper?


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

^^

The 'fins' are made from copper. Here are some more details:-



> Optima Shingles manufactured by Sotech to form part of the Barclaycard Arena transformation
> 
> Sotech have provided over 9500no Copper Shingles to the new Barclaycard Arena in Birmingham, in a renovation that has cost £26 million over the last 2 years.
> 
> The Optima Shingle system was manufactured from 0.7mm material, using a special 2-layer Fluoropolymer coating system which preserves the original copper look and offers the façade more depth and shine.
> 
> Part of Birmingham City Council’s ‘Big City’ Plan, the venue previously known as the National Indoor Arena (or NIA) has been redeveloped to help position Birmingham as the UK’s second city.
> 
> Improving customer experience has been at the heart of the arena’s transformation, and the redevelopment was initiated as a direct response to customer feedback.
> 
> The most notable aspect of the newly designed arena is a new glass façade juxtaposed with Sotech’s striking copper shingles, which overlooks the canal side of the building and is fast becoming an iconic focal point in the city itself.
> 
> The NIA has become one of the busiest large scale indoor sporting and entertainment venues in Europe since it opened in 1991, and attracts up to a million visitors a year, and it has recently undergone such a dramatic renovation and increase in size of almost 6000m2 in order to maintain that world class status.












http://sotech-optima.co.uk/projects/optima-shingles-manufactured-sotech-form-part-barclaycard-arena-transformation/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - THE VALE

Here are a couple more photos of the student residence development at The Vale, Birmingham University.

The Vale, Bham Uni by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

The Vale, Bham Uni by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Here is what the 21 storey tower will look like when finished:


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NO. 1 EASTSIDE LOCKS

Work is now underway on the No. 1 Eastside Locks 625-bed student accommodation development at Eastside, next to Birmingham city centre. Designed by Glenn Howells Architects at it's highest point this will be 60m tall.



















This is what the site looked like just recently:-

Eastside Locks by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

EASTSIDE LOCKS

Work is now underway at the 55,000 sq. ft. four storey office development scheme at Cardigan St, Eastside Locks - the first speculative office development in the city since 2007.










Website:-

http://eastside-locks.com/news/goodman-starts-speculative-construction-first-office-phase-eastside-locks


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

LANDSDOWNE HOUSE, FIVE WAYS

Plans have been submitted by Seven Capital for Landsdowne House, Five Ways, Edgbaston. This will be a 16 storey, 53m, residential building comprising 206 apartments.





















Link to Birmingham Post newspaper article about this development:-

http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/seven-capital-launches-landsdowne-house-8673561


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM CITY UNIVERSITY - CURZON BUILDING

Here is a photo update on Birmingham City University's Curzon Building which is being built in the Eastside area of Birmingham.

BCU Phase 2 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

BCU Phase 2 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Here is an illustration of what the building will look like when it is finished:-










Website:-

http://www.associated-architects.co.uk/projects/education/universities/the-curzon-building/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM TRAMWAY EXTENSION

Tracklaying continues with the tram extension in Birmingham city centre:-

At Snowhill:

Midland Metro extension - Snowhill by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


On Corporation St:


Midland Metro extension - Corporation St by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

RESORTS WORLD BIRMINGHAM

Major retailers continue to sign up to the Resorts World complex next to the NEC in Birmingham:-



> Next and PizzaExpress sign up to Resorts World Birmingham
> 17:21, 23 February 2015 By Tamlyn Jones
> 
> Three well-known names in UK retail and leisure have signed up to the Resorts World development at the NEC.
> 
> Restaurant chains PizzaExpress and TGI Friday's will join clothing giant Next at the conference and leisure development next to Pendigo Lake.
> 
> Next becomes the third anchor store at the project after tenancies were agreed with Nike and Gap Outlet at the end of last year.
> 
> TGI Friday's will take 6,200 sq ft, PizzaExpress has agreed a lease on 3,000 sq ft and Next will occupy just under 10,000 sq ft.
> 
> Almost 80 per cent of space across the scheme is now let.
> 
> The £150 million Resorts World Birmingham development will also have a four-star hotel and spa, Cineworld cinema and casino in addition to the leisure and retail element and is due to open this summer, making it the first European Resorts World in the global group.


http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/next-pizzaexpress-sign-up-resorts-8704641

Here is a recent photo of the construction site:-

Resorts World by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

This is what it will look like when finished:-


----------



## Zenith

All of this looks so exciting. I do really miss Birmingham.


----------



## Birmingham

edit...


----------



## Birmingham

Update on Birmingham's Westside. 

Eastside and Southside to follow. 











*Birmingham - Westside & New Street Station Area*

Useful Links
Birmingham Planning Portal - Application Documents
Birmingham SSC Forum



_____________________________________________________________________________











------

Arena Central Masterplan
City Center

*Height:* TBC | *Floors:* TBC | *Developer:* Arena Central Developments

*Links:* Official website 


Occupying a prominent position at the heart of Birmingham’s city centre, the 9.2 acre Arena Central site fronts Broad Street and lies adjacent to Centenary Square and the Library of Birmingham.

With outline planning consent already secured for 2.3 million sq ft of mixed-use development set within a brand new, landscaped public realm resembling an urban meadow, Arena Central represents a highly deliverable, highly desirable location for work, leisure and retail.

*In order to ensure that Arena Central is able to meet the requirements of a continually evolving market, the masterplan is set to be delivered in phases.

The first phase, incorporating the 1 Arena Central office building fronting Broad Street, two residential buildings and a 250-bed Holiday Inn Express hotel is scheduled to be completed in 2016.

Future phases will include the delivery of additional office development.



*Current status:* Outline Planning - Approved











_____________________________________________________________________________


1 Arena Central
City Center

*Height:* TBC | *Floors:* 8 | *Developer:* Arena Central Developments

*Links:* Official website 


The eight-storey building represents the flagship development of the Arena Central masterplan, encompassing 135,000 sqf t of Grade A office space, with typical floorplates of 21,000 sq ft.

*The upper floors offer 2,500 sq ft of open balconies, providing views over Centenary Square and back across the development and there is provision for 5,000 sq ft of retail on the ground floor. The building also includes 68 car parking spaces in a secure basement environment.

*1 Arena Central has been designed by noted architect Ken Shuttleworth whose other work includes iconic landmarks such as St Mary Axe (‘the Gherkin’) and City Hall in London, and The Cube in Birmingham and whose practice, Make, is also responsible for Arena Central’s masterplan.



*Current status:* Approved - Completion 2016. 











_____________________________________________________________________________

Dandara 1 & 2

*Height:* 75m & 62m | *Floors:* 23 & 18 | *Developer:* Dandara

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread 



Part of larger Arena Central Scheme which has now begun.

Replaces original 152m Scheme


*Current status:* In Planning - Approval due in March 2015 - Construction Late 2015 / Early 2016. 











_____________________________________________________________________________


Plot E - Arena Central

*Height:* 86m & 45m | *Floors:* 28 & 14 | *Architect:* Glenn Howells

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread 



Part of larger Arena Central Scheme which has now begun.

Proposal Reserved Matters Application for erection of two residential towers (412 units)


*Current status:* In Planning, cite clearance underway - Construction Late 2015 / Early 2016. 




















_____________________________________________________________________________

Plot F - Holiday Inn Express - Arena Central

*Height:* 61m | *Floors:* 18 | *Hotel Operator:* Holiday Inn

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread 



210 bed hotel - part of wider Arena Central masterplan. 


*Current status:* Approved, site clearance underway. Construction Q3 2015. 












_____________________________________________________________________________

Two Arena Central

*Height:* 62m | *Floors:* 11 | *Architect:* Make


*Links:* Birmingham forum thread 



260,000 sqft office development


*Current status:* In planning - Construction 2016. - Site clearance underway. 











_____________________________________________________________________________

Left Bank 1 & 2

*Height:* 75m & 65m | *Floors:* 22 & 18 | *Hotel Operator:* Melia | *Developer:* Regal Property Group

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Official website |


2 Tower Scheme - Hotel to front Broad Street

Replaces 201m Scheme



*Current status:* In Planning - Decision due in March 2015 - Expected on site Q3/Q4 2015. 











_____________________________________________________________________________

1 Hagley Road

*Height:* 69m | *Floors:* 22| *Developer:* Seven Capital

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Official website |


This extant consent has subsequently been optimised to provide 271 residential units in the tower - Fully Sold



*Current status:*Under Construction











_____________________________________________________________________________

Landsdowne House

*Height:* 54m | *Floors:* 16 | *Developer:* Seven Capital

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread 


£32 million scheme to provide 202 apartments.



*Current status:*Proposed / Start Q3 2015











_____________________________________________________________________________

Bath Court

*Height:* 35m | *Floors:* 11 | *Developer:* Bouygues Development

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread 


Demolition of existing building and erection of a 435 bed student accommodation building with ancillary facilities and a ground floor retail unit 



*Current status:*Proposed / Start Q3 2015




















_____________________________________________________________________________

Granville & Holiday Street

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 7 | *Developer:* Seven Capital


*Links:* Birmingham forum thread 



Proposal Erection of a six to seven storey residential building comprising 119 units (studio, one and two bedroom residential units) with associated basement car parking and landscaping and associated works


*Current status:* In planning - Construction Q2 2015. - Site cleared.












_____________________________________________________________________________

Broadway House

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 11 | *Developer:* Seven Capital

*Links:* Article 


Refurbishment of redundant 250,000 sqft office block into 250 Apartments


*Current status:* Proposed - Construction Q2 2015. 












_____________________________________________________________________________

Holloway Head

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 8 | *Developer:* Pathfinder Recovery 1

*Links:* Birmingham Forum Page


Proposal Proposed residential development of 304, 1 & 2 bed apartments, 222 parking spaces with landscaped areas


*Current status:* Proposed 












_____________________________________________________________________________


Centenary Square Redevlopment

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* N/A | *Developer:* Birmingham City Council

*Links:* RIBA Website 


International design competition to redesign Birmingham's biggest square fronting Arena Central and Paradise Circus. 


*Current status:* Down to Final 5 Designs. 










_____________________________________________________________________________

Centenary Square Metro Extension

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* N/A | *Developer:* Centro

*Links:* CENTRO Website 


The extension will run from the new terminus stop on Stephenson Street outside New Street Station, travelling along Pinfold Street and turning west onto Victoria Square, with a new stop at the Town Hall. From here, the extension travels along Paradise Street to Paradise Circus then turns onto Broad Street, where it will continue until it reaches the route terminus at Centenary Square.


*Current status:* Approved - Next Phase of Metro Extension confirmed. 










_____________________________________________________________________________

Broad Street Tower
The Westside

*Height:* 133m | *Floors:* 41 | *Developer:* Richardson & Cordwell

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Skyscrapernews Link



Mixed use development in Birminghams entertainment district. 

Site currently a temporary carpark - site is directly opposite proposed Regal Tower. 

Proposal integrated a helipad for residents and hotel guests


*Current status:* Approved, potential movement but likely to be downsized and redesigned. 











_____________________________________________________________________________

Paradise Circus - Cropthorne Hotel
The Westside

*Height:* TBC (Est. 80m) | *Floors:* 23 | *Architect:* Ian Springford Architects | *Developer* Argent

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Official Website 


Replacement of existing Cropthorne Hotel

Wider part of 2.3m sqft Paradise Circus redevelopment

Masterplan approved / 10 buildings to be designed by seperate architects. Hotel is Building 1. 



*Current status:* Masterplan Approved / Demolition Begun / Funding in place / Hotel Detailed Planning 2015













_____________________________________________________________________________

The Embankment - Vincent Street
The Westside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Developer* Birmingham City Council

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread


First Birmingham PRS Scheme to provide 92 one and two bed apartments with associated landscaping and parking 



*Current status:* Proposed













_____________________________________________________________________________


Auchinleck House - Park Regis Hotel
The Westside

*Height:* 65m | *Floors:* 15 | *Architect:* 5 Plus Architects | *Client* Severn Capital & Staywell Group

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Architects Website | Australian Hotel Chain Make UK Entrance 


Refurbishment of current 12 storey block plus height increase to accommodate rooftop restaurant and facilities. 

The plans include a rooftop restaurant which, because of the building’s location at a high point on the city centre ridge, will offer views over Birmingham and beyond.



*Current status:* Under Construction













_____________________________________________________________________________


The Vale
University of Birmingham

*Height:* 61m | *Floors:* 21 | *Architect:* Glancy Nicolls Architects | *Client* University of Birmingham

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Architects Website 


Student Residential Development - 754 bed spaces within four new buildings ranging in height from 7 storeys to 21 storeys

To replace previous 51m student accommodation block. 



*Current status:* Under Construction






















_____________________________________________________________________________

University of Birmingham Library

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Architect:* Associated Architects | *Client* University of Birmingham

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Architects Website 


£37 million library for the University of Birmingham.

he new building includes a colonnaded front and 13,000sq m of floor space arranged over six levels. Lightwells will run throughout the building, which also contains a cafe, exhibition and events space.



*Current status:* Under Construction













_____________________________________________________________________________


Beneficial Building
City Center

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 7 | *Developer:* COURT

*Links:* Official website 


The Beneficial Building is about bringing a piece of Birmingham’s history alive once more. It is about restoring this prominent development to its former glory as a bustling civic area and innovative building. Formerly the HSBC bank and the first pre-cast concrete building in the city, it has a rich history and untapped potential.

*The Beneficial Building’s 100-bed, apart-hotel is an innovative, continental-style development with a Soho-style gym and vibrant eatery that offers visitors a full sensory experience. The gym isn’t just a room full of machines. We will transform a windowless basement into an innovative, interesting space with exposed brickwork, neon lighting and the latest TRX fitness machines.




*Current status:* Under Construction - Opening Winter 2014










_____________________________________________________________________________


The Mailbox - Enhancement
The Westside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* N/A | *Client / Architect:* Brockton Capital / Stanton Williams 

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Official website 


£50m Refurbishment - Plans designed by Stirling Prize winning architects, Stanton Williams, will see the entire retail mall enclosed and skylit, to create an urban room with new facades, finishes and store frontages. Improved 'way-finding' throughout the scheme will be introduced.

Harvey Nichols to double in size to 46,000 sqft. 

Shops shut in central area but Harvey Nichols, Emporio Armani, Toni and Guy Essensuals and BBC Birmingham will stay open along with bars, restaurants, hotels, offices and car park

Cinema operator Everyman Cinemas will see a three screen, 12,000 sq ft cinema - Opened Feb 2015.



*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________

John Lewis - Grand Central Birmingham
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* N/A | *Client* John Lewis | *Architect* Foreign Office Architects

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Grand Central - Birmingham 


Opening in 2015, the £100m, 250,000 sqft superstore will be the largest John Lewis outside London.

Anchor to wider Grand Central retail development, part of £600m New Street Station refurbishment.

Luxury goods retailer The White Company and beauty and body care shops L'Occitane and Kiehls are the other shops confirmed so far.

Deals have also been agreed with nine restaurants including Vietnamese-style eatery, Pho, which is opening its first branch outside London and the South East.



*Current status:* Under Construction





















_____________________________________________________________________________

National Indoor Arena - Refurbishment
The Westside

*Height:* N/Am | *Floors:* N/A | *Architect:* Broadway Malyan | *Contractor:* BAM

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Official website 


£20.6 million transformation.

Increase to 15,000 Capacity

The new design includes further opportunities for retail units with an extra 5,926 m² of pre and post show space added to the 7,500 m² of refurbishment that will take place




*Current status:* Approved / Under Construction





















_____________________________________________________________________________

Birmingham City University - Olympic Size Pool and Sports Complex
Birmingham University

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* N/A | *Client* Birmingham University | *Architect* Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands.

*Links:* Architects Website | Birmingham Post - Press Release 


£55m Sports Complex + Olympic Size Pool

Features an arena sports hall with seating for up to 900 spectators, six squash courts, six activity rooms, a 225 station gym and various other facilities

The new Sports Centre will help provide fitting facilities for Birmingham to remain in the UK's top 3 ranked sporting universities. 




*Current status:* Under Construction











_____________________________________________________________________________


Park Central
City Center

*Height:* TBC | *Floors:* 20 | *Developer:* Crest Nicholson

*Links:* Official website 


An exciting mixed-use project on a steeply sloping inner-city site. The design ethos derives a narrative of diversity and harmony, whilst creating a classic, confident tall building. The bold vertical emphasis creates presence whilst the counter-poised ‘chequer-flag’ establishes a scale reference. Together they create a tower that is ambitious yet humanist in its aspiration.



*Current status:* Pre-Planning











_____________________________________________________________________________


New Street Station
City Center

*Cost:* £600m | *Floors:* N/A | *Client* Network Rail / Foreign Office Architects 

*Links:* Official Website 


Over 140,000 passengers use New Street every day, more than double the number it was designed to accommodate.

*New Street is the busiest station outside London and the busiest interchange station in the UK with a train leaving the station every 37 seconds.

*1000 workers are currently on site, working 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
The first half of the new station was completed in April 2013 and once the project is finished in 2015 there will be 36 new escalators and 15 new lifts - reaching every platform.




*Current status:* Under Construction





































​


----------



## Birmingham

*Birmingham - Eastside & Snowhill District*

Useful Links
Birmingham Planning Portal - Application Documents
Birmingham SSC Forum



_____________________________________________________________________________











------

103 Colmore Row

*Height:* 160m | *Floors:* 35 | *Architect:* Doone Silver Architects| *Developer:* Sterling & Rockpring

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Sales Brochure 


260,000 sqft office development. 

Construction due to start once demolition has been achieved late 2015, early 2016. 



*Current status:* Application for demolition of current 80m tower submitted - New plans at consultation stage Feb/March 2015. 













_____________________________________________________________________________

Snow Hill Masterplan

*Height:* Various| *Floors:* Various| *Architect:* Various | *Developer:* Various

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Sales Brochure 


Ambitious proposals for acres of office space, new homes and major transport shake-up to create “Birmingham’s Canary Wharf”

Birmingham is already the UK’s largest hub of professional and financial services firms outside London but business leaders say the plan stands to help create 10,000 high-paying jobs and boost the city’s economy by £600 million a year.

City leaders said the Snow Hill Masterplan showed an ambition to take on the likes of London, Frankfurt and Zurich and attract more professional services jobs with 2.2 million sq ft – the size of 28 football pitches – of new office space.

The Snow Hill Masterplan, which the council announced alongside Colmore Business District, would see 4,000 homes built within the area to cater to young professionals looking to move into the city.

A six week period of public consultation on the Snow Hill Masterplan will run from 9th February 2015 until 23rd March 2015.



*Current status:* 20 Year masterplan - Numerous schemes proposed and improved - ongoing. 





















_____________________________________________________________________________


Snow Hill Phase 3
Central Business District

*Height:* TBC (Est. 90m) | *Floors:* TBC | *Architect:* Sidell Gibson | *Developer:* Ballymore/Hines

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread 

3rd phase in major office redevelopment in the heart of Birmingham's CBD

Height unknown but will be taller than phase 1, 56m and phase 2, 75m. 

To replace 44 storey residential and 24 storey hotel tower which stopped construction in 2009, 3 floors above basement level. Old cores have now been removed and this will be built on top of slab. Basement will remain. 


*Current status:* Outline Planning Approved / Detailed planning in progress / Removal of old cores down to basement level complete + associated landscaping works. Construction due late 2015 / early 2016. 












_____________________________________________________________________________

Lumina
Central Business District

*Height:* TBC (Est. 64m) | *Floors:* 15 | *Architect:* Aedas | *Developer* Sterling Property Ventures

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | Official Website 


160,000 sqft Grade A Office Development

First Venture by Sterling Property




*Current status:* Full Planning - Construction Q3/Q4 2015













_____________________________________________________________________________



​


----------



## Birmingham

New designs for Snowhill Phase 3


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY SPORTS CENTRE

Here are a couple of photos of the ongoing construction of the new Birmingham University Sports Centre, which will include a 50m Olympic sized swimming pool:-

Bham Uni Sports Centre by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Bham Uni Sports Centre by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Website:-

http://www.lds-uk.com/projects/university-of-birmingham-indoor-sports-centre


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NEW ST TRAIN STATION

Here is a photo update on the New St train station redevelopment:-

New St station by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

New St station by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - NEW LIBRARY

Some updates on the new library being built at Birmingham University:-

Bham Uni library by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Bham Uni library by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr










Architect's website: http://www.associated-architects.co.uk/projects/education/universities/main-campus-library/

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122035888#post122035888


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

GRAND CENTRAL BIRMINGHAM

Update on the Grand Central redevelopment in Birmingham city centre, which takes in New St train station, the new John Lewis department store and the shopping centre above the station.

John Lewis by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr











Website link:-

http://www.grandcentralbirmingham.com/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

AUCHINLECK HOUSE, FIVE WAYS

Auchinleck House at Five Ways, just off Birmingham city centre, is an old office block which is being converted into a four star 300-bed Park Regis hotel and conference facility with a rooftop restaurant.

Here is a recent photo:-

Auchinleck House, Five Ways by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Here is an illustration on the SevenCapital website:-











Website: http://www.sevencapital.com/projects/parkregisbirmingham


----------



## JamieUK

^^^ Adore that building's top part, looks gorgeous.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

^^
Finger's crossed it will look good when it's finished

Here's another recent photo:-

Auchinleck House, Five Ways by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

Resorts World Birmingham

Another couple of recent photos of Resorts World at the NEC, Birmingham.

Recruitment has now started with 300 jobs to be filled for the Genting International Casino, with 1,100 to be employed at Resorts World when construction has been completed over the next few months.



> A drive to recruitment 300 members of staff for Resorts World Birmingham, set to open at the NEC this summer, has begun. In all, 1,100 people will be recruited at Resorts World by the end of the year but the first 300 are for the Genting International Casino.
> 
> A range of other jobs are now being recruited for including cashiers, poker dealers, other related gaming staff and gaming management roles, with a huge training push set to begin.
> 
> Casino general manager Dave Scott said: "Not only will successful applicants be working in one of the most exciting environments in the gaming industry but be a part of one of the largest fully integrated leisure and entertainment resorts in Europe.


http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/birmingham-jobs-boost-recruitment-starts-8678036

Resorts World by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Resorts World by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

THE GRAND HOTEL, BIRMINGHAM

The Grand Hotel has traditionally been one of the more prominent hotels in Birmingham city centre and is currently undergoing an extensive restoration. Here are a photo showing the hotel site today and an illustration of the finished article on the hotel's website:-

Grand Hotel by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr










http://www.thegrandbirmingham.co.uk/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM TRAMWAY EXTENSION

Photo update on the extension of the metro tram through Birmingham city centre; these two photos show the ongoing work at Stephenson Place/Stephenson St, near to New St train station:-

Midland Metro extension by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Midland Metro extension by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

GRAND CENTRAL/NEW ST TRAIN STATION

The New St train station/Grand Central shopping centre redevelopment in Birmingham city centre is progressing towards a completion later this year.

Here are some photos the Birmingham Mail newspaper published recently showing the progress on the redevelopment:-




























http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/boomtown-brum-new-street-station-8789970


----------



## Sandblast

Great posts BB, thanks.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

^^
No problem Sandblast, it's a pleasure.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

ASTON UNIVERSITY

The old Central Fire Station, next to Aston University's main campus site, is being converted into a 500 bed student accommodation site.

Here are a couple of recent photos of the site at it nears completion:-

Ex-Central Fire Station by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Ex-Central Fire Station by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr



















http://www.k4architects.com/central-fire-station-birmingh/4578295292


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

UNIVERSITY OF BIRMINGHAM SCHOOL

Currently under construction in the Selly Oak area of Birmingham is The University of Birmingham School, which will be the first 11-18 age group university training school in Britain.



> University School is 'top' of its class
> 
> Posted on Monday 20th April 2015
> 
> The pioneering University of Birmingham School, which opens to its first pupils in September, was officially ‘topped out’ on Friday (17 April) as it reached the highest point in its construction.
> 
> Principal Michael Roden and Registrar and Secretary at the University of Birmingham, Lee Sanders, jointly laid the final brick in the front of the building along with colleagues from contractors Willmott Dixon to mark the point at which the building reached its highest point.
> 
> The University of Birmingham School opens in September 2015 with intakes of 150 into Year 7 and 200 into the Lower Sixth at its purpose-built home on the University’s Selly Oak site.
> 
> The School will be the first 11-18 University Training School in the country and will be a centre for initial and on-going teacher education and training and research into improving educational practice. The curriculum will be informed by the latest research via links with the academic departments, the Jubilee Centre for Character and Virtues and the School of Education at the University of Birmingham.
> 
> Its key aim is to transform lives by creating a learning community equipped to maximise the personal and academic achievement of all its pupils. It is setting out to bring together pupils from diverse social and cultural backgrounds, with differing prior academic attainment, to create an environment that reflects the diversity of Birmingham and providing opportunities for everyone to excel.
> 
> Pupils will be drawn from across Birmingham with Year 7 places allocated according to the applicant’s distance from one of four admissions nodes across the city – Selly Oak, Small Heath, Jewellery Quarter and Hall Green. There are no entrance requirements for Year 7 pupils.
> 
> Michael Roden, Principal of the University of Birmingham School, said: “In just a few short months, our first pupils will walk through the doors. It is a hugely exciting time, and this milestone is an important point at which to take stock, celebrate how much progress we have made and to look forward to the University of Birmingham School being a reality.
> 
> “We want our School to offer a best in class education and this outstanding building, together with the well qualified, talented and inspirational teachers we have recruited utilising access to the University of Birmingham and its facilities will play a pivotal role in ensuring we really can help to transform the lives of those who attend.”
> 
> Peter Owen, managing director at Willmott Dixon, said: “The University of Birmingham School is a prestigious project and we are delighted to have reached this significant milestone today.
> 
> “Supporting young people to help them reach their full potential is very important to Willmott Dixon, and this school will provide just such an environment to encourage academic excellence. We are very proud to be involved in building this new school, which will equip thousands of students with top class skills needed for success in today's workplace.”


Birmingham University website:-

http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/news/latest/2015/04/University-School-is-top-of-its-class.aspx

A recent photo showing the front of the school:-

B'ham Uni School by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - NEW LIBRARY

Progress on constructing the new library at Birmingham University's main campus:-

B'ham Uni Library by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Library by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


University website:-
http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/library/index.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BATTERY PARK, SELLY OAK

Battery Park in the Selly Oak area of Birmingham is the site of a development by the Harvest Partnership, which is a joint venture between Land Securities and Sainsbury's. Previously an industrial and landfill site, it will be a mixed use development including a life sciences campus, a Sainsbury's supermarket plus other shops, bars and restaurants, and some student accommodation.



















Site clearance is now underway, as these recent photos show:-

Battery Park by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Battery Park by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Website:-

http://sellyoak-regeneration.co.uk/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

LONGBRIDGE

The Royal Centre for Defence Medicine is based at the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham. Regeneration specialist St. Modwen and the Defence Infrastructure Organisation have now submitted plans for a residential development in Longbridge for the RCDM personnel:-



> Birmingham Medical Staff Move Step Closer to New Accommodation at Longbridge
> 
> St. Modwen, the UK’s leading regeneration specialist, and the Defence Infrastructure Organisation (DIO) have submitted plans for a landmark residential facility for military staff working at the Royal Centre for Defence Medicine (RCDM) Birmingham.
> 
> This development at St. Modwen’s £1 billion Longbridge community will provide 180 en-suite bedrooms and support facilities for RCDM personnel based at the city’s Queen Elizabeth Hospital.
> 
> The six storey building is adjacent to the A38 Longbridge roundabout giving staff easy access to shops and restaurants at Longbridge town centre, the three acre Austin Park and public transport links.
> 
> The medical staff are currently housed in rented accommodation across Birmingham, so this new facility will enable the team to establish an improved military identity and community.
> 
> Mike Murray, senior development surveyor at St. Modwen, said: “The RCDM accommodation will be an important contribution to the evolving and increasingly diverse community at St. Modwen’s £1 billion regeneration of Longbridge.
> 
> “Subject to planning consent being granted by Birmingham City Council’s planning committee, construction of the facility will begin this autumn.”
> 
> The Centre for Defence Medicine was established in Birmingham at the QE in 2001 and became the Royal Centre in 2002. The decision to make a greater use of NHS hospitals and training facilities led to an open competition in which NHS trusts were asked to bid to host the then Centre for Defence Medicine. University Hospital Birmingham Foundation Trust (UHBFT) was awarded the contract, which will last until at least 2045.
> 
> Since 2007 St. Modwen has created more than 3,700 jobs at Longbridge and delivered 350 new homes along with Bournville College, The Factory youth centre, and Longbridge Innovation Centre, which is home to nearly 60 businesses. The new £70 million Longbridge Town Centre already includes Sainsbury’s, Costa Coffee and a Premier Inn, and the Midlands’ largest Marks & Spencer and a 260-apartment Extra Care retirement village are on their way.












St. Modwen's website:-

http://www.longbridgebirmingham.co.uk/news/article/birmingham-medical-staff-a-step-closer-to-new-accommodation-at-longbridge/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM TRAMWAY EXTENSION

The Midland Metro extension through Birmingham city centre gradually progresses:-

These two photos are from the Stephenson Place/Stephenson St area, near to New St train station.

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Midland Metro Extension - Stephenson Place by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

PEBBLE MILL

Progress on the construction of the new Birmingham Dental Hospital and Birmingham University's School of Dentistry at Pebble Mill, Edgbaston:-

Pebble Mill by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Pebble Mill by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr












> BIRMINGHAM DENTAL HOSPITAL
> 
> Client: Birmingham and Solihull LIFTCo
> Value: £36 million
> Location: Edgbaston, Birmingham
> 
> Galliford Try is the principal contractor for the new Birmingham Dental Hospital, which operates in partnership with the University of Birmingham School of Dentistry.
> 
> The new facility will be the first integrated, standalone dental hospital and dental school to be built in the UK for almost 40 years.
> 
> Service provision, education and research form key components, with consultant-led dental specialties providing treatment for around 115,000 attendances each year, together with undergraduate and postgraduate training for dental students, dental nurses, dental hygienists and therapists.
> 
> The new 15,000 sq m facility will comprise two four-storey concrete frame structures linked by a glazed atrium.
> 
> The north block will be used primarily for teaching and research and will house lecture theatres and teaching space. The south block will deliver dental care from 154 dental bays on three floors. Another floor will house administration space and a restaurant. The south block will also have an undercroft car park.
> 
> The building is designed to achieve the BREEAM “Excellent” rating with features including thermal mass exposed concrete, night time cooling and large opening windows.
> 
> It is due to open to staff, students and public for the beginning of the 2015 autumn term.



http://www.gallifordtry.co.uk/capabilities/construction#project-health|birmingham-dental-hospital


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NO 1 EASTSIDE LOCKS

Construction progress at the 659 student room No 1 Eastside Locks scheme for Birmingham City University's campus next to the city centre:-

No 1 Eastside Locks by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

No 1 Eastside Locks by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr










http://www.no1eastsidelocks.co.uk/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

ARENA CENTRAL

Ongoing demolition at the Arena Central site in Birmingham city centre:-

Arena Central by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

Arena Central by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


Confirmation of HSBC Bank purchasing the 2 Arena Central site:- 



> HSBC and Arena Central complete deal for UK ring-fenced bank head office. Arena Central Developments Ltd (ACDL) and HSBC have signed the largest property deal to take place in Birmingham since 2002.
> 
> HSBC will forward purchase the 210,000 sq ft 2 Arena Central, which will be the head office of HSBC’s UK ring-fenced bank serving personal and business customers.
> 
> Ring-fencing legislation comes into effect in the UK on 1 January 2019 and HSBC confirmed last month that it will create its ring-fenced bank head office in Birmingham. It is purchasing the 2 Arena Central site on a 250-year lease, reflecting both its commitment to Birmingham and investment in the ring-fenced bank head office.
> 
> Subject to securing planning permission at the end of April, work will start on 2 Arena Central in the summer and will be handed over to HSBC in mid-2017 for occupation from early 2018.
> 
> Designed by renowned architect Ken Shuttleworth of Make Architects, the building has the capacity to accommodate up to 2,500 people and will be the first in Birmingham to be constructed to LEED (Leadership in Environmental and Energy Design) Gold accreditation.
> 
> Birmingham is already home to more than 2,500 HSBC employees and around 1,000 head office roles will move from London to Birmingham before 1 January 2019.
> 
> Situated in the heart of Birmingham’s city centre Enterprise Zone, the 9.2 acre Arena Central site has been masterplanned to deliver over 1million sqft of office lead, mixed use development. The deal will include the delivery of nearly £10m of new public realm designed by landscape architects, Gillespies featuring over 50 per cent soft landscaping.
> 
> Arena Central is being delivered by ACDL, a joint venture between Miller Developments and Pro Vinci Asset Management.
> 
> Phil Miller, Chief Executive Miller Developments, said: “The two teams have worked tirelessly to deliver what is the most significant deal in Birmingham for over a decade and will redefine the westside of Birmingham.
> 
> “This is great news for both Birmingham and for Arena Central and builds on the city’s burgeoning reputation as a leading centre for professional and financial services operators. We will continue to work with HSBC throughout the construction of 2 Arena Central to ensure the delivery of a first-class, tailor-made commercial environment.”
> 
> HSBC selected Birmingham and Arena Central following a review of a number of possible head office locations.













http://www.core-marketing.co.uk/2015/04/hsbc-and-arena-central-complete-deal-for-uk-ring-fenced-bank-head-office/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM'S JEWELLERY QUARTER

A socially useful regeneration project:-

The Standard Works building in Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter was previously used as a silversmith but has been empty for many years. It is now being redeveloped by the Ruskin Mill Trust as an education and community centre for 16 to 25 year olds with special educational needs, particularly those associated with autism.

Birmingham Post article:



> Jewellery Quarter regeneration project is far from standard
> 
> It was once a thriving hub of jewellery manufacturing but has been left vacant for two decades. Now, the Standard Works building in Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter is being brought back to life as a college and community hub.
> 
> Derelict, neglected and in need of a serious overhaul, the Standard Works building is not a regeneration project for the faint-hearted – or those on a tight budget.
> 
> But it is a structurally sound former silversmith which, given a bit of love, could become a lasting community hub in Birmingham's famous Jewellery Quarter.
> 
> Work has finally started on a multimillion-pound project to bring back to life the Grade II listed structure on the corner of Vittoria Street and Regent Place, which has sat idle for 20 years.
> 
> Ruskin Mill Trust, a charity based in Gloucestershire, is creating a 20,000 sq ft education and community centre where 16 to 25 year olds with special educational needs, principally Asperger's syndrome, can learn a trade while developing personal and social skills.
> 
> Named Argent College, it will be the fifth college opened by the trust and joins sister sites Glasshouse College in Stourbridge and three others in Sheffield, Pembrokeshire and Gloucestershire.
> 
> Ruskin Mill's assistant director of development, Elisabeth Johnson, told the Post: "Considering it's not been used for 20 years, Standard Works is in pretty good condition but we're really lucky as we got in here just in time as the roofs are going and water has just poured in.
> 
> "We want to retain as many of the originals features as we can and preserve the heritage. This project is not only to provide the education for the young people but also to make sure we're integrated into the community.
> 
> "So we're really looking at the functions of the building and ensuring it serves the students and the community in the best possible way. The aim is to ensure there isn't really a separation between the two when there doesn't need to be one."
> 
> Malvern-based construction group SpellerMetcalfe is carrying out the first phase of the project which will see the building made sound against the elements, new access and lifts created and the first floor converted into teaching space.
> 
> This initial element is expected to create around 12 jobs and will provide resource and classes for up to 20 students.
> 
> The second and final phase, which the trust hopes will be finished by the end of 2018, will comprise renovation of the basement, ground and second floors and the creation of a rooftop garden and bee colony.
> 
> There will be a café and bakery called The Hive, training kitchen, heritage gallery and jewellery making facilities, to be run by the students but accessible to the public, with profits ploughed back into the running of the college.
> 
> The basement will have a performance space with seating for up to 100 and the trust is currently investigating the possibility of a partnership with the Birmingham REP to use the space.
> 
> The top floor will house therapy areas and three bedrooms aimed at helping pupils learn about independence and living away from their homes.
> 
> Once open, New Standard Works will be able to accommodate up to 50 students and employ about 30 teaching, support and admin staff.
> 
> According to English Heritage, Standard Works was built in the late 1870s, based on designs by Thomas F Williams.
> 
> It is considered an important early example of a factory built for multiple occupancy and a precursor of flatted factory developments built after the Second World War.
> 
> At one time, it is believed to have accommodated 15 separate manufacturing units and originally had five main entrances.
> 
> A four-storey addition designed by Harry Bloomer was added in 1886 and it wasn't long before it became a single factory site when the Standard Works was launched by silversmith D&L Spiers in 1900.


http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/jewellery-quarter-regeneration-project-far-8627601

This is what the building looked like recently:

Standard Works building, JQ by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - THE VALE

Topping out has been completed at Birmingham University's student accommodation site at The Vale:-



> University accommodation rises to the top
> 
> The University of Birmingham’s new Chamberlain residence, which comprises a 21-storey tower and three smaller blocks, has reached its highest point of construction, ahead of opening its doors to students this autumn. Friends and neighbours of the University were among guests who travelled to the roof of the building to see Vice-Chancellor, Professor Sir David Eastwood lay the final area of concrete at the top.
> 
> The hall, which rises around 75m from ground level, will be home to more than 700 first year students at the University from this September, replacing the previous Chamberlain Hall tower which closed its doors in 2006. The tower, which was also known as Eden Tower and High Hall, was built more than 50 years ago and no longer provided the modern, 21st century student homes which the University desires for its students.
> 
> As the tower was removed, it left a noticeable gap on the landscape of Edgbaston – a gap which has now been filled by the new construction. Designed by Glancy Nicholls Architects and built by Balfour Beatty, the tower is a striking and elegant design, with the smaller blocks angled in such a way to open up views onto the Vale from adjacent Church Road. Previously, these views were hidden by the old halls.
> 
> Students who live in the tower accommodation will themselves benefit from stunning views of either the Vale, a grade 2 historic park and garden, and the University central campus or of the city, three miles away.
> 
> Lesley Stewart, director of residential and environmental services at the University said: “We have an on-going commitment to invest in our accommodation stock to ensure that students coming to Birmingham have outstanding homes to live in, to get their University lives off to a flying start.
> 
> “The redevelopment of Chamberlain is the latest project to come to fruition after many years of hard work to get it to this stage and I am delighted that we have reached this important point. The tower looks wonderful, and I look forward to welcoming the first residents of the new Chamberlain this autumn.”
> 
> Colin Harper, Project Director for Balfour Beatty said: “Today marks an important milestone in the construction of the new Chamberlain student residences, at the topping out of the 21-storey development. We look forward to continuing to work with the University of Birmingham and local community to deliver this state-of-the-art residence for students.”


http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/news/latest/2015/04/University-accommodation-rises-to-the-top.aspx

The Vale, B'ham Uni by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

The Vale, B'ham Uni by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM CITY UNIVERSITY - CURZON BUILDING

Progress on the Curzon Building at Birmingham City University's Eastside campus, next to the city centre:-

BCU Phase 2 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

BCU Phase 2 by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr










http://www.associated-architects.co.uk/projects/education/universities/the-curzon-building/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM'S JEWELLERY QUARTER

Progress on the construction of the new Assay Office in the Jewellery Quarter:-

New Assay Office by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

New Assay Office by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr



> Assay Office move marks new chapter
> 
> After decades in its current Newhall Street home, the city's historic institution has now started the process of packing up and moving to a new bigger base in the Jewellery Quarter
> 
> One of Birmingham's most revered institutions has begun the process of packing away priceless collections to move to a new purpose-built home this summer.
> 
> The Assay Office was founded by industrial giant Matthew Boulton in 1773 to provide a hallmarking facility to the rapidly expanding local silver trade.
> 
> It has been based in Newhall Street for almost 140 years but, after selling the Grade II listed building to a developer, will move to a modern centre in Icknield Street, which will allow it to hold exhibitions, tell the story of the Jewellery Quarter and open up research facilities.
> 
> The Newhall Street building has been extended and added to several times during its history and is now a maze of different working areas meaning a move to a new site was needed.
> 
> Designed by AB Phipson and completed in 1878, it has been adapted over the years to house modern equipment such as x-ray machines, necessary to keep up with advances in forgery and to meet the demands of today's market.
> 
> The Assay Office mark – an anchor – has already been struck on tens of millions of articles in the first 15 years of the 21st century and after holding the last of its open days at Newhall Street at the end of March, the hallmarking body will now start labelling and storing its collection of nationally-important silverware ready to be moved.
> 
> Newhall Street was sold to mixed-use developer TCN UK last year. The company has promised to retain the character of the building where possible.
> 
> The new site is next to the Kettleworks building – currently being refurbished into apartments – and will be two storeys high, offering better facilities for around 120 staff and customers and will also enable wider public access to the resource, which the Assay Office has to offer in terms of its private library and silver collection.
> 
> It will also include a mix of conference and training rooms, as well as facilities to exhibit jewellery.
> 
> Spokeswoman Penny Parkes explained how Assay Office would be able to make its valuable collections more visible and accessible at the new building.
> 
> "At the moment there are hundreds and hundreds of beautiful pieces hidden away in drawers so we'll be able to change our exhibitions which, at the moment, are very static," said Ms Parkes.
> 
> "So, if it's an important anniversary of, let's say, the Caddy Spoon Society, or a similar group, we're going to be able hold specific displays."
> 
> The story of how Assay Office Birmingham came to have an anchor as its hallmark has become the stuff of jewellery trade legend.
> 
> "When the act was passed through Parliament and we were able to have Assay Offices in Birmingham and Sheffield, the two parties went to a pub on The Strand called the Crown and Anchor where they discussed the need for hallmarks," explained Ms Parkes.
> 
> "Legend has it a coin was tossed and Birmingham lost, so Sheffield got the crown and we got the Anchor. Subsequently, Sheffield has changed its crown to a rose but we have kept our anchor since 1773."
> 
> Integrity and independence are at the heart of Assay Office principles. It is overseen by 'guardians' and a board of non-executive directors, called wardens, who are connected to the jewellery trade but entirely independent.
> 
> And one of the wardens, Redditch-based contemporary silversmith and goldsmith, Martyn Pugh, is involved in the specification and building of the new offices.
> 
> Assay Office has a vast collection of mass-produced items that 'made the money' for the Jewellery Quarter and Birmingham, including caddy spoons, cigarette boxes, spectacle cases and snuff boxes.
> 
> "This was how the Birmingham of Boulton's day got going. They're called toys, but they're not for playing with, just small metal objects for personal use," said Ms Parkes.
> 
> "We try to buy pieces every year and we also get donations. We wanted to try to make sure we purchase a piece of silver hallmarked by us for every year since we started keeping a punch register – from 1840 to the present day."
> 
> As well as highlighting the area's jewellery-making history, the Assay Office is keen to shine a light on the numerous craftsmen and women working in the trade today.
> 
> "We've got things in our collections made for Liberty of London, a fantastic company that still champions craftsmanship.
> 
> "We have, in the quarter, a wonderful company called LJ Millington using machines over 100 years old which are just as good today as they were when they were built, creating short runs of 20-or-so pieces for people like Liberty.
> 
> "They also create items for well-known British names. They're not interested in the high-profile public branding, just creating brilliant things here in Birmingham."



http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/assay-office-move-marks-new-9067836


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

JOHN LEWIS BUILDING

Progress on the John Lewis building in Birmingham city centre ahead of it's opening in September:-

John Lewis by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

John Lewis by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr

John Lewis by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr



> John Lewis recruits for 500 roles
> 05:00, 30 April 2015 By Tamlyn Jones
> Department store chain launches employment drive in the city as it embarks on next phase of hiring ahead of September opening
> 
> Birmingham is set for a major jobs boost with recruitment for more than 500 roles at the new flagship John Lewis opening.
> 
> Applications for the roles begin tomorrow with a variety of positions from sales assistants to stock and catering roles on offer to people from the city.
> 
> The Post previously reported the retail giant had begun recruiting for 150 specialist roles across visual merchandising, business protection, admin and maintenance.
> 
> Set to open in September, the 250,000 sq ft department store will be the anchor tenant of the new £150 million Grand Central retail development next to New Street station.
> 
> One of the largest John Lewis shops outside of London, it is the business' first shop opening of this scale in four years and represents a £35 million investment.
> 
> To ensure that the roles created by the shop are accessible to local people, the business has been working alongside the Birmingham Growth Alliance Partnership for two years to develop a pre-employment training package targeted at engaging potential partners from across the community.



http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/john-lewis-recruits-500-roles-9149239


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

AUCHINLECK HOUSE

Progress at the Park Regis hotel development at Five Ways:-












> Park Regis Sky Bar takes shape
> 17:57, 5 May 2015 By Graeme Brown
> Glazing goes in on top floor of hotel development at Five Ways Island which is due to open later this year
> 
> The bar will be the most significant of its kind since The Cube development and will top off a new four-star hotel.
> 
> It forms part of a major scheme above Birmingham's Five Ways Shopping Centre, a building known as Auchinleck House.
> 
> It is one of the larger urban regeneration sites in Birmingham city centre, at 2.5 acres.
> 
> The bar, which will boast views over the city, will sit above a 15th floor private dining area seating up to 250 people.
> 
> The scheme, being developed by Colmore Tang, will also have a lobby lounge and bar, library, business centre and gym.
> 
> Seven Capital has already sold the scheme for £48.5 million which has consent for a 250,000 sq ft conference centre in a second phase of work.


http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/park-regis-sky-bar-takes-9188608


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM TRAMWAY EXTENSION

Progress on the extension of the Midland Metro through Birmingham city centre:-

Stephenson Place:

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson Place by Ade, on Flickr


Snowhill:


Midland Metro extension - Snowhill by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

LONGBRIDGE

Once a centre for the car industry, Longbridge is undergoing an extensive redevelopment with the aspiration of creating 10,000 jobs across high-technology, retail, leisure and education sectors. Currently underway is a retail development anchored by a 150,000 sq. ft. Marks & Spencer department store:-

Longbridge by Ade, on Flickr

Longbridge by Ade, on Flickr











http://www.longbridgebirmingham.co.uk/business/retail/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM - INWARD INVESTMENT

Chinese/Far Eastern investors taking an interest in Birmingham as an investment location, as reported in the Birmingham Post newspaper recently:-



> Chinese investors' plan to fund major Birmingham regeneration schemes
> 05:45, 7 May 2015 By Graeme Brown
> Consortium plans to filter capital from the super-rich of China and Taiwan into property, infrastructure and energy schemes
> 
> A group of wealthy Far Eastern investors are planning a major spending spree in Birmingham – and have huge regeneration schemes in their sights.
> 
> A consortium headed up by Denise Li, president at GlobalChina Wealth Management Company, plans to filter capital from the super-rich of China and Taiwan into property, infrastructure and energy schemes in the UK.
> 
> Speaking to the Post on a visit to Birmingham, Ms Li said the city was its principal focus, rather than London, which she said was “saturated”.
> 
> While Ms Li did not reveal potential investments, the group’s spending power would stretch to huge schemes like the Birmingham Smithfield development at the Wholesale Markets, regeneration around Curzon Street Station and the Icknield Port Loop residential quarter.
> 
> A group, which included one of Taiwan’s richest men, met Birmingham City Council’s deputy leader Ian Ward last week to discuss investment opportunities.
> 
> Ms Li, a former Miss Taiwan, said she wanted to use Birmingham as an exemplar to show how Far Eastern investment can help cities in the west to achieve growth ambitions.
> 
> She said: “We consider Birmingham to be the best city for this.
> 
> “It is developing. Everyone knows about London – it is a great city but it is saturated and hasn’t got much room to grow.
> 
> “We want to be building something new.
> 
> “We believe there is a very bright and interesting project here and it could change the relationship that Birmingham has with the Chinese.
> 
> “We want to offer job opportunities and help improve the lifestyle of British people and provide a demonstration of how to invest in a city for the 21st century.
> 
> “There is money ready and waiting for us to do this.”
> 
> Ms Li has established an equity company to invest in the UK, aided by Birmingham property developer Anthony McCourt and James Ng, a consultant at Wragge Lawrence Graham & Co in the city.
> 
> It will filter money from high net-worth individuals in China and Taiwan, as well as banks and third-party funds, to schemes in the UK, largely focused in the Greater Birmingham region.
> 
> Ms Li said there was a large appetite among rich Chinese people to invest in projects abroad – with real estate top of their list.
> 
> She is also keen to foster stronger ties with Wenzhou, one of China’s richest cities which has a conurbation of nine million people.
> 
> Ms Li said the consortium planned large-scale investment in the medium term. The group expects to spend between £10 million and £50 million in 2015 and treble that the year after.
> 
> “We don’t want to be limited by numbers,” she said. “The amount will depend on the needs of the city.
> 
> “We already have some projects in mind but we are looking to build gradually.
> 
> “In the short-term, we would like to build things up and this year maybe £10 million, but long-term it could be several billions of British pounds – it depends on the requirement.
> 
> “Chinese people are now looking for foreign investment.
> 
> “In China, we say ‘you don’t put all your assets in the same category’. Putting money abroad helps to have safe investment.”
> 
> She added: “We are trying to build a solid bridge so that east meets west.
> 
> “Chinese people have a feeling in their hearts when it comes to land. In this way, the Chinese are very similar to the British and share the same values.
> 
> “But potentially we will be looking at infrastructure and power plants.”
> 
> There are more than 350 billionaires in China and a further 33 in Taiwan, and rising fast, as well as more than three million millionaires.
> 
> She said she was keen to use Birmingham to demonstrate how much could be achieved using this rising wealth.
> 
> Ms Li added: “We are not just coming here with a brain, we are coming here with a heart.
> 
> “We are a global ambassador and Birmingham is the right place for us.
> 
> “We want to build something that helps Chinese people to invest and helps Birmingham and the city government here.
> 
> “We see Birmingham as Boomingham – there is lots of construction going on. We have been speaking to Ian Ward about it and we have some tentative potential sites we would like to build.”


Link to the Birmingham Post newspaper article:-

http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/chinese-investors-plan-fund-major-9197520


----------



## JamieUK

^^ Seem way too good to be true.


----------



## Bligh

This is a general question... I was in Brum on the weekend. On my way home from my comfy Virgin Trains seat leaving New Street, I noticed that next to the University is a HUGE plot of.. wasteland? Like a huge concrete car-park. Is there any plans for this area?


----------



## BlackCountryAl

The site of the HS2 station










An older render


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Oh wow brilliant! Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Jonesy55

It used to be where the Curzon St station was in the 19th century, the entrance building is still there.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curzon_Street_railway_station


----------



## Bligh

Jonesy55 said:


> It used to be where the Curzon St station was in the 19th century, the entrance building is still there.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curzon_Street_railway_station


Brilliant! Thanks. I hope they include this into the new scheme... I'm not too familiar with the HS2 Plans yet.


----------



## Londonese

^^PLEASE be the top render.


----------



## JamieUK

Londonese said:


> ^^PLEASE be the top render.


I like the top one best too. Looks a'lot more expensive though.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

103 COLMORE ROW

Revised illustrations have been issued of the redevelopment of 103 Colmore Row in the business district of Birmingham city centre:-

New illustration:












Previous illustration:


----------



## Birmingham

JamieUK said:


> I like the top one best too. Looks a'lot more expensive though.


The Birmingham Central station has been allocated 1 billion to be constructed. The Birmingham international by the airport around 500million.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY SPORTS CENTRE

Progress on Birmingham University's new sports centre:-

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr


http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/sports-centre/index.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - THE VALE

Two recent photos of Birmingham University's student accommodation development at The Vale in Edgbaston:-

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr



http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/undergraduate/accommodation/Chamberlain-Redevelopment-News-.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

ICentrum Building

Progress on the iCentrum Building at the Birmingham Science Park, which will be a tech industry start-up incubator:-

iCentrum Building by Ade, on Flickr











http://www.techworld.com/startups/birmingham-tech-industry-set-get-boost-from-icentrum-startup-incubator-3593519/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

ARENA CENTRAL

Birmingham Post newspaper update on the on-going demolition at the Arena Central site in Birmingham city centre:-










http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/gallery-arena-central-up-high-9289377

http://www.arena-central.com/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - NEW LIBRARY

Progress on the construction of the new library at Birmingham University's Edgbaston campus:-

B'ham Uni Library by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Library by Ade, on Flickr



http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/library/new-library-blog.aspx


----------



## Londonese

^^Birmingham: the city of modern libraries.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM CITY UNIVERSITY - CURZON BUILDING

A couple of photos showing progress on finishing off the exterior of Birmingham City University's Curzon Building:-

The lion on the top left of the red fins has been done in black to reflect BCU's re-branded logo, instead of gold as in the renders.

BCU Phase 2 by Ade, on Flickr

BCU Phase 2 by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## That_G

You do a great job updating the thread Bournville. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

^^
Thanks very much, That_G.

GRAND CENTRAL BIRMINGHAM

Here are a couple of recent photos of the Grand Central redevelopment, which covers New St train station, the new John Lewis department store and the shopping centre above the station:-

Grand Central/New St station by Ade, on Flickr

Grand Central/New St station by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

PEBBLE MILL

A couple of recent photos of the new Birmingham Dental Hospital and Birmingham University's School of Dentistry at Pebble Mill, Edgbaston, which are due to open in Autumn 2015:-

Pebble Mill by Ade, on Flickr

Pebble Mill by Ade, on Flickr











http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/dental.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NO 1 EASTSIDE LOCKS

Progress on the No. 1 Eastside Locks student accommodation scheme for Birmingham City University's Eastside campus:-

No 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr










No 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr











http://www.no1eastsidelocks.co.uk/news/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM'S JEWELLERY QUARTER

Photo update on the construction of the new Assay Office in the Jewellery Quarter:-


New Assay Office, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

New Assay Office, JQ by Ade, on Flickr


https://assayofficebirmingham.com/news/11744/assay-office-birmingham-takes-one-step-closer-to-the-future%21


----------



## That_G

I want to see more brick buildings like that being built in Birmingham.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

^^

It's certainly an unusual brick colour; although, delving into my photo archive, there are these three buildings in B'ham as well:-

Bloc hotel in the Jewellery Quarter:

Bloc Hotel, Jewellery Quarter, Birmingham by Ade, on Flickr


Bio-medical Innovation Hub at B'ham Uni:

Biomedical Innovation Hub, Bham Uni by Ade, on Flickr


Jarratt Hall B'ham Uni student block in Selly Oak:

Jarratt Hall by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## Brummyboy92

Thought the Bloc was expanding?


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

^^

The Bloc was due to expand with some serviced apartments; various articles in the media about this last year. No obvious sign of anything happening at the moment though.

http://www.servicedapartmentnews.com/home/news/2014/8/14/bloc-hotels-to-enter-serviced-apartment-market/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

AUCHINLECK HOUSE

A couple of recent photos of the redevelopment of Auchinleck House at Five Ways into a Park Regis hotel and conference centre:-

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr










http://www.sevencapital.com/projects/parkregisbirmingham


----------



## Birmingham




----------



## That_G

This should go in here.



ReissOmari said:


> The app for the new building has now gone in!
> 
> 
> 
> http://eplanning.birmingham.gov.uk/...lorer/SiteFiles/Skins/Birmingham/Menus/PL.xml
> 
> Here are the renders from the app, we have seen a few of these already, _but the last few renders seem to be new_, enjoy!


----------



## stinkysteel

Why is it that the birmingham city elders seem so adverse to build anything tall. I would have thought that out of all cities it would have aspired to something more charismatic on its skyline. This latest rather dumpy proposition is going to loom over all the quality public buildings and spaces like a big black cloud.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the old brutalist tower that was there before. Way more character.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM TRAMWAY EXTENSION

Progress on the extension of the Midland Metro through Birmingham city centre:-

Stephenson Place:

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson Place by Ade, on Flickr


Snowhill:

Midland Metro extension - Snowhill by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

LEFT BANK, BROAD ST

With planning consent given, work is set to start later this year on the Left Bank project on Broad St in central Birmingham. This is due to be an 18 storey, 180 bed, Innside hotel and a 22 storey residential tower with 189 apartments.



> The Left Bank development, located in a prominent city centre setting, was granted planning approval by Birmingham City Council Planning Committee on Thursday 28th May 2015.
> 
> The scheme consists of an 18 storey hotel building with retail and residential facilities on the ground floor and a 22 storey residential building of 189 apartments together with retail and restaurant facilities on the ground floor.
> 
> Glancy Nicholls Architects were appointed by Regal Property Group to produce the design for this scheme. The design responds to the constraints and complexities of the site, seeking to promote a contemporary architectural style similar to that executed on the nearby Brindleyplace.


http://www.glancynicholls.com/news/details/74/left-bank-development-given-the-green-light


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

THREE SNOWHILL

Planning permission has been given for Three Snowhill, which will be a 16 storey, 360,000 sq. ft. office development in the Snowhill area of Birmingham city centre:-



> Three Snowhill development gets green light in Birmingham office boost
> 13:10, 28 MAY 2015
> 
> Proposals for the much-needed Three Snowhill office development have been given the go-ahead by councillors.
> 
> Developer Ballymore wants to complete a triumvirate on the Snowhill estate with a 400,000 sq ft building over 16 storeys.
> 
> The scheme, which had been dogged by the recession, forms a key part of the Snow Hill Masterplan opening out onto the Jewellery Quarter and St Chad's Cathedral.
> 
> The Post understands several global firms have expressed early interest in taking space on the scheme and the business community is keen to see work start with a shortage of office space in the city.
> 
> Proposals were passed for a scheme which will offer 360,000 sq ft of Grade A offices over 16 storeys, complemented with 40,000 sq ft of leisure and retail space, and parking spaces over four floors – subject to a section 106 order.


http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/three-snowhill-development-gets-green-9346611


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - THE VALE

Photo update of Birmingham University's student accommodation scheme at The Vale in Edgbaston:-

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

http://speedclad.co.uk/feature1/


----------



## Birmingham

View from Oscott College by dunstanv, on Flickr


----------



## steppenwolf

I'm really worried about the quality of most buildings going up in Birmingham. Once buildings move from render to reality the quality falls substantially. The council need to do more to maintain quality between pre-application design discussion and construction - it's a problem across the country - developers seducing the council and public with attractive visuals, and then building something a lot worse - but Birmingham is clearly not coping with this challenge.


----------



## Shard-on

That's a very impressive picture Birmingham! 
One of the best shots I've seen of the city


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY SPORTS CENTRE

A couple of recent photos showing progress on the construction of the B'ham Uni Sports Centre:-

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

http://www.sport.bham.ac.uk/page.aspx?sitesectionid=731&sitesectiontitle=New+sports+centre+coming+2016


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

JOHN LEWIS BUILDING

Photos showing progress on the John Lewis dept. store in Birmingham city centre, due to open in Sept. 2015:-

John Lewis/Grand Central by Ade, on Flickr

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr


http://www.newstreetnewstart.co.uk/about-the-development/grand-central.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

ATHENA STUDIOS

Nearing completion for the next academic year, Athena Studios is a 259 room student accommodation scheme literally over the road from Birmingham University's main campus and under-construction sports centre:-

Ex-ambulance station, Bristol Rd by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-ambulance station, Bristol Rd. by Ade, on Flickr



http://www.primestudentliving.com/birmingham/athena-studios


----------



## JamieUK

Worth a watch, about devolution. (not my youtube channel)


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM'S JEWELLERY QUARTER

There are two weeks to go before the new Assay Office opens in the Jewellery Quarter. Here are some recent photos of the building:-

New Assay Office by Ade, on Flickr

New Assay Office by Ade, on Flickr

New Assay Office by Ade, on Flickr

https://assayofficebirmingham.com/news/11777/assay-office-birmingham---we-are-moving


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - THE VALE

Some recent photos of Birmingham University's 725-bed student accommodation scheme at The Vale in Edgbaston, due to be finished for Sept 2015:-

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/residences.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

LONGBRIDGE

Progress on the retail development at Longbridge in south Birmingham, anchored by a 150,000 sq. ft. Marks & Spencer department store:-

Longbridge by Ade, on Flickr

Longbridge by Ade, on Flickr











http://www.longbridgebirmingham.co.uk/business/retail/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM - LOCATION OF THE FUTURE

Site selectors, who specialise in advising on where businesses should be located, identify Birmingham as a 'location of the future' due to the quality of it's investment offer:-



> FDI OUTLOOK
> From Site Selection magazine, July 2015
> 
> by PATTY RASMUSSEN
> 
> “A large population with a burgeoning middle class.” “Political and economic stability.” “An industrious, well-educated workforce that’s the envy of the region.” “Willingness to invest in quality infrastructure.” Those are among the attributes identified by Site Selection’s recent Locations of the Future survey respondents when asked why they favored one location over another in the world regions provided.
> 
> The survey asked site selectors with expertise in a variety of industries to tell us where they believed new sector clusters would locate five to 10 years down the road, and why they would likely emerge there. We asked the respondents to identify their top three areas of expertise. Next, we asked the respondents to identify — not rank — the locations within six regions they believed would be home to new clusters in those sectors in the next five to 10 years, based on their knowledge of the sectors. We also asked them to briefly explain what made the location appealing.













http://www.siteselection.com/issues/2015/jul/fdi-outlook.cfm


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NEW ST TRAIN STATION

Progress on applying the cladding to New Street train station:-

New St station/Grand Central by Ade, on Flickr

New St station/Grand Central by Ade, on Flickr

New St station/Grand Central by Ade, on Flickr

http://www.newstreetnewstart.co.uk/construction-progress/photo-gallery/artist-impressions.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY SPORTS CENTRE

Some photos showing progress on the construction of Birmingham University's Sports Centre at it's Edgbaston campus:-

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr










http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/sports-centre/index.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

ICentrum Building

Construction progress on the iCentrum technology incubator next to Aston University:-

iCentrum Building by Ade, on Flickr

iCentrum Building by Ade, on Flickr

iCentrum Building by Ade, on Flickr










http://www.birminghamsciencecity.co.uk/centro-transport-systems-catapult-run-intelligent-mobility-incubator-within-innovation-birminghams-8m-icentrum-building/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

THE MAILBOX

The upmarket mixed use complex The Mailbox in Birmingham city centre is undergoing a £50m revamp currently. In addition to 50,000 sq ft of new office space, a cinema and new retail units, there will be an enlarged 45,000 sq ft Harvey Nichols store, which is due to re-open on July 31st.



> Harvey Nichols Birmingham reveals opening date
> 
> Stylistas! Stand by your (shopping) bags. Harvey Nichols Birmingham is opening on Friday, July 31.
> 
> The cutting edge store is arriving fashionably late in the month, launching on the final Friday.
> 
> The new concept shop is being hailed as a real trailblazer and will be the blueprint for future Harvey Nichols stores to follow.
> 
> Stacey Cartwright, the group chief executive officer of Harvey Nichols, said: “We are incredibly excited to announce our launch date of Friday, July 31,
> 
> “This is our first design concept store and we couldn’t have chosen a more exciting and innovative city to introduce this pioneering new retail experience.”
> 
> Set in the heart of the new look Mailbox, which is in the final stages of its £50 million transformation, the 45,000 square foot store was designed in collaboration with retail specialists Virgile + Partners.
> 
> The results have been described as “ground breaking”.
> 
> The Birmingham branch will “transform the retail environment” through its integration of digital technology, including mobile payment, a new loyalty app and state-of-the-art 360-degree mirrors which capture footage of shoppers which can even be shared on social media.
> 
> The vastly increased floor space means there will be plenty of room to showcase more than 200 of the world’s most desirable brands across womenswear, menswear, beauty, food and wine.
> 
> Many of the items will only be available in Harvey Nichols Birmingham while others are from internationally famous labels that weren’t previously available in the city.
> 
> The workforce at Harvey Nichols Birmingham has trebled to 200. In hospitality alone, the team is rising from three to more than 40.
> 
> There is a tie-up with Michelin-starred Birmingham chef Glynn Purnell in its restaurant.
> 
> A large food market will be complete with a chocolate wall and wine area.
> 
> The store also has its own bar, which will be open until 12.30am on Fridays and Saturdays.
> 
> Beauty rooms will offer enhancing and relaxing treatments with a cut and blow dry bar and a spa that will do everything from facials to botox to fat-freezing.
> 
> It will even have a secret entrance for VIPs or people wanting to arrive or leave discreetly when booked for more invasive treatments.
> 
> The rest of the Mailbox will be opening in phases from July culminating in a celebration event in September - the same month Grand Central and John Lewis will be opening.












http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats-on/shopping/harvey-nichols-birmingham-reveals-opening-9669932


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Nice.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

THE GRAND HOTEL

The Grand Hotel on Colmore Row in Birmingham city centre is currently undergoing a restoration. Here are some recent photos of the hotel exterior:-

Grand Hotel by Ade, on Flickr

Grand Hotel by Ade, on Flickr

Grand Hotel, Birmingham by Ade, on Flickr

Grand Hotel, Birmingham by Ade, on Flickr

Grand Hotel, Birmingham by Ade, on Flickr



An illustration of what the hotel will look like when finished:










http://www.thegrandbirmingham.co.uk/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

POST & MAIL

Phase two of the Post & Mail development has been given planning permission. This will include 245,630 sq. ft. of grade A office space and 115 flats, plus 10 penthouse apartments.












> Post & Mail
> 
> Post & Mail is a new mixed-use building situated within the Colmore Business District, central Birmingham. It is located on part of a site previously occupied by John H. Madin and Partners’ Post & Mail complex, completed in 1964.
> 
> The development is being delivered in two phases. The first phase, which was completed in 2015, entailed the insertion of six new floor levels into the existing basement volume to create a 760 space car park. It also included the construction of a new two storey building above ground to accommodate a retail arcade, restaurant and retail units, car park access, plant rooms and service areas. Phase 2 of the development will deliver seven floors of Grade A office accommodation, five levels of residential apartments arranged around a landscaped courtyard space, and two levels of large duplex penthouses, along with internal fit-out works to parts of the ground, mezzanine and first floor levels.
> 
> The two storey element completed under Phase 1 provides a strong base to the building. It comprises of two distinct parts: a ‘solid’ granite faced plinth at ground floor level and a ‘transparent’ first floor storey expressed in virtually continuous glazing. The office floors above feature a high quality unitised system of curtain-walling and anodised aluminium panels set out to a modular grid. The alternating pattern of black, grey and silver panels is an allusion to the printmaking history of the site. The residential facades are set back from the building line on all sides, continue this architectural language of modular glazing and anodised aluminium panels. Forming a distinct top to the building, the penthouse apartments feature continuous glazing and strong vertical fin elements. These fins act as shading devices, and also shroud the external terraces and roof gardens


http://www.associated-architects.co.uk/projects/workplace/post-and-mail/


----------



## smith15

good


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

EASTSIDE LOCKS

Progress at the Eastside Locks office development in Cardigan St, Eastside:-

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - NEW LIBRARY

A couple of recent photos showing progress on the construction of the new library at Birmingham University's main campus:-

B'ham Uni Library by Ade, on Flickr


B'ham Uni Library by Ade, on Flickr


http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/library/index.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM TRAMWAY EXTENSION

Some recent photos showing progress on extending the Midland Metro through Birmingham city centre:-

Snowhill:

Midland Metro extension - Snowhill by Ade, on Flickr


Corporation St:

Midland Metro extension - Corporation St by Ade, on Flickr

Midland Metro extension - Corporation St by Ade, on Flickr


Stephenson St:

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

ASTON SCIENCE PARK

Demolition is now underway at Aston Science Park to make way for the Unite trade union's £35m office, hotel and conference centre. This will include 170 hotel rooms, 45,750 sq. ft. of conference space and 55,260 sq. ft. of office space for Unite staff.

Aston Science Park demolition by Ade, on Flickr










http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/35m-unite-union-scheme-build-9437332


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

JOHN LEWIS BUILDING

The John Lewis department store in Birmingham city centre will be opening in September 2015; here are some photos showing progress on the external cladding:-

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

http://www.grandcentralbirmingham.com/about/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

GRAND CENTRAL/NEW ST GATEWAY PROJECT

Here are some recent photos of the Grand Central/New St Gateway project, which covers New St train station, the new John Lewis department store and the shopping centre above the train station:-

New St/John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

New St/John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

New St/John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

New St/John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr











http://www.newstreetnewstart.co.uk/home.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

AUCHINLECK HOUSE

Auchinleck House at Five Ways is being redeveloped from an office block to a hotel and conference centre; here are a couple of recent photos:-

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr










http://www.sevencapital.com/projects/parkregisbirmingham/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NO 1 EASTSIDE LOCKS

Some recent photos of the No 1 Eastside Locks 659 room student accommodation development near Birmingham city centre:-

No 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


No 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr











http://www.alumnodevelopments.com/projects/east-side-locks-birmingham/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NO. 1 EASTSIDE LOCKS

Progress at the No. 1 Eastside Locks 659 room student accommodation development near Birmingham city centre:-

No 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## That_G

Wow surprisingly really liking the top photo. I like when the buildings follow the street like that.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - THE VALE

Nearing completion at The Vale, Birmingham University's 725-bed student accommodation scheme in Edgbaston:-

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/residences.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

JOHN LEWIS BUILDING

Some photos of the digital 'media eye' at the new John Lewis department store in Birmingham city centre:-

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

John Lewis by Ade, on Flickr

http://www.conceptsigns.co.uk/all-eyes-on-birmingham-new-street/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM TRAMWAY EXTENSION

The extension of the Midland Metro through Birmingham city centre to New St train station is nearing completion. The following photos show the area just past New St station on Stephenson St, which was originally going to be a turn back facility for the Metro but now forms part of the next extension to Centenary Square:-

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by Ade, on Flickr

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by Ade, on Flickr

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

55 COLMORE ROW

Construction and development group Morgan Sindall have been appointed to carry out the £30m renovation of 55 Colmore Row in Birmingham city centre, which will provide 160,000 sq. ft. of grade A office space:-












> Morgan Sindall to lead 55 Colmore Row revamp
> 
> Listed construction and development group Morgan Sindall has been appointed to the £30 million renovation of one of the city's best-known business addresses.
> 
> 55 Colmore Row, formerly the home of law firm Wragge Lawrence Graham & Co before it moved to Two Snowhill, is undergoing a major refurbishment.
> 
> Morgan Sindall, whose construction arm is headquartered in Rugby, has been appointed as main contractor on the project which will deliver 160,000 sq ft of grade A office space.
> 
> Three brand new floors will be added to the top of the building, with all internal layouts fully reconfigured to create open plan office space from 18,000 to 24,000 sq ft.
> 
> Its Grade II-listed, 19th century banking hall will be transformed into a new reception while its rear side fronting onto Barwick Street will be removed and replaced with a full-height glazed façade, with space for two restaurants at street level.
> 
> John Hammond, investment director at IM Properties which owns 55 Colmore Row, said: "This is a project that will breathe new life into one of the most prominent and widely recognised commercial buildings in Birmingham.
> 
> "55 Colmore Row is a cornerstone in Birmingham's commercial history and this project requires construction and project management teams of significant confidence and capability.
> 
> "We feel absolutely certain that Morgan Sindall will deliver the high-quality rejuvenation of this landmark building."
> 
> Dave Smith, managing director of construction at Morgan Sindall, added: "Anyone who has worked in or around Birmingham will be aware of 55 Colmore Row.
> 
> "They may be less familiar, however, with the volume of work that will need to be undertaken to give the building a new lease of life.
> 
> "The complexity of adding new floors to the top of the building, combined with the time-scale in which we are working means that there is significant planning required to ensure we deliver.
> 
> "It is a fantastic and high-profile project to be involved with and I am confident that we will deliver to exactly the standard that IM Properties is seeking for 55 Colmore Row."
> 
> Other firms working on project include AHR Architects, DBK as quantity surveyor and Projex Building Solutions as project manager and employers agent.
> 
> The programme of works is due to be completed in autumn 2016.


http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/morgan-sindall-lead-55-colmore-9979001


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NEW ST TRAIN STATION

The 'media eye' at New St train station is now up and running:-

New St station by Ade, on Flickr

New St station by Ade, on Flickr

New St station by Ade, on Flickr

http://www.newstreetnewstart.co.uk/about-the-development/our-vision.aspx


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

THE FRANKLIN

The former headquarters of confectioners Cadbury is being converted into 79 apartments, and is the first Chinese backed residential property development in Birmingham. 

Here is a recent photo of the building and an illustration of what it is due to look like when finished:-

Franklin House, Bournville by Ade, on Flickr











http://www.thefranklinbournville.com/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

GRAND CENTRAL

A couple of weeks to go before the Grand Central shopping centre above New St train station in Birmingham city centre is officially opened and the rush is on to get it finished in time.....










http://www.grandcentralbirmingham.com/Information/Shops-and-Restaurants


----------



## robhood

BournvilleBaggie said:


> http://www.grandcentralbirmingham.com/Information/Shops-and-Restaurants


In this country everywhere there are same restaurants and shops brands hno:


----------



## Bligh

New Street - woops, "Grand Central" - is coming along nicely.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

THE MAILBOX

The upmarket mixed use complex The Mailbox in Birmingham city centre has undergone a £50m revamp, and is due to re-open fully in October. Recently it announced it had signed up Tommy Hilfiger, Calvin Klein and Clements & Church:-



> New-look Mailbox signs up Tommy Hilfiger, Calvin Klein and Clements & Church
> 
> Fashion brands on board ahead of unveiling of the new-look Mailbox following a £50 million redevelopment
> 
> Tommy Hilfiger, Calvin Klein and Clements & Church have become the latest high-end brands to sign up to the new-look Mailbox ahead of its October reopening.
> 
> Luxury fashion brands Tommy Hilfiger and Calvin Klein Underwear will be moving into the redeveloped retail space, alongside the independent British tailor, Clements & Church.
> 
> The Calvin Klein store will be the brand’s first standalone UK presence outside London and Manchester.
> 
> Clements & Church, which already has a shop in Birmingham’s business district, will be opening the doors to its second Birmingham store, offering contemporary ready-to-wear, made-to-measure and bespoke gentlemen’s attire.
> 
> The three will be joining Harvey Nichols, which opened in its new 45,000 sq ft site in July.
> 
> Other shops that will be returning to the Mailbox following its makeover include Hugo Boss, Emporio Armani, LK Bennett, Jaeger and Gieves and Hawkes.
> 
> Castle Fine Art will also be opening a new gallery inside.
> 
> The Mailbox has announced that its transformed retail mall and skylit “urban room” will now be unveiled in October 2015.
> 
> Melanie Taylor, head of leasing at Milligan, development partner and joint owner of the Mailbox, said: “We’re confident that the transformation will be worth the wait!
> 
> “There is a huge amount of anticipation about the unveiling of our retail space, especially now that Harvey Nichols Birmingham has opened and set the bar for luxury fashion.
> 
> “We’re delighted to announce Tommy Hilfiger, Calvin Klein and Clements & Church as the latest additions to our exciting mix.
> 
> “The basket of premium brands which we’re curating for the Mailbox is national, international and local, and will bring a whole new tier of retailing to Birmingham.”
> 
> The shopping and entertainment complex has already welcomed a three-screen Everyman Cinema earlier this year, in addition to urban neighbourhood kitchen, Gas Street Social.












http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/new-look-mailbox-signs-up-10018303


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

ATHENA STUDIOS

From an ambulance station to student accommodation: Athena Studios has now been completed with 259 student rooms right next to the main campus of Birmingham University.

This was the ambulance station just prior to demolition:

Old ambulance station, Bristol Rd. by Ade, on Flickr

This is what has replaced it:-

Athena Studios, ex-ambulance station, Bristol Rd by Ade, on Flickr

Athena Studios, ex-ambulance station, Bristol Rd by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

GRAND CENTRAL

New St train station officially opens this Sunday and Grand Central shopping centre, above the station, opens next Thursday......










http://www.theguardian.com/business/gallery/2015/sep/18/birmingham-new-street-station-in-pictures


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NEW ST TRAIN STATION

The redeveloped New St train station was officially opened today; here are some photos of the exterior of the station:-

New St station by Ade, on Flickr

New St station by Ade, on Flickr

New St station by Ade, on Flickr

New St station by Ade, on Flickr


Pedestrian area in front of the station with the Rotunda in the background:

New St station/The Rotunda by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## hoody

New Street Station/Grand Central is looking really good in the sunshine. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Bligh

hoody said:


> New Street Station/Grand Central is looking really good in the sunshine. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


Same here! Looks great :cheers:


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

GRAND CENTRAL

The official opening of the Grand Central shopping centre and John Lewis department store, above New St train station, is this Thursday:-

New St station by Ade, on Flickr

New St station by Ade, on Flickr

New St station by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## CityHub

Can't wait to see the opening of the Grand Central Mall


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

EASTSIDE LOCKS

Some recent photos of the office development at Eastside Locks:-

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

LUCAS STUDIOS

There are a number of student accommodation schemes being developed in Birmingham; one that completed recently was Lucas Studios, which is a small 61 room scheme over the road from Aston University. The cladding on the building changes colour depending on the light conditions:-

291-295 Corporation St by Ade, on Flickr

291-295 Corporation St by Ade, on Flickr

http://freshstudentliving.co.uk/location/birmingham/lucas-studios/


----------



## Birmingham

Arena Central moving forward


----------



## cardiff

Exciting to see Arena Central moving forward, shame the original tower was not realised as it would have been iconic for the city, but i hope this areas ties up with the mail box and the cube.


----------



## Jonesy55

The back end of the New St Odeon cinema is now looking a bit of an eyesore amongst all the shiny new development....


----------



## That_G

I have to agree with your jonesy I'd prefer it was knocked down and something better built with access to new street. It's a terrible cinema as well imo.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

103 COLMORE ROW

Demolition of the office block at 103 Colmore Row in Birmingham city centre is now underway:-

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr


It will be replaced with a 26 storey office block with 200,000 sq. ft. of office space, which is due to look like this:


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

NO 1 EASTSIDE LOCKS

Photo update on the 659 room student accommodation development at No. 1 Eastside Locks just outside the city centre:-

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

BournvilleBaggie said:


> 103 COLMORE ROW
> 
> Demolition of the office block at 103 Colmore Row in Birmingham city centre is now underway:-
> 
> 103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr
> 
> 
> It will be replaced with a 26 storey office block with 200,000 sq. ft. of office space, which is due to look like this:


Why does Birimingham have such a track record on demolishing perfectly good buildings are replacing them with structures that could be just about anywhere. 103 Colmore Row , the old Victorian library which was replaced by Birmingham Central library and that too.hno:


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Mr Cladding said:


> Why does Birimingham have such a track record on demolishing perfectly good buildings are replacing them with structures that could be just about anywhere. 103 Colmore Row , the old Victorian library which was replaced by Birmingham Central library and that too.hno:


The Victorian buildings were demolished because the 60s/70s town planners were idiots, and the 60s/70s buildings are being demolished because they're horrific to look at and no longer fit for purpose. I'm sure this lot will be around for a long time. Well third time lucky anyway.


----------



## Birmingham

Mr Cladding said:


> Why does Birimingham have such a track record on demolishing perfectly good buildings are replacing them with structures that could be just about anywhere. 103 Colmore Row , the old Victorian library which was replaced by Birmingham Central library and that too.hno:


To be fair. Before judging Birmingham on that, London does it as well and to a far greater extent. 

Cities just have to move forward and Natwest Tower was not fit for purpose. It was unused but in a prime central location. 

What they have done is increased it's GIA while being at the heart of Colmore District. Birminghams CBD. 

The Brum Central Library is also not fit for purpose, as are many buildings that were built in the 60's and 70's. 

I don't think the new Central Library could fit in just about anywhere, maybe 103 Colmore but not this. 










And to be fair - you're not taking into account the streetscape - Natwest Tower from certain angles is a huge mess on a conservation area.


----------



## Birmingham

Grand Central by Sandblast


----------



## Birmingham

Arena Central - Sandblast


----------



## Birmingham

Paradise Circs & 103 Colmore Row - Sandblast


----------



## Birmingham

Eastside Locks


----------



## That_G

I think they are destroying some of our best brutalist architecture. But they're not fit for purpose and whats replacing them ain't bad..


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY - THE VALE

Birmingham University's 725 bed student accommodation scheme at The Vale in Edgbaston is now open:-

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

RESORTS WORLD BIRMINGHAM

The £150m leisure destination Resorts World at the NEC site will open on October 21st:-












> Resorts World is due to open on Wednesday, 21st October.
> 
> The £150 million leisure destination at the NEC has ended months of speculation by announcing that it will welcome visitors to its shops, restaurants and bars from 10am.
> 
> The exciting lakeside complex – the first of its kind in Europe – is hosting retailers including Next Outlet, Nike Factory Store and GAP Outlet as well as a diverse range of other exciting high street names in fashion, home-wares and gifts.
> 
> It will boast 18 bars and restaurants serving everything from New York cocktails to artisan beers and Pan Asian cuisine to pizza, including TGI Fridays and Pizza Express.
> 
> But you will have to wait a little longer to see the cinema, hotel and casino.
> 
> Its eleven screen Cineworld, including an IMAX screen, will open two days later on October 23.
> 
> The four star Genting Hotel, with five star suites, and medi-spa – including a pool, innovative treatments, outside hot tub and salt cave – will welcome guests from November 2.
> 
> The Genting International Casino – the biggest in Britain – will open to celebrate the launch of the James Bond movie on October 26.
> 
> The state-of-the-art conference and banqueting facility the VOX will also commence trading then.
> 
> The building and concept loosely resembles a cruise liner on board which you can indulge your every desire.
> 
> Resorts World Birmingham is the fifth attraction opened by Malaysian company Genting Group and follows Singapore, Philippines, New York City and Malaysia. The sixth is currently being built in Las Vegas.
> 
> Genting UK President and Chief Operating Officer Peter Brooks said: "We are very excited following a two year build programme that Resorts World Birmingham is coming to life. We can’t wait for the first major milestone in that journey when we open our doors for the first time Wednesday 21st October.
> 
> "There will be much more to experience at Resorts World Birmingham as the weeks go by and the resort becomes fully operational. We have a full programme of exciting events between our opening day and the end of the year which will demonstrate the wide range of experiences available to our guests.
> 
> "We are thrilled that for the time Resorts World Birmingham will bring the uniqueness and excitement of a large scale integrated resort offer to the West Midlands region and beyond – and with it transforming the appeal of the NEC campus and the region’s leisure offers."


http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/resorts-world-birmingham-opening-date-10204032


----------



## Sandblast

*Arena Central ~ Birmingham*











Work in Birmingham City Centre (England) on Arena Central ^^ now well under way. A mixed use development with a number of buildings under construction. One of the buildings will be a new HSBC headquarter building, which will involve the relocation of 1,000 staff from London. Who'd have thought that a couple of years ago .... funny old World!


----------



## Sandblast

Paradise Circus Redevelopment ~ Birmingham, England.




















The Paradise Circus redevelopment is currently under way ^^(centre of the picture with the demolition of the 1970's concrete ziggurat library and associated office buildings that surround it) and will involve 5 years of demolition.


Below - the first image is indicative of the view from ground level in Centenary Square, and the image beneath is the whole Paradise site from Victoria Square in the other direction.


----------



## Sandblast

*BIRMINGHAM BARCLAYCARD ARENA*


----------



## Birmingham

*Unicity XXV*
City Center

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10| *Client/Architects:* Unicity

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1788055&page=3 


 Demolition of existing building and erection of a mixed use building of between 4-10 storeys to provide student accommodation




*Current status:* Approved / Demolition





















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*10 Gough Street*
City Center

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 11| *Client/Architects:* Romiga / D5 Architects

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792529&page=2 



London-based investor and developer Romiga has applied to knock down the old Birmingham United Services Club building and replace it with 43 one-bedroom and 30 two-bedroom units.

The site was most recently used as Eddie's rock club which relocated there after a fire destroyed its former premises in John Bright Street in 2006 but last year the venue closed so it moved across town to Tunnel Club in the Jewellery Quarter.

The site, at 10 Gough Street, is poised to be brought back to life in a project designed by Birmingham-based architecture practice D5.

In addition to the new flats, which would rise up to 11 storeys, there would be landscaped public realm and parking for 18 cars and 75 bikes.




*Current status:* Approved / Demolition





















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*BCU Curzon Campus*
Eastside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6| *Client/Architects:* Birmingham City University / Associated Architects

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842835 



Latest phase of massive regeneration project will see six-storey teaching block added to new Curzon Building whose first phase opens next month

The expansion of Birmingham City University's purpose-built campus in Eastside continues apace as plans are brought forward for more than 100,000 sq ft of new teaching space.

It will cover a total of around 112,000 sq ft, have 70 cycle spaces and be able to accommodate up to 3,000 students and staff, adding to the 5,000 already proposed for the first phase of The Curzon Building when it opens next month.

The building, designed by Birmingham-based Associated Architects, is intended to function as additional teaching and work space to accommodate existing city centre campus courses and also the growing number of students attending BCU.




*Current status:* Approved 





















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Globe Works*
City Center

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10| *Client/Architects:* Dwell / TP Bennett

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1043343&page=55 



Redevelopment of the site on former Globe Works/Cleveland Street in
Birmingham. The proposal is for a 5 to 10-storey student residential scheme
providing accommodation for 520 student rooms. The proposed scheme
will repair the urban block, enhance the streetscape by provision of active
frontages and will greatly improve passive surveillance within the street.




*Current status:* Proposed





















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Edward Street*
City Center

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 8| *Client/Architects:* Orion Capital & Gallan Developments / BM3 Architects

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851676 



Edward House is an apartment building proposal with 82 flats and
295m2 of ground floor commercial space, with associated parking.

The site is currently owned by the Gallan Group and is operated as a
surface level pay and display car park. It is a former petrol filling station,
which has been cleared for redevelopment, and is approximately 0.16
ha in size. The proposals include the redevelopment of the whole site,
with the aim to improve the quality of housing within the limits of the
city centre, and add to the existing housing stock. Specific attention
has been made to Birmingham City Council’s (BCC) aspiration, to raise
the general standard of buildings around the City Centre to achieve
the highest levels of design. 




*Current status:* Proposed












_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Emporium*
Eastside

*Height:* 47m | *Floors:* 15| *Client/Architects:* Czero / IDP

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563975&page=6 



The Site is located in the centre of Birmingham on the fringe of the
newly landscape Eastside City Park, within walking distance of Aston
and Birmingham City Universities, the Bullring and Birmingham New
Street Station. The proximity of the Site to the proposed HS2
Masterplan has also been taken into account.

This scheme seeks to bring the historic fabric of the complex of Grade
2 Listed buildings in the centre of Birmingham back to life. The scheme
consists of the sensitive refurbishment of the old Christopher Wray
Lighting Factory and Emporium into ancillary student facilities, artist
studios and workshops, 4 No. duplex studio units and new office space,
alongside a bold new tower of 166 No. high quality student studio
apartments with associated communal spaces and a landscaped
garden terrace.




*Current status:* Proposed







































_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Interserve HQ / International House*
Bickenhill / Airport City

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 4| *Client/Architects:* Interserve

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792071 



Global construction and support services firm Interserve is set to consolidate all its Midland operations on one site after obtaining planning permission to build a new regional headquarters in Solihull close to Birmingham Airport.

The firm has been given approval to demolish an unoccupied four-storey office block- International House on Bickenhill Lane near Birmingham International station - and replace it with a five-story triangular shaped building that would also contain include underground and surface level car-parks for 450 vehicles.


The new building would see Interserve relocate staff from existing offices in Erdington, Aldridge, Dudley, Redditch and West Bromwich. The firm is expected to relocate all the 1,150 staff it employs in the region, though the new HQ would have a capacity for 1,600 employees.

In total the new building would have 21,000 sq m of floor space, with 13,438 sq m used for office accommodation.




*Current status:* Approved





















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Genting Resorts World*
UK Central

*Height:* N/A| *Floors:* 12 | *Client/Architects:* Genting / Chetwoods

*Links:* https://www.resortsworldbirmingham.co.uk/ 


 Europe’s first Resorts World. The £150 million complex will feature Britain’s biggest casino, the West Midlands’ first large-scale outlet destination, 18 bars and restaurants, a spa, cinema with purpose-built IMAX screen, and four star hotel – with five star suites.






*Current status:* U/C - Part Open




































































_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*3 Snow Hill*
City Center

*Height:* 85m | *Floors:* 17| *Client/Architects:* Ballymore / Sidell Gibson

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481039&page=28 



The Snowhill 3 building, designed by Sidell Gibson Architect, will be the third and final phase of Ballymore's 90,000m2 Snowhill development, next to the city's Snow Hill railway station.

New designs will replace the outline planning consent that was granted in 2013 for a slightly smaller office building. Both plans, in turn, replace proposals for a 43-storey residential tower and adjacent 23-storey hotel, whose construction started but was halted in 2010.

A 17-storey contemporary office building is now envisaged, providing 34,000m2 of B1 office space and 1,430m2 of leisure and conference facilities. It will reuse part of the aborted residential and hotel scheme, including three levels of basement car parking and the ground floor conference area. Structural cores for the earlier project had been built to fourth floor level but have now been demolished. The steel frame of the new building will punch through into new foundations, enabling existing structures to be reused.






*Current status:* U/C - Completion Q3 2017






























_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## JamieUK

Such fantastic updates, I'm speechless! If this comment moves us to the next page then go back a page and look! Birmingham is not exactly a city I have a very nice opinion of if I'm honest but that seems very much set to change if all this happens.


----------



## Birmingham

JamieUK said:


> Such fantastic updates, I'm speechless! If this comment moves us to the next page then go back a page and look! Birmingham is not exactly a city I have a very nice opinion of if I'm honest but that seems very much set to change if all this happens.


It does have a huge amount of investment currently on going and planned. The city is moving up the gears so to speak after being one of the slowest out of the recession. 

Infrastructure wise, the city has really been concentrating on improving connectivity while also paying huge attention to the public spaces to improve the streetscape.


----------



## Birmingham

*Landsdowne House*
City Center

*Height:* 53m | *Floors:* 18| *Client/Architects:* Seven Capital

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799971 



£32 million scheme would create a "landmark residential building" and also offer something new, with the block boasting a large, hotel-style lobby with a concierge and gym.

The proposals would see 206 homes created, along with a car park with 77 spaces.





*Current status:* Construction December 2015






























_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Bath Court*
City Center

*Height:* 35m | *Floors:* 11| *Client/Architects:* Bouygues / Stride Treglown

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1781807 



435-bed student block with parking, gym, other ancillary facilities and a ground floor retail unit.

The floor area across the proposed 11-storey tower totals just under 130,000 sq ft comprising studio apartments and shared flats of either six or eight bedrooms.





*Current status:* Construction January 2016




















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

More to come ...


----------



## Birmingham

*Left Bank*
City Center

*Height:* 75m & 65m | *Floors:* 22 & 18 | *Client/Architects:* Regal / Innside / Melia Hotels

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438&page=4&langid=6 



Development of a 22 storey residential building (C3) containing 188 apartments including approximately 4,306sq ft of ground floor restaurant space (A3) 

Development of a 18 storey hotel building (C1) with ancillary retail and leisure uses, including approximately 3,430 sq ft of ground floor restaurant space (A3). The development includes part demolition of the Grade II listed 78 - 79 Broad Street





*Current status:* Construction Imminent




















_____________________________________________________________________________
​
..


----------



## Birmingham

*Plot F, Arena Central*
City Center

*Height:* 61m | *Floors:* 18 | *Client/Architects:* ACD / Holiday Express

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494504&page=55 



The 210 Bedroom Holiday Inn Express and Leisure Club in Birmingham City Centre occupies a highly prominent, and technically challenging, site on the southern boundary of Arena Central.

The form of the hotel is driven by a myriad of site constraints not least of which the complex sub-structure existing New Street Railway Tunnel, which passes under its south east corner, and the challenging sequence of surrounding site levels and access points.

The visual appearance of the development is composed of elements derived from local and distant contextual features whilst at the same time hinting at the Site’s historic connection with the famous ATV studios and television presentation through the application of a light weight ‘pixelated’ façade.





*Current status:* Under Construction




















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*55 Colmore Row*
City Center

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* IM Properties

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398686&page=4 



work on the £30 million renovation of the property formerly occupied by historic Birmingham law firm Wragge Lawrence Graham & Co.

The building will have 160,000 sq ft of grade A office space over six floors and is due for completion next autumn.

Situated on the corner of Church Street and Colmore Row, it has Grade II-listed Victorian terrace façade which overlooks Birmingham Cathedral.

The historic, listed 19th century banking hall will form a central part of the redevelopment and will be fully restored and reconfigured as a reception area





*Current status:* Under Construction





















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Frankus Maximus

Excellent updates Birmingham, thank you.


----------



## Birmingham

Edit


----------



## Birmingham

*Park Central*
City Center

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10 | *Client/Architects:* Crest Nicholson

*Links:* http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/park-central-plans-335-apartments-9677420 




The final piece of the Park Central estate redevelopment close to Birmingham city centre .

Crest Nicholson is now applying for permission to build 335 apartments, ranging from one to three bedrooms, and 270 parking spaces in a group of six buildings reaching up to ten storeys.

A total of 217 flats would be managed and privately rented while the remainder would be placed for sale on the open market.

The submission also includes plans for a small convenience store and other commercial space, communal facilities such as café and gym for residents.





*Current status:* Approved




















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Ridley House*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* Seven Capital / K4 Architects

*Links:* http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/new-plans-11m-ridley-house-8676838 


 Dozens of homes will be created in the shadow of The Cube after new proposals were submitted.

A total of 71 homes are proposed in a £11 million scheme at Ridley House, on the corner of Ridley Street and Washington Street.

Seven Capital plans a mix of studios, one- and two-bedroom apartments for the plot bought from RBS's investment arm West Register.




*Current status:* Approved / Construction Q1 2016













_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*The Franklin - Former Cadbury HQ*
Bourneville

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* Seven Capital / K4 Architects

*Links:* http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/new-plans-11m-ridley-house-8676838 


 Franklin House in Bournville - reputedly where the Curly Wurly was invented - will be transformed into an apartment block with up to 96 homes, a garden terrace and a coffee house in a £16 million redevelopment.

It becomes the second scheme funded solely by Chinese cash and will be delivered through a joint venture between city developer Court Collaboration and Hong Kong-based Headland Developments.




*Current status:* Under Construction






















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*83-92 Bromsgrove Street*
City Center

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 8 | *Client/Architects:* Southside Central Ltd / Glenn Howells

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825106 


 The development proposes a new commercial unit at ground level on
Bromsgrove Street with seven levels of residential accommodation above,
providing 1 bedroom studios (133 in total) and 1 bedroom apartments (7
in total).

The adjoining site, a BT telephone exchange, is also owned by the
applicant but is subject to a 15 year lease by BT. Re-development of this
site is therefore intended for some time in the future.

Bromsgrove Street is rapidly becoming a community in itself with recent
residential developments such as Southside and i-Land (both by Crosby
Homes), Latitude providing a catalyst for further regeneration. There are
also detailed proposals for Unity House, the Armories and the Arcadian
Centre, which in time will further reinforce the areas residential appeal.




*Current status:* Proposed / Decision Due Nov 15





















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*2 Cornwall Street*
City Center - Central Business District

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 9 | *Client/Architects:* Burntwood / Glenn Howells

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482781&page=10 


 Above the reception there are nine floors of office space with floorplates designed to offer maximum flexibility to customers enabling them to make the most efficient use of space possible. All office spaces benefit from full height glazing and a 2.6m floor to ceiling height giving an airy and light feel to the space. 

The award-winning Glenn Howells Architects has designed a building with the customer at the fore, paying particular attention to how the building is used away from the main office space. To the ground floor there is a facility for cyclists including secure parking, drying room and showers; the top floor of the building is home to Birmingham's largest private roof terrace giving views across the city centre and beyond. 

When complete in Autumn 2016, Two Cornwall Street will bring 110,000 sq ft of much needed Grade A workspace to Birmingham. 




*Current status:* Under Construction






























_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Copthorne Hotel - Paradise*
City Center

*Height:* 80m | *Floors:* 23 | *Client/Architects:* Argent / Ian Springford

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482781&page=10 


 The hotel design follows an architectural competition which saw London and Edinburgh based Ian Springford Architects (ISA) chosen from seven architectural practices who had submitted their designs.

Ian Springford, joint founder of ISA, said: “Our work in the hotel sector demonstrates our ability to deliver complex, highly serviced buildings with strong design qualities. We are looking forward very much to bringing this experience and creativity to our work in Birmingham.”




*Current status:* Proposed







































_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Post & Mail Phase 2*
City Center - Central Business District

*Height:* 65m | *Floors:* 16 | *Client/Architects:* Chatham Billingham / Associated Architects

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448440 


 The second phase of the Post & Mail project comprises plans for 245,630 sq ft of grade A office accommodation across seven floors and a further seven levels above containing 115 flats, including ten penthouse apartments.

Mailbox-based architecture firm Associated Architects said in a design statement: "The proposed mix of uses within the Post & Mail building has been carefully considered to ensure the development will complement and enhance the existing mix of uses within the Colmore business district which is predominantly focused on high-density office accommodation.




*Current status:* Approved





























_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## CityHub

*Birmingham, Your Second City*

Great news for Birmingham


----------



## RalphGuy

BournvilleBaggie said:


> AUCHINLECK HOUSE
> 
> The refurbishment of Auchinleck House at Five Ways, just off the city centre, is continuing; this will be a Park Regis hotel and conference facility with rooftop restaurant.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/rJVe12Auchinleck House, Five Ways by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/rGHu51Auchinleck House, Five Ways by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


 
Is that render how this will all look when it`s finished? I had no idea all the extra shops were going to be built.

Will there be room for the residential tower that Birmingham has posted about?


----------



## Birmingham

Where you see hotel in that sign, is where the development stops currently. The rest, circa 250K sqft of conference and leisure space isn't being built now. It will be used further down the line for other development. 

And the render is out of date.


----------



## Birmingham

As previously reported but only just hitting the press! 

Wednesday 11 Nov 2015 07:05

*

Birmingham crowned Europe’s ‘most competitive for investment’
Birmingham has been crowned the most competitive city for investment in Western Europe, according to new research.*

*Links:* http://www.bqlive.co.uk/2015/11/11/birmingham-crowned-europes-most-competitive-for-investment/? 


*
[*] Birmingham is listed in the top five of eight industry sectors:* 

Aerospace (1st); 
Automotive (2nd); 
Business & Financial Services (4th); 
Electronics (3rd); 
Food & Beverage (1st); 
Machinery, Equipment & Construction (1st); 
Metals (1st); 
Transportation & Logistics (2nd).

Dublin and Barcelona also feature on eight occasions but with lower rankings, while London appears seven times and both Manchester and Liverpool once. 










_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Aerospace (1st);

Birmingham crowned Europe’s ‘most competitive for investment’
Birmingham has been crowned the most competitive city for investment in Western Europe, according to new research.*

*Links:* http://www.bqlive.co.uk/2015/11/11/birmingham-crowned-europes-most-competitive-for-investment/? 


*
[*] Birmingham is listed in the top five of eight industry sectors:* 


The Midlands is home to over one quarter of the UK aerospace industry, 7% per cent of Europe's and 3% of the world's, with over 45,000 full-time-equivalent jobs due wholly to revenues from manufacturing for global aerospace markets -- without counting the region's airports and military bases. 

*Airbus A380*

Midlands contributions to the latest Airbus A380 super-jumbo and Boeing 787 aircraft show how robust the cluster's economy has become – winning business whether Airbus or Boeing are in the global aircraft sales lead. More than 70 Midlands companies supply the A380, even versions powered by GE rather than Rolls-Royce engines -- which have many more Midlands suppliers.













_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Automotive (2nd);

Birmingham crowned Europe’s ‘most competitive for investment’
Birmingham has been crowned the most competitive city for investment in Western Europe, according to new research.*

*Links:* http://www.bqlive.co.uk/2015/11/11/birmingham-crowned-europes-most-competitive-for-investment/? 


*
[*] Birmingham is listed in the top five of eight industry sectors:* 


The West Midlands is the main location for the UK industry, accounting for just under 30% of total UK car production.

West Midlands auto cluster comprises 1,500 companies and employs
115,000 people

*Jaguar Land Rover*

Midland manufacturing giant Jaguar Land Rover has clocked up another motoring milestone – with mammoth profits of more than £2.6 billion in 2015.

Over the past five years, Jaguar Land Rover has doubled sales and employment, more than tripled turnover, and invested more than £10 billion in new product creation and capital expenditure.

High points for 2014/15 included the unveiling of three Jaguars, the all-new XE and F-PACE and the new XF, plus the start of sales of the all-new Land Rover Discovery Sport.

Last October The Queen formally opened Jaguar Land Rover’s Engine Manufacturing Centre at Wolverhampton, a £500 million complex which will employ 1,400 workers.

In the same month, the company opened its first ever overseas manufacturing facility in Changshu, China.

Construction of its second overseas plant, in Brazil, started in December.

And in March JLR confirmed £600 million of investment in the West Midlands, including £400 million at Castle Bromwich in support of the introduction of the all new Jaguar XF.













_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

*Business & Financial Services (4th)

Birmingham crowned Europe’s ‘most competitive for investment’
Birmingham has been crowned the most competitive city for investment in Western Europe, according to new research.*

*Links:* http://www.bqlive.co.uk/2015/11/11/birmingham-crowned-europes-most-competitive-for-investment/? 


*
[*] Birmingham is listed in the top five of eight industry sectors:* 


Birmingham has the largest regional BPFS hub in the UK bringing £23bn (25% of GVA) into the region. The industry is at the core in our city region, with 30% of Birmingham’s firms in this sector and over 300 company headquarters located here. Overall, Birmingham has 15,000 BPFS companies. 

Major players already here include:

Deutsche Bank, PwC, Deloitte, KPMG, Ernst & Young, Wragge & Co, DLA Piper, Eversheds, Squire Sanders and Pinsent Masons

Birmingham has the largest number of BPFS graduates after London, ahead of other core UK cities, such as Manchester, Leeds, Edinburgh and Bristol, generating 8,365 graduates each year in business and finance related subjects

BPFS employs nearly 100,000 people in the city and 350,000 in the wider region

BPFS has the second highest expected growth in the city with a 34% uplift by 2020

*HSBC*

Banking giant HSBC has announced it is moving its UK personal and business bank to Birmingham in the largest inward investment deal in a generation.

At least 1,000 head office roles will move from London to Arena Central as a result of the move.











_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## RalphGuy

Sandblast said:


> Paradise Circus Redevelopment ~ Birmingham, England.
> 
> Below - the first image is indicative of the view from ground level in Centenary Square, and the image beneath is the whole Paradise site from Victoria Square in the other direction.


 


Thanks for posting this Sandblast. I hadn`t seen the second image before.


----------



## Birmingham

05:00, 12 NOV 2015
BY JONATHAN WALKER

*
Radical plan to split Birmingham City Council apart*

*Links:* http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/new...087?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter 


A radical new plan to end decades of failure at Birmingham City Council by breaking it up and creating ten district councils has been unveiled.

Areas such as Edgbaston, Hall Green or Erdington would have their own local authorities collecting council tax and providing key services, under plans set out by Sutton Coldfield MP Andrew Mitchell.

Under Mr Mitchell’s proposals, ten borough or district councils would each have 12 councillors. They would take responsibility for planning, environmental services, setting council tax and more.

A stripped down city council would still exist, but it would have no more than 40 councillors – compared to 120 today – and its role would be strictly limited to a few services such as waste collection.

Birmingham is nearing the end of a lengthy attempt to force through improvements which began when the Government commissioned an inquiry by former senior civil servant Lord Kerslake.

Ministers were concerned about the city’s failing children’s services, Birmingham’s massive financial liabilities and the Trojan Horse affair, when there were claims that religious hardliners had attempted to take over some city schools.










_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

November 10, 2015 2:58 pm

*
Trams are set to return to the streets of Birmingham city centre for the first time since 1953
*

*Links:* http://www.expressandstar.com/news/2015/11/10/trams-to-return-to-birmingham-in-time-for-christmas/ 


Trams will return to the streets of Birmingham for the first time in more than 60 years next month as part of the multi-million city centre line extension.

The £128m tram extension, which includes a £40m fleet of new trams, is expected to create more than 1,300 sustainable new jobs and boost the regional economy by more than £50m a year.

Work has already begun on extending the route from New Street Station to Centenary Square with services expected to start running in 2019.

Outline funding approval is also earmarked to extend the route still further along Broad Street, past Five Ways and on to Edgbaston by 2021.



























































































_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## JamieUK

All them pics above show Birmingham to looks a'lot better than I imagined.


----------



## Birmingham

JamieUK said:


> All them pics above show Birmingham to looks a'lot better than I imagined.


Strange isn't it  I think the stigma from the 60's and 70's hasn't quite left in it's entirety but it's certainly changing. 

I will do a post showcasing the city soon.


----------



## Birmingham

*BIRMINGHAM - CITYSCAPE
*


*Population:* 1,101,364

*Region:* West Midlands

*Famous Brands:* Jaguar Land Rover, Cadbury's Chocolate, HP Sauce, Typhoo, Birds Custard, Lloyds Bank, Odeon Cinema

*Famous Bands:* Duran Duran, Black Sabbath, UB40, Judas Priest, Led Zeppelin 

*Football Teams:* Aston Villa, Birmingham City, West Bromwich Albion - (Wolverhampton Wanders, Walsall)

*Famous Celebrities:* Richard Hammond, Felicity Jones, Cat Deeley, Ozzy Osbourne, J.R Tolkien









































































































































_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*103 Colmore Row*
City Centre

*Height:* 106m | *Floors:* 26 | *Architect:* Hamiltons Architects | *Developer:* Sterling / Rockspring

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | 



Tallest Office in Birmingham



*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway


























_____________________________________________________________________________



Some recent photos of the demolition underway at 103 Colmore Row:-

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Conservatoire*
Eastside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6| *Client/Architects:* BCU / Fielden Clegg

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711191&page=12 



The £46 million project, the UK's first new conservatoire in a generation, will open for teaching and performances in September 2017. Designed by Feilden Clegg Bradley studios, it will house a 400-seat auditorium, two additional performance spaces and a range of teaching facilities.

Located on Birmingham City University's fast developing city centre campus, Conservatoire students will have ready access to media and production facilities, including one of the largest green screen studios in the UK.

Globally renowned musician Julian Lloyd Webber is the newly appointed Principal of the Birmingham Conservatoire.




*Current status:* Under Construction












Construction now underway at The Conservatoire:-



The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr



_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

16TH NOV 2015

*
BIRMINGHAM ‘IN LINE FOR ASTON MARTIN FACILITY*

*Links:* http://www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/birmingham-in-line-for-aston-martin-facility? 


Birmingham has reportedly topped a list of potential sites for a new Aston Martin facility.

According to The Sunday Times, the car maker is considering a plot in Minworth, Sutton Coldfield, to build its new 4x4 model, which was unveiled earlier this year.

It is shortlisted alongside sites in Coventry, South Wales and Alabama in the US.

A decision could be made by the end of the year and a facility in the Midlands is expected to be the most likely choice.

The news comes a month after Aston Martin, which is headquartered in Gaydon, announced it could potentially cut hundreds of jobs from its 2,100-strong global workforce as part of a "rebalancing" process.

Insider reported that workers' union Unite, which said 314 roles were at risk, was in talks with the manufacturer over the jobs threat.










_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

Edit ...


----------



## Birmingham

*The Lighthouse*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 7 || *Developer:* Nikal

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793595 | 



12 Units spread over 7 floors. 

Phase 3 of 1,500 unit residential scheme. 



*Current status:* Approved / On Hold





















_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## JamieUK

Birmingham City Region sign a Historic Devolution Deal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBYv4yVnlHo


----------



## CityHub

*Birmingham is the second popular destination in UK*

We all know Birmingham is the Second City in UK, but should not only be the Second City, it should be the Second Capital.


Birmingham has been voted and ranked as the second best city in the UK as millions visit the Second City, overtaking Manchester

Sorry Manchester, Birmingham has taken your place

Birmingham came second as the second best and most visited city in UK outside London











Birmingham as an Iconic Modern new Station called New Street, one of the popular railway hubs and terminus outside London, with lots of trains running from the Capital to the Second City.

http://www.expressandstar.com/news/...st-destination-as-37-2m-flock-to-second-city/


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*No 1 Eastside Locks*
Eastside

*Height:* 60m | *Floors:* 6-17 | *Client/Architects:* Alumno Developments / Glenn Howells

*Links:* Official Website 


Contributing to the growing academic centre of Birmingham, No 1 Eastside Locks is a modern, high quality student accommodation scheme, sensitively designed to complement and enhance the Digbeth Branch Canal. The new development will provide an ‘on campus’ offer of student accommodation in close proximity to BCU’s new City Centre Campus project.

*An ‘on campus’ student accommodation offer, 5 mins away from the emerging BCU City Centre Campus project

*High quality student accommodation of approx. 730 beds

*Rooms arranged in a mix of clusters (ranging from 4-7 en suite rooms) arranged to provide long distance views to the City Park and city centre skyline

*External raised courtyard space overlooking the canal towpath, accessible to students only and linked to the internal communal space



*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos:-


No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

12:53, 18 NOV 2015
BY GRAEME BROWN

*
£750m boost for Greater Birmingham with enterprise zone expanded*

*Links:* http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/bus...boost-greater-birmingham-enterprise-10462360r 


The regeneration of Birmingham city centre is set for a £750 million-plus boost after the Government rubber stamped the expansion of the enterprise zone .

The devolution deal signed yesterday commits to funding the Curzon Street enterprise zone extension, which represents a huge step forward for developing the HS2 station and the wider regeneration area .

The Post understands that agreement, secured after tough negotiations with Government, will be worth between £750 million and £1 billion worth of borrowing against future business rates.










_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Plot F, Arena Central*
City Center

*Height:* 61m | *Floors:* 18 | *Client/Architects:* ACD / Holiday Express

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494504&page=55 



The 210 Bedroom Holiday Inn Express and Leisure Club in Birmingham City Centre occupies a highly prominent, and technically challenging, site on the southern boundary of Arena Central.

The form of the hotel is driven by a myriad of site constraints not least of which the complex sub-structure existing New Street Railway Tunnel, which passes under its south east corner, and the challenging sequence of surrounding site levels and access points.

The visual appearance of the development is composed of elements derived from local and distant contextual features whilst at the same time hinting at the Site’s historic connection with the famous ATV studios and television presentation through the application of a light weight ‘pixelated’ façade.





*Current status:* Under Construction













A couple of recent photos:-


Plot F Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

Plot F Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr




_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham University Sports Centre*
Edgbaston

*Height:* 18.5m | *Floors:* n/a | *Client/Architects:* Birmingham University / Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

*Links:*http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/sports-centre/index.aspx


 The £55m sports centre will include a 50m swimming pool, a large multi-sport hall, a range of fitness and activity studios, a gym, six glass-backed squash courts and various other facilities.

It will be home to the university's sports clubs and the university's Hi-Performance Centre.

The sports centre will cater for around 3,000 community and alumni members, as well as more casual pay as you go users, community clubs and groups.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos:-

Bham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr




_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Eastside Locks Masterplan*
Eastside

*Height:* Various | *Floors:* Various | *Client/Architects:* Goodman

*Links:* Official Website 


 Eastside Locks. Outline planning consent has been approved to create 650,000 sq ft of prime, Grade A office space in a thriving, mixed-use development unlike any other in the city. Eventually rising to 800,000 sq ft, the meticulously-considered masterplan will see the delivery of an urban development that's truly distinct from other higher density schemes in every conceivable way. Benefiting from being both water side and park side (and with a strong emphasis on vibrant public spaces) Eastside Locks will offer a cost-effective alternative to Birmingham's traditional central business district 



*Current status:* Under Construction
















































Some recent photos of the 45,000 sq. ft. Eastside Locks office development at 6 Cardigan St, Eastside:-


Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr





_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham University Library*
Edgbaston

*Height:* 32m | *Floors:* Six | *Client/Architects:* Birmingham University/Associated Architects.

*Links:* http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/library/index.aspx


 The £42m library will provide 13,000 sqm of floor space over six levels including 12km of open access shelving.

The library will include a research annexe with 50km of shelving housing the university's heritage print collection.

The library has been designed to be technology rich across all of it's learning, studying and training facilities. 



*Current status:* Under Construction












Some recent photos of the new library:- 

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr




_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*The Vale*
Edgbaston

*Height:* 72m | *Floors:* 21 | *Client/Architects:* Birmingham University/Glancy Nicholls

*Links:* http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/residences.aspx




A 725-bed student accommodation scheme including a 21 storey tower and three low rise blocks.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Finishing touches now being applied:-

The Vale, Bham Uni by Ade, on Flickr

The Vale, Bham Uni by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*1 Chamberlain Square*
City Centre

*Height:* 38m | *Floors:* 7 | *Client/Architects:* Argent / Eric Parry Architects

*Links:*http://www.paradisebirmingham.co.uk/one-chamberlain-square/


 Designed by Eric Parry Architects, One Chamberlain Square responds to its historical and cultural setting and offers 172,000 sq ft over seven storeys.



*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway











Photo of the on-going demolition:-


Paradise Circus by Ade, on Flickr



_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Grand Hotel*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 7| *Client/Architects:* Hortons / BGS Architects

*Links:* Official Website 


 The Grand is one of Birmingham’s most iconic buildings occupying a prominent and imposing position on Colmore Row with views over St Philip’s Cathedral.

Colmore Row is traditionally the city’s most prestigious address running from Victoria Square to Snow Hill station, within the Colmore Business District. In addition to the numerous high profile professional service office occupiers in the area, there is an abundance of quality retailers such as; Louis Vuitton, Jaegar, Clements and Church, Pret a Manger and Whitewall Galleries, as well as a variety of exceptional bars and restaurants.

The Grade II* listed property was originally built by Issac Horton and is still owned by the Horton family today




*Current status:* Under Construction










Funding boost for the Grand Hotel:-



> £6million boost for The Grand Hotel
> 
> The Greater Birmingham and Solihull Local Enterprise Partnership and Birmingham City Council have agreed to provide £6million of grant support towards the cost of interior works at The Grand Hotel, 1 Church Street, Birmingham.
> 
> The work to the hotel will complete the restoration of the Grade II* Grand block, following on from £14million of works undertaken by its owner, Hortons’ Estate Limited to date. This includes the restoration of the facades, installation of a new roof and remodeling of the Colmore Row shops and offices.
> 
> The first phase of the internal works will commence immediately, creating nine of the 170 new bedrooms, lift shafts and plant rooms and adding a new external terrace and kitchen block. The project will take a year to complete.
> 
> This will be followed by the fit-out of the hotel, including the restoration of the ornate Grosvenor Room and the grand staircase.
> 
> Hortons’ estimates the works will cost in excess of £25million and anticipates they will be completed in time for the hotel to open in 2018.
> 
> Tony Green, chief executive of Hortons’ Estate, said: “The works that we have undertaken to date have proved complex and expensive and have taken longer than we hoped to complete. However, we are delighted with the results and the public reaction to them.
> 
> “We have always been committed to bringing the whole building back into use, rather than simply restoring its fabric, but the hotel element has never been financially viable. The grant has enabled us to move forward and we are very grateful to both the LEP and Birmingham City Council for their support.”


http://centreofenterprise.com/2015/11/26/6million-boost-for-the-grand-hotel/

The Grand Hotel by Ade, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*55 Colmore Row*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* IM Properties

*Links:* http://55colmorerow.co.uk/the-address/



Work on the £30 million renovation of 55 Colmore Row is now underway.

160,000 sq ft of grade A office space will be available for fit out from 2016. 

With two new levels added to the roof this will be a six storey building.


*Current status:* Under Construction




















55 Colmore Row's building wrap is currently the largest in the UK.

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr


Photo of the crane at 55 Colmore Row that recently went up:

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Unicity XXV*
Gun Quarter

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10| *Client/Architects:* Threesixty Developments

*Links:* http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/11/10/pochins-wins-24m-birmingham-student-halls/?


 Student accommodation consisting of 534 bedrooms in shared flats in a building of between four and ten storeys, including a 3,510 sq. ft. convenience store and fitness suite.


*Current status:* Site clearance underway












Piling rig now on site:-

Unicity XXV, Legge St by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

30TH NOV 2015

*
Birmingham voted favourite UK regional city for business tourism events *

*Links:* http://businessbirmingham.com/media...s/?utm_medium=SocialSignIn&utm_source=Twitter 


Birmingham is the UK’s most popular destination outside London for corporate conferences and events, according to the seventh annual British Meetings & Events Industry Survey (BMEIS).

The business tourism survey, based on the buying tendencies of nearly 500 British event organisers from the corporate and not-for-profit sectors, revealed that Birmingham was the preferred choice outside the capital for the seventh consecutive year.

Birmingham remains ahead of city rivals Manchester, Edinburgh and Glasgow as the most used regional destination for events. The 2015/16 survey also highlighted that access, location and value for money were the most important factors for industry professionals when choosing a location.

In 2015, Meet Birmingham – the city’s official business tourism programme – attracted and supported more than 20 events from the region’s best performing business sectors, resulting in a £36 million economic boost. These included Automotive News Europe (9-10 June, Hilton Metropole) and the IBMS Biomedical Science Congress (28-30 September, International Convention Centre (ICC) Birmingham).











_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

November 27, 2015

* THE ROUNDHOUSE
Back from the brink: Bringing new life to the UK’s industrial heritage *

*Links:* http://dcmsblog.uk/2015/11/back-from-the-brink-bringing-new-life-to-the-uks-industrial-heritage/ 


This week, the Heritage Lottery Fund announced a £2.5million investment in Birmingham’s iconic-but-underused Roundhouse, a major industrial building at the heart of the city’s canal network. Built in the 1870s, the horseshoe-shaped Roundhouse was integral to industries which dominated the city for decades. Yet as Birmingham’s traditional industries declined, so did the Roundhouse. For the last decade the majority of the building has been vacant and unused.

But now, thanks to HLF investment and an innovative project led by the Canal & River Trust and the National Trust, the building is set for a new lease of life that will revive the site and bring a much-needed economic boost to Birmingham. The renovated building will be home to a range of businesses which will create up to 20 new jobs, enabling more than 50,000 people to access the revitalised Roundhouse




















_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

November 20, 2015

* BOOMING BRUM
Nine reasons investors are selecting booming Birmingham *

*Links:* http://www.ereproperty.com/nine-reasons-investors-are-selecting-booming-birmingham 


* Living in the highest consistently ranking English regional city according to the Mercer Quality of Life Index 2014 and being in or on the doorstop of “one of the most exciting destinations for 2015” are just a couple of the reasons which combine to make setting up home in the region a fantastic idea.

* Phase 1 of the planned High Speed 2 (HS2) project, which aims to improve connections between London and the West Midlands could help attract 750,000 extra passengers to Birmingham Airport, delivering £52 million a year and 1300 jobs for the UK economy. A package of improvements to major routes costing £1.8 million are planned from 2015 by Highways England over the next five years. HS2 will facilitate easy access for new passengers, unlocking £34m of local revenue and 950 jobs. 

* Birmingham is a leading European business destination at the centre of a £90bn regional economy. The city has access to a working population of 4.3 million people, provides a wealth of opportunities for companies looking to expand or invest.

* Birmingham is a cosmopolitan, vibrant and modern city with a cost of living 60% lower than London and a diverse housing offer to suit all tastes and budgets. The city is one of Britain’s greenest with more than one fifth of its area consisting of parks, nature reserves, allotments, golf courses and playing fields - many of these are linked by rivers, watercourses and canals.












_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Park Regis*
Five Ways

*Height:* 65m | *Floors:* 16| *Client/Architects:* Park Regis/Seven Capital

*Links:*http://www.staywellgroup.com/hotels/europe/united-kingdom/birmingham/park-regis-birmingham/


 A 253 bedroom 4-star Park Regis hotel located in the Five Ways area near the city centre.



*Current status:* Under Construction

Some recent photos:-

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr

Auchinleck House by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

*Paradise Circus/Chamberlain Square*
City Centre

*Links:* http://www.paradisebirmingham.co.uk/phase-one/ 


One Chamberlain Square - 172,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Eric Parry Architects.

Two Chamberlain Square - 182,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Glenn Howells Architects.

Enhanced public space at Chamberlain Square.

Improved road and pedestrian routes.


*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway






































Demolition of the old Central Library at Paradise Circus










_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Mr Cladding

Birmingham said:


> I find that utterly ridiculous. Who in their right mind would see that as logical? hno:


It was done in order to reduce costs , they've also decided to cut link between HS2 and 1. 

So in effect you would need to alight at Euston walk along the polluted Euston Road or Somers Town and then through the hassle at St Pancras for international trains to the continent. Another opportunity to reduce the need for domestic and european flights , utterly wasted. hno::nuts::lol:


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ I'd like to see eventually an extra High Speed link branching of from HS2 North of London and going via Heathrow, then Gatwick, then meeting up with HS1 at Ashford International so that people can travel on to the continent while bypassing London and also improving connectivity to the London airports.

Might be waiting a while for that though, I'll check back on progress in 2080.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Jonesy55 said:


> ^^ I'd like to see eventually an extra High Speed link branching of from HS2 North of London and going via Heathrow, then Gatwick, then meeting up with HS1 at Ashford International so that people can travel on to the continent while bypassing London and also improving connectivity to the London airports.
> 
> Might be waiting a while for that though, I'll check back on progress in 2080.


The Thames hub proposal , did include an orbital freight and passenger network from HS2 clockwise to the airport in the isle of grain. But that proposal was put on the backburner.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Fabrick Square*
Digbeth

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 5 | *Client/Architects:* Seven Capital

*Links:*http://www.sevencapitalinvest.com/developments/fabrick-square/



300 homes around a new square near Birmingham city centre.

The £30 million transformation of the old Harrison Drape building, in Bradford Street, Digbeth, will be called Fabrick Square.

Drawing on the building's history as a former curtain rail factory, the development will comprise four individual buildings: The Cotton Lofts, Cotton House, The Drapery and Drapery House.

Plans for the two-acre development, by city firm Seven Capital, include 73 studios, 152 one-bedroom and 88 two-bedroom flats as well as a 2,420 sq ft retail unit, parking and landscaping.





*Current status:* Under Construction










Some recent photos of the site:-

Ex-Harrison Drape, Digbeth by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Harrison Drape, Digbeth by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Harrison Drape, Digbeth by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## desertpunk

So much great stuff happening in Birmingham!


----------



## Jonesy55

Personally I don't think they should have knocked down the old Central Library but spruced it up and found another use for it. Along with Boston City Hall it was probably the greatest modernist concrete inverted ziggurat in the world!


----------



## desertpunk

Jonesy55 said:


> Personally I don't think they should have knocked down the old Central Library but spruced it up and found another use for it. Along with Boston City Hall it was probably the greatest modernist concrete inverted ziggurat in the world!


Yep, but Boston Mayor Marty Walsh wants to knock the City Hall down too! :no:

No love for Brutalist monumentality anywhere...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Man, the library 

They should have at least incorporated part of it in the new building.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*The Franklin - Former Cadbury HQ*
Bournville

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* Court Collaboration & Headland Developments/ K4 Architects

*Links:*http://www.thefranklinbournville.com/


 Franklin House in Bournville - reputedly where the Curly Wurly chocolate bar was invented - will be transformed into an apartment block with 79 boutique apartments.

It becomes the second scheme funded solely by Chinese cash and will be delivered through a joint venture between city developer Court Collaboration and Hong Kong-based Headland Developments.




*Current status:* Under Construction










Some recent photos:-

The Franklin by Ade, on Flickr

The Franklin by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*2 Cornwall Street*
City Centre - Central Business District

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 9 | *Client/Architects:* Burntwood / Glenn Howells

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482781&page=10 


 Above the reception there are nine floors of office space with floorplates designed to offer maximum flexibility to customers enabling them to make the most efficient use of space possible. All office spaces benefit from full height glazing and a 2.6m floor to ceiling height giving an airy and light feel to the space. 

The award-winning Glenn Howells Architects has designed a building with the customer at the fore, paying particular attention to how the building is used away from the main office space. To the ground floor there is a facility for cyclists including secure parking, drying room and showers; the top floor of the building is home to Birmingham's largest private roof terrace giving views across the city centre and beyond. 

When complete in Autumn 2016, Two Cornwall Street will bring 110,000 sq ft of much needed Grade A workspace to Birmingham. 




*Current status:* Under Construction




























Some recent photos:-

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## KeepRightOn

Birmingham is looking good. Proud of the new Grand Central Station. A truly fantastic place.


----------



## Birmingham

January 04, 2016

* CHANGAN COMMINTS
Big inward investment win for Solihull as Chinese car maker Changan commits to 80,000 sq ft *

*Links:* http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/west...ail&utm_campaign=_4th_Jan_2016_-_Daily_E-mail 


THE Chinese car manufacturer Changan has bought 80,000 sq ft of offices at Birmingham Business Park in Solihull.

While it has been known since September that Birmingham Business Park was to be the destination of Changan’s West Midlands operation, following a long search, it was thought at that stage that it would only take 24,000 sq ft of space.

But now it has completed the acquisition, for an undisclosed sum, of a 80,000 sq ft phase of Parkside offices at the business park.

The car manufacturer, whose notable joint ventures include ChanganFord and ChanganSuzuki, has big plans for the UK market.

Dr Xiaoyu Zhang, general manager of Changan UK, said: "We are committed to turning Changan into the world's leading automotive company and establishing advanced technology R&D facilities across the globe is fundamental to our plans for growth.

“Our new site at Birmingham Business Park in the UK will become a world-class powertrain research centre.











_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

ThatOneGuy said:


> Man, the library
> 
> They should have at least incorporated part of it in the new building.


Unfortunately it was clumsily placed. 

It actually split the city in two. It had to go. Hopefully the new scheme will link the whole city through to Colmore all up together. 

As you can see from this picture it blocks of the Westside with the best streets in the town.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*103 Colmore Row*
City Centre

*Height:* 106m | *Floors:* 26 | *Architect:* Hamiltons Architects | *Developer:* Sterling / Rockspring

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | 



Tallest Office in Birmingham



*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway


























_____________________________________________________________________________



A couple of recent photos of the demolition underway at 103 Colmore Row:-

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Conservatoire*
Eastside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6| *Client/Architects:* BCU / Fielden Clegg

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711191&page=12 



The £46 million project, the UK's first new conservatoire in a generation, will open for teaching and performances in September 2017. Designed by Feilden Clegg Bradley studios, it will house a 400-seat auditorium, two additional performance spaces and a range of teaching facilities.

Located on Birmingham City University's fast developing city centre campus, Conservatoire students will have ready access to media and production facilities, including one of the largest green screen studios in the UK.

Globally renowned musician Julian Lloyd Webber is the newly appointed Principal of the Birmingham Conservatoire.




*Current status:* Under Construction












Two recent photos of The Conservatoire:-

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr



_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

January 07, 2015

* LOUISA RYLAND HOUSE
New lease of life for historic Birmingham building *

*Links:* http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/bus...y/new-lease-life-historic-birmingham-10696066 


One of the most historic buildings in Birmingham's civic and business quarter is set for a fresh lease of life under new plans.

Louisa Ryland House, named after a major benefactor to Birmingham in the 1800s, will be redeveloped into offices, shops and a new bar or restaurant.

The Newhall Street building, which sits behind a Grade II listed façade, was bought by Graftongate, supported by Euro Packaging Investments, in late 2014 for around £7 million.

New images, drawn up by architecture practice Broadway Malyan, show the exterior of the building will be cleaned up with a major change inside.

It was originally three separate buildings - the Medical Institute, the Board School Offices and the Parish Offices building - but underwent redevelopment work during the 1980s, carried out by Birmingham City Council.































_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## JamieUK

*Not my video

The Midlands Engine is roaring loud & clear as Cranes dominate Birmingham skyline


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Eastside Locks Masterplan*
Eastside

*Height:* Various | *Floors:* Various | *Client/Architects:* Goodman

*Links:* Official Website 


 Eastside Locks. Outline planning consent has been approved to create 650,000 sq ft of prime, Grade A office space in a thriving, mixed-use development unlike any other in the city. Eventually rising to 800,000 sq ft, the meticulously-considered masterplan will see the delivery of an urban development that's truly distinct from other higher density schemes in every conceivable way. Benefiting from being both water side and park side (and with a strong emphasis on vibrant public spaces) Eastside Locks will offer a cost-effective alternative to Birmingham's traditional central business district 



*Current status:* Under Construction
















































Recent photos of the Eastside Locks office development:-

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BlackCountryAl

The current tower is 80 metres, the new one is 105.5 metres.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*2 Cornwall Street*
City Centre - Central Business District

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 9 | *Client/Architects:* Burntwood / Glenn Howells

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482781&page=10 


 Above the reception there are nine floors of office space with floorplates designed to offer maximum flexibility to customers enabling them to make the most efficient use of space possible. All office spaces benefit from full height glazing and a 2.6m floor to ceiling height giving an airy and light feel to the space. 

The award-winning Glenn Howells Architects has designed a building with the customer at the fore, paying particular attention to how the building is used away from the main office space. To the ground floor there is a facility for cyclists including secure parking, drying room and showers; the top floor of the building is home to Birmingham's largest private roof terrace giving views across the city centre and beyond. 

When complete in Autumn 2016, Two Cornwall Street will bring 110,000 sq ft of much needed Grade A workspace to Birmingham. 




*Current status:* Under Construction




























Some recent photos:-

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Grand Hotel*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 7| *Client/Architects:* Hortons / BGS Architects

*Links:* Official Website 


 The Grand is one of Birmingham’s most iconic buildings occupying a prominent and imposing position on Colmore Row with views over St Philip’s Cathedral.

Colmore Row is traditionally the city’s most prestigious address running from Victoria Square to Snow Hill station, within the Colmore Business District. In addition to the numerous high profile professional service office occupiers in the area, there is an abundance of quality retailers such as; Louis Vuitton, Jaegar, Clements and Church, Pret a Manger and Whitewall Galleries, as well as a variety of exceptional bars and restaurants.

The Grade II* listed property was originally built by Issac Horton and is still owned by the Horton family today




*Current status:* Under Construction










Photo update of The Grand Hotel:-

The Grand Hotel by Ade, on Flickr


The Grand Hotel by Ade, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## JamieUK

Lovely building, looks as good as new.


----------



## Birmingham

The bottom is horrendous. Poor design. Everything else quality. So disappointing.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*No 1 Eastside Locks*
Eastside

*Height:* 60m | *Floors:* 6-17 | *Client/Architects:* Alumno Developments / Glenn Howells

*Links:* Official Website 


Contributing to the growing academic centre of Birmingham, No 1 Eastside Locks is a modern, high quality student accommodation scheme, sensitively designed to complement and enhance the Digbeth Branch Canal. The new development will provide an ‘on campus’ offer of student accommodation in close proximity to BCU’s new City Centre Campus project.

*An ‘on campus’ student accommodation offer, 5 mins away from the emerging BCU City Centre Campus project

*High quality student accommodation of approx. 730 beds

*Rooms arranged in a mix of clusters (ranging from 4-7 en suite rooms) arranged to provide long distance views to the City Park and city centre skyline

*External raised courtyard space overlooking the canal towpath, accessible to students only and linked to the internal communal space



*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos:-

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Sandblast

towerpower123 said:


> Is that a recladding or a ground-up new construction? The original building was halfway decent. The new one will be far better.


The old building, only completed in the early 1970's, wasn't that good. Badly designed inside and not up to modern office requirements. Consequently, the building has been empty for 10 years.

The new building will also be partially open to the general public with a restaurant at the top of the building giving views across Birmingham and beyond.


----------



## Sandblast

*What the view will look like from new Colmore Row office tower in Central Birmingham
*










.... this is the view from the crane currently demolishing the old building.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham University Library*
Edgbaston

*Height:* 32m | *Floors:* Six | *Client/Architects:* Birmingham University/Associated Architects.

*Links:* http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/library/index.aspx


 The £42m library will provide 13,000 sqm of floor space over six levels including 12km of open access shelving.

The library will include a research annexe with 50km of shelving housing the university's heritage print collection.

The library has been designed to be technology rich across all of it's learning, studying and training facilities. 



*Current status:* Under Construction












Some recent photos of the new library:- 

B'ham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Sandblast

Not seen this in the flesh yet, and along with the new Olympic Swimming Pool under construction, all great additions to the University of Birmingham campus, one of the World's most respected institutions. (below)


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Paradise Circus/Chamberlain Square*
City Centre

*Links:* http://www.paradisebirmingham.co.uk/phase-one/ 


One Chamberlain Square - 172,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Eric Parry Architects.

Two Chamberlain Square - 182,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Glenn Howells Architects.

Enhanced public space at Chamberlain Square.

Improved road and pedestrian routes.


*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway






































Some recent photos of the on-going demolition:-

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr


Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

A brilliant development .... will be the making of Birmingham, along with the new developments close by - including Arena Central and the new headquarter building for HSBC.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Plot F, Arena Central*
City Centre

*Height:* 61m | *Floors:* 18 | *Client/Architects:* ACD / Holiday Express

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494504&page=55 



The 210 Bedroom Holiday Inn Express and Leisure Club in Birmingham city centre occupies a highly prominent, and technically challenging, site on the southern boundary of Arena Central.

The form of the hotel is driven by a myriad of site constraints including the complex sub-structure of the existing New Street Railway Tunnel, which passes under its south east corner, and the challenging sequence of surrounding site levels and access points.

The visual appearance of the development is composed of elements derived from local and distant contextual features whilst at the same time hinting at the site’s historic connection with the famous ATV studios and television presentation through the application of a light weight ‘pixelated’ façade.





*Current status:* Under Construction












Some recent photos:-

Plot F, Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

Plot F, Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

Plot F Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

Plot F Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

WOW!!! There is huge change taking place in Birmingham at the moment. thank you BB for your updates!!!


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

Sandblast said:


> WOW!!! There is huge change taking place in Birmingham at the moment. thank you BB for your updates!!!


My pleasure, Sandblast


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Eastside Locks Masterplan*
Eastside

*Height:* Various | *Floors:* Various | *Client/Architects:* Goodman

*Links:* Official Website 


 Eastside Locks. Outline planning consent has been approved to create 650,000 sq ft of prime, Grade A office space in a thriving, mixed-use development unlike any other in the city. Eventually rising to 800,000 sq ft, the meticulously-considered masterplan will see the delivery of an urban development that's truly distinct from other higher density schemes in every conceivable way. Benefiting from being both water side and park side (and with a strong emphasis on vibrant public spaces) Eastside Locks will offer a cost-effective alternative to Birmingham's traditional central business district 



*Current status:* Under Construction
















































Recent photos of the Eastside Locks office development:-

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Sandblast

A vibrant new district being created right in the heart of Birmingham, alongside the city's brand new high speed railway station (Curzon Street Station) .... whisking people to and from London at 250mph (402kph) ... in just 40 minutes!!!


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Unicity XXV*
Gun Quarter

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10| *Client/Architects:* Threesixty Developments

*Links:* http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/11/10/pochins-wins-24m-birmingham-student-halls/?


 Student accommodation consisting of 534 bedrooms in shared flats in a building of between four and ten storeys, including a 3,510 sq. ft. convenience store and fitness suite.


*Current status:* Site cleared












Construction about to start:-

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

Is this part of Aston University in Birmingham?


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

Sandblast said:


> Is this part of Aston University in Birmingham?


I don't think it's part of Aston Uni but it is literally the other side of Corporation St by the main Aston Uni campus. You can see parts of the campus on the photos I posted above.


----------



## Sandblast

behind Millennium Point?


----------



## Conurbation 2

I can't spot it on Sandblast's picture above.


----------



## Sandblast

I think it's behind Millennium Point.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

It's actually on the other side of the Aston Uni campus, past Lancaster Circus and the old Central Fire Station and heading up towards the Aston Expressway.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Touchbase Birmingham*
Selly Oak

*Floors:* 3 *Client/Architects:* Sense/Glenn Howells Architects

*Links:* https://www.sense.org.uk/content/construction-starts-major-new-centre-disabled-people-west-midlands


The national deafblind charity Sense is developing a community facility for deafblind people based in Selly Oak.

There will be a sensory garden and training and personal development zones for the users of the centre.

The centre will also have a cafe, performance space and an arts programme for the local community.

The facilities will be arranged around a central hub connected to the garden with offices on the upper floor.


*Current status:* Site cleared












Construction about to start:-

Sense Touchbase, Selly Oak by Ade, on Flickr

Sense Touchbase, Selly Oak by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Fabrick Square*
Digbeth

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 5 | *Client/Architects:* Seven Capital

*Links:*http://www.sevencapitalinvest.com/developments/fabrick-square/



300 homes around a new square near Birmingham city centre.

The £30 million transformation of the old Harrison Drape building, in Bradford Street, Digbeth, will be called Fabrick Square.

Drawing on the building's history as a former curtain rail factory, the development will comprise four individual buildings: The Cotton Lofts, Cotton House, The Drapery and Drapery House.

Plans for the two-acre development, by city firm Seven Capital, include 73 studios, 152 one-bedroom and 88 two-bedroom flats as well as a 2,420 sq ft retail unit, parking and landscaping.





*Current status:* Under Construction










Progress at Fabrick Square:-

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*2 Arena Central*
City Centre

*Height:* 62m | *Floors:* 12 | *Client/Architects:* HSBC / Make Architects

*Links:* http://arena-central.com/ 


 In 2015, global bank HSBC announced that it would forward-purchase the full building as the head office of its UK ring-fenced bank serving personal and business customers.

Occupying a prominent position overlooking Broad Street and Centenary Square and the new Arena Central public realm, the target BREEAM Excellent and LEED Gold office space will offer efficient floorplates of up to 21,903 sq ft over ground and ten upper floors.

2 Arena Central has been designed as three interlocking ‘blocks’ and features two offset balconies, providing outstanding views across the site’s new public realm and extensive landscaping, and also Centenary Square.

The building’s distinctive woven cladding pattern creates a distinctive façade with the overlapping masonry ‘ribbons’ colour-matched to the Portland Stone of the adjacent buildings.

With planning consent in place, the building is due for completion in 2017, with HSBC to take occupancy in 2018.




*Current status:* Approved / Under Construction



















Some recent photos:-

Two Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

Two Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

Two Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Conservatoire*
Eastside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6| *Client/Architects:* BCU / Fielden Clegg

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711191&page=12 



The £46 million project, the UK's first new conservatoire in a generation, will open for teaching and performances in September 2017. Designed by Feilden Clegg Bradley studios, it will house a 400-seat auditorium, two additional performance spaces and a range of teaching facilities.

Located on Birmingham City University's fast developing city centre campus, Conservatoire students will have ready access to media and production facilities, including one of the largest green screen studios in the UK.

Globally renowned musician Julian Lloyd Webber is the newly appointed Principal of the Birmingham Conservatoire.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Progress at The Conservatoire:-

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Birmingham

3 Arena
Arena Central

*Height:* TBC | *Floors:* 10 (+3 Basement Levels) | *Developer:* Miller Developments and Pro Vinci Asset Management.

*Links:* News Article 


Plans for the third commercial building at Birmingham’s Arena Central development have been unveiled at the MIPIM international property event in Cannes.

Designed by renowned practice Make Architects, 3 Arena Central will offer 182,181 sq ft of high quality space over ground and nine upper floors, including 165,174 sq ft of Grade A offices on efficient floorplates of up to 18,299 sq ft, set around an offset core.

Opening directly onto Bank Court, the centrepiece of the development’s brand new landscaped public realm, 3 Arena Central’s ground floor will feature a fully fitted reception and circa 7,500 sq ft of retail or restaurant amenity.

The building’s three basement levels will also provide capacity for 66 car parking spaces, over 40 secure cycle spaces and associated locker and shower facilities.



*Current status:* Proposed - Full Planning 2016











_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

*Updates*

Smithfield Masterplan
Digbeth

*Height:* upto 150m | *Floors:* 30+ | *Client/Architect:* Birmingham City Council / Gensler

*Links:* News Article 


The ten year plan will see the redevelopment of 14 hectares of prime city centre land The site will deliver over 300,000 sq. metres of floorspace, 2,000 new homes and 3,000 new jobs, adding £470 million GVA to the local economy and attracting millions more visitors to the region The plan will see the creation of a sustainable and inclusive place that includes new cultural and leisure attractions, vibrant retail markets and a new residential offer. 

The launch of the plan marks the start of extensive public consultation as the city seeks to deliver a legacy development.

Festival Square will become a major new public space for the city and a focal point for the site. As a meeting place and exciting hub for festivals and cultural events it will bring the area to life with new cultural buildings, the home of the markets and hotels and commercial space all focused upon it.

A new modern residential neighbourhood will be created with a mixture of 2, 3 and 4 bed apartments. At the heart of the new community will be a major park adding to the city’s expanding network of green spaces to create what will be one of the most desirable places to live in the city centre.




*Current status:* Proposed / Public Consultation




















_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

3 Snow Hill
Snow Hill District

*Height:* 85m | *Floors:* 16 | *Developer:* Ballymore

*Links:* News Article 


Developer Ballymore has secured funding for its £200m Three Snowhill project from property investors M&G Real Estate.

BAM Construction, which was enlisted as contractor for the development in June 2015, are now able to start work, with its £90m contract estimated to be completed by the end of 2018.

The 420,000 sq ft office project will create around 450 construction jobs, as well as support the treasury’s vision for making the Midlands a powerhouse for growth.

It will be the largest speculative office building ever built outside London. 




*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

Smallbrook Queensway
Holloway Head

*Height:* 70m | *Floors:* 22 | *Developer:* CEG

*Links:* News Article 


Almost 300 apartments and new offices could be developed in a major regeneration of one of Birmingham's best known city centre buildings.

Commercial Estates Group (CEG) is behind the plans to create new city apartments and modern offices in the curved complex which stretches the length of Smallbrook Queensway up to Bullring, known collectively as the 'SBQ' buildings.

The group wants to demolish the section running from Holloway Circus island to Hurst Street, including the bridge, and replace it with a tower of approximately 22 storeys containing around 280 flats.

The part from Hurst Street to near Debenhams would be stripped back and converted into around 161,500 sq ft of office accommodation, including an additional two floors and retail and leisure uses.

London-based CEG has just held a public consultation on the proposals, designed by Norr Architects, and is due to lodge its plans with Birmingham city council next month.



*Current status:* Public Consultation












_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

Exchange Square
Eastside

*Height:* 100m & 78m | *Floors:* 32, 26, 15, 8 storeys | *Developer:* Nikal

*Links:* News Article 


Manchester-based property company Nikal has secured funding for its major residential scheme Exchange Square, in Birmingham’s city centre.

The developer announced the £100m funding deal at MIPIM for the proposed development which is aimed at the private rented sector (PRS).

The deal follows on from Nikal submitting a reserved matters planning application for the scheme last month. Subject to consent, work is set to start on site this summer to build 603 new city centre flats in a trio of buildings, eight, 15 and 26 storeys high.

Alongside the flats, the application also makes provision for 187 car parking spaces and 27,500 sq ft of ground-floor shops, a 5,850 sq ft members’ club-style hub that will contain services for residents, including a concierge and access to a private lounge that will open onto a landscaped rooftop garden covering more than 20,000 sq ft.

Completion of the final block will be before the end of 2019. An application for a second phase of development, including an additional building – likely to be a 32-storey tower designed by Ian Simpson Architects – and a new public square, will follow shortly.




*Current status:* Proposed - Phase Pre Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Birmingham

_____________________________________________________________________________
March 2016

* BAGOT STREET
Arlington Invest in Bagot Street Residences 1 & 2 *

*Links:* http://www.24dash.com/news/housing/...etes-sale-of-Birmingham-student-accommodation 


Sanctuary Students has completed the sale of its Bagot Street accommodation in Birmingham to Arlington Investors.

Arlington has acquired the site from the leading student housing provider, part of Sanctuary Group, which is located adjacent to the Aston University Campus. Sanctuary will continue to operate the site until 30 June before transferring to Arlington.

The site provides accommodation for up to 656 students and, as part of the transaction, Arlington has also acquired a parcel of land opposite the property which has planning permission for a further student development.

Sean McKeown, who joined Arlington Advisors from Campus Living Villages late last year as its Managing Director, added: “We are very pleased to have completed Arlington’s third listed bond issue secured against an outstanding portfolio opportunity, a substantial proportion of which is directly-let and includes a development of a state-of-the-art 16 story tower in Birmingham, which will further enhance our offering in the city.”












_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

So many developments happening in Birmingham .... I can't keep up! Particularly liking the prospect of a Simpson tower at Exchange Square.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY POSTGRADUATE TEACHING CENTRE
BIRMINGHAM UNIVERSITY EDGBASTON CAMPUS

*Floors:* 3 | *Architects:* Bermanguedesstretton

*Links:* http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/pgt-centre.aspx


The £10m centre will teach postgraduate courses, including MBA's, in the university's Business School.

There will be a 200-seat raked lecture theatre, a 100-seat Harvard style lecture theatre and a mock trading room.

A central social space will run through the heart of the building, with all of the functional spaces opening into and being visible from the central space.


*Current status:* Nearing completion


Some recent photos:-

Postgraduate Teaching Centre, Bham Uni by Ade, on Flickr

Postgraduate Teaching Centre, Bham Uni by Ade, on Flickr

Postgraduate Teaching Centre, Bham Uni by Ade, on Flickr

Postgraduate Teaching Centre, Bham Uni by Ade, on Flickr



_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*55 Colmore Row*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* IM Properties

*Links:* http://55colmorerow.co.uk/the-address/



Work on the £30 million renovation of 55 Colmore Row is now underway.

160,000 sq ft of grade A office space will be available for fit out from 2016. 

With two new levels added to the roof this will be a six storey building.


*Current status:* Under Construction




















Progress at 55 Colmore Row:-

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Jonesy55

Should look good after renovation. :yes:


----------



## Sandblast

Jonesy55 said:


> Should look good after renovation. :yes:


It's a lovely old building, which will look better later this year. Plus the brutalist NatWest Tower to the left is being demolished at the moment, making way for an office tower fit for the 21st century.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*The Franklin - Former Cadbury HQ*
Bournville

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* Court Collaboration & Headland Developments/ K4 Architects

*Links:*http://www.thefranklinbournville.com/


 Franklin House in Bournville - reputedly where the Curly Wurly chocolate bar was invented - will be transformed into an apartment block with 79 boutique apartments.

It becomes the second scheme funded solely by Chinese cash and will be delivered through a joint venture between city developer Court Collaboration and Hong Kong-based Headland Developments.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Progress at The Franklin:-

The Franklin by Ade, on Flickr

The Franklin by Ade, on Flickr

The Franklin by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

St. George's Urban Village
Jewellery Quarter

*Links:* http://www.sevencapitalinvest.com/developments/sguv-kettleworks/?gclid=CLOekKuAp8wCFdIV0wodVtEMbQ



St. George's Urban Village is a residential development bringing over 600 homes to the Jewellery Quarter.

The first part of the development is The Kettleworks which will consist of 291 apartments.


*Current status:* Demolition underway


Some recent photos:-

Kettleworks, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

Kettleworks, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

Kettleworks, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

Kettleworks, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*No 1 Eastside Locks*
Eastside

*Height:* 60m | *Floors:* 6-17 | *Client/Architects:* Alumno Developments / Glenn Howells

*Links:* Official Website 


Contributing to the growing academic centre of Birmingham, No 1 Eastside Locks is a modern, high quality student accommodation scheme, sensitively designed to complement and enhance the Digbeth Branch Canal. The new development will provide an ‘on campus’ offer of student accommodation in close proximity to BCU’s new City Centre Campus project.

*An ‘on campus’ student accommodation offer, 5 mins away from the emerging BCU City Centre Campus project

*High quality student accommodation of approx. 730 beds

*Rooms arranged in a mix of clusters (ranging from 4-7 en suite rooms) arranged to provide long distance views to the City Park and city centre skyline

*External raised courtyard space overlooking the canal towpath, accessible to students only and linked to the internal communal space



*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos:-

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr



_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Eastside Locks Masterplan*
Eastside

*Height:* Various | *Floors:* Various | *Client/Architects:* Goodman

*Links:* Official Website 


 Eastside Locks. Outline planning consent has been approved to create 650,000 sq ft of prime, Grade A office space in a thriving, mixed-use development unlike any other in the city. Eventually rising to 800,000 sq ft, the meticulously-considered masterplan will see the delivery of an urban development that's truly distinct from other higher density schemes in every conceivable way. Benefiting from being both water side and park side (and with a strong emphasis on vibrant public spaces) Eastside Locks will offer a cost-effective alternative to Birmingham's traditional central business district 



*Current status:* Under Construction
















































Recent photos of the Eastside Locks office development:-

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*The Franklin - Former Cadbury HQ*
Bournville

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* Court Collaboration & Headland Developments/ K4 Architects

*Links:*http://www.thefranklinbournville.com/


 Franklin House in Bournville - reputedly where the Curly Wurly chocolate bar was invented - will be transformed into an apartment block with 79 boutique apartments.

It becomes the second scheme funded solely by Chinese cash and will be delivered through a joint venture between city developer Court Collaboration and Hong Kong-based Headland Developments.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Nearing completion at The Franklin:-

The Franklin by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Unicity XXV*
Gun Quarter

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10| *Client/Architects:* Threesixty Developments

*Links:* http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/11/10/pochins-wins-24m-birmingham-student-halls/?


 Student accommodation consisting of 534 bedrooms in shared flats in a building of between four and ten storeys, including a 3,510 sq. ft. convenience store and fitness suite.


*Current status:* Construction underway












Photo update:-

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*103 Colmore Row*
City Centre

*Height:* 106m | *Floors:* 26 | *Architect:* Hamiltons Architects | *Developer:* Sterling / Rockspring

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | 



Tallest Office in Birmingham



*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway


























_____________________________________________________________________________



Some recent photos of the demolition of 103 Colmore Row:-

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

​


----------



## Sandblast

Great update BB. The complete demolition of this building is now only weeks away. Hopefully a start on the tallest office tower to be constructed outside of London so far this Century will start later in the year.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Touchbase Birmingham*
Selly Oak

*Floors:* 3 *Client/Architects:* Sense/Glenn Howells Architects

*Links:* https://www.sense.org.uk/content/construction-starts-major-new-centre-disabled-people-west-midlands


The national deafblind charity Sense is developing a community facility for deafblind people based in Selly Oak.

There will be a sensory garden and training and personal development zones for the users of the centre.

The centre will also have a cafe, performance space and an arts programme for the local community.

The facilities will be arranged around a central hub connected to the garden with offices on the upper floor.


*Current status:* Under construction












Construction underway:-

Touchbase, Selly Oak by Ade, on Flickr

Touchbase, Selly Oak by Ade, on Flickr



_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*55 Colmore Row*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* IM Properties

*Links:* http://55colmorerow.co.uk/the-address/



Work on the £30 million renovation of 55 Colmore Row is now underway.

160,000 sq ft of grade A office space will be available for fit out from 2016. 

With two new levels added to the roof this will be a six storey building.


*Current status:* Under Construction




















Progress at 55 Colmore Row:-

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

55 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham University Library*
Edgbaston

*Height:* 32m | *Floors:* Six | *Client/Architects:* Birmingham University/Associated Architects.

*Links:* http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/library/index.aspx


 The £42m library will provide 13,000 sqm of floor space over six levels including 12km of open access shelving.

The library will include a research annexe with 50km of shelving housing the university's heritage print collection.

The library has been designed to be technology rich across all of it's learning, studying and training facilities. 



*Current status:* Under Construction












Some recent photos of the new library:- 

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

Bham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Plot F, Arena Central*
City Centre

*Height:* 61m | *Floors:* 18 | *Client/Architects:* ACD / Holiday Express

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494504&page=55 



The 210 Bedroom Holiday Inn Express and Leisure Club in Birmingham city centre occupies a highly prominent, and technically challenging, site on the southern boundary of Arena Central.

The form of the hotel is driven by a myriad of site constraints including the complex sub-structure of the existing New Street Railway Tunnel, which passes under its south east corner, and the challenging sequence of surrounding site levels and access points.

The visual appearance of the development is composed of elements derived from local and distant contextual features whilst at the same time hinting at the site’s historic connection with the famous ATV studios and television presentation through the application of a light weight ‘pixelated’ façade.





*Current status:* Under Construction












Some recent photos:-

Plot F Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

Plot F Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

3 Snow Hill
Snow Hill District

*Height:* 85m | *Floors:* 16 | *Developer:* Ballymore

*Links:* News Article 


Developer Ballymore has secured funding for its £200m Three Snowhill project from property investors M&G Real Estate.

BAM Construction, which was enlisted as contractor for the development in June 2015, are now able to start work, with its £90m contract estimated to be completed by the end of 2018.

The 420,000 sq ft office project will create around 450 construction jobs, as well as support the treasury’s vision for making the Midlands a powerhouse for growth.

It will be the largest speculative office building ever built outside London. 




*Current status:* Site clearance underway












Site clearance now underway:-

Snowhill 3 by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## CityHub

Birmingham is the second popular destination in UK

UK's second city Birmingham is the most visited city outside the capital London with 3,600,000 visiting the second city. Birmingham has the most popular tourist attraction outside London. Birmingham has a busiest railway station outside London, Birmingham New Street Station.

Birmingham is recognised as "Boomingham"

Birmingham attracts more flights from China than Manchester, so Manchester has lost out to Birmingham on China flights. Birmingham has two routes to China on Hainan Airlines, Beijing Capital and Shanghai/Hangzhou









Birmingham New Street is a major destination for Virgin Trains from London, Edinburgh and Glasgow

Birmingham has more constructions in the city than Manchester

In 2014, Birmingham topped as the world's best city

Birmingham has UK's most Iconic and Modern Architecture and it is a bustling Modern and Iconic city. Birmingham has more landmarks and Modern and Iconic Architecture than Manchester


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*The Foundry*
Jewellery Quarter

*Floors:* 4 || *Developer:* Delph Property Group

*Links:*http://thefoundrybirmingham.co.uk/gallery.php


61 one, two and three bedroom apartments in the Jewellery Quarter.


*Current status:* Under construction










Some recent photos of The Foundry construction site:-

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## Bligh

CityHub said:


> In 2014, Birmingham topped as the world's best city
> 
> *Birmingham has UK's most Iconic and Modern Architecture* and it is a bustling Modern and Iconic city. Birmingham has more landmarks and Modern and Iconic Architecture than Manchester


Hang on... Birmingham was the best City in the World in 2014? Is that even a thing? How could you measure that?

And since when does Birmingham have the most iconic Modern Architecture? You're telling me that Brum has more iconic architecture than say The Gherkin in London (a globally recognizable landmark that tourists flock to so that they can take a selfie with it in the background and is featured in 100's of films and TV Shows)?


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Bligh said:


> Hang on... Birmingham was the best City in the World in 2014? Is that even a thing? How could you measure that?
> 
> And since when does Birmingham have the most iconic Modern Architecture? You're telling me that Brum has more iconic architecture than say The Gherkin in London (a globally recognizable landmark that tourists flock to so that they can take a selfie with it in the background and is featured in 100's of films and TV Shows)?


He's a Manc, ignore him.


----------



## Brummyboy92

Ye he does this every so often, pops up, makes bold ridiculous claims, then disappears.


----------



## Bligh

Brummyboy92 said:


> Ye he does this every so often, pops up, makes bold ridiculous claims, then disappears.


hahaha gotcha, thanks mate. :cheers:


----------



## CityHub

What does that even mean


----------



## CityHub

BlackCountryAl said:


> He's a Manc, ignore him.


What does that even mean


----------



## CityHub

All I'm saying is that Birmingham is the best city OK?


----------



## Birmingham

Please lets not spoil the thread all :cheers:


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Fabrick Square*
Digbeth

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 5 | *Client/Architects:* Seven Capital

*Links:*http://www.sevencapitalinvest.com/developments/fabrick-square/



300 homes around a new square near Birmingham city centre.

The £30 million transformation of the old Harrison Drape building, in Bradford Street, Digbeth, will be called Fabrick Square.

Drawing on the building's history as a former curtain rail factory, the development will comprise four individual buildings: The Cotton Lofts, Cotton House, The Drapery and Drapery House.

Plans for the two-acre development, by city firm Seven Capital, include 73 studios, 152 one-bedroom and 88 two-bedroom flats as well as a 2,420 sq ft retail unit, parking and landscaping.





*Current status:* Under Construction










Some recent photos of Fabrick Square:-

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*2 Arena Central*
City Centre

*Height:* 62m | *Floors:* 12 | *Client/Architects:* HSBC / Make Architects

*Links:* http://arena-central.com/ 


 In 2015, global bank HSBC announced that it would forward-purchase the full building as the head office of its UK ring-fenced bank serving personal and business customers.

Occupying a prominent position overlooking Broad Street and Centenary Square and the new Arena Central public realm, the target BREEAM Excellent and LEED Gold office space will offer efficient floorplates of up to 21,903 sq ft over ground and ten upper floors.

2 Arena Central has been designed as three interlocking ‘blocks’ and features two offset balconies, providing outstanding views across the site’s new public realm and extensive landscaping, and also Centenary Square.

The building’s distinctive woven cladding pattern creates a distinctive façade with the overlapping masonry ‘ribbons’ colour-matched to the Portland Stone of the adjacent buildings.

With planning consent in place, the building is due for completion in 2017, with HSBC to take occupancy in 2018.




*Current status:* Approved / Under Construction



















Some recent photos:-

2 Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

2 Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

2 Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr



_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

HONDURAS WHARF
SUMMER LANE, GUN QUARTER

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 7 | *Developer:* Elevate Property Group

*Links:* News Article


The firm behind Birmingham’s most expensive apartment has revealed it is working on three new blocks around the city centre.

Elevate Property Group, which created a £1.8 million apartment in Concord House, in Holloway Head, has started work on its next project – with two more close behind.

Honduras Wharf will see 99 new apartments created in Summer Lane in the Gun Quarter.


*Current status:* Under construction































Some recent photos:-

Honduras Wharf by Ade, on Flickr

Honduras Wharf by Ade, on Flickr

Honduras Wharf by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Conservatoire*
Eastside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6| *Client/Architects:* BCU / Fielden Clegg

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711191&page=12 



The £46 million project, the UK's first new conservatoire in a generation, will open for teaching and performances in September 2017. Designed by Feilden Clegg Bradley studios, it will house a 400-seat auditorium, two additional performance spaces and a range of teaching facilities.

Located on Birmingham City University's fast developing city centre campus, Conservatoire students will have ready access to media and production facilities, including one of the largest green screen studios in the UK.

Globally renowned musician Julian Lloyd Webber is the newly appointed Principal of the Birmingham Conservatoire.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Progress at The Conservatoire:-

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

The Conservatoire is going to be a fantastic facility.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*National College for High Speed Rail*
Aston

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 3| *Client/Architects:* Birmingham City Council/Bond Bryan

*Links:*http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/pictures-new-images-national-college-10531723


A specialist vocational training college for engineers.

61,350 sq. ft. complex will include workshops, classrooms, a cafe and office space along with a car park and external teaching area containing railway tracks, masts and a social space next to a canal.


*Current status:* Construction about to start



Site ready for construction to begin:-

HS2 College by Ade, on Flickr

HS2 College by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*2 Cornwall Street*
City Centre - Central Business District

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 9 | *Client/Architects:* Burntwood / Glenn Howells

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482781&page=10 


 Above the reception there are nine floors of office space with floorplates designed to offer maximum flexibility to customers enabling them to make the most efficient use of space possible. All office spaces benefit from full height glazing and a 2.6m floor to ceiling height giving an airy and light feel to the space. 

The award-winning Glenn Howells Architects has designed a building with the customer at the fore, paying particular attention to how the building is used away from the main office space. To the ground floor there is a facility for cyclists including secure parking, drying room and showers; the top floor of the building is home to Birmingham's largest private roof terrace giving views across the city centre and beyond. 

When complete in Autumn 2016, Two Cornwall Street will bring 110,000 sq ft of much needed Grade A workspace to Birmingham. 




*Current status:* Under Construction





























Some recent photos:-

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Paradise Circus/Chamberlain Square*
City Centre

*Links:* http://www.paradisebirmingham.co.uk/phase-one/ 


One Chamberlain Square - 172,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Eric Parry Architects.

Two Chamberlain Square - 182,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Glenn Howells Architects.

Enhanced public space at Chamberlain Square.

Improved road and pedestrian routes.


*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway







































Progress on the demolition at Paradise Circus:-

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr

Paradise Circus by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Grimbarian

Really like the look of the cladding on One Chamberlain


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

St. George's Urban Village
Jewellery Quarter

*Links:* http://www.sevencapitalinvest.com/developments/sguv-kettleworks/?gclid=CLOekKuAp8wCFdIV0wodVtEMbQ



St. George's Urban Village is a residential development bringing over 600 homes to the Jewellery Quarter.

The first part of the development is The Kettleworks which will consist of 291 apartments.


*Current status:* Demolition underway


Some recent photos:-

Kettleworks, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

Kettleworks, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

Kettleworks, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

Kettleworks, JQ by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*No 1 Eastside Locks*
Eastside

*Height:* 60m | *Floors:* 6-17 | *Client/Architects:* Alumno Developments / Glenn Howells

*Links:* Official Website 


Contributing to the growing academic centre of Birmingham, No 1 Eastside Locks is a modern, high quality student accommodation scheme, sensitively designed to complement and enhance the Digbeth Branch Canal. The new development will provide an ‘on campus’ offer of student accommodation in close proximity to BCU’s new City Centre Campus project.

*An ‘on campus’ student accommodation offer, 5 mins away from the emerging BCU City Centre Campus project

*High quality student accommodation of approx. 730 beds

*Rooms arranged in a mix of clusters (ranging from 4-7 en suite rooms) arranged to provide long distance views to the City Park and city centre skyline

*External raised courtyard space overlooking the canal towpath, accessible to students only and linked to the internal communal space



*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos:-

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Eastside Locks Masterplan*
Eastside

*Height:* Various | *Floors:* Various | *Client/Architects:* Goodman

*Links:* Official Website 


 Eastside Locks. Outline planning consent has been approved to create 650,000 sq ft of prime, Grade A office space in a thriving, mixed-use development unlike any other in the city. Eventually rising to 800,000 sq ft, the meticulously-considered masterplan will see the delivery of an urban development that's truly distinct from other higher density schemes in every conceivable way. Benefiting from being both water side and park side (and with a strong emphasis on vibrant public spaces) Eastside Locks will offer a cost-effective alternative to Birmingham's traditional central business district 



*Current status:* Under Construction
















































Recent photos of the Eastside Locks office development:-

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*The Franklin - Former Cadbury HQ*
Bournville

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* Court Collaboration & Headland Developments/ K4 Architects

*Links:*http://www.thefranklinbournville.com/


 Franklin House in Bournville - reputedly where the Curly Wurly chocolate bar was invented - will be transformed into an apartment block with 79 boutique apartments.

It becomes the second scheme funded solely by Chinese cash and will be delivered through a joint venture between city developer Court Collaboration and Hong Kong-based Headland Developments.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Nearing completion at The Franklin:-

The Franklin by Ade, on Flickr

The Franklin by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Unicity XXV*
Gun Quarter

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10| *Client/Architects:* Threesixty Developments

*Links:* http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/11/10/pochins-wins-24m-birmingham-student-halls/?


 Student accommodation consisting of 534 bedrooms in shared flats in a building of between four and ten storeys, including a 3,510 sq. ft. convenience store and fitness suite.


*Current status:* Construction underway












Photo update:-

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham University Sports Centre*
Edgbaston

*Height:* 18.5m | *Floors:* n/a | *Client/Architects:* Birmingham University / Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

*Links:*http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/sports-centre/index.aspx


 The £55m sports centre will include a 50m swimming pool, a large multi-sport hall, a range of fitness and activity studios, a gym, six glass-backed squash courts and various other facilities.

It will be home to the university's sports clubs and the university's Hi-Performance Centre.

The sports centre will cater for around 3,000 community and alumni members, as well as more casual pay as you go users, community clubs and groups.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos:-

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## CityHub

Does anyone know when the construction of Beorma Quarter 2 is going to start?


----------



## Sandblast

CityHub said:


> Does anyone know when the construction of Beorma Quarter 2 is going to start?


I'm not even sure whether the final design for the tower has been confirmed .... which I think it hasn't. Strange project this .... Kuwaiti money, but there seems to be delay after delay.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Midland Metro Extension*

*Links:*http://www.centro.org.uk/about-us/news/2015/trams-return-to-birmingham-city-centre/


Trams have returned to the streets of Birmingham for the first time in more than 60 years as part of the multi-million city centre line extension.

The £128m tram extension, which includes a £40m fleet of new trams, is expected to create more than 1,300 sustainable new jobs and boost the regional economy by more than £50m a year.

Work has already begun on the next part of the extension from New Street Station to Centenary Square with services expected to start running in 2019.

Outline funding approval is also earmarked to extend the route still further along Broad Street, past Five Ways and on to Edgbaston by 2021.

Trams now running to New St station:-

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by Ade, on Flickr

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by Ade, on Flickr

Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Touchbase Birmingham*
Selly Oak

*Floors:* 3 *Client/Architects:* Sense/Glenn Howells Architects

*Links:* https://www.sense.org.uk/content/construction-starts-major-new-centre-disabled-people-west-midlands


The national deafblind charity Sense is developing a community facility for deafblind people based in Selly Oak.

There will be a sensory garden and training and personal development zones for the users of the centre.

The centre will also have a cafe, performance space and an arts programme for the local community.

The facilities will be arranged around a central hub connected to the garden with offices on the upper floor.


*Current status:* Under construction












Construction underway:-

Touchbase, Selly Oak by Ade, on Flickr

Touchbase, Selly Oak by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Paradise Circus/Chamberlain Square*
City Centre

*Links:* http://www.paradisebirmingham.co.uk/phase-one/ 


One Chamberlain Square - 172,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Eric Parry Architects.

Two Chamberlain Square - 182,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Glenn Howells Architects.

Enhanced public space at Chamberlain Square.

Improved road and pedestrian routes.


*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway







































Some recent photos of the demolition:-

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## ILTarantino

This (ugly) city is getting better and better every day.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Plot F, Arena Central*
City Centre

*Height:* 61m | *Floors:* 18 | *Client/Architects:* ACD / Holiday Express

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494504&page=55 



The 210 bedroom Holiday Inn Express and Leisure Club in Birmingham city centre occupies a highly prominent, and technically challenging, site on the southern boundary of Arena Central.

The form of the hotel is driven by a myriad of site constraints including the complex sub-structure of the existing New Street Railway Tunnel, which passes under its south east corner, and the challenging sequence of surrounding site levels and access points.

The visual appearance of the development is composed of elements derived from local and distant contextual features whilst at the same time hinting at the site’s historic connection with the famous ATV studios and television presentation through the application of a light weight ‘pixelated’ façade.





*Current status:* Under Construction












Some recent photos:-

Arena Central Plot F by Ade, on Flickr

Arena Central Plot F by Ade, on Flickr

Arena Central Plot F by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## 916646

More * No.1 Eastside Locks* pics from yesterday:




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133186892&postcount=638


----------



## 916646

*FABRICK SQUARE*


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133185226&postcount=156


----------



## 916646

Arena Central F - Holiday Inn 

Streetscape


Holiday Inn Express


----------



## Sandblast

ILTarantino said:


> This (ugly) city is getting better and better every day.


Lets get this straight. Birmingham was a major industrial city, one of the most important in the World in the 19th & 20th Centuries, it developed very rapidly and, as you would imagine, it's industrial areas were not that pretty.

But the perception that all of Birmingham is "ugly" is simply not true. It has some very pleasant areas to the south of the city centre. Birmingham has one of the largest Parks Departments in Europe, and a little known fact outside of the city is that Birmingham has more trees than Paris! Some sad person must have actually counted them all!!


*Birmingham, England.*

























































*Milan, Italy.
*









The above image, however, is not my perception of Milan.


----------



## JamieUK

Brum is nice in places for sure. I think it has some gorgeous buildings with ugly buildings near that ruins them a bit and the area north there are some nice lower buildings with the odd empty gap which brings down the area alot.
I think as ugly buildings are replaced and gaps are filled people will better see the good side of Brum that was always there. I think this is the case for many UK cities but a bit more so with Brum.


----------



## 916646

Have you been to Birmingham Jamie?


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*2 Arena Central*
City Centre

*Height:* 62m | *Floors:* 12 | *Client/Architects:* HSBC / Make Architects

*Links:* http://arena-central.com/ 


 In 2015, global bank HSBC announced that it would forward-purchase the full building as the head office of its UK ring-fenced bank serving personal and business customers.

Occupying a prominent position overlooking Broad Street and Centenary Square and the new Arena Central public realm, the target BREEAM Excellent and LEED Gold office space will offer efficient floorplates of up to 21,903 sq ft over ground and ten upper floors.

2 Arena Central has been designed as three interlocking ‘blocks’ and features two offset balconies, providing outstanding views across the site’s new public realm and extensive landscaping, and also Centenary Square.

The building’s distinctive woven cladding pattern creates a distinctive façade with the overlapping masonry ‘ribbons’ colour-matched to the Portland Stone of the adjacent buildings.

With planning consent in place, the building is due for completion in 2017, with HSBC to take occupancy in 2018.




*Current status:* Approved / Under Construction




















A recent photo:-


Two Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

A new hotel tower proposed for Birmingham today, *bloc* ...... I'm sure someone will post some renders soon.


----------



## robhood

*
Bloc Hotel | Hill Street | 25 floors | 82.5m*


woodhousen said:


> And here, as promised, is the application I was hinting about last week....
> 
> *Application Number:* 2016/04685/PA
> 
> *Application Type:* Full Planning
> 
> *Site Address:* Gallan House 32-34 Hill Street City Centre Birmingham B5 4AN
> 
> *Proposal:* Demolition of existing building and erection of a ground plus 25 storey hotel building (Use Class C1), with reception space to incorporate a cafe / restaurant (Use Class A3) at ground floor level, servicing arrangements and associated works at 32-34 Hill Street, Birmingham.
> 
> https://eplanning.birmingham.gov.uk/Northgate/PlanningExplorer/Generic/StdDetails.aspx?PT=Planning Applications On-Line&TYPE=PL/PlanningPK.xml&PARAM0=810758&XSLT=/Northgate/PlanningExplorer/SiteFiles/Skins/Birmingham/xslt/PL/PLDetails.xslt&FT=Planning Application Details&PUBLIC=Y&XMLSIDE=/Northgate/PlanningExplorer/SiteFiles/Skins/Birmingham/Menus/PL.xml&DAURI=PLANNING
> 
> Enjoy.... :banana:





smysticed said:


>





Birmingham said:


>


----------



## Conurbation 2

A small footprint but looks good and appropriate. What is there at the moment please? (I can't picture it)


----------



## alanavfc

Looks cool, wish it was a tad taller ie around the 100m height but still it is somthing to look forward to considering the amount of cancelations


----------



## Birmingham

Amount of cancellations? :dunno:

We've already got the tallest office tower outside London U/C, the largest office tower outside London U/C and i think the tallest Hotel tower outside London U/C. All we're lacking in is residential towers but not lacking in numbers. This is mainly due to the number of office to residential refurbs undertaken in Birmingham compared to other regional cities. (Birmingham had a huge number of redundant office towers from the 1960's/70's which were being unused). 

-

I like the Bloc hotel. Part of a cluster forming. 

News in the DAS also said consultations have taken place in relation to a 45+ storey tower in the same area.


----------



## brumborn

In Robhood's last post there is an extra tower in between the Radisson and the Clydesdale Tower? Have I missed something?


----------



## alanavfc

That tower is just a mock up from the council, there are no plans for a tower there at all sadly its just to give an indication of what the council would like there as it is a prime location for a tower of that height. Sorry to burst your bubble mate but that is a made up tower.


----------



## alanavfc

Oh and there are NO plans for a 45+ story tower


----------



## alanavfc

Yes cancelations.
Regal tower
V tower
Vtp 200
Snowhill tower
Broad street tower
Cancelations or the recession killed them off they are not being buit


----------



## alanavfc

Seriously a 45 story tower in the pipeline but no proof


----------



## Sandblast

alanavfc ....

Birmingham has had no more or no less ... (Manchester & Leeds in the UK have had their share of false starts too!) 'cancellations' than any other city in the World since the start of the recession 8 years ago.

In fact, there is 60 storey skyscraper in Las Vegas almost complete, resplendent in it's shiny blue mirrored cladding, taller than anything in the UK outside of London, which could be demolished because of bankruptcy. Now, that really would be regrettable if it were in a UK city!

Chill out man, the City of Birmingham is doing fine.


----------



## Sandblast

Alan ... by the way a "story" is something else altogether. The word you are searching for is *"storey"!*


----------



## Sandblast

I think this will be a great addition to central Birmingham's skyline.


----------



## Birmingham

Alan - stop spoiling our threads. You don't know ANYTHING.


----------



## alanavfc

Do you? Im going by what im being told and what im told is 99%always true again i hope your right but from what i have been told there are no such plans ive even been emailed from someome on here saying its true but the link they give me contains nothing tho


----------



## JamieUK

I love how it's tall and looks in the render to be coloured black and it says BBC on the top.


----------



## Birmingham

Yes Alan. 

I know an awful lot.


----------



## alanavfc

I cannot stand arrogance!!! You are full of it mr know it all !!


----------



## Sandblast

As 'Birmingham' said, alanavfc .... please don't spoil this thread, it is to showcase our city, it wasn't created to start 'knocking' particular aspects of what you find unpleasant or disagreeable. 

Birmingham is a great poster, and he really does know more than you or me with what is being planned for the City of Birmingham.


----------



## alanavfc

Sandblast, just because mr birmingham has been on here for god knows how long dont mean he can be cocky/arrogant and put me down cuz he doesnt agree with what i know and put down, prob because he has pos made somthink up esp now that ive had over a day to find out if this supposidly 45 story tower is true and guess what there is no word no rumours no nothink about it ive had my mate at the councill look into it and again nothink ive had an email from someone on here saying its true but when you click on what is suppose to be a link to this phantom tower nothink comes up, so he cannot back up what he says and because someone has questioned him and not rolled over and believed him like most prob do on here he has spat his dummy out, i have tried to sit on the fence with him and told him i hope he is right ect but i get arrogance from him! So sod him and his made up stories and im not here to start crap with people but am not having that moron think he is some gid gift! Rant over lol


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*The Foundry*
Jewellery Quarter

*Floors:* 4 || *Developer:* Delph Property Group

*Links:*http://thefoundrybirmingham.co.uk/gallery.php


61 one, two and three bedroom apartments in the Jewellery Quarter.


*Current status:* Under construction












Some recent photos of The Foundry:-

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## stop that

alanavfc said:


> Sandblast, just because mr birmingham has been on here for god knows how long dont mean he can be cocky/arrogant and put me down cuz he doesnt agree with what i know and put down, prob because he has pos made somthink up esp now that ive had over a day to find out if this supposidly 45 story tower is true and guess what there is no word no rumours no nothink about it ive had my mate at the councill look into it and again nothink ive had an email from someone on here saying its true but when you click on what is suppose to be a link to this phantom tower nothink comes up, so he cannot back up what he says and because someone has questioned him and not rolled over and believed him like most prob do on here he has spat his dummy out, i have tried to sit on the fence with him and told him i hope he is right ect but i get arrogance from him! So sod him and his made up stories and im not here to start crap with people but am not having that moron think he is some gid gift! Rant over lol


Trying to ruin a thread made to showcase your city is pretty low, are you that self absorbed that you thought a pm not sufficient for whatever your problem is that you rather ruin the Birmingham international section threadhno:


----------



## alanavfc

Go check the posts that made me rant before you see one side of the story


----------



## Sandblast

alanavfc said:


> Sandblast, just because mr birmingham has been on here for god knows how long dont mean he can be cocky/arrogant and put me down cuz he doesnt agree with what i know and put down, prob because he has pos made somthink up esp now that ive had over a day to find out if this supposidly 45 story tower is true and guess what there is no word no rumours no nothink about it ive had my mate at the councill look into it and again nothink ive had an email from someone on here saying its true but when you click on what is suppose to be a link to this phantom tower nothink comes up, so he cannot back up what he says and because someone has questioned him and not rolled over and believed him like most prob do on here he has spat his dummy out, i have tried to sit on the fence with him and told him i hope he is right ect but i get arrogance from him! So sod him and his made up stories and im not here to start crap with people but am not having that moron think he is some gid gift! Rant over lol



Drop it, and go back to school and learn how to spell. Your written English is appalling. Your grammar, punctuation, spelling ... in fact _everythink_ you write is wrong in every way.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham University Library*
Edgbaston

*Height:* 32m | *Floors:* Six | *Client/Architects:* Birmingham University/Associated Architects.

*Links:* http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/library/index.aspx


 The £42m library will provide 13,000 sqm of floor space over six levels including 12km of open access shelving.

The library will include a research annexe with 50km of shelving housing the university's heritage print collection.

The library has been designed to be technology rich across all of it's learning, studying and training facilities. 



*Current status:* Under Construction












Some recent photos of the new library:- 

B'ham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni library by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

HONDURAS WHARF
SUMMER LANE, GUN QUARTER

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 7 | *Developer:* Elevate Property Group

*Links:* http://www.elevatepropertygroup.co.uk/honduras-wharf/


Honduras Wharf is located in Summer Lane in the Gun Quarter.

The development will consist of 99 one, two and three bedroom apartments including five penthouses.


*Current status:* Under construction































Some recent photos:-

Honduras Wharf by Ade, on Flickr

Honduras Wharf by Ade, on Flickr

Honduras Wharf by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Conservatoire*
Eastside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6| *Client/Architects:* BCU / Fielden Clegg

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711191&page=12 



The £46 million project, the UK's first new conservatoire in a generation, will open for teaching and performances in September 2017. Designed by Feilden Clegg Bradley studios, it will house a 400-seat auditorium, two additional performance spaces and a range of teaching facilities.

Located on Birmingham City University's fast developing city centre campus, Conservatoire students will have ready access to media and production facilities, including one of the largest green screen studios in the UK.

Globally renowned musician Julian Lloyd Webber is the newly appointed Principal of the Birmingham Conservatoire.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Progress at The Conservatoire:-

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*83-92 Bromsgrove Street*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 8 | *Client/Architects:* Southside Central Ltd / Glenn Howells

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825106 



 The development proposes a new commercial unit at ground level on
Bromsgrove Street with seven levels of residential accommodation above,
providing 133 one bedroom studios and 7 one bedroom apartments.


*Current status:* Under Construction




















Piling rig now on site:-

83-92 Bromsgrove St by Ade, on Flickr

83-92 Bromsgrove St by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*2 Cornwall Street*
City Centre - Central Business District

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 9 | *Client/Architects:* Burntwood / Glenn Howells

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482781&page=10 


 Above the reception there are nine floors of office space with floorplates designed to offer maximum flexibility to customers enabling them to make the most efficient use of space possible. All office spaces benefit from full height glazing and a 2.6m floor to ceiling height giving an airy and light feel to the space. 

The award-winning Glenn Howells Architects has designed a building with the customer at the fore, paying particular attention to how the building is used away from the main office space. To the ground floor there is a facility for cyclists including secure parking, drying room and showers; the top floor of the building is home to Birmingham's largest private roof terrace giving views across the city centre and beyond. 

When complete in Autumn 2016, Two Cornwall Street will bring 110,000 sq ft of much needed Grade A workspace to Birmingham. 




*Current status:* Under Construction





























Some recent photos:-

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

2 Cornwall St by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

* BAGOT STREET*
Aston

*Links:* http://www.24dash.com/news/housing/...etes-sale-of-Birmingham-student-accommodation 


Sanctuary Students has completed the sale of its Bagot Street accommodation in Birmingham to Arlington Investors.

Arlington has acquired the site from the leading student housing provider, part of Sanctuary Group, which is located adjacent to the Aston University Campus. Sanctuary will continue to operate the site until 30 June before transferring to Arlington.

The site provides accommodation for up to 656 students and, as part of the transaction, Arlington has also acquired a parcel of land opposite the property which has planning permission for a further student development.

Sean McKeown, who joined Arlington Advisors from Campus Living Villages late last year as its Managing Director, added: “We are very pleased to have completed Arlington’s third listed bond issue secured against an outstanding portfolio opportunity, a substantial proportion of which is directly-let and includes a development of a state-of-the-art 16 story tower in Birmingham, which will further enhance our offering in the city.”












Piling rig now on site at the Bagot St 2 development:-


Bagot St 2 by Ade, on Flickr

Bagot St 2 by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

73-75 PERSHORE ST
City Centre

*Floors:* 11 | *Client/Architects:* Bouygues/Corstorphine & Wright

*Links:* http://www.corstorphine-wright.com/projects/pershore-street/


£50m residential development of a former ice-rink site.

There will be 334 apartments, consisting of 5 studios, 67 two-bed and 262 one-bed apartments.


*Current status:* Under construction




















Some recent photos:-

Ex-Planet Ice by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Planet Ice by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Unicity XXV*
Gun Quarter

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10| *Client/Architects:* Threesixty Developments

*Links:* http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/11/10/pochins-wins-24m-birmingham-student-halls/?


 Student accommodation consisting of 534 bedrooms in shared flats in a building of between four and ten storeys, including a 3,510 sq. ft. convenience store and fitness suite.


*Current status:* Construction underway












Photo update:-

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

Unicity XXV by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*103 Colmore Row*
City Centre

*Height:* 106m | *Floors:* 26 | *Architect:* Hamiltons Architects | *Developer:* Sterling / Rockspring

*Links:* Birmingham forum thread | 



Tallest Office in Birmingham



*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway


























_____________________________________________________________________________



Some recent photos of the demolition of 103 Colmore Row:-

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by Ade, on Flickr
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*No 1 Eastside Locks*
Eastside

*Height:* 60m | *Floors:* 6-17 | *Client/Architects:* Alumno Developments / Glenn Howells

*Links:* Official Website 


Contributing to the growing academic centre of Birmingham, No 1 Eastside Locks is a modern, high quality student accommodation scheme, sensitively designed to complement and enhance the Digbeth Branch Canal. The new development will provide an ‘on campus’ offer of student accommodation in close proximity to BCU’s new City Centre Campus project.

*An ‘on campus’ student accommodation offer, 5 mins away from the emerging BCU City Centre Campus project

*High quality student accommodation of approx. 730 beds

*Rooms arranged in a mix of clusters (ranging from 4-7 en suite rooms) arranged to provide long distance views to the City Park and city centre skyline

*External raised courtyard space overlooking the canal towpath, accessible to students only and linked to the internal communal space



*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos:-

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr

No. 1 Eastside Locks by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham University Sports Centre*
Edgbaston

*Height:* 18.5m | *Floors:* n/a | *Client/Architects:* Birmingham University / Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

*Links:*http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/university/building/sports-centre/index.aspx


 The £55m sports centre will include a 50m swimming pool, a large multi-sport hall, a range of fitness and activity studios, a gym, six glass-backed squash courts and various other facilities.

It will be home to the university's sports clubs and the university's Hi-Performance Centre.

The sports centre will cater for around 3,000 community and alumni members, as well as more casual pay as you go users, community clubs and groups.




*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos:-

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

B'ham Uni Sports Centre by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Paradise Circus/Chamberlain Square*
City Centre

*Links:* http://www.paradisebirmingham.co.uk/phase-one/ 


One Chamberlain Square - 172,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Eric Parry Architects.

Two Chamberlain Square - 182,000 sq. ft. of Grade A office space designed by Glenn Howells Architects.

Enhanced public space at Chamberlain Square.

Improved road and pedestrian routes.


*Current status:* Approved / Demolition Underway







































Some recent photos of the demolition:-

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr

Ex-Central Library by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

So much redevelopment going on in this part of Central Birmingham .....

.... loving Birmingham's new libraries!

*University of Birmingham Library*























*Library of Birmingham*


----------



## Justme

all I can say is Wow.

As soon as it stops raining in this part of the world, I'm getting on a train down to Birmingham.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Touchbase Birmingham*
Selly Oak

*Floors:* 3 *Client/Architects:* Sense/Glenn Howells Architects

*Links:* https://www.sense.org.uk/content/construction-starts-major-new-centre-disabled-people-west-midlands


The national deafblind charity Sense is developing a community facility for deafblind people based in Selly Oak.

There will be a sensory garden and training and personal development zones for the users of the centre.

The centre will also have a cafe, performance space and an arts programme for the local community.

The facilities will be arranged around a central hub connected to the garden with offices on the upper floor.


*Current status:* Under construction












Construction underway:-

Touchbase, Selly Oak by Ade, on Flickr

Touchbase, Selly Oak by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Paddington

A lot of nice projects. Thanks.


----------



## Sandblast

Justme said:


> all I can say is Wow.
> 
> As soon as it stops raining in this part of the world, I'm getting on a train down to Birmingham.


You'd be most welcome!


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*2 Arena Central*
City Centre

*Height:* 62m | *Floors:* 12 | *Client/Architects:* HSBC / Make Architects

*Links:* http://arena-central.com/ 


 In 2015, global bank HSBC announced that it would forward-purchase the full building as the head office of its UK ring-fenced bank serving personal and business customers.

Occupying a prominent position overlooking Broad Street and Centenary Square and the new Arena Central public realm, the target BREEAM Excellent and LEED Gold office space will offer efficient floorplates of up to 21,903 sq ft over ground and ten upper floors.

2 Arena Central has been designed as three interlocking ‘blocks’ and features two offset balconies, providing outstanding views across the site’s new public realm and extensive landscaping, and also Centenary Square.

The building’s distinctive woven cladding pattern creates a distinctive façade with the overlapping masonry ‘ribbons’ colour-matched to the Portland Stone of the adjacent buildings.

With planning consent in place, the building is due for completion in 2017, with HSBC to take occupancy in 2018.




*Current status:* Approved / Under Construction




















Some recent photos:-

2 Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

2 Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

2 Arena Central by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Plot F, Arena Central*
City Centre

*Height:* 61m | *Floors:* 18 | *Client/Architects:* ACD / Holiday Express

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494504&page=55 



The 210 bedroom Holiday Inn Express and Leisure Club in Birmingham city centre occupies a highly prominent, and technically challenging, site on the southern boundary of Arena Central.

The form of the hotel is driven by a myriad of site constraints including the complex sub-structure of the existing New Street Railway Tunnel, which passes under its south east corner, and the challenging sequence of surrounding site levels and access points.

The visual appearance of the development is composed of elements derived from local and distant contextual features whilst at the same time hinting at the site’s historic connection with the famous ATV studios and television presentation through the application of a light weight ‘pixelated’ façade.





*Current status:* Under Construction












Some recent photos:-

Arena Central Plot F by Ade, on Flickr

Arena Central Plot F by Ade, on Flickr

Arena Central Plot F by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

You don't get a sense of how close together the Arena Central & Paradise projects are to each other. These two huge developments will totally transform this part of central Birmingham.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*The Foundry*
Jewellery Quarter

*Floors:* 4 || *Developer:* Delph Property Group

*Links:*http://thefoundrybirmingham.co.uk/gallery.php


61 one, two and three bedroom apartments in the Jewellery Quarter.


*Current status:* Under construction












Some recent photos of The Foundry:-

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr

The Foundry, JQ by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Fabrick Square*
Digbeth

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 5 | *Client/Architects:* Seven Capital

*Links:*http://www.sevencapitalinvest.com/developments/fabrick-square/



300 homes around a new square near Birmingham city centre.

The £30 million transformation of the old Harrison Drape building, in Bradford Street, Digbeth, will be called Fabrick Square.

Drawing on the building's history as a former curtain rail factory, the development will comprise four individual buildings: The Cotton Lofts, Cotton House, The Drapery and Drapery House.

Plans for the two-acre development, by city firm Seven Capital, include 73 studios, 152 one-bedroom and 88 two-bedroom flats as well as a 2,420 sq ft retail unit, parking and landscaping.





*Current status:* Under Construction











Some recent photos of Fabrick Square:-

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr

Fabrick Square by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Park Central*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 10 | *Client/Architects:* Crest Nicholson

*Links:* http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/park-central-plans-335-apartments-9677420 




The final piece of the Park Central estate redevelopment close to Birmingham city centre.

The development will consist of 335 apartments, ranging from one to three bedrooms, and 270 parking spaces in a group of six buildings reaching up to ten storeys.

Also included will be a small convenience store and other commercial space, communal facilities such as café and gym for residents.





*Current status:* Under Construction




















Some recent photos:-

Park Central Zone 11 by Ade, on Flickr

Park Central Zone 11 by Ade, on Flickr


_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Taken by me:


Instagram @izaaksabo


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*BCU Phase 2a*
Eastside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6| *Client/Architects:* Birmingham City University / Associated Architects

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842835 



The latest phase of Birmingham City University's relocation of it's main campus to Eastside is underway with the construction of a six-storey teaching block.

It will cover a total of around 112,000 sq ft, have 70 cycle spaces and be able to accommodate up to 3,000 students and staff.

The building, designed by Birmingham-based Associated Architects, is intended to function as an additional teaching and work space to accommodate existing city centre campus courses.




*Current status:* Under Construction



















Some recent photos:-

BCU Phase 2a by Ade, on Flickr

BCU Phase 2a by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

*Arena Central - BIRMINGHAM*

*Update*














































(By ellbrown & metrogogo)


----------



## RalphGuy

Clydesdale and Cleveland Towers on Holloway Head are also 32 storey residential towers.


----------



## Sandblast

RalphGuy said:


> Clydesdale and Cleveland Towers on Holloway Head are also 32 storey residential towers.


Two of the tallest council flats in the UK!


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*National College for High Speed Rail*
Aston

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 3| *Client/Architects:* Birmingham City Council/Bond Bryan

*Links:*http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/pictures-new-images-national-college-10531723


A specialist vocational training college for engineers.

61,350 sq. ft. complex will include workshops, classrooms, a cafe and office space along with a car park and external teaching area containing railway tracks, masts and a social space next to a canal.


*Current status:* Construction underway




Construction now underway:-

HS2 College by Ade, on Flickr

HS2 College by Ade, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

*Birmingham's two new High Speed Rail stations.*

Following on from Bournvillebaggie's post above, Birmingham will have two new high speed rail stations linking the city with London. One station will be in the city centre at Curzon Street, the other will be next to Birmingham International Airport and the National Exhibition Centre, Genting Arena & Resorts World shopping mall & casino, 16 kilometers from the city centre and will be called 'Birmingham Interchange'.

Birmingham International airport will be the first airport linked to the new high speed rail network, which will eventually connect with Sheffield, Leeds & Manchester.

*Curzon Street HS2 Station - City Centre*




















*Birmingham Interchange HS2 Station - Airport / NEC, Resorts World*


----------



## Sandblast

*Pershore Street Apartment Building, Birmingham City Centre*

336 apartments & retail space. Under construction.


----------



## Quicksilver

It's pity we have to wait so long for high speed rail. It's least 15 years away. My children will be grown up by then.


----------



## Sandblast

Quicksilver said:


> It's pity we have to wait so long for high speed rail. It's least 15 years away. My children will be grown up by then.


I'll probably be dead!!!!

Birmingham is bidding for the 2026 Commonwealth Games, and the City Council is pushing for it to be up and running in the Spring of 2026 .... so just a little over 9 years to wait. Construction starts next year, with the start on the stations 3 years later.


----------



## Sandblast

*Snowhill 3, Birmingham CBD*


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Ridley House*
City Centre

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6 | *Client/Architects:* Seven Capital / K4 Architects

*Links:* http://www.sevencapital.com/our-portfolio/ridley-house/?Residential


Ridley House is a 44,000 sq. ft. apartment development.

There will be 65 one and two bedroom apartments.

Located near Birmingham city centre close to The Cube and The Mailbox.


*Current status:* Under Construction












Construction now underway:-

Ridley House by Ade, on Flickr

Ridley House by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## ReissOmari

Got a big one here lads! 

Went on a trek across Birmingham and had a go at getting most of our developments going up in the city!

First off let's start with demolition.

*103 Colmore Row*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806777


103 Colmore Row by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Former Globe Works​*

Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1043343


Former Global Works by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Former Global Works by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Former Global Works by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Former Global Works by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*55 Colmore Row*

Official Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398686


55 Colmore Row by ReissOmari, on Flickr


55 Colmore Row by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Bath Court*

Offical thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1781807


Bath Court by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bath Court by ReissOmari, on Flickr
​


----------



## ReissOmari

*54 George Road*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663398


54 George Street by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Holiday Inn Express - Arena Central*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494504


Holiday Inn Express by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Holiday Inn Express by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Holiday Inn Express by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Holiday Inn Express by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Holiday Inn Express by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Holiday Inn Express by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Holiday Inn Express by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*HSBC - 2 Arena Central*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799966


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*The Forum - Pershore Street*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550494


The Forum by ReissOmari, on Flickr


The Forum by ReissOmari, on Flickr


The Forum by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Ridley House
*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798717


Ridley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Ridley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr



Ridley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Bentley House*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1788055


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bentley House by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Fabrick Square​*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806072



Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Fabrick Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Bristol Street - Student Accommodation*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518876


BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr


BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr


BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr


BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Bagot Street 2 - Student Accommodation *

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401852


Bagot Street 2 by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bagot Street 2 by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bagot Street 2 by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*BCU - Phase 2A*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842835


BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr



BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr


BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr


BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr


BCU Phase 2A by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Broadway - Offices*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1878484


Broadway by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Bromsgrove House*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825106


Bromsgrove House by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Park Central - Zone 11*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1788813


Park Central by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Park Central by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Park Central by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Park Central by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Park Central by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Park Central by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*New Street Station - Hill St Exit*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618915


New Street Station by ReissOmari, on Flickr


New Street Station by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*University Locks - Eastside Locks*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688972


Eastside Locks by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Eastside Locks by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Left Bank*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438


Left Bank by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Left Bank by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## Conurbation 2

Thanks ever so much RO for posting such a comprehensive update on so many central Birmingham projects. Great photos.


----------



## ReissOmari

Conurbation 2 said:


> Thanks ever so much RO for posting such a comprehensive update on so many central Birmingham projects. Great photos.


A pleasure C2, glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Sandblast

Blimey Reiss!! Did you get to bed last night?!?!?!

Brilliant update, thank you so much!!


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

Great stuff Reiss!

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Sandblast

*PARIS* _*in*_ *BIRMINGHAM*

*55 Colmore Row - Birmingham City Centre, the Grand Hotel & Colmore Row CBD*


----------



## ReissOmari

Sandblast said:


> Blimey Reiss!! Did you get to bed last night?!?!?!
> 
> Brilliant update, thank you so much!!


Just about got to bed last night :lol:

No problem SB, I had a fab time out getting them tbh!




BournvilleBaggie said:


> Great stuff Reiss!
> 
> Keep up the good work!!


Thanks BB! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Bligh

Amazing updates RO. Really good to see them. I'm looking forward to seeing the completion of the buildings at Centenary Square.


----------



## JamieUK

You able to see the back side of this building yet? Because it was planned to change a lot?
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.4820441,-1.8999657,3a,90y,201.71h,114.98t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s2w32VUs9jR0kB-QJWixkag!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Sandblast

JamieUK said:


> You able to see the back side of this building yet? Because it was planned to change a lot?
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.4820441,-1.8999657,3a,90y,201.71h,114.98t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s2w32VUs9jR0kB-QJWixkag!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


The 'wraps' are still being taken off the Church Street and Barwick street side, which will also include 2 new restaurants at the rear of the renovation. 

A stunning overhaul at the heart of Birmingham's CBD, and close to the new Colmore Row Tower which will be under construction next year .... the tallest office building to be under construction outside the capital in 2017.


----------



## BournvilleBaggie

*Birmingham Conservatoire*
Eastside

*Height:* N/A | *Floors:* 6| *Client/Architects:* BCU / Fielden Clegg

*Links:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711191&page=12 



The £46 million project, the UK's first new conservatoire in a generation, will open for teaching and performances in September 2017. Designed by Feilden Clegg Bradley studios, it will house a 400-seat auditorium, two additional performance spaces and a range of teaching facilities.

Located on Birmingham City University's fast developing city centre campus, Conservatoire students will have ready access to media and production facilities, including one of the largest green screen studios in the UK.

Globally renowned musician Julian Lloyd Webber is the newly appointed Principal of the Birmingham Conservatoire.




*Current status:* Under Construction












Progress at The Conservatoire:-


The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr


The Conservatoire by Ade, on Flickr

_____________________________________________________________________________
​


----------



## Sandblast

*Legoland comes to Birmingham*










To be located within associated buildings next to the Barlcaycard Arena in Birmingham City Centre.











Right at the heart of Birmingham's canal network .......


----------



## Conurbation 2

Sandblast, you look so cool sitting on the crane jib in the 4th photo on 103 Colmore Row on Tuesday! :lol:


----------



## Sandblast

Conurbation 2 said:


> Sandblast, you look so cool sitting on the crane jib in the 4th photo on 103 Colmore Row on Tuesday! :lol:


No chance of me ever attempting anything like that ..... would be extremely messy and involve a change of underwear!! :lol:


----------



## Sandblast

*Axis Square, Birmingham.*

*Major office led development next to the Arena Central site.*

1970's office building below will be demolished.











The area around what will be 'Axis Square' as it is today. (Below)









^^
^^ Axis Square will be built next to the Mailbox shopping mall, apartment & hotel complex on Suffolk Street.









^^
^^ 1980's building to the left will also be demolished as part of the Paradise redevelopment .... Axis building in the centre.


The proposed development below shows the overall development.










Image below shows an indicative design for phase one which will start this year.


----------



## Sandblast

*Fabric Square, Digbeth - Birmingham*

Conversion of an old factory in to apartments in the post-industrial Digbeth district of Birmingham, which is receiving a major overhaul.

Old industrial area of Digbeth below, just outside Birmingham City Centre.











*Fabrick Square*


















_(Image courtesy of ellbrown)_


----------



## Sandblast

*HSBC Birmingham*

*New headquarter building in the heart of Birmingham, England.*

2,000 jobs will be transferring from London to Birmingham, which will be the new UK headquarters for personal & business banking. HSBC joins Deutsche Bank, a relatively new addition to Birmingham's banking sector.









_(Image courtesy of GregglesUK)_


















_(Images courtesy of JayPeeDee)_


----------



## cardiff

Now its nearing full height you can really see how big the HSBC building is, i feel sorry for the office workers in Axis tower(?) (next door).


----------



## Sandblast

cardiff said:


> Now its nearing full height you can really see how big the HSBC building is, i feel sorry for the office workers in Axis tower(?) (next door).


"Alpha Tower" ....... and the office workers should be getting on with their jobs, and not starring out of the windows! :lol:

Any way, the view will be a whole lot better than starring out on to the old Central TV studios that the HSBC building and the rest of the Arena Central development has replaced. (See below)


----------



## Brum X

BIRMINGHAM IS SET TO DEFY THE ODDS, SAYS JLL
The Midlands' buoyant commercial property sector is set to continue going from strength-to-strength next year despite the possible political and economic headwinds ahead, according to JLL.
Speaking at JLL's Midlands' Property Predictions event, Jon Neale, UK head of research, said the region is well placed to cope with any uncertainties Brexit or Trump will bring and may have a certain advantage, with its main export destinations being the USA and China.

In terms of employment Birmingham was also said to have turned quite a big corner, benefiting not only from a strong manufacturing base but a wider economy too.

He said: "The city is looking very attractive with investment yields well ahead of most comparable cities within Europe including Barcelona, Cologne and Milan and growth in residential sales values are set to outperform London and the national average."

Ian Cornock, JLL's lead director in the Midlands reiterated this point, saying Birmingham was now being heard by government and had become very visible on the world stage.

"We've invested in our city's infrastructure and amenities and as a result have seen a lot of overseas attention which we expect to continue in 2017, particularly from the Chinese.

"The Mayoral elections will bring devolution closer and enable the West Midlands Combined Authority and Midlands Engine to really come into their own, taking control of the finances to push forward with the next wave of investment. For us the Metro extension has to be key as we know connectivity is a main driver for investors."

Office demand is also predicted to remain robust with Royal Assent on HS2 expected and continued 'northshoring' to the regions as occupiers look for a more cost effective base for parts of their business. Rental growth was also forecast for both the in-town and out-of-town office markets (M42 business parks) by Jon Carmalt, director - office agency.

“With new refurbishments being delivered, and new-build schemes progressing, upward pressure is likely on the prime headline rent, possibly pushing it to £33 per sq ft by the end of the year,” he added.

Ben Kelly, JLL's director capital markets - also said the region had held up well, stating yields in the Birmingham Central Business District and Midlands Logistics had risen to around 5% over the past 3-6 months for the very best 10 year income.

"In 2017 prime pricing will remain and possibly push on again for the best in class assets. This will make the UK and Birmingham very attractive to overseas investors, however the market will be frustrated by a continued lack of stock."

Carl Durrant, JLL's director - Industrial & Logistics, said 2016 had delivered a record year for take up of space nationally, with the West Midlands accounting for 40 per cent of the 24 million sq ft total.

"Whilst everyone talks about JLR and Amazon being the main space drivers in the Midlands, the region is certainly more than a two trick pony, with significant requirements coming from other major operators including GE, Gestamp, Travis Perkins and Screwfix."

He continued to predict that occupier demand would remain above the long-term average, with limited supply supporting continued rental growth, but also stressing that the West Midlands is desperately short of sites.

Completing the line-up was Richard Roberts, director - Residential, who said whilst price growth in London would be subdued and the prime market is expected to be flat, Birmingham looks set to be a hotspot.

"The city is one of the first beneficiaries of the big Housing Growth Fund Investment into 2,000 homes and as such is now finding renewed attention from large scale residential investors."

He also predicted further tranches of Green Belt land in the West Midlands would be under risk of development in 2017.

"Land allocations for over 30,000 homes are still to be found by Birmingham and the supply issue is not going to go away."


----------



## Sandblast

*Exchange Square, Birmingham*

*Exchange Square - Phase 1*
*Eastside*

*Height: 78m, 52m, 32m | Floors: 26, 15, 8 storeys | Developer: Nikal
*

Over 800 apartments, offices & retail to the East of Birmingham City Centre.


*The general location in East Birmingham below.*



















*Exchange Square
*




























Construction under way.


----------



## RalphGuy

^^ This phase of Exchange Square, Phase 1, will see 603 apartments built whereas the second phase has more than 200 additional apartments planned.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Not enough


----------



## Sandblast

Across town there are plenty of developments.


----------



## Sandblast

*Birmingham Arena Central & Centenary Square*

*General Area*














































*The plans.
*














































*Under construction.
*



































_(Images courtesy of Potto)_


----------



## steppenwolf

Sandblast, as this is a thread about Birmingham, you don't have to keep saying 'Birmingham' in every sentence. 'The City' and 'the city centre' will do fine. It sounds a bit like a grand launch of a brand new city otherwise. keep up the good work though - always interesting posts.


----------



## Sandblast

steppenwolf said:


> Sandblast, as this is a thread about Birmingham, you don't have to keep saying 'Birmingham' in every sentence. 'The City' and 'the city centre' will do fine. It sounds a bit like a grand launch of a brand new city otherwise. keep up the good work though - always interesting posts.


*Sandblast of San Francisco, CA & Gloucestershire, England.*

Sorry steppenwolf ..... of London. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

Sandblast said:


> *Sandblast of San Francisco, CA & Gloucestershire, England.*
> 
> Sorry steppenwolf ..... of London. :cheers:


I think you may have missed his point... :lol:


----------



## Sandblast

Bligh said:


> I think you may have missed his point... :lol:


No, I think I got "his point" spot on. Could be my sense of humour, maybe?!


----------



## Bligh

Sandblast said:


> No, I think I got "his point" spot on. Could be my sense of humour, maybe?!


possibly. :nuts:


----------



## steppenwolf

"HSBC Birmingham

New headquarter building in the heart of Birmingham, England.

2,000 jobs will be transferring from London to Birmingham, which will be the new UK headquarters for personal & business banking. HSBC joins Deutsche Bank, a relatively new addition to Birmingham's banking sector."

In Birmingham you say? Birmingham's thriving heart and CBD? At the beating heart of the city of Birmingham? Birmingham, England?  Sorry, all in good humour


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Sandblast said:


> *3 Snowhill*
> 
> Just to add to Brum X's post above .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... a CGI view across the CBD from 3 Snowhill.
> 
> This view will be transformed by 2019 when this building is occupied. To the left of the image will be the new Colmore Row office tower, currently the tallest office building to be built in the UK outside of London. In the centre will be the new HSBC building & the Arena Central development, and to the right will be the 3 residential towers on Broad Street - the core of the smallest of the 3 just visible.


That is actually the view from 2 Snowhill. Notice 45 Church street is directly ahead. 3 Snowhill would be to the right.

Imagine if 2 Cornwall street would have been built in the foreground of that photo too.


----------



## Justme

That is a great view, I have to admit.


----------



## Sandblast

BlackCountryAl said:


> That is actually the view from 2 Snowhill. Notice 45 Church street is directly ahead. 3 Snowhill would be to the right.
> 
> Imagine if 2 Cornwall street would have been built in the foreground of that photo too.



Yes, you're correct BCA.

In fact the view from the top of 3 Snowhill will be higher.


----------



## Sandblast

RegentHouse said:


> Sorry, but Arena Central mostly looks awful. 2 AC ended up better than the mess once envisioned, albeit the basket weave frame and slanted pillars toward the top are bizarre. I also don't like how it encroaches upon the space of the ATV Tower and Municipal Bank. It's quite low-profile for the European headquarters of such a significant establishment like HSBC, and I prefer the pretentious. 3 AC is sort of iffy by trying to be bold with the windows but fails. 1 AC is a cheap and nasty mess of windows, a primary motif which is scarring cityscapes around the world, like an invasive species native to elitist hipster architectural cuckold circles. The Holiday Inn Express is queasy beyond any architectural principles.
> 
> Even the massing models looked better.
> 
> 1 Arena Central:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i4.birminghampost.co.uk/incoming/article4938908.ece/alternates/s615/arena.jpg
> 
> 
> 2 & 3 Arena Central (but not 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.adsttc.com/media/images/53ea/1e03/c07a/8009/6200/01d8/large_jpg/a5ee77f494716112216281bb927f9160.jpg?1407852030
> 
> Why can't we have nice buildings anymore? Did the city not learn from post-war mistakes? It's like they forgot everything they learned after patting themselves on the back over solid projects like Brindleyplace.
> 
> At least Plot E (4 & 5 AC) and Dandara appear to be playing it safe as conservative.



*Quite a long winded diatribe. With due respect, RegentHouse, most of the buildings are either not even out of the ground yet, or not finished. There isn't a single Arena Central building that is completed yet, so why don't you wait until they are finished, then pop in to town and have a look and give us your view on things. 
*

(By the way, Alpha Tower has never been known as 'ATV Tower'.)


----------



## mileymc1

It seems almost every update is about Arena Central or Snowhill. Is this really the biggest scale developments in the city?

The Metro is starting to take off in the city, the Airport is booming, office space is doing good, more hotels are being built, HS2 is coming. This is all good...!

But it seems that the growth is just moving along, not so much at a slow speed, just not as rapidly as other cities. 

Why isn't B'ham expanding on such a scale as LND or MAN are? Not only upwards but also outwards. New neighbourhoods are being created in many other cities, 200m+ tall residential & office buildings, sport cities in the pipeline etc... Multiple exciting massive projects at the same time. 

I've been seeing this HSBC building 4 days a week for over a year now. I really hope the Midlands gets some major action and investment.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

They aren't going to change the design, it'll look how it looks in the renders. What are you waiting to see? And i'm with him to be honest. The cladding on 3 Arena Central is horrible. They should have kept it more to how it was in the massing render. I wish 1 AC was better too. I'm okay with 2 AC but hopefully 4 and 5 deliver better than the others in this development.


----------



## Sandblast

Plenty going on in Birmingham, our Mancunian friends, we just don't feel that the World wants to see every 'two bit' residential project going on in our towns, as it would get tedious.

Birmingham waiting now for the $billions to pour in on the back of the development of ......










...... this!

HS2


----------



## BlackCountryAl

mileymc1 said:


> It seems almost every update is about Arena Central or Snowhill. Is this really the biggest scale developments in the city?
> 
> The Metro is starting to take off in the city, the Airport is booming, office space is doing good, more hotels are being built, HS2 is coming. This is all good...!
> 
> But it seems that the growth is just moving along, not so much at a slow speed, just not as rapidly as other cities.
> 
> Why isn't B'ham expanding on such a scale as LND or MAN are? Not only upwards but also outwards. New neighbourhoods are being created in many other cities, 200m+ tall residential & office buildings, sport cities in the pipeline etc... Multiple exciting massive projects at the same time.
> 
> I've been seeing this HSBC building 4 days a week for over a year now. I really hope the Midlands gets some major action and investment.


We have plenty of new homes on the way. The difference being we have a lot more space to fill so talls aren't necessary at the moment. Moda will be the tallest at 41 storeys. We're having to wait until June for Moda to reveal what it looks like. JayPeeDee did this list:


JayPeeDee said:


> Updated, less the masterplans (Smithfield at 2000 and Snowhill at 4000):


We'll see plans on the first phase of Icknield Port Loop on Monday too, so we'll update you on that.



> After four years the detailed plans for Icknield Port Loop housing are ready to be unveiled
> 
> The long-awaited regeneration of the 43 arce Icknield Port Loop site, one of Birmingham’s largest single development schemes, is another step nearer.
> 
> The first detailed plans for new housing and the site of a major swimming pool in the heart of Birmingham are set to be unveiled at a public exhibition next week.
> 
> A masterplan for 1,150 canal side homes, a shopping centre and leisure facilities was approved four years ago and only now the detailed schemes are coming through.
> 
> The run-down area off Ladywood Middleway will include a major hotel, small shopping and cafe area, canal-side improvements, a park, playground and a pub.
> 
> The first phase of the scheme will include 200 homes, commercial space, areas of open green space and reveal the location of the swimming pool - for which a separate planning application will be submitted.
> 
> The public exhibition and consultation will be held at The H Suite (also known as The Venue and the Centennial Centre), 100 Icknield Port Road, Edgbaston B16 0AA and will be open to the public from Midday to 8pm on Monday, March 27. Plans will also be available on the www.port-loop.com website from Monday.


http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/news/regional-affairs/icknield-port-loop-housing-birmingham-12788181



















We need to do a better job of updating you with smaller resi schemes then. 

Nothing much to report office wise if we ignore the Snow Hill area and Arena Central. A few refurbishments. The podium under 1 & 2 Chamberlain Square at Paradise is coming along at a slow pace. 

Renders of the restaurant at the top of 103 Colmore Row were posted the other day. Demolition is almost complete for that to begin. That will be the tallest office building outside London.

We've had massing models of Axis Square and New Garden Square, but nothing to show you that hasn't been posted. No demolition of the Smithfield markets yet, no news about Martineau Galleries either. There is supposedly going to be a a couple of mixed use towers at Curzon street station, but we don't know much about that. We're waiting for a new planning app to go in at Great Charles square, it is going to be all residential now.

There is a lot to look forward to by Birmingham airport. UK Central and expansion of Birmingham business park, HS2 Interchange. Steven Knight is in advanced talks with Paramount studios to build 6 sound studios close by too. Winning the bid to host the Commonwealth games could see more sports facilities built across the city aswell.

We'll have to wait and see what HS2 brings to the city in the next 10 years.


----------



## Brum X

mileymc1 said:


> I've been seeing this HSBC building 4 days a week for over a year now. I really hope the Midlands gets some major action and investment.


What, just like Brummies have seen the spinningfields office tower 7 days a week for over 18 months now, oh the irony. :nuts:

I suggest you take some time out of your MAN bubble and look on the Birmingham Construction thread to get a better picture of what is going on in Brum. There are new cranes going up every weekend at the moment, and you wait until more appear over the next few weeks, i can guarantee you i will be posting them on citytalk so you can see them over and over again, just like we have to see Manc pics over and over again. Only fair.

Oh and the HSBC building is the midlands getting major action and investment.


----------



## Brum X

*Sorry i could not resist a HSBC Photo*

This building looks awesome on the Birmingham skyline, and sits nicely with Alpha Tower.

Birmingham also looking great in the Spring Sunshine.

Yes Folks there is water in Birmingham, the most landlocked city in the country.

:cheers:

Photo credit to Kingheathan


----------



## Levifajri

NICE PIC


----------



## aqeembayor

It really is frustrating reading comments like mileymc1. As someone who moved to Birmingham nearly 3 years ago, I can assure anyone that what is shown on this page barely touches at the surface of what is currently going on in the city. I suggest mileymc1, as others have stated, to check the Birmingham construction thread or even better, come and visit and see the number of cranes going up in the city right now. But fine, if you want to be lazy and judge a whole city based on one thread, just tune in to the Commonwealth Games in a few years’ time and prepare to be pleasantly surprised.

In terms of the City/Metro Compilations page, it’s only in recent months that it has been regularly used to inform the global audience of the tallest projects. Pages like London and Manchester have been updated daily over a considerably longer time now and credit to the posters on those pages. They do an excellent job of informing us about the projects in those cities. It will take time for more users who have traditionally updated the other Birmingham Construction forum to polish this page up the same standard as other cities. At this moment in time, and in terms of interaction with the global readers on this page, most of us feel comfortable informing readers on the tallest projects under construction by height. Just because you have only seen 2 or 3 of the same buildings, and have jumped to a conclusion that it represents all that is going on in the city, says more about you really.

“New neighbourhoods are being created in every other city”? I suggest you read the Birmingham Big City Plan. The plan is to increase the size of the city centre by over 25%. Not only that, Birmingham is seeing unprecedented renovation of its existing buildings which is redefining the restaurant/bar/entertainment scene in the city. Birmingham is growing, and it’s growing bloody fast.

We may not be getting the 200m proposals as of yet but name me the exhaustive list of European non-capital cities that have multiple 200m+ buildings...Yeah, thought so


----------



## Brum X

Well said mate, you said exactly what i was feeling.

To put it also into context Birmingham is building (Offices) 3 Snowhill, 2 Arena Central, Paradise and hopefully soon to be 103 Colmore Row. If anybody does not think that this kind of development is not serious investment then they need to go away and refrain from posting such comments.

This could be the equivalent of building an office tower reaching 50 floors, 50 floors of new office space for the city. Pretty amazing if you ask me.


----------



## Sandblast

*Exchange Square*
_ Residential & Retail_

*Under construction*















































_(Image courtesy of ReissOmari)_









_(Image courtesy of JayPeeDee)
_









_(Image courtesy of metrogogo)_


----------



## RalphGuy

^^ Sandblast, no office here anymore. Virtually all residential now. I think some retail, not sure.


----------



## Sandblast

RalphGuy said:


> ^^ Sandblast, no office here anymore. Virtually all residential now. I think some retail, not sure.


Yeh, sorry RalphGuy, I included the existing McClaren office tower as part of the overall 'Exhange Square' scheme as it has also undergone a refurb. I've amended the title.

I haven't included the Exchange Square website, as the one I could find doesn't seem correct .... any ideas?


----------



## Sandblast

*Two Arena Central | HSBC UK Headquarter building*

External cladding & glazing being fixed in to position.










_(Image courtesy of Bloxwich Stroller)_


----------



## RalphGuy

Sandblast said:


> Yeh, sorry RalphGuy, I included the existing McClaren office tower as part of the overall 'Exhange Square' scheme as it has also undergone a refurb. I've amended the title.
> 
> I haven't included the Exchange Square website, as the one I could find doesn't seem correct .... any ideas?


 
If you go to the website for Nikal and then click on Latest News, the top item currently is 'Two Milestones Secured For Exchange Square' and that gives the correct write up.


----------



## AbidM

+1 Like from me, keep up the good work SANDBLAST (sorry for the caps , it's much appreciated, always hilarious way of doing things.


----------



## Sandblast

RalphGuy said:


> If you go to the website for Nikal and then click on Latest News, the top item currently is 'Two Milestones Secured For Exchange Square' and that gives the correct write up.



Thanks for that RG.


----------



## Sandblast

*Unite Union HQ Building*

*Under Construction*












*Located to the right of the image below in Eastside.*



















_(Image courtesy of JayPeeDee)_









_(Image courtesy of metrogogo)_


----------



## Sandblast

*The Forum*

*Apartment building* - _under construction
_

*Southside*





















*Southside district - Arcadian*


















_(Image courtesy of ReissOmari)_









_(Image courtesy of metrogogo)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Kettleworks - St. Georges Urban Village*

*Under Construction.*

Conversion of the former Swan Kettle Factory in to apartments.




































_(Images via PerpetualBrum)_









http://www.sevencapital.com/kettleworks-project-update-march-2017/


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill 90 Metres Office Development*

Photo taken by SimonTheSoundMan 

Gonna be huuuuuuuuuuuuuge.


----------



## Brum X

*The cranes just keep on coming to Birmingham*

Another one going up for Exchange Square, Residential Development in the city centre.


----------



## Brum X

*The Bank Tower 1 22 Floors*

Photo taken by Metrogogo 

Next to this will be The Bank Tower 2, 31 Floors and next to this MODA Tower, 40 Floors +


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Cranes*


----------



## Brum X

*Midland Metropolitan Hospital/West Birmingham*

Photo taken by Metrogogo


----------



## Sandblast

*2 Cornwall Street*

*Office refurbishment & reclad.*










^^ prior to the reclad.


















_(Images courtesy of ReissOmari)
_









_(Image courtesy of metrogogo)_










Roof terrace.


----------



## Sandblast

*HSBC Building*

*Topped out*









_(Image courtesy of cardiff)_









_(Image courtesy of SimonTheSoundMan)_


*HSBC UK TOPS OUT NEW HEAD OFFICE IN BIRMINGHAM
5th May 2017*

_HSBC UK’s new head office in Birmingham will be officially ‘topped out’ today (5 May), an important milestone in the bank’s creation of its new head office at the heart of the UK.

The 210,000 sq. ft. head office at Centenary Square is due to open in January 2018 and the topping out ceremony represents the completion of the physical frame of the 10 storey building. Work has now begun on interior installations including internal walls, lift machinery and plumbing.

HSBC UK is investing over £200 million in Birmingham and moving more than 1,000 head office roles to the city from London before 1 January 2019. More than half of these roles are now accounted for through a combination of people moving from London already, people moving this year, and new hires into Birmingham.

HSBC UK is taking a 250-year lease on the new head office, which will accommodate up to 2,500 people. In addition to the 1,000 head office roles moving from London, HSBC UK already employs more than 2,500 people in the city.........._ (continues)




https://youtu.be/JYuF5Qiz5Wo


----------



## Sandblast

*Lansdowne House - Edgbaston
*

*Apartment building - under construction
*



























_(Image courtesy of SupremeBeing)_



*Location of Lansdowne House in the Edgbaston business district*









_(Image courtesy of Metrogogo)_


*Proximity to Birmingham City Centre*









*(Image courtesy of Urbexer)*


----------



## Sandblast

*One Chamberlain Square*

*Under construction - office/retail*


*Part of the $750,000,000.00 redevelopment of the former library site.*

One of Western Europe's largest City Centre construction sites.





























*Update*

























_(Images courtesy of metrogogo)_









_(Image courtesy of OvloPhil)
_









_(Image courtesy of Guilbert53)_


----------



## Sandblast

*HSBC Headquarter Building*

*New official name - 1 Centenary Square
*


*Re-location of HSBC UK Personal & Business Banking divisions from London.*

*Update.*

A few postings of this development over the last few weeks, but Bloxwich Stroller's images deserve a wider audience. 




















Plus, one from Oasis-Bangkok of the wider Arena Central site.


----------



## Sandblast

*National HS2 College - NCHSR*

*New High Speed Rail training college, opening late 2017.*




































_(Images courtesy of PerpetualBrum)_










_(Image copy of ReisOmari)_


*Phase 1 HS2 route map*










The black sections indicate tunnels.


----------



## Brum X

*Welcome to the Eastside of Birmingham City Centre*

The new home of HS2 (High Speed Rail 2)


----------



## Sandblast

*Snowhill Phase 3*

*May 2017 - UPDATE*

*Largest office building currently under construction in the UK outside of London.*




















*Construction site - cores rising*









_(Image courtesy of Bureau des etrangers)
_


















_(Images courtesy of metrogogo)
_









_(Image courtesy of ellbrown)_


----------



## Sandblast

*.... another couple of images showing the scale of 3 Snowhill. Thank you ellbrown!*




















*.... one from PerpetualBrum..... who 'shimmied' up the tower crane!!!!*












*..... and another one showing a Metro tram departing for the Jewellery Quarter.*


----------



## Sandblast

*Connaught Square - Digbeth*

*Residential / Commercial*

Amendments & increase in height for residential tower

http://eplanning.idox.birmingham.go...s?identifier=Planning&reference=2016/08273/PA




















*The site*












*The area close to Birmingham City Centre - Digbeth
*






































*The old Digbeth industrial area in relation to the city centre*


----------



## Sandblast

*Emirates SkyCargo Jaguar Land Rover cars from Birmingham to Chicago*











_Emirates SkyCargo, the freight division of Emirates, has operated its freighter aircraft from Birmingham Airport as part of a new bespoke service for the transportation of exclusive Jaguar Land Rover cars to Chicago.

Emirates SkyCargo flight EK9923 departed Birmingham Airport on its way to Chicago O'Hare International in the United States of America, to deliver cars for further testing. Metro Shipping, the logistics service provider appointed by Jaguar Land Rover, partner to Emirates and strategic partner of Birmingham Airport was on hand to coordinate the logistics of the exciting shipment._

https://www.birminghamairport.co.uk...guar-land-rover-cars-from-birmingham-airport/


----------



## Brum X

*Eastside Cranes. New home for HS2 Curzon Street*


----------



## Sandblast

*Birmingham Airport mulls plan for terminal inside HS2 station*


*Birmingham Airport and HS2 are in discussions over plans that could see a terminal built directly into the new interchange station on the outskirts of the city.*

_The airport’s head of planning, development and infrastructure Robert Eaton said it was currently in discussions with HS2 over a number of options for its 2030 masterplan, and one of those being closely considered would see an airport terminal built within the station.

Speaking at NCE’s Airport design and development event on Thursday, Mr Eaton said: “One option is to provide facilities in the HS2 terminal such as bag drop and things like that and we have asked HS2 to factor that into their design.

“But we could also take that a step further and build the whole terminal over there, so you step off the HS2 train and you are in the terminal._


https://www.constructionnews.co.uk/...station/10020030.article#.WR9O0-xDOso.twitter

*The Site - East Birmingham*





















*HS2 High Speed Birmingham Interchange incorporated within the UKCentral site*




























The High Speed Rail station in East Birmingham serving *Birmingham Airport*, the *National Exhibition Centre* & *UKCentral* is in addition to the new terminus to be built in the City Centre.


----------



## Sandblast

*Darth Vader Tower*

*Looks like preparations are under way for Birmingham's newest hotel tower .... Bloc Hotels. Home of Darth Vader!*


----------



## Sandblast

*Exchange Square & Eastside*

*Things progressing at a pace on a hot sunny day in town.
*









_(Image courtesy of BrumX)_


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Birmingham really starting to come into its own at the moment, class to see


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill 90 Metres Office Development from the Jewellery Quarter*

Photo taken by PerpectualBrum


----------



## Brum X

*The Bank, Tower 1*

Photo taken by PerpectualBrum


----------



## Sandblast

*Transformation of the City Centre*

*Various projects transforming Birmingham City Centre.*









_(OvloPhil)_









_(metrogogo)_









_(metrogogo)_









_(Supremebeing)_









_(metrogogo)_









_(Supremebeing)
_








_(PerpetualBrum)_









_(BrumX)_









_(metrogogo)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Moda/Apache PRS 42 storey tower*

*Newly released CGI shows how £183 million, 42-storey tower in Birmingham's night-life capital will look.

A full planning application with firm details of the final project will be submitted to Birmingham City Council in due course after an exhibition next week where members of the public will be able to see the proposals in person.*










http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/first-look-lavish-new-broad-13152320


----------



## RalphGuy

Sandblast said:


> *Moda/Apache PRS 42 storey tower*
> 
> *Newly released CGI shows how £183 million, 42-storey tower in Birmingham's night-life capital will look.
> 
> A full planning application with firm details of the final project will be submitted to Birmingham City Council in due course after an exhibition next week where members of the public will be able to see the proposals in person.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/first-look-lavish-new-broad-13152320







Sandblast, I like the use of the words 'will look'.


----------



## Sandblast

RalphGuy said:


> Sandblast, I like the use of the words 'will look'.


Just quoted it from the Birmingham Post website ...... you must know an English Degree is not a requirement to be employed in this organisation?!


----------



## Sandblast

*Moda/Apache PRS 42 storey tower*

*Sat on top of the Broad Street podium, it appears to be 44 storeys above street level.*











This new tower above will be just across the road from the two residential towers below, currently under construction.


----------



## Brum X

*The Bank, Brindleyplace*

Photo from Metrogogo


----------



## Sandblast

*National College for High Speed Rail (NCHSR)*

*HS2 High Speed Rail college nearing completion, June 2017*


















_(Images courtesy of metrogogo)
_


*HS2 BIRMINGHAM*










*The NCHSR is to the right of the above image, with the city centre high speed terminus to the left. There will also be another HS2 station on the edge of the city at Birmingham International Airport and the National Exhibition Centre.*


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill 90 Metres Office Development*

Taken today by me


----------



## Sandblast

Great pictures BrumX!


----------



## Brum X

*The Temperature is rising in Birmingham*

And so are the construction sites :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

Great images Brum X ...... temperature over 30 degrees C today!


----------



## towerpower123

Is that the actual design of the HS2 station when it finally happens or is that just a placeholder?


----------



## Brum X

towerpower123 said:


> Is that the actual design of the HS2 station when it finally happens or is that just a placeholder?



It is just a vision at the moment, however expect to see the actual design hopefully sometime this year or maybe early next year.


----------



## Sandblast

*Snowhill Phase 3*

*Getting bigger by the day!*

*The largest office block currently under construction in the UK outside of London.*

*The image below shows one of the three main cores. It will be a big building!*









_(Image courtesy of metrogogo)_


----------



## ReissOmari

*Exchange Square*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905357


Exchange Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Exchange Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Exchange Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Exchange Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Exchange Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Snowhill Three*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481039


Snowhill 3 by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*1 Centenary Square - HSBC UK*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799966


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr

Sample.


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr


HSBC by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Birmingham Conservatoire*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711191


Birmingham Conservatoire by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Birmingham Conservatoire by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Birmingham Conservatoire by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Birmingham Conservatoire by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Birmingham Conservatoire by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Birmingham Conservatoire by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Birmingham Conservatoire by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Birmingham Conservatoire by ReissOmari, on Flickr
​


----------



## ReissOmari

*The Bank - Tower 1*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438


The Bank by ReissOmari, on Flickr


The Bank by ReissOmari, on Flickr


The Bank by ReissOmari, on Flickr


The Bank by ReissOmari, on Flickr


The Bank by ReissOmari, on Flickr


The Bank by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Emporium - Student Accommodation*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563975


Emporium by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Emporium by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Emporium by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Emporium by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Emporium by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Bagot Street 2 - Student Accommodation*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401852


Bagot Street 2 by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bagot Street 2 by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bagot Street 2 by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bagot Street 2 by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Bromgrove House - Student Accommodation*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825106


Bromsgrove Street by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bromsgrove Street by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bromsgrove Street by ReissOmari, on Flickr


Bromsgrove Street by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*One Chamberlain Square*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827274


One Chamberlain Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


One Chamberlain Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


One Chamberlain Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr



One Chamberlain Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## ReissOmari

*Madison House*

Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1878479


Madison House by ReissOmari, on Flickr​


----------



## Brum X

Great photo's Reiss, you really did Birmingham Proud :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

Not a lot going on in the Second City then?!?!? :lol::cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

*Projects on the way*

T*o add to Reiss's post above, a number of other projects in the pipeline about to get under way.*

*Moda PRS 42 storey apartment Tower*




















*Beorma 27 storey Office / Apartment Tower*




















*103 Colmore Row 26 storey office tower*



















*Bank Broad Street 32 Storey apartment tower*










*Bloc 27 storey hotel*




























*SBQ4 26 storey apartment tower*




















*New Monaco re-development - mixed use / 30 storey tower
*












Just a few developments on the way


----------



## Sandblast

*1 Centenary Square HSBC*

*A pair of bronze ceremonial lions similar to the ones below will sit at the main entrance to the new HSBC building on Broad Street.









*









*Application Number 2017/05491/PA*
Application Type Full Planning 
Site Address 1 Centenary Square Plot 2 Arena Central City Birmingham 
*Proposal Installation of a pair of bronze ceremonial lions to front entrance*



























_(Image courtesy of metrogogo)
_









_(Image courtesy of Bloxwich Stroller)
_


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM eastside getting ready for HS2*

Photo by PerpectualBrum


----------



## Conurbation 2

Wonderful shots, thanks! Could anyone show us what is happening to the approach to the HSBC from the Alpha Tower please? I can't envisage the levels and how any walkway is progressing.


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill visible from my office window*


----------



## Brum X

*Bagot Street 2, Student Quarter (Aston University) City Centre*



Photo taken by PerpectualBrum ;-)


----------



## Sandblast

Conurbation 2 said:


> Wonderful shots, thanks! Could anyone show us what is happening to the approach to the HSBC from the Alpha Tower please? I can't envisage the levels and how any walkway is progressing.



The only image I could find was the one by metrogogo below, it's 5 weeks old and don't think it answers your question.


----------



## Sandblast

*The Bank - Broad Street*

*The smallest of the 3 residential buildings, one of them the 42 storey Moda PRS tower, under construction with cladding being fixed in place.*









_(Image courtesy of PerpetualBrum)_

All three towers will be built in the bottom right of the image below on Broad Street, West Side - which is Birmingham's entertainment district with the International Convention Centre, Barclaycard Arena, Symphony Hall, Brindleyplace, theatres and many bars and restaurants in the area.


----------



## Sandblast

*One Chamberlain Square*

*Offices / Retail*


















_(Images courtesy of BloxwichStroller)_









_(Image courtesy of PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Park Central - Zone 11*

*Apartments*


















_(Images courtesy of PerpetualBrum)_









_(Image courtesy of metrogogo_)









_(Image courtesy of PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Lansdowne House*

*Apartment building | 18 Floors | Edgbaston*





















*The site - Birmingham City Centre 2 kilometres*













*Under construction*









_(Image courtesy of BloxwichStroller)_









_(Image courtesy of SupremeBeing)_


----------



## Sandblast

*103 Colmore Row Office Tower*

*Demolition & site clearance completed*


















_(Images courtesy of ellbrown)
_


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row will be the sexiest office tower outside the capital


----------



## Sandblast

*Lunar Rise*

*Pre-planning | 25 storey apartment building*

New building development in Digbeth, Birmingham. Formerly a car dealership, the site will house 570 units and be the design focal gateway for the southern most part of Digbeth High Street.

Combining one, two and three bedroom apartments, together with communal areas and concierge facilities for penthouse levels, this site is currently in the planning phase.

http://courtcollaboration.com/developments/lunar-rise/


----------



## Brum X

*The Bank Tower 2 , 31 floors, 96 metres*

Piling Rig on site :banana::banana:

Piling Rig on site :banana:






And will be built in front of Tower 1


----------



## Sandblast

*Alexander Stadium*

*Modernisation & increase in capacity planned for the city's athletics stadium.*

*Birmingham & Liverpool are the two UK candidate cities bidding to host the 2022 Commonwealth Games after Durban in South Africa pulled out.*










_"These are the stunning first images of the major transformation Alexander Stadium will undergo if the 2022 Commonwealth Games are staged in Birmingham.

The stadium, in Perry Park, would be upgraded into a 40,000 seat arena - a fitting venue for some of the world’s leading track and field athletes.

Birmingham is going head-to-head with Liverpool to be the UK’s candidate for 2022 host city and Alexander Stadium is at the heart of the bid.

The plans have been released ahead of Alexander Stadium hosting the World Championship Team Trials this weekend in which Britain’s leading athletes will be competing......"
_

http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/new...ander-stadium-transformed-birmingham-13259753


----------



## Sandblast

*Snowhill Phase 3*

*Biggest office building currently under construction in the UK outside of London.*









_(Image courtesy of ellbrown)_


















_(Images courtesy of metrogogo)_


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham City Centre and Emirates A380*

Photo by Gavin Langford


----------



## JamieUK

Makes Brum look really gloomy.


----------



## Brum X

JamieUK said:


> Makes Brum look really gloomy.


Its supposed to make Brum look gloomy, its a black and white photo, pffffffffffft :nuts:


However its a great shot of what it is supposed to be and that is Birmingham city centre and the Emirates A380.


----------



## Conurbation 2

Much more effective as B&W. A very nice shot, thanks!


----------



## Brum X

*1 Chamberlain Square*










Photo by Bloxwich Stroller ;-)


----------



## Brum X

*Tower crane 3 at Snowhill 3*


----------



## 916646

The Bank, Oozells Way, Broad Street. Building 1 of 2.

This current one is a residential 22-storey tower designed by Glancy Nichols Architects.

Building 2 - a 31-storey resi block is currently undergoing extensive groundworks. We should see that rise in the coming months.

All my own pics.


----------



## Sandblast

*Major Developments - update*

*Snowhill - Phase 3* - office tower









_(metrogogo)_


*Exchange Square* - residential towers









_(metrogogo)
_


*2 Cornwall Street* - office building re-clad









_(metrogogo)_


*1 Centenary Square* - HSBC Headquarters









_(BloxwichStroller)_


*Plot G Arena Central* - Apartment building









_(metrogogo)_


*The Forum* - Apartment building









_(PerpetualBrum)_


*One Chamberlain Square* - Office building









_(metrogogo)_


*Post & Mail redevelopment* - Office tower
(Centre left of the image)









_(Rod Stiles via PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## 916646

*Emporium*










(Kingsheathen)

*Park Central
*




























(PerpetualBrum)

*Ingenuity House - Interserve's West Midland's HQ*










(PerpetualBrum)

*Bagot Street Phase 2
*




























(PerpetualBrum)

*HS2 College HQ
*




























(PerpetualBrum)
*
Fabrick Square - new builds and renovation*



















(PerpetualBrum & BrumX)


----------



## Sandblast

Thanks PB ... a few I missed!!!


----------



## Sandblast

*One Chamberlain Square*









_(PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## 916646

EMPORIUM​


----------



## Brum X

*BANK tower 1, 68 metres*

Photo credit to Guilbert53


----------



## Brum X

*2 Chamberlain square now started construction*

1 Chamberlain square being constructed in the background.

Photo by Metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill banner on one of the cores. 90 metre office tower*


----------



## Brum X

*Steelwork starting on 3 Snowhill*





Photo's taken by Ellbrown


----------



## ellbrown

Brum X - you could have used the BB Code from my Flickr rather than posting them to your Photobucket without asking me first!


----------



## Brum X

ellbrown said:


> Brum X - you could have used the BB Code from my Flickr rather than posting them to your Photobucket without asking me first!


And whats the difference ?

Ive given you the credit for the photo and will continue to credit you for the photo if i used it again. ;-)

Im trying to showcase our city Ell as nobody else bothers to do it but if even my fellow brummies start getting all heated up about photos being posted, i wont bother becouse it then becomes to much hassle.

#justsaying


----------



## ellbrown

Was expecting that if you repost photos I've posted, just use my original uploads.

I don't mind you posting them, just noticed that they were on your Photobucket (I thought that had 3rd party sharing issues?)

I mainly use Creative Commons - Attribution-Share-Alike on Flickr.


----------



## Brum X

The Forum | 73-75 Pershore Street | 11 fl | U/C Residential


----------



## Brum X

*Core is starting to rise on the tallest part of this development*

Exchange Square Phase 1 | Eastside | 8, 15 & 26 fl | 32m, 52m & 78m | U/C


----------



## Brum X

*Unusual construction method with building this one*

Landsdowne House | Hagley Road | Apartments | 16FL | 53m | U/C



Photo taken by Reissomari :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*One Centenary Square and Birmingham Canal's*

Photo taken by WarwickDan


----------



## Brum X

*90metre crane going up today for big Residential scheme next to Alpha Tower*


----------



## Brum X

*One Chamberlain Square*


----------



## Brum X

*New completed crane at Arena Central, its a monster ;-)*


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill steelwork going up up up*

Photo by Metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill from Digbeth, South of the City Centre*

Great photo by Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

*The Canal House - Gas Street Basin*

*Refurbishment of a public house at the heart of Birmingham's canal network, which will be forever known as the James Brindley to Brummies of a certain age!*




















*Gas Street Basin and it's environs.*




































_(Ross Jukes)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Centenary Square - Redesign*

*Under construction*





























*Progress*









_(Image courtesy of ellbrown)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Snowhill Phase 3*

*Under construction*


*Largest office building currently under construction in the UK outside of London.*



























_(Images courtesy of metrogogo)_









_(Image courtesy of ellbrown)_









_(Image courtesy of PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## Brum X

*Alpha Tower will soon have a neighbour.*


----------



## Brum X

*Construction of 3 Snowhill*


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM the official British bid for the 2022 Commonwealth Games*


----------



## Brum X

*Landsdowne House, Residential, Hagley Road, Westside*



Photo taken by Metrogogo


----------



## Sandblast

*Exchange Square*

*Residential & Commercial*

Cores rising fast for this development in the heart of the city.


















_(Images courtesy of metrogogo)_


----------



## Brum X

*Alpha Tower will soon have a neighbour.*


----------



## Brum X

*Emporium (Student Accomodation)*


----------



## Sandblast

*HS2*

*Probably not familiar to many on here, but this will be the site of the new high speed rail line linking Birmingham with London with trains capable of travelling up to 250mph (more than 400kph)*



*The site today taken from a conventional train coming in to town.*









_(Image courtesy of ellbrown)_



*
We should soon know the exact design of the new terminus in the centre of Birmingham, plus another HS2 station 10 miles away on the edge of the city serving the airport, National Exhibition Centre and the Genting Arena.

Below are some indicative designs which have been circulation for some time.*





























*Plans are already being drawn up to connect the new stations with the Metro system.
*


----------



## Sandblast

*NCHSR*

*National College for High Speed Rail*

*Following on from the above post, the new National College for High Speed Rail recently completed in the city, is being fitted out ready to welcome the new students and staff.*









_(Image courtesy of PerpetualBrum)_










_(Image courtesy of PerpetualBrum)_










_(Image courtesy of metrogogo)_


*Move over Eurostar ..... now it's time for #BRUMSTAR.*

*You heard it here first!!!*


----------



## ellbrown

Sandblast said:


> *The site today taken from a conventional train coming in to town.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Image courtesy of ellbrown)_


More up-to-date view from today with the Beyond the Tracks festival (if it returns, then they will have to find somewhere else to hold it).


----------



## Sandblast

Thanks ell, great shots.


----------



## ellbrown

No problem. They were taken from London Midland Class 323 trains.


----------



## Brum X

ellbrown said:


> More up-to-date view from today with the Beyond the Tracks festival (if it returns, then they will have to find somewhere else to hold it).



WOW, ive never seen so many people. What time was that taken, I hope it was early and the festival had not long opened, otherwise you could call it a "dampsquib"


----------



## 916646

Brum X said:


> WOW, ive never seen so many people. What time was that taken, I hope it was early and the festival had not long opened, otherwise you could call it a "dampsquib"


Looked immense once it got into full flow. 
All from their Twitter handle.


----------



## ellbrown

Brum X said:


> WOW, ive never seen so many people. What time was that taken, I hope it was early and the festival had not long opened, otherwise you could call it a "dampsquib"


Just after 2pm in the afternoon (coming back from Aston Hall). Not too fused by the crowds, just the fun fair rides and the stage!

Meanwhile over at Aston Hall like it was 1643!


----------



## Sandblast

*Arena Central - Plot G*

*Apartment tower under construction close to the Library of Birmingham & Centenary Square.*



























_(Images courtesy of metrogogo)
_









_(Image courtesy of ReissOmari)
_

*Centenary Square & Library of Birmingham*


----------



## Sandblast

*1 Centenary Square
HSBC Headquarter Building*

*Under construction - external cladding being added.*









_(Image courtesy of BloxwichStroller)_









_(Image courtesy of WarwickDan)_









_(Image courtesy of OutByEaster)_









_(Image courtesy of metrogogo)_










*The Arena Central site*


----------



## Sandblast

PerpetualBrum said:


> Looked immense once it got into full flow.
> All from their Twitter handle.


Was this widely advertised, I don't recall seeing anything about this down where I am?


----------



## Conurbation 2

Thanks Sandblast for these updates/overviews. Your first picture is an interesting optical illusion by chance. It can be seen in two ways and I misinterpreted it first time i.e. the new HSBC building can appear to be entirely behind the Alpha Tower, yet of course it's not. 

It would be great for someone to give an updated aerial photo from the same position now as your last shot of the Arena Central site. :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

Conurbation 2 said:


> Thanks Sandblast for these updates/overviews. Your first picture is an interesting optical illusion by chance. It can be seen in two ways and I misinterpreted it first time i.e. the new HSBC building can appear to be entirely behind the Alpha Tower, yet of course it's not.
> 
> It would be great for someone to give an updated aerial photo from the same position now as your last shot of the Arena Central site. :cheers:


Thank you C2. Yes, we need more up-to-date aerial images of central Birmingham. Anyone got a light aircraft ..... or a drone? Are drones allowed to be flown in the city centre???


----------



## Brum X

*2one2 Tower submitted for planning.*

Plans in for 42-storey Broad Street apartment block.

New name and number of flats revealed as developer Moda Living pushes on with plans for city centre tower.

More details of what will be one of Birmingham's tallest residential towers have been unveiled.

The £183 million project, to be built on the site of the old Tramps nightclub, will be called '2one2 Broad Street' and have 481 apartments.



The news comes as Moda Living, the developer behind the project, submits a formal planning application to Birmingham City Council.

Moda Living is planning to build a 42-storey tower on the run-down site close to Brindleyplace which will have a three-storey plinth with a 200-metre running track on top and a further 39 storeys above.

The apartments will range from studios to three-bedroom units and all will be available to rent only, with Moda Living acting as building manager and landlord once development work is complete.


Other facilities for residents will include a hotel-style lobby staffed by a 24-hour concierge service, gym, free wi-fi, dinning club with demonstration kitchen, public space and eating areas.
There will also be 35,000 sq ft of mixed commercial, retail and leisure space within the three-storey section.

The building will sit opposite another residential project The Bank which is due to have 394 apartments across two buildings.

Earlier this year, Moda Living's planning director James Blakey said the company was likely to open a second or even a third of its developments in Birmingham.

Managing director Tony Brooks said: "Birmingham is a fantastic city and our fully managed building will meet the burgeoning demand for quality accommodation.
"The Moda Living model of single landlord ownership and taking a 360-degree lifestyle approach, covering everything from work to working out, will help meet this shortfall while also raising the bar in the local rental market."

Apache Capital Partners is funding the project and Birmingham practice Glenn Howells Architects has designed it.

Assuming permission is granted this year, work is due to start in 2018 and take up to three years to complete.


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill taken from the Jewellary Quarter*


----------



## Brum X

*Midland Metro Extension Phase 2*

New battery operated trams have now started to arrive into the Birmingham region as part of the next phase of the Metro extension through Birmingham city centre. Some of this extension past some of the cities most beautiful builldings will not be operated by overhead power cables, instead by batteries.


----------



## Sandblast

*COMMONWEALTH GAMES 2022*



*The biggest multi - sporting event on the planet after the Olympics, Birmingham advanced a huge step forward today to host the 2022 Commonwealth Games with the UK Goverement agreeing to back the bid.*




























*95% of the venues are already in place, with a major swimming complex to be built 2 miles to the west of the city centre.*


----------



## Brum X

Its an exciting time to be in Birmingham


----------



## sk327

Do we know what the chances it'll get the 2022 games are?


----------



## Laurence2011

sk327 said:


> Do we know what the chances it'll get the 2022 games are?


Very good chance, Kuala Lumpur has pulled out, Birmingham currently the only bidding city:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1849316&page=7


----------



## Brum X

*Bank Tower 2 Crane Update*

Crane did start to go up yesterday (Saturday) but appears to have stopped today, due to the very strong winds which the UK is getting from an ex hurricane which has blown across the atlantic. Just strong winds now but nothing too bad.

Great though to see another crane going up in Boomingham :cheers:


----------



## Laurence2011

Student accommodation flying up at Millennium Point


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Laurence2011

More student accommodation just off Lancaster St. Viewed from the top floor of Aston uni 










And 3 Snow Hill viewed from my kitchen


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham cityscape is changing*


----------



## Brum X

*Misty, Murky Autumn evening in Birmingham*


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square, PRS, Upto 78 Metres*

Core is nearly at full height overtaking The Mclaren office building


----------



## Brum X

*New tower proposal for Birmingham*


----------



## Brum X

*New tower will be 46 floors*


----------



## Brum X

*New 86metre tower planned for Digbeth area of the city.*


----------



## Laurence2011

Few shots of Exchange Square from today


----------



## Sandblast

*Exchange Square above to be complemented by a 46 storey tower.*


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Brum X

*HSBC UK Headquarters*


----------



## Brum X

*Construction is everywhere*

You even have to walk through it to get from one side of the city centre to the other.


----------



## Sandblast

*Arena Central & Paradise*


















_(Images courtesy of Brumshackalack)_


----------



## Conurbation 2

Great shots Sandblast of the canals. Surely would be worth sending a link to Bham Tourism, BHX and perhaps the airlines including Primera to attract their clientele next year from N. York, Boston and Toronto, even though the weather isn't always quite as shown!


----------



## Laurence2011

Post #1000! For me, so a few snaps around the city centre


----------



## Brum X

*Dandara PRS Development. 75 Metres*

Photo from Metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM Eastside BY NIGHT*

Photo credit to Ray Finkle :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill steelwork going up up up*

Taken from Cornwall Street in the heart of the Birmingham CBD


----------



## Jonesy55

Brum X said:


> Photo credit to Ray Finkle :cheers:


Taken from the end of the balcony outside the back of Selfridges?


----------



## Laurence2011

Floor progress at Exchange^2


----------



## ellbrown

Jonesy55 said:


> Taken from the end of the balcony outside the back of Selfridges?


I think it's from the blue footbridge between Selfridges and Moor Street Car Park. Is nowhere else it could be taken from that view.


----------



## Brum X

*Midland Metro gets Government cash to expand.*

Theresa May announces £250 million for major Midland Metro extension and more.

Greater Birmingham will get £250 million for transport, including a major expansion of the Midland Metro from Wednesbury to Brierley Hill in the Black Country.

Prime Minister Theresa May is to announce £250 million to improve transport in the West Midlands as she visits the region today - including a major extension to the Midland Metro.

The cash will fund an extension of the light-rail Metro from Wednesbury to Brierley Hill in the Black Country.

It's the first allocation from a new £1.7 billion "Transforming Cities" fund, designed to improve transport links and promote local growth within city regions across the country.

The money will go to the West Midlands Combined Authority, led by West Midlands Mayor Andy Street and local council leaders.

And the Authority is set to use the cash to fund a new metro line from Wednesbury to the new "DY5 Enterprise Zone" for high-tech businesses at Brierley Hill, running through Great Bridge, Horseley Heath, Dudley Port, Dudley town centre, the Waterfront and Merry Hill, before terminating at Brierley Hill town centre.

This is the first of a series of proposed extensions to the Metro. Others includes lines to Wolverhampton interchange and to the HS2 terminal at Curzon Street in Birmingham.

It's comes as Chancellor Phillip Hammond, who will join Mrs May on her visit to the West Midlands, prepares to present his Budget statement on Wednesday.

The Government will also announce a major boost in spending on research and development, with an extra investment of £2.3 billion in 2021/22, raising total public investment in R&D to £12.5 billion in that year.
handed the full business case for the Metro extension to Transport Secretary Chris Grayling in July

The West Midlands wanted £200 million for the scheme, leaving open the possibility that some cash from today's grant will be left over for other projects.

Mayor Andy Street said: "The Midland Metro extension to Brierley Hill is the West Midlands Combined Authority’s (WMCA) priority transport project and the £250m from Government means we can get underway.

"The importance of this extension is difficult to understate. It will open up sites for housing and regeneration and reconnect Dudley and Brierley Hill to the rail network for the first time in decade.

"Perhaps most importantly, it connects the DY5 Enterprise Zone to the network and supercharges proposals to create thousands of jobs in Brierley Hill.

"This has been a long time coming - many decades in fact - but because of the WMCA presenting a compelling case to Government, we are finally able to start work, subject to board approval.

"We now begin looking at the next projects we want to fund, with the extension of the Metro to Eastside to connect with the HS2 station at Curzon and the reopening of the Camp Hill line very much in our sights."

Transport Secretary Chris Grayling said: "Investment in transport is crucial to a strong and resilient economy. The Transforming Cities Fund will drive productivity and growth in cities where this is most needed, connecting communities and making it quicker and easier for people to get around.

"We have already seen the impact of better integrated transport links for both passengers and the local economy in cities like Nottingham and Manchester.

"This new fund will enable more English cities to reap these benefits, helping to deliver the opportunities and ambition of the Industrial Strategy across the country, as well as driving forward the Northern Powerhouse and Midlands Engine."

The measures are part of the Government's Industrial Strategy, designed to create good jobs.

Writing in The Times, Mrs May said: "One of my first actions as Prime Minister was to begin the development of a modern industrial strategy that will help businesses to create high-quality, well paid jobs right across the country.

"This is a new long-term approach to shaping a stronger and fairer economy for decades to come.

"It helps young people to develop the skills they need to take up the high-paid, high-skilled jobs of the future."

The Budget will include measures to boost the car industry, with £400 million for electric car charging points and measures to put driverless cars on the UK's roads by 2021.

Ministers believe the driverless car industry will be worth £28 billion to the UK economy by 2035 and support 27,000 jobs.


----------



## Brum X

*HS2 is coming to Birmingham*


----------



## 916646

Time to big my own pictures up as no-one else seems to. All from my forays around the City at the weekend :banana:

*EMPORIUM*










*THE LANSDOWNE
*









*EXCHANGE SQUARE PHASE 1
*
The 27-storey tower is now underway



















Phase 2 proposes a 46-storey scraper, with an app due sometime this year/ Q1 2018

*THE BANK TOWER 1
*








CityGent










Phase 2 consists of a 31-storey resi tower. Core currently going up and stands at 5 stories at this current time.

*INTERNATIONAL HOUSE
*


















&*SNOW HILL PHASE 2 - LARGEST SPEC OFFICE BUILD OUTSIDE OF LONDON
*



























More on the Birmingham Construction thread :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

Your photo's are awesome PB, i cant like them enough. 

I did make a comment like "Great photos's PB" on the Exchange Square thread at the weekend as i do really appreciate your hard work and so do others.

All of us are doing a great job promoting the Birmingham story so thanks to everybody, at the start of the year this thread was only updated by Sandblast, and then i took some responsibility to keep it upto date as much as i can and now others from the Birmingham forum are here too. 

:cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*The Bank Tower 1 & 2 Update*


----------



## Brum X

*Ground works now taking place for the construction of 3 Arena Central*

2 Arena Central (HSBC UK Headquarters in the background)

3 Arena Central will be the Birmingham Headquarters for HMRC (UK Government department)


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill, One Chamberlain Square and Midland Metro Construction*





Last photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Laurence2011

Floor progress is ridiculously fast right now


----------



## Sandblast

*New HSBC Headquarters*

*Banking jobs moving from London to Birmingham. 2,500 people will be working here in 12 months time. Great news for the economy of Greater Birmingham.*









_(Perrybuck)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Exchange Square - phase 1*

*Exchange Square Phase 1 | Eastside | 8, 15 & 27 fl | 32m, 52m & 80m | U/C*









_(PerpetualBrum)_









_(PerpetualBrum)_









_(PerpetualBrum)
_


*Exchange Square Phase 2 | Eastside | 47 fl | 140m | Proposed*


----------



## Sandblast

Sorry PB, didn't mean to 'trump' your post .... we posted simultaneously!

Plenty of snow in the south Midlands, what's it like up in Birmingham at the moment?


----------



## Sandblast

*Centenary Square | City Centre | Re-modelling*

*As it was until recent months .....*











*..... this is to come.*



















*Construction of attenuation tanks under the new public square.* For such a huge public space, the tanks are needed to cope with rain water run-off. *Arena Central development under construction on the other side of Broad Street.*









_(metrogogo)_









_(ellbrown)_


The image below is for illustrative purposes to show the massing of the *Paradise* re-development under construction at the 'city' end of Centenary Square. Almost *£1.5Billion* being invested in this one area of the city centre alone.


----------



## AbidM

Centenary Square in Birmingham giving St Peter's Square in Manchester a run for it's money, it looks sublime.


----------



## Sandblast

*Birmingham submit new offer in a bid for 2022 Commonwealth Games*

*A decision could be made as early as this week.*

https://www.insidethegames.biz/arti...-in-bid-to-be-awarded-2022-commonwealth-games

Three of the venues shown below are close together -* Arena Birmingham*, the *International Convention Centre* and the World renowned *Symphony Hall.*










We await the decision.


----------



## Laurence2011

Winter is coming.... ❄


----------



## Sandblast

Thanks Laurence2011, nearly 30cms of snow fell in places today, closing Birmingham International Airport.


----------



## Sandblast

*Labour considers moving Bank of England to Birmingham*

_Relocation would be part of attempt to create regional economic policy hub_

_Consultants commissioned by John McDonnell, the shadow chancellor, have concluded that the central bank’s base in Threadneedle Street is “unsatisfactory and leads to the regions being underweighted in policy decisions.”

They have recommended moving “some functions” to Birmingham, to be located “next door or close to” the National Investment Bank and Strategic Investment Board, organisations that Labour plans to create on entering government. Labour’s policy review will include whether the governor should also be based in Birmingham.

“All three, side-by-side, would constitute a new ‘economic policy’ hub,” said an interim report by consultants GFC Economics and Clearpoint Corporation Management.

*The report suggested moving the BoE’s premises “close to” Birmingham’s main train station, saying a relocation would “provide a clear, visible example of a new government’s determination to promote growth and a rebalancing of the economy”.*_

https://www.ft.com/content/a20e407a-dc4c-11e7-a039-c64b1c09b482


Well, this got me thinking, where would City BoE staff feel at home in _'little ole Brum'_. One of the best locations will be *Two Chamberlain Square*, below.


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill*

Largest office under construction outside London.


----------



## aqeembayor

*NEW MONACO (FORMERLY MONACO HOUSE), BRISTOL ST, B5*

Developer: MCR Property Group

Plans unveiled for a 29 storey apartment complex:

http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/bus...y/plans-unveiled-29-storey-apartment-14038629




























What it used to look like (now thankfully demolished!):


----------



## Brum X

*Bank Tower 2/33 Floors/102 metres*


----------



## Brum X

*5 glass panels have now been added on 3 Snowhill*


----------



## RegentHouse

Exchange Square Phase 2 could be a great tower if it wasn't for the random holes poked in the top.

I can't say New Monaco is much of an improvement over Monaco House architecturally. Lighter paint on the former building would have been much better than the cheap-looking shifty and scattered mess proposed.


----------



## 916646

RegentHouse said:


> Exchange Square Phase 2 could be a great tower if it wasn't for the random holes poked in the top.
> 
> I can't say New Monaco is much of an improvement over Monaco House architecturally. Lighter paint on the former building would have been much better than the cheap-looking shifty and scattered mess proposed.


I'm sure we'll see amendments to Exchange 2 for the better once the planning application hits us, unless they've already changed elements of the building prior to releasing it.


----------



## aqeembayor

:banana::cheers::banana::cheers::banana::cheers::banana::cheers::banana::cheers::banana::cheers::banana::cheers:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/42437441

*Birmingham has been announced as the host of the 2022 Commonwealth Games.*

_"The city's was the only bid submitted to the Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF) by the deadline of 30 September after it was chosen ahead of Liverpool as Britain's candidate.

The CGF initially deemed the bid was "not fully compliant".

However, the city has now been confirmed as the host of the £750m Games, the most expensive sports event in Britain since the London Olympics.

Birmingham mayor Andy Street described the announcement as a "fantastic Christmas present for our region". 

The bidding process has been beset with problems, with the South African city of Durban awarded the Games in 2015 before being stripped of the event because it did not meet the CGF criteria.

After Birmingham's bid was initially deemed to not meet the necessary criteria, previously interested cities such as Victoria in Canada and Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia were given another two months to apply, but no bids materialised. 

Birmingham's organisers will now move forward with plans to build the UK's largest permanent athletics stadium, supplemented by four indoor arenas. 

The decision will also enable the council to pursue the purchase of land for the athletes' village in Perry Barr, one of the city's northern suburbs."_


----------



## novaguy

Great news


----------



## Brum X

Really exciting times to be part of the Birmingham story :cheers:


----------



## 916646

Positive news indeed. Hopefully we'll have a few more towers in the sky by then, Phase 2 of Exchange Square & MODA on Broad Street - which was unanimously approved this morning - spring to mind.

Phase 1 of Exchange Square from Reiss0mari:














































& MODA










*MERRY CHRISTMAS* :cheers::scouserd::cheers1:


----------



## Brum X

*Bank Tower 2/33 Floors/102 metres*

Photo taken by aqeembayor :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks

AbidM said:


> Centenary Square in Birmingham giving St Peter's Square in Manchester a run for it's money, it looks sublime.


Pretty standard office park imo. That little temple is cool though.


----------



## Sandblast

Mr Bricks said:


> Pretty standard office park imo. That little temple is cool though.


*Before you 'put your foot in it' completely.*










*That "little temple", as you put it, is in fact the Hall of Memory, and is there to remember the dead from two World Wars.*

Will forgive you for that, and Centenary Square will be quite splendid when the square itself and all of the developments are competed around it in a couple of years time. A Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Sandblast

*Happy New Year from Birmingham*









_(Tony flickr)_

Over the next year or two the image above should look a little different with the addition of the buildings below.














































With the Commonwealth Games in 2022 and the arrival of the new high speed rail terminus in 2026 in the city centre, the next few years are going to be very busy!


----------



## blueboy

Looking at our skyline only reiterates how much a couple of 150 to 200m towers would enhance it. The density is already there but it severely needs some landmark talls standing proud.
The current crop of developments, while welcome aren't quite tall enough to do this, still I don't think it'll be too long before they start to come taller


----------



## Mr.D00p

The fact that the supposed 2nd city of the UK still hasn't got a 150m+ office or residential tower by now is quite ridiculous and telling of the 2nd rate ambition of the developers active in Birmingham.


----------



## Sandblast

Mr.D00p said:


> The fact that the supposed 2nd city of the UK still hasn't got a 150m+ office or residential tower by now is quite ridiculous and telling of the 2nd rate ambition of the developers active in Birmingham.


That aside, there is a phenomenal amount of development going on in the city at the moment, a lot of it putting right the mistakes by planners in the 1950's & 60's. The city will be unrecognisable in 10 years time.

A couple of really tall buildings will be nice, and I'm sure with the arrival of the new High Speed Train terminus in the city centre, and one 10 miles away on the outskirts of the city by 2026, will accelerate Birmingham's renaissance. The Commonwealth Games in 2022 won't do any harm either. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Mr.D00p said:


> The fact that the supposed 2nd city of the UK still hasn't got a 150m+ office or residential tower by now is quite ridiculous and telling of the 2nd rate ambition of the developers active in Birmingham.


Birmingham had a lot of issues in terms of layout from post war developments that are mostly being tackled now, this is where the investment in Birmingham is showing and having more of an impact than a regional skyscraper ever could, this is something thankfully most cities in the UK don't have to address to such as large an extent. When you are in Birmingham it definitely feels like a large city.


----------



## Laurence2011

Happy new year to all, here's to a great and prosperous 2018, i'm still at my parents for xmas but I cannot wait to get back to beautiful brum and start posting pictures again :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

cardiff said:


> Birmingham had a lot of issues in terms of layout from post war developments that are mostly being tackled now, this is where the investment in Birmingham is showing and having more of an impact than a regional skyscraper ever could, this is something thankfully most cities in the UK don't have to address to such as large an extent. When you are in Birmingham it definitely feels like a large city.


*REGENERATION*

*The scale of the redevelopment of Birmingham due to war time damage & bad planning after the war was a massive undertaking and started more than 25 years ago. The city is half way through a huge transformation period, which Brummies always knew would take a couple of generations to get the city back where it should be.*










*However, there is still enough left of Birmingham, along with the 'new' to make it extremely interesting, vibrant, unique and, in parts, quite beautiful.*


















_(Ross Jukes)_









_(Ross Jukes)_



























_(Ross Jukes)_









_(Ross Jukes)_









_(Ross Jukes)_


*.... but still a vibrant, bustling city too.
*










*Here's to 2018! * :cheers:


----------



## Justme

Great photos, thanks, but a lot of it has little context for me as I don't yet know this city. Could you add a short name under each photo of what the main subject is?

I especially am interested in what the building with the domes on the roof is.


----------



## Galro

^^ It's the University of Birmingham.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Birmingham


----------



## Bligh

cardiff said:


> When you are in Birmingham it definitely feels like a large city.


Of course, everyone's entitled to an opinion... but I definitely feel that Manchester feels and looks like a bigger City than Birmingham. 

My fiance and her family are from Birmingham and I visit a lot. From my humble experiences in Bham over the last 5 years I feel like Birmingham doesn't know what to do with itself. It doesn't help that your City Government has an awful reputation.

I need to look into this topic more, but I strongly feel like Manchester is a big city with a clear goal with a destination.. and Birmingham just doesn't have that right now. The Commonwealth Games should help a little. 

I don't mean to offend because I love this City. But I really don't feel like it's the 2nd City anymore... it's becoming more and more obvious to me. The sooner Birmingham City realizes this surely it will spark more action.. right?


----------



## ellbrown

Justme said:


> Great photos, thanks, but a lot of it has little context for me as I don't yet know this city. Could you add a short name under each photo of what the main subject is?
> 
> I especially am interested in what the building with the domes on the roof is.



The photos by Ross Jukes above are of the following:

Three Snowhill

Victoria Square

Grand Hotel Birmingham - Colmore Row

Gas Street Basin

Bullring

University of Birmingham

55 Colmore Row

Brindleyplace

Birmingham Cathedral

Cannon Street (off New Street)

The Mailbox - Suffolk Street Queenway


----------



## blueboy

Bligh said:


> Of course, everyone's entitled to an opinion... but I definitely feel that Manchester feels and looks like a bigger City than Birmingham.
> 
> My fiance and her family are from Birmingham and I visit a lot. From my humble experiences in Bham over the last 5 years I feel like Birmingham doesn't know what to do with itself. It doesn't help that your City Government has an awful reputation.
> 
> I need to look into this topic more, but I strongly feel like Manchester is a big city with a clear goal with a destination.. and Birmingham just doesn't have that right now. The Commonwealth Games should help a little.
> 
> I don't mean to offend because I love this City. But I really don't feel like it's the 2nd City anymore... it's becoming more and more obvious to me. The sooner Birmingham City realizes this surely it will spark more action.. right?


 I don't disagree with nearly all you've said there but I still think currently Birmingham feels like a bigger city, and in many respects it is. However Manchester markets itself much better, it has 2 top football teams that no doubt help with that, it has a brand almost. 
Birmingham has nothing but years of ridicule, we are the place everyone loves to knock, most out of pure ignorance so we are constantly fighting against that but I think things are changing here. 
We have a young population, there is massive investment in the city center (OK, so we aren't quite getting the talls that Manchester is yet) we will have hs2 10 years before Manchester and we have the commonwealth games before that. It's up to us to show a little but of bravado now.


----------



## Sandblast

The only thing way can clearly measure *"Second City Status" *is by population, and not the metropolitan urban areas as a whole.

For people not familiar with city populations in the UK, the City of Birmingham has a population of almost 1,150,000. The City of Manchester has a population slightly less than half that of Birmingham, of just over 500,000. In fact, the City of Manchester, in population terms is less than Leeds, Glasgow & Sheffield.

However, the metropolitan areas of both Birmingham & Manchester are very similar with around 2.8 million people. But what differentiates Birmingham from Manchester in these metropolitan districts is that Birmingham, in population terms, is far bigger than it's surrounding towns & cities (there are 7 of them). The Manchester Metropolitan area contains 10 towns & cities to get to a population similar to 'Greater Birmingham' (West Midlands).

A minor point, that I'm sure our great friends in Manchester would argue. Both fantastic cities, both important commercial centres that need more help to compete with London on a global scale, which completely eclipses all UK cities on every level.

The West Midlands region, with Birmingham at it's centre, has a population of 5.5 million people, and contributes more than a quarter of all manufactured exports from the UK. Birmingham also is a big banking centre, was the birthplace of Lloyds Bank and also the Midland Bank (HSBC) and home to Deutsche Bank in the English regions, and soon home to the new HSBC commercial & personal banking headquarters, a huge coup for the city, and the Bank of England is considering moving out of London to the city.

On top of that, Birmingham is the second most important city for shopping in England after London's West End, the Bullring / Grand Central shopping centre attracts more than 42 million shoppers a year. Birmingham's New Street railway station is the busiest station outside of London with 43 million people passing through it every year. Birmingham is home to Britain's busiest exhibition centre, the 9th busiest in Europe, and a state of the art Convention Centre, home to one of the World's finest concert halls, Symphony Hall. With more live theatre outside of London's West End, the largest pre-Raphaelite art collection in the World, Europe's largest public library ....... *how do we measure a Second City?!?*


*Symphony Hall*










*Bullring*











*New Street Station*










*Brindleyplace/ Deutsche Bank*










*International Convention Centre*










*Museum & Art Gallery*










*National Exhibition Centre*










*Library of Birmingham*


----------



## mileymc1

People are just going to throw facts around that represent their city in a better light. Your not going to say how Manchester Airport handles 27 million passengers a year vs Birmingham Airport at 12 million. Manchester's much larger metro handling 40 million people a year against only 7 million for Midland Metro. The countless skyscrapers going up and planned for Man towards the little ambition for Brum.

In all fairness though I don't think it's down to the airports, or train stations or the stupid facts and silly numbers that get thrown around. If that's the case B'ham should be the capital with it's 1.2 million population. As you mentioned The City Of Manchester only has 550k, but The City Of London only has 10k.

People can clearly see what cities are doing better than others with all the updates on the forum. When visiting certain cities you can feel the real buzz in the atmosphere. People also have different opinions, some may hate Man but love B'ham and visa versa. 

There are many cites around the world that are more well known than the capitals like New York for example. A certain city can be doing better at times than others and go back and forth. Does it really matter?

A second city isn't even a real title. B'ham get's classed as the Third City and there is anger and upset from locals. B'ham gets classed as the Second City then others refer it as the U.K's "Middle Chid".

There is no winning, it usually turns into a heated convo. Just support each other and enjoy all the amazing cities for their differences and individualities across the U.K.


_(However just a word of advice. If it really does bother some people that much, I honestly think by having to try prove it rings alarm bells)_


----------



## Sandblast

The strange thing is .... whilst we are happily posting here on the Birmingham World Forum, minding our own business, someone comes along and tells us how they prefer Manchester to Birmingham. Not you, btw, mileymc. We were just posting informative images of our *own* city ... on our *own* forum. Note, we don't spam the Manchester World forum.

*No-one (Birmingham posters) even mentioned Manchester .... what is it with these insecurities with some 'up North'?*

I've travelled extensively across the USA, and know a few US cities well. My favourite two are Boston & San Francisco...... don't think either of these are the second, third or even fourth cities of the USA, and neither have the tallest buildings. Who cares if Los Angeles, New York or Chicago are the second cities or not ..... the residents of those cities couldn't give a toss!!!

Birmingham by population, by default, is the Second City ..... we haven't asked for it .... it is just the way it is. We don't really care, it isn't an issue. It is Manchester folk trying to challenge it. 

Stick to your *'which is the most important Northern City'* debate with your neighbour, Liverpool.

Any way, back to our city.

*Birmingham CBD - Colmore Row*


----------



## WarwickDan

mileymc1 said:


> _(However just a word of advice. If it really does bother some people that much, I honestly think by having to try prove it rings alarm bells)_


In fairness all Sandblast has tried to do is highlight Birmingham's renaissance and the overall importance of the city to the country as a whole. The point was made that _both_ cities are doing fantastically well.

Also I think it's unsurprising that Brummies appear to get offended easily regarding others' perceptions of their city. For decades Birmingham (along with Liverpool) has unfairly been the target of severe negative attitudes from other people within the UK. When you consider the city's significance to the country over the past 200 years, such prejudice is perhaps...unfortunate. 

Ultimately, as in Manchester, something special is currently happening in Brum. Long may this "provincial" advancement continue. 

Keep up the good work, Sandblast.


----------



## Sandblast

Thank you WarwickDan. I don't normally 'bite' to such comments, but with the efforts some of us here are trying to portray our city in a positive light, it sometimes doesn't go down too well with one or two in a certain Northern city ..... which is a shame, because Cottonopolis is no Xanadu either.


----------



## mileymc1

Some people enjoy starting debates and like to stir the pot, not targeted to any individual posters on here. They know it will add fuel to the fire, however it shouldn't be such a sensitive issue in my opinion. I didn't realise when I first joined this forum how much tension and competition there is with U.K cities. I personally love keep updated and see what's going on in B'ham aswell as London, Bristol, Manchester, Leeds, L'pool etc...


All I was trying to say is I wouldn't try to prove anything to those who are just looking for a response. (Not directed at Bligh either) People can clearly see with all the hard work keeping this page updated across the dozens of projects going on around B'ham how well the city is doing. As well as many other cites across the country.


----------



## AbidM

Clearly you guys haven't heard of Crawley but I won't hold it to you


----------



## Sandblast

*103 Colmore Row | 26 fls | 108m | Approved + Demo*

Starting in May, this will be the tallest office building under construction in the UK outside of London.


----------



## Sandblast

*SNOWHILL*


*1976*









*1983*










*1986*










*2000's*



















*2017*


















*2019*


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill 90 metre Office development*


----------



## Brum X

*Bank Tower 2/33 Floors/102 metres*


----------



## Brum X

*Landsdowne House, Residential, Hagley Road, Westside*


----------



## Brum X

*One Centenary Square*


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square, PRS, Upto 78 Metres*


----------



## Brum X

*Dandara PRS Development. 75 Metres*


----------



## Brum X

*The Forum, PRS, Southside*


----------



## Brum X

*One Chamberlain Square*


----------



## Sandblast

Ooooh, great. Thanks for the updates, Brum X.


----------



## Sandblast

Some of the construction work in central Birmingham you can see from a few miles away in the night time image below by *Tim Cornbill*.









_(Tim Cornbill)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Some of the great lengths (and heights) our Birmingham photographers go to to bring us our image updates on a regular basis.*









(Junction Eleven)


----------



## Laurence2011

Exchange square, student accommodation at Eastside City Park, and also a first look at initial archeological/enabling works at the new Curzon St. HS2 station site


----------



## Sandblast

*Two for One*

*HSBC Headquarters (background u/c) & The Forum Apartment Building (centre u/c)*










_(ellbrown)_


*HSBC Building*








_(metrogogo)_

*The Forum*








_(PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Plot G - Arena Central - apartment building*

*Under construction*










*Interesting construction technique, take a look .....*

*https://youtu.be/0AOX5Lhxxok*











_(PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Bank 2 - apartment tower*

*Under construction.*









_(PerpetualBrum)
_

*Bank 2*










The core continues to rise on what will briefly be Birmingham's tallest apartment building, *Bank 2*, until it is eventually overtaken by the *Moda Tower* opposite, and then *Exchange Square Tower* across town. 


*Moda Tower*









*Exchange Square Tower*


----------



## Sandblast

*Arena Central*

*Multiple buildings, multiple uses.*


















_(SteveOC)_


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill 90 metre Office development*


----------



## Laurence2011

Few shots of Centenary Square from this afternoon


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension Phase 2*

Work continues around Victoria Square

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham finally reaching for the skies*

How 2one2 Broad street (42 floors) and The Bank Towers (33 floors) will look on the city centre (Westside) skyline creating a new tower cluster.

Photo's of The Bank Tower 2 taken by me and Felsham :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham Chamberlain Square redevelopment*

*New render showing 3 Chamberlain Square*


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM Eastside*

And High Speed 2 new City Centre railway station linking Birmingham to London and eventually Birmingham to the north of the UK.


----------



## aqeembayor

Phwoar can't wait to see 2one2 Broad Street tower rise, it's gonna be a beast!


----------



## Brum X

*Dandara PRS Apartment Tower 80 metres*

Photo credit to Metrogogo


----------



## aqeembayor

*fDi’s European Cities and Regions of the Future 2018/19 – FDI Strategy (Cities)*

https://www.fdiintelligence.com/Locations/Europe/fDi-s-European-Cities-and-Regions-of-the-Future-2018-19-FDI-Strategy-Cities



> *Booming Birmingham
> *
> Birmingham has ranked first of all large European cities for its FDI Strategy. The West Midlands Growth Company, which is responsible for promotion and attraction of inward investment, works in conjunction with local enterprise partnerships, local authorities, universities and a range of private sector entities to promote the city and the wider Midlands region.
> 
> Birmingham is home to five enterprise zones, each specialised and designed to attract certain investors. The Enterprise Zone boasts 39 sites and aims to attract digital media and tech companies, while the Advanced Manufacturing hub in Aston, Life Sciences Campus in Edgbaston and the Food Hub in north Birmingham all offer space, facilities and business support for targeted sectors.
> 
> Investors choosing Birmingham will also benefit from the new High Speed 2 (HS2) rail service, which will allow investors to travel between London and Birmingham in about 50 minutes, and has brought with it investment in housing and office space around two HS2 stations in the Greater Birmingham area.
> 
> There are residential and commercial projects currently under development in the city. These include Birmingham Snow Hill, offering companies more than 200,000 square metres of office space and 4000 residential units; and Paradise, a £500m ($695m) grade A office space development, offering 33,000 square metres of office space in the first phase and 27,000 square metres in the second.
> 
> The West Midlands Growth Company assists investors with settling into the city, helping with recruitment for their operations and linking R&D businesses with higher education institutions. The agency organises business networking events and its research arm, the Regional Observatory, provides companies with data and analysis to guide and support their business decisions. Public relations support is also provided through the agency’s channels.


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row, Birmingham set for June 2018 start.*

*229,000 sq ft Grade A Offices (Will be tallest U/C office outside of London), with 15,000 sqft leisure space & 8,000 sqft rooftop restaurant. 

Clients: Rockspring & Sterling Property Ventures

Contractor: BAM Construction

Due to start: Summer 2018 

Target completion: 2020

Cost: £80m

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806777&page=83 *
0.139 ha150 m


----------



## Brum X

*Get ready for Birmingham's next construction project*

*14fl - 3 Arena CentraL
Floors: 14
Use: 240,000 sq ft grade A offices. HMRC have signed a 25-year lease to be based here.
Architects: MAKE
Contractor: Galliford Try
Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234*

Photo credit to SteveOC


----------



## Brum X

*hs2 is hotting up in Birmingham*




These are the plans for the Birmingham Curzon Street Station.

The design for the new station will be unveiled very soon.



https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ile/529784/C224-ARP-CV-DPP-040-226700-FPD.pdf


----------



## Brum X

*Snow Hill Wharf now has full planning approval*

Demolition of all of the existing office and FGF warehousing units on the site and replacing them with five new buildings, ranging from three to 21 storeys, containing 157 one-bedroom, 218 two-bedroom and 29 three-bedroom apartments. 

There will also be three landscaped podium gardens, concierge service, gymnasium and cinema room alongside parking for 139 cars, including five charging points for electric vehicles, and space for 408 bikes. 

Floors – 21 

Use – Residential

Architects – Grid Architects

Developer – Berkeley Homes (St. Joseph arm)

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2043593


----------



## Brum X

*20fl - Snowhill Phase 3

Floors: 20

Use: 420,000 sqft spec build office

Client: Ballymore

Architects: Sidell Gibson

Contractor: BAM Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481039&page=100*

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM City Centre (Westside)*

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Laurence2011

Exchange Square yesterday


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham SMITHFIELD*

https://vimeo.com/225081606


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 1, PRS, Upto 78 Metres*


----------



## Brum X

*The Landsdowne, City Centre, Westside*

*Use – 206 Residential units

Client – Seven Capital & Long Harbour

Contractor – Interserve Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799971&page=19 *

Photo taken by Bloxwich Stroller :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Use: HSBC UK Headquarters. 210,000 sq ft offices

Architects - MAKE

Contractor: Galliford Try

Completion: 2018

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799966&page=67
0.266 ha219 m*

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

I think that the HSBC building is such a mistake. It completely destroys the architectural integrity to the Alpha Tower. It's such a good plot but I feel like it's been completely wasted :-(


----------



## blueboy

Bligh said:


> I think that the HSBC building is such a mistake. It completely destroys the architectural integrity to the Alpha Tower. It's such a good plot but I feel like it's been completely wasted :-(


Totally agree, I can't really understand why we could not have had one taller building with space around it (and alpha for that matter) instead of all these smaller buildings fighting for space?


----------



## Bligh

blueboy said:


> Totally agree, I can't really understand why we could not have had one taller building with space around it (and alpha for that matter) instead of all these smaller buildings fighting for space?


It's such a shame. And it actually makes the Alpha Tower look smaller. hno:


----------



## Brum X

*Arena Central Site, still lots of room for a few tall resi towers ?*

Great photo from Metrogogo, Birmingham looks great in the sun. :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

Bligh said:


> It's such a shame. And it actually makes the Alpha Tower look smaller. hno:


Actually, I thought that from the photos exhibited here. But when you stand in front of them, in real life, Alpha Tower actually looks taller!

Photo images can be deceptive ...... and usually, deceptively '_wrong_'. 









_(metrogogo)_









_(metrogogo)_









_(metrogogo)_


----------



## Brum X

*27fl - Exchange Square Phase 1 ( Latest photo's )*

*Floors: 9, 16, 27

Use: 603 Residential units

Client: Nikal

Architects: Stephenson Studio

Contractor: Sir Robert McAlpine

Cost: £125m

Completion: 2019

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905357*


----------



## Brum X

*15fl - The Emporium*

*Use: 185 student bedrooms

Contractor: Shaylor 

Total Cost: £19.5m 

Completion: 2018

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563975&page=2*3


----------



## Sandblast

Great updates as usual, Brum X. :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*33fl - The Bank Tower II*

*Use: 212 Residential units

Client: Regal Property Group

Architects: Glancy Nicholls Architects

Contractor: Wates

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438&page=82*


----------



## Brum X

*16fl - The Lansdowne*

*Use – 206 Residential units

Client – Seven Capital & Long Harbour

Contractor – Interserve Construction

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799971&page=19*


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill 90 metre Office development*

Largest Speculative office building U/C outside London.

Photo's credit to ReissOmari :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*One Chamberlain Square & One Centenary Square*

Photo credit to ReissOmari :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*WATCH THIS, IT IS INSANE*

But Birmingham looks awesome 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLQ-RCDzhJg


----------



## Sandblast

Brum X said:


> But Birmingham looks awesome
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLQ-RCDzhJg


Someone who should legally be at the top of the tower crane!











..... actually, wrong tower crane .... this one is at the One Chamberlain Square building!!!!


----------



## Brum X

*No stopping the Birmingham BOOM*

Planning permission APPROVED yesterday

*14fl - One Centenary Way

Use – Offices

Architects – Glenn Howells Architects

Developer – Argent

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2022363*


----------



## Brum X

*More family homes coming to the heart of Birmingham*

*Source: Birmingham Post*

Almost 150 family homes to be built on edge of Birmingham city centre
Developer wins praise from city planners for adapting its plans for 778 homes, flats and affordable housing.

Developer Barratt Homes has won high praise for adapting its plans for 778 homes on the edge of Birmingham City centre.

Planning committee members were delighted with the designs, mix of houses and flats and amount of affordable housing, car parking and green space included in the proposals for the former Matthew Boulton College site at Highgate.

https://www.birminghampost.co.uk/news/property/almost-150-family-homes-built-14355717


----------



## Sandblast

Incredible the amount of construction work going on in the city centre. Plus, there are murmerings of taller buildings to come!

An exciting build up to the *2022 Commonwealth Games* and the opening of the *London to Birmingham HS2 high speed train line in 2026.*


----------



## Sandblast

*Birmingham's burgeoning CBD 2018*


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast said:


> Incredible the amount of construction work going on in the city centre. Plus, there are murmerings of taller buildings to come!
> 
> An exciting build up to the *2022 Commonwealth Games* and the opening of the *London to Birmingham HS2 high speed train line in 2026.*


----------



## Brum X

*2one2 Tower (MODA Birmingham) 42 floors, 132metres*

New CGI of the back of the main tower, looks really smart for the backend of a buiding.


----------



## Sandblast

A rare drive through town for me tonight (in the slush!!) .... and the site for this one is well and truly ready to go.


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM reaching for the skies*

Which will give us an awesome skyline, the best in the UK outside london in my opinion.

Together with Bank Towwer, 103 Colmore Row, 2one2 Broad street and now Exchange Square phase 2, all towers over 100 metres.

Thanks to Birmingham for the information.

*@Midlands UK MIPIM
24h24 hours ago
More
Construction on phase 2 of #Birmingham’s 1st significant #buildtorent scheme, is due to go underway at Exchange Square this year. @NikalLtd‘s £300M urban village will be situated opposite the HS2 terminal & will be Birmingham's tallest landmark*

There latest proposal was this 46 floor tower. our tallest landmark at the moment is the BT Tower which stands at a proud 152metres so will the final proposal be taller than this tower ??


----------



## Sandblast

*HSBC Headquarters*

*Under Construction*


















_(metrogogo)
_


----------



## Sandblast

*Wait for it .......*

*..... not sure what the equivalent would be in Warsaw, Toronto, Dubai or Tokyo, but ...*

... the World's largest PRIMARK store is coming to Birmingham!









(ReissOmari)









(ReissOmari)









_(metrogogo)_

.... bringing 500 jobs to town.



















^^ *right next door to the Bullring shopping mall, one of the busiest city centre malls in Europe, so should do well.*


----------



## Brum X

Awesome photo of the Hyatt Regency and new HSBC UK Headquarters Sandblast :cheers:

Cheers to Metro


----------



## Laurence2011

Been watching that Primark grow day by day from the treadmill in the gym opposite! Still not sick of the view


----------



## cardiff

Damn you Birmingham, first you take our largest John Lewis title and now our Primark title too!


----------



## Sandblast

cardiff said:


> Damn you Birmingham, first you take our largest John Lewis title and now our Primark title too!


I know, how classy are we?!?! :lol:


----------



## ellbrown

John Lewis Cardiff



John Lewis Birmingham


----------



## Brum X

*11fl - Newhall Square: Phase 2*

*Use: 221 residential units 

Floors: Varying between 6 and 11 storeys with 4 ground floor commercial units

Client: Spitfire Bespoke Homes

Architect: Associated Architects

Completion: August 2019

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1984853*


----------



## Sandblast

*Two Chamberlain Square - under construction*




































_(metrogogo)_









_(metrogogo)_


----------



## wakka12

Some really nice projects there . But that landsdowne wow..looks really bad. Future city eyesore, I mistook it for a bad 60's development when I saw it. When I saw the first image I assumed the next image would be a render of the building that would replace it..

And chamberlain square looks absolutely magnificent..world class..not necessarily the building but the ensemble its part, lovely old and new buildings


----------



## Sandblast

wakka12 said:


> Some really nice projects there . But that landsdowne wow..looks really bad. Future city eyesore, I mistook it for a bad 60's development when I saw it. When I saw the first image I assumed the next image would be a render of the building that would replace it..


Yes, I had reservations with this one. It actually looks quite good in reality .... if you like brick, that is!!!


----------



## mileymc1

cardiff said:


> Damn you Birmingham, first you take our largest John Lewis title and now our Primark title too!



Oh c'mon Mr. Cardiff at least your city and B'ham have a John Lewis. Manchester still doesn't have a city centre store. How freaking crazy is that!! To top it off you know where the current biggest Primark in the world is? Yup here in the North West, Greater Manchester in fact. Thanks B'ham, taken another title :bash: :lol: 


_(We do have a better Selfridges, two of them actually as well as a bigger and better Harvey Nics haha take that both regions!)_


----------



## Brum X

mileymc1 said:


> Oh c'mon Mr. Cardiff at least your city and B'ham have a John Lewis. Manchester still doesn't have a city centre store. How freaking crazy is that!! To top it off you know where the current biggest Primark in the world is? Yup here in the North West, Greater Manchester in fact. Thanks B'ham, taken another title :bash: :lol:
> 
> 
> _(We do have a better Selfridges, two of them actually as well as a bigger and better Harvey Nics haha take that both regions!)_


You might have x 2 Selfridges but ours is world famous :cheers:

So that's another title taken in my book, HA HA

BIRMINGHAM is going UP UP UP


----------



## mileymc1

Brum X said:


> You might have x 2 Selfridges but ours is world famous :cheers:
> 
> So that's another title taken in my book, HA HA



When you think of buildings in B'ham the exterior of Selfridges does stand out as one of the memorable features for sure!


----------



## Sandblast

mileymc1 said:


> When you think of buildings in B'ham the exterior of Selfridges does stand out as one of the memorable features for sure!


*.... the interior is pretty impressive too.* :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*One Centenary Square (HSBC UK headquarters)*

Getting ready for its BIG opening soon


----------



## Justme

I have to be honest, we in Manchester may have "two" Selfridges, but it doesn't really count since the inner city one is just a cut-down version that isn't a full Selfridges. Technically, it's not really a department store since it only has one department - clothing. No technology and not even a food hall which is what Selfridges is famous for.

The Birmingham one looks amazing inside and out and please tell me it is a full sized one with a food hall.

Actually, the Birmingham Selfridges has such a dramatic exterior, I've seen it used all around the world in marketing and retail (as a location)

... and you guys have a John Lewis in the city centre.... again, we have two John Lewis' in Manchester, but none in the city centre!


----------



## JBGee

Justme said:


> I have to be honest, we in Manchester may have "two" Selfridges, but it doesn't really count since the inner city one is just a cut-down version that isn't a full Selfridges. Technically, it's not really a department store since it only has one department - clothing. No technology and not even a food hall which is what Selfridges is famous



The bottom floor of Mcr city centre Selfridges did used to house the food hall and technology - I’m not sure why it was removed, assuming other items are more profitable as that floor is now entirely cosmetics/fragrance and a San Carlo cafe.

Anyway back to Brum, some amazing proposals coming through. I’ve not been for a long time but it looks like every inch of the city centre is being developed.


----------



## Brum X

Justme said:


> I have to be honest, we in Manchester may have "two" Selfridges, but it doesn't really count since the inner city one is just a cut-down version that isn't a full Selfridges. Technically, it's not really a department store since it only has one department - clothing. No technology and not even a food hall which is what Selfridges is famous for.
> 
> The Birmingham one looks amazing inside and out and please tell me it is a full sized one with a food hall.
> 
> Actually, the Birmingham Selfridges has such a dramatic exterior, I've seen it used all around the world in marketing and retail (as a location)
> 
> ... and you guys have a John Lewis in the city centre.... again, we have two John Lewis' in Manchester, but none in the city centre!


Some you win, some you lose, hey justme

But Manchester is still an amazing city so don't stress your little head. 

Im sure one day Manchester will have a city centre John Lewis.

Just like hopefully Birmingham will have a 5star city centre hotel.


----------



## mileymc1

Sometimes I worry a little bit about posting about the two cities in one conversation, like walking on egg shells not to upset anybody or look like I'm starting something. 

If I'm being completely honest and again this is not to put any store or city down. Most of my friends who live around Sutton Coldfield and Solihull will go to either London or Manchester Selfridges rather than B'ham Selfridges if they are wanting top end luxury. Manchester City store is probably the smallest but has the worlds biggest designers. The Trafford Centre store isn't as luxury with more of general store feel with food, home wear, kids etc...

I haven't been in B'ham Selfridges in awhile and from what I heard is stepping up in terms of high end with Louis Vuttion and Tiffany & Co recently both opening. 

Just depends what budget you have and what your looking to buy. It's nice to civilly make aware of the differences though :shifty:


----------



## Brum X

Cduffy94 said:


> Great thread, it's really interesting to see the transformation of the City Centre.
> 
> Birmingham City Centre seems to becoming a more and more desirable place to live!


Thanks Cduffy94, its also refreshing to see new visitors to our great thread getting the BIRMINGHAM message around the world that we are indeed a city investing in its future and going places.


----------



## Brum X

*Bank Tower 2/33 Floors/102 metres*

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Arena Central*

Photo credit to WarwickDan :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Dandara PRS Apartment Tower 80 metres*

Photo taken by WarwickDan :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square, Eastside*

*27fl - Phase 1

Exchange Square is a £300m 750,000 sqft mixed-used scheme at the entrance to HS2 Birmingham

Phase 1:
Floors: 9, 16, 27

Use: 603 residential units

Client: Nikal

Architects: Stephenson Studio

Contractor: Sir Robert McAlpine

Cost: £125m

Completion: 2019

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905357&page=40

603 apartments, ranging from studios to three-bedroom units, over three buildings of nine, 16 and 27 storeys. The apartments will be available for private rental plus there will also be 30,000 sq. ft. of ground floor leisure space. This residential development also includes 182 basement car parking spaces and a members' club-style hub which will have exclusive services for residents including a gym and roof garden.

*


----------



## Brum X

*The Emporium*

*15fl - The Emporium

Use: 185 student bedrooms

Contractor: Shaylor 

Total Cost: £19.5m 

Completion: 2018

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563975&page=23

The four remaining houses along Bartholomew Row will be repaired and restored essentially in the currently plan form and converted into a pair of ‘townhouse-style’ offices. 

*


----------



## Sandblast

*#CRANEACTION*

*Various Projects*









_(Felsham)_









_(WarwickDan)_









_(BureauDesEtrangers)_









_(SteveOC)_









_(BureauDesEtrangers)_









*BOOMINGHAM!*


----------



## Sandblast

*Plot G - Arena Central* *Apartment Tower*

Taking shape.


















_(BureauDesEtrangers)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Unite Union HQ Building - under construction*









_(metrogogo)_









_(metrogogo)_









_(Felsham)_


----------



## Sandblast

*Camden Square - Jewellery Quarter pre-planning*

*Mixed use / apartments*

*Located in Birmingham's World famous Jewellery Quarter, a project for us to keep an eye on.*










*St. Paul's Square - Jewellery Quarter*


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM skyline is changing*

Photo credit to metrogogo


----------



## Sandblast

Oooooooh!!! Bangkok or Birmingham?!?! :lol:


----------



## ellbrown

It's the Birmingham Buddhist Vihara.


----------



## Sandblast

*Symphony Hall - refurbishment / remodelling*

*One of the World's finest concert halls, barely 28 years old, is going to have a makeover.*










*Symphony Hall (above) is part of the International Convention Centre (ICC) in the heart of Birmingham, and 28 years after it opened, Symphony Hall will receive a $50 million makeover, including improvements to the foyer and the front facing the new Centenary Square, also currently being remodelled.*





























^^ the auditorium is considered to be one of the finest in the World for it's acoustic qualities, and is home to the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.












^^ the current frontage.



















^^ some preliminary designs, we should know exactly what will be done to one of Birmingham's finest cultural buildings soon.


----------



## steppenwolf

I think Birmingham could do better in terms of design quality. It's always the city where developers seem realise they can get away with cheap buildings and poor design. 

I'm worried that there is a problem in the city council - leadership that believes demanding high quality design will put off developers? A Planning department with leadership that doesn't understand the value of good design? planners/designers who lack skills or are in some way not enabled to demand the best?

Out of all the UK's major cities, Birmingham is the only one where you see blocks with cheap plastic cladding, poor ground levels including inactive frontage, a lack of natural or high quality building materials - its often cheap green glass or the cheapest cladding.

Also the cost cutting and design quality reductions between planning permission/concept stage and build are simply unforgivable, and astonishing. Planners need to start conditioning quality as part of the permission.

Birmingham doesn't need to allow developers to get away with murder - it won't lose investment.


----------



## Sandblast

steppenwolf said:


> I think Birmingham could do better in terms of design quality. It's always the city where developers seem realise they can get away with cheap buildings and poor design.
> 
> I'm worried that there is a problem in the city council - leadership that believes demanding high quality design will put off developers? A Planning department with leadership that doesn't understand the value of good design? planners/designers who lack skills or are in some way not enabled to demand the best?
> 
> Out of all the UK's major cities, Birmingham is the only one where you see blocks with cheap plastic cladding, poor ground levels including inactive frontage, a lack of natural or high quality building materials - its often cheap green glass or the cheapest cladding.
> 
> Also the cost cutting and design quality reductions between planning permission/concept stage and build are simply unforgivable, and astonishing. Planners need to start conditioning quality as part of the permission.
> 
> Birmingham doesn't need to allow developers to get away with murder - it won't lose investment.


Not sure Birmingham is the only example of a city with poor developments .... which is a bit of a sweeping statement any way. There are plenty of excellent developments in the city, plus you have to realise where the city has come from .... an industrial past .... totally different to London, with nowhere near the amount of money available as is lavished on our great capital.

As for poor design, have you seen what is being, or has been built in other UK cities, Leeds for example, or even, dare i say it, Manchester?

Nice try, but you won't spoil our party.


----------



## Brum X

steppenwolf said:


> I think Birmingham could do better in terms of design quality. It's always the city where developers seem realise they can get away with cheap buildings and poor design.
> 
> I'm worried that there is a problem in the city council - leadership that believes demanding high quality design will put off developers? A Planning department with leadership that doesn't understand the value of good design? planners/designers who lack skills or are in some way not enabled to demand the best?
> 
> Out of all the UK's major cities, Birmingham is the only one where you see blocks with cheap plastic cladding, poor ground levels including inactive frontage, a lack of natural or high quality building materials - its often cheap green glass or the cheapest cladding.
> 
> Also the cost cutting and design quality reductions between planning permission/concept stage and build are simply unforgivable, and astonishing. Planners need to start conditioning quality as part of the permission.
> 
> Birmingham doesn't need to allow developers to get away with murder - it won't lose investment.


Canary Wharf in London is hardly quality design, just glass tower boxes. How original :lol:

The Walkie Talkie, WTF, Who on earth granted planning permission for this lump of s-it right overlooking the great river Thames and tower bridge. London planners should be ashamed. :bash:

#just saying


----------



## Sandblast

Not only that, Brum X, this World forum is for us to showcase our projects, many of which we are proud of, and I find it quite odd that the occasional British poster comes on to the Birmingham thread on the World forum and tries to kick us in to the gutter.

This thread is for 'showcasing' and not a forum to slag off everything that is produced. If he / she wants to do that, then make a comment on the specific Birmingham thread.

There are many dire projects all around the World, which London is not immune to, but I wouldn't dream of going on to another city's thread to make negative comments.


----------



## Sandblast

*3 Arena Central - office building*

*Tower crane in place*









_(metrogogo)_









_(metrogogo)_


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill taken today, more glass going up.*





Photo's by me and Metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham Southside District, KENT STREET*

*APPROVED TODAY, START ON SITE THIS SUMMER 
Kent Street Baths*
se: 504 residential units (406 BTR & 98 private sale) with flexible retail

Architect: Glenn Howells

Client: Lupa Land Ltd

Plot 1 consists of four new builds around a private courtyard within a central circular hub building. The highest being 19 storeys which falls to 8 storeys, with the rest of the builds coming in at 11, 8 and 7 storeys.

Plot 2 is a single triangular building (as seen in Pic 6) and will be a part 7, part 8 storey building


----------



## Brum X

*Construction restarts on One Chamberlain Square*

After the collapse of construction company Carillion

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

Great updates as usual, Brum X. I like the plans for Kent Street.


----------



## Sandblast

*One Chamberlain Square*









*(metrogogo)*

*Yep, brilliant news .... workers crawling all over it again!*


----------



## brumborn

I've been waiting eagerly for news on the final phase of Exchange Square. Am I right in thinking they revised their app for a taller building at 46 floors? If so how tall is that likely to be? Should be the tallest in Brum I'd have thought.


----------



## blueboy

brumborn said:


> I've been waiting eagerly for news on the final phase of Exchange Square. Am I right in thinking they revised their app for a taller building at 46 floors? If so how tall is that likely to be? Should be the tallest in Brum I'd have thought.


Rumours are it'll top 150m, but nothing has been said officially, and some of those rumours are ones I started 😂


----------



## Sandblast

Yes, rumours are it will be the tallest structure in the city, so if it's taller than the BT Tower, that would be good.


----------



## Brum X

*3 Arena Central*

*14fl 
description
Sat on the old Carlton TV Studios, Arena Central represents 1.2 million sq ft of mixed-use development.

The building will cater for than 3,600 civil servants by 2020.

Use: £65m, 240,000 sq ft grade A offices. HMRC have signed a 25-year lease to be based here.

Architects: MAKE

Contractor: Galliford Try

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234

Keep up to date with the latest here: https://arena-central.com/

Live webcam: https://arena-central.com/delivery/progress/
*
Photo credit to SteveOC :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

*103 Colmore Row - office building*

*The tallest office building outside of London looks to be under construction, according to the Sterling website.*

http://www.sterlingpv.com/103-colmore-row/




























^^ *the view from the old demolished building a couple of years ago, the new tower will be almost 30 metres taller.*









(_metrogogo_)

*The basement levels now being prepared.*


----------



## AbidM

Birmingham underwhelms me, it has so much potential.


----------



## Brum X

AbidM said:


> Birmingham underwhelms me, it has so much potential.


Sorry im a bit confused, if it underwhelms you then why do you "like" nearly every post me and sandblast post ? You must like something ? :lol:

I thought we had a fan of the city, how wrong was i ;-(


----------



## Sandblast

*Gun Quarter*

*Finishing touches being made to the new student buildings in the Gun Quarter.*









(_PerpetualBrum_)


----------



## 916646

*Just another one that was approved last week
*
*KENT STREET BATHS | KENT STREET, BIRMINGHAM*




Use: 504 residential units (406 BTR & 98 private sale) with flexible retail with five new builds, ranging from seven to nineteen storeys


Address: Southside, Birmingham, B5 6QB


Thread: Clicky


Status: Unanimously approved 29th March 2018.


Nearest Major Transport: 5-10 walk to Birmingham New Street Station. Although in the near future, the tram shall be mere minutes away from the next huge Brum development: Smithfield


Client & Architect: Lupa Land & Glenn Howells

Images:


----------



## wakka12

Sandblast said:


> *Gun Quarter*
> 
> *Finishing touches being made to the new student buildings in the Gun Quarter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_PerpetualBrum_)


Why do many british cities have so many buildings with cladding like the one the left? It just looks so cheap and hideous. City council shouldnt allow it!


----------



## Brum X

wakka12 said:


> Why do many british cities have so many buildings with cladding like the one the left? It just looks so cheap and hideous. City council shouldnt allow it!


I must admit im not liking all the different styles and colours in the Gun Quarter, it looks too messy for this historical part of the city. The brown building looks really smart.

On anther positive note, im loving the new nightime render of the new Kent Street development, it really is going to expand the city core southwards.


----------



## Birmingham

I couldn't agree more. Birmingham's planning department is useless.

You've got the council saying 'we want the best, build big, higher density, unique and quality design'

Then you've got the planning department who are stuck in the 1960's happy with dull uninspiring shoddy low density mediocre crap. 

I do lose my tether with the planning department and the backwards thinking they have. 

Really lets the city down.


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham said:


> I couldn't agree more. Birmingham's planning department is useless.
> 
> You've got the council saying 'we want the best, build big, higher density, unique and quality design'
> 
> Then you've got the planning department who are stuck in the 1960's happy with dull uninspiring shoddy low density mediocre crap.
> 
> I do lose my tether with the planning department and the backwards thinking they have.
> 
> Really lets the city down.


Oh well we win some and we lose some Birmingham. Kent street development looks cool though and will do wonders to the southside of the city centre.


----------



## Brum X

*2022 Commonwealth Games*

Meanwhile, a delegation from Birmingham is arriving in the Gold Coast to learn from the event.

The Lord Mayor of Birmingham Anne Underwood will also take part in the closing ceremony on Sunday, April 15 where host city status will officially be handed to Birmingham.

That part of the ceremony will feature acts from our city performing both in the Gold Coast stadium and in Birmingham in front of an television audience of about 1 billion people.


----------



## Sandblast

*Liking the Kent Street proposals.
*


----------



## Sandblast

*The Bank - apartment tower
*

*Under construction*









(_BureaudesEtrangers_)









(_metrogogo_)









(_Panastolhs8_)


----------



## Brum X

*Another day, Another crane goes up in Birmingham*

*3 Arena Central*

Photo credit to SteveOC :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Bank Tower 2/33 Floors/102 metres*

Photo credit to Aqeembayor :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

Great updates Brum X, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Brum X

*102metre tower looks huge on Birmingham Skyline.*

Thanks to Birmingham City centre being on a hill 

Looks more like 130 metres

Photo credit to ReissOmari :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

.... a long time coming. Starting this month.


----------



## Brum X

*This always puts a smile on my face ;-)*



Sandblast said:


> .... a long time coming. Starting this month.


----------



## Sandblast

Not long to wait now Brum X, we'll have that mass Brummie SSC 'piss up' in the sky bar when it's finished!!!


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast said:


> Not long to wait now Brum X, we'll have that mass Brummie SSC 'piss up' in the sky bar when it's finished!!!


Count me in Sandblast :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill*


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 1*


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM International train station to get massive revamp*

Plans to transform Birmingham International Station into a fully integrated transport exchange, linked to the new HS2 Interchange Station in Solihull, were given a major boost after £9.27m was secured to progress the design process.

The Urban Growth Company (UGC) – set up by Solihull Council to maximise the benefits of HS2’s arrival – secured the Devolution Deal funding from the West Midlands Combined Authority (WMCA) at its Investment Board meeting earlier this week (30 April).

The funding will allow the UGC to appoint consultants to progress the technical design of the station, and design and build contractors to undertake the physical delivery of the project.

The UGC’s plan is to transform the existing station into a multi-modal transport exchange bringing together existing rail, future high speed rail, air, trams, buses, rapid transit, private vehicles, taxis, bicycles and an automated people mover, through seamless connections to Birmingham Airport and the HS2 Interchange Station by 2025.

The plans form a major part of the ambitions for the UK Central Hub which is the area of land in Solihull near the M42 comprising Birmingham Airport, the NEC, Jaguar Land Rover, Birmingham Business Park and Arden Cross, which will be home to the HS2 Interchange Station from 2026.

The UGC has predicted that The Hub has the potential to create up to 77,500 new jobs, 775,000 sq m of commercial space, 4,000 new homes and £4.1bn GVA each year.

Nick Brown, Chairman of the Urban Growth Company, said:

“This project is strategically important because of its role in unlocking major growth and development, as well as improving accessibility and connectivity.

“It also means that Birmingham International Station, which is set to become one of the busiest stations in the UK, will become an iconic gateway to the region with greater capacity and a much-improved passenger experience.”

Anne Brereton, Director of Managed Growth at Solihull Council, said:

“The creation of this transport exchange will improve connectivity between some of the key employment zones across the West Midlands, providing better access to jobs and services. It’s also a sustainable plan because of its focus on improving public transport, rather than relying on private vehicles.”

Kathryn James, Managing Director, Conventions and Exhibitions, NEC Group, said:

“The connectivity of our site is a major draw for the seven million visitors and guests attending the NEC, the Genting Arena and Birmingham Resorts World each year. We’re hugely supportive of a revitalised Birmingham International Station as our region experiences record levels of growth. NEC Group is playing a key part here.”

The estimated cost of the entire Birmingham International Station project is £286m and the UGC will continue working with regional and central government to secure funding to deliver the project by December 2025.


----------



## Sandblast

*$350million upgrade of Birmingham International Station - proposed*

*Situated 10 miles from the city centre on the edge of Birmingham and serving Birmingham International Airport, the National Exhibition Centre, Genting Arena and Resorts World, Birmingham International Station is to get a huge facelift.*



















It will complement and be connected to the new HS2 (High Speed Rail) station on the edge of the city, linked to Curzon Street in the city centre and south to London.










^^ *The wider BHX / NEC / HS2 area.*


----------



## Sandblast

That's weird BrumX, when I posted my bit about International Station, your post wasn't there, (or not visible to me anyway) even though there are 40 minutes between them!!! Sorry! Keep getting strange black squares appear randomly on my screen, I'm going to log out for a bit.


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast said:


> That's weird BrumX, when I posted my bit about International Station, your post wasn't there, (or not visible to me anyway) even though there are 40 minutes between them!!! Sorry! Keep getting strange black squares appear randomly on my screen, I'm going to log out for a bit.


Dont worry Sandblast, I prefer your post anyway. It has lots of lovely images.


----------



## Brum X

*SOUTHSIDE district of the city centre*

This may not be in the best looking part of Birmingham City Centre but this is an area called SOUTHSIDE which is going to be transformed into a 24/7 place where people can live and visit to have fun in the numerous Bars, clubs and restaurants in the area. Lots and lots of residential due to start in this area and as you can see it has already started.


----------



## Brum X

*Now this is what you call a city*

*SIMPLY BIRMINGHAM*

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Arena Central Office Quarter, City Centre Westside*

Photo credit to Metrogogo


----------



## Mr.D00p

Yuk!...will Arena tower (or whatever its called now-days), that piece of 1960's junk, never be gone? it makes the whole square look so dated.


----------



## joeyoe121

Mr.D00p said:


> Yuk!...will Arena tower (or whatever its called now-days), that piece of 1960's junk, never be gone? it makes the whole square look so dated.


What the Alpha Tower? It's one of the most iconic and elegant modernist buildings in the country lol


----------



## Brum X

joeyoe121 said:


> What the Alpha Tower? It's one of the most iconic and elegant modernist buildings in the country lol


Well said Joey

Alpha Tower is a beauty


----------



## Sandblast

Thanks for all the updates, Brum X!


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore row will start on the 18th June 2018*


----------



## Sandblast

*103 Colmore Row office tower*

Thanks for the info, Brum X. This will be the tallest office building under construction outside of London.










It will be a fantastic addition to the Greater Colmore Row CBD, which is the most important CBD outside of the Capital too.

*Greater Colmore CBD*


----------



## Brum X

A big thanks to my partner in Crime (Sandblast) for showcasing our city to SSC. I have noticed the amount of people who view the BIRMINGHAM page is rocketing week by week. 

Watch this space, there IS more to come. :cheers:


----------



## Tellvis

Great stuff going on in Birmingham, visit this thread often and looking forward to seeing all these projects completed..


----------



## Brum X

Tellvis said:


> Great stuff going on in Birmingham, visit this thread often and looking forward to seeing all these projects completed..


You are very welcome Tellvis. When i hear that people visit the thread often, it makes its even more worthwhile. :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*NEW 330Bedroom Hotel to be built in Birmingham City Centre*

A new four-star hotel is set to be built in Birmingham city centre.

Irish group Dalata said it was planning to develop a new £40 million hotel with around 330 rooms, a bar, restaurant and meeting rooms on land at the corner of Gough Street and Suffolk Street Queensway, close the Mailbox shopping mall.


The hotel, which will operate under the Maldron brand and create around 165 full- and part-time jobs, will open in early 2021, subject to planning consent from the city council.

Dublin-based Dalata bought Hotel La Tour near Moor Street station last year and now operates it under its other brand, Clayton.

It has also announced plans for a new Clayton Hotel in Bristol.

*Source: Birmingham Post*

Read the full story at : https://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/commercial-property/new-four-star-hotel-planned-14663812


----------



## Brum X

*3 Arena Central*

The core is now starting to rise, this will be the new Birmingham HQ for the HMRC and is fully let.


----------



## Sandblast

*Looking forward to the new 330 room hotel tower coming to fruition, on a tight site it should be fairly tall.

Suffolk Street is becoming a 'canyon' of new towers. The new hotel will sit the other side of the Mailbox shopping complex to the new Axis office tower (below).*


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 1, PRS, Upto 78 Metres*

Phase 2 is expected to be a monster tower.



[/URL[URL=http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/BrumXX/media/010_zpse2hxdehp.jpg.html]


----------



## Sandblast

*Two Chamberlain Square - under construction*

*Office Building*









_(metrogogo)_









_(metrogogo)_









_(PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## Sandblast

*The Grand Hotel - renovation*

*5 star hotel lined up for the Victorian Grand Hotel on Colmore Row*

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/business/luxury-hotel-grand-wins-new-14611852


----------



## photomakers

*Downtown Tulsa revival*

The revival of downtown Tulsa over the last few years have simply been amazing here are some photographs of Tulsa to show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## Brum X

Wrong thread Dude :nuts:


----------



## JamieUK

I often times get confused as to what city thread I am on. Luckily I haven't yet posted something on the wrong thread yet. That pic does have a slight brummy vibe.


----------



## joeyoe121

I thought they had jazzed Brindley Place up with some new lighting :lol:


----------



## brumborn

Work starting on 103 CR is a real game changer for the City. It'll be on show to all who visit and will take centre stage with the council house and town hall during the Commonwealth Games. The skyline will change drastically as it is not tucked away like Snow Hill 1 & 2 and most of the business district. A really nice addition, as you can probably tell my personal fave. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## wakka12

JamieUK said:


> I often times get confused as to what city thread I am on. Luckily I haven't yet posted something on the wrong thread yet. That pic does have a slight brummy vibe.


I just found it funny because there isnt a thread about Tulsa lol


----------



## Sandblast

Thought I'd entered the 'Twilight Zone' for a moment!!!


----------



## Brum X

brumborn said:


> Work starting on 103 CR is a real game changer for the City. It'll be on show to all who visit and will take centre stage with the council house and town hall during the Commonwealth Games. The skyline will change drastically as it is not tucked away like Snow Hill 1 & 2 and most of the business district. A really nice addition, as you can probably tell my personal fave. Have a good weekend all.


*103 Colmore Row is also my fave Brummy project :cheers:*

And they all know it too on the main Birmingham thread aye Sandblast,lol


----------



## Sandblast

Brum X said:


> *103 Colmore Row is also my fave Brummy project :cheers:*
> 
> And they all know it too on the main Birmingham thread aye Sandblast,lol


Keep up the good work, Brum X! When 103 Colmore Row is under way shortly, we'll be able to bore everyone silly with daily updates .... tallest office tower under construction in the UK (until Beorma Tower across the city starts) ... it would be rude not to!!! :lol:


----------



## Sandblast

*Globe Works - apartments*

Under construction in the Gun Quarter.


















(_Brum X_)


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast said:


> *Globe Works - apartments*
> 
> Under construction in the Gun Quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_Brum X_)


Got ya projects mixed up a little there Sandblast but when there is so much going on in Brum its easy to get projects confused. :lol:


----------



## wakka12

Sandblast said:


> *Globe Works - apartments*
> 
> Under construction in the Gun Quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_Brum X_)


That tower looks great. Its so well proportioned and elegant. I find waterside highrises are often the most successful. Could you post a google maps link where this is?


----------



## Brum X

wakka12 said:


> That tower looks great. Its so well proportioned and elegant. I find waterside highrises are often the most successful. Could you post a google maps link where this is?


No need for googlemaps wakka, click on the Birmingham Interactive map on my post above and The Globeworks is in the U/C section. It will then zoom you into the area of Birmingham city centre where this is and then you can zoom in and out to expand the map of the city centre.

However my photo is The Globeworks and the development that Sandblast showed a render of is on the other side of the canal abit further down called Snow Hill wharf. This has been approved but not yet U/C, this can be found in the Approved section of the interactive map.

Sorry for any confusion.

Sandblast, where is Sandblast. Ive got a bone to pick with you, confusing one of our many fans from Dublin. :lol:


----------



## Sandblast

Sorry Brum X, a part of town I'm not that familiar with ... I thought it was the building in the foreground?


----------



## Sandblast

*The Bank - apartment tower*

*Under construction*

Convention Quarter









(_metrogogo_)









(_metrogogo_)









(_JayPeeDee_)

*The site is bottom right of the image below.*


----------



## Brum X

*NEW 103 Colmore Row Website*

And its awesome, Brum X is in love with this development.

Check out the virtual Tour, it has some fantastic renders and the latest pictures show it will now have aircraft warning lights giving the beacon at the top even more prominence.

http://www.103colmorerow.com/home/



Brum X feeling like this tonight,I am a very happy boy.


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill taken today*


----------



## Sandblast

Great shots Brum X. Fantastic that another hefty office tower is about to commence in the city. With the HS2 effect starting to take hold, more will follow.


----------



## Sandblast

*Lancaster Circus Student Tower - under construction*


















_(PerpetualBrum)_


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM a booming city*

Photo credit to Smileyface :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

*3 Arena Central Building - HMRC - under construction*









(_SteveOC_)


----------



## cardiff

Nice to see this area finally being developed, while i dont dislike the above building i wish it was 3 times the height!


----------



## Sandblast

cardiff said:


> Nice to see this area finally being developed, while i dont dislike the above building i wish it was 3 times the height!


Wouldn't look out of place in Tokyo if it was!!


----------



## aqeembayor

*One Chamberlain Square*

Birmingham forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827274&page=30

Official website: https://www.paradisebirmingham.co.uk/one-chamberlain-square/


*Location*
Address: One Chamberlain Square, Birmingham, B3
Area: City Core
Station: New Street









*Project facts*
Developer: Argent
Architect: Eric Parry Architects
Floors: 8
Tenant: PwC

*Photos courtesy of Metrogogo*


----------



## aqeembayor

*Snow Hill Phase 3*

Birmingham forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481039&page=110

Official website: https://www.threesnowhillbirmingham.co.uk/


*Location*
Address: Snow Hill Queensway, Birmingham, B3
Area: Colmore Business District
Station: Snow Hill









*Project facts*
Developer: M&G Real Estate / Ballymore/ BAM
Size: 420,000 sq ft 
Floors: 20

*Photos courtesy of Metrogogo*


----------



## Sandblast

*Two Chamberlain Square - under construction*









(_Guilbert53_)


----------



## aqeembayor

*Paradise Birmingham & Arena Central*

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

*Exchange Square Phase 1 - under construction*









(_ReissOmari)_

*Phase 2*


----------



## Sandblast

*HSBC - under construction*

*Relocation of the Personal & Business Banking sector from London to the Second City.*

A major coup, and comes hot on the heals of the Deutsche Bank relocation to Brindleyplace a few hundred metres away. Exciting times for the city, especially as the new high speed railway line (HS2) linking Birmingham with the Capital, with trains travelling up to 400 km/h, gets under way later this year.









(_metrogogo_)









(_PerpetualBrum_)









(_PerpetualBrum_)










^^ HSBC & Arena Central site, centre left.


----------



## Sandblast

*One Chamberlain Square - under construction
*










(_metrogogo_)









(_WarwickDan_)









(_Guilbert53_)









(_PerpetualBrum_)


----------



## Brum X

*2one2 Tower (MODA Birmingham) 42 floors, 132metres*

Tweet from MODA this morning suggests that they are hoping to break ground on 2one2 Tower, Broad Street in September 2018.

If true, Brum will have x 3 towers over 100metres U/C in 2018


----------



## Sandblast

Brum X said:


> Tweet from MODA this morning suggests that they are hoping to break ground on 2one2 Tower, Broad Street in September 2018.
> 
> If true, Brum will have x 3 towers over 100metres U/C in 2018



Great news Brum X. Birmingham's first New York style 'skinny' tower .... the first of many, hopefully, in this part of town.


----------



## Quicksilver

Great projects recently!


----------



## Sandblast

Quicksilver said:


> Great projects recently!


More bubbling under the surface


----------



## Brum X

*2 Chamberlain square*


----------



## Brum X

*3 Arena Central*


----------



## Brum X

*Bank Towers, Broad street*





Photo credit to WarwickDan :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Newhall Square Phase 2, Jewellary Quarter*

Photo's credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham City Centre (Westside)*

Taken from the Marco Pierre White rootop restaurant at The Cube

Photo provided by PerpetualBrum :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

^^ that view is going to change so much over the next couple of years.


----------



## Sandblast

*Newhall Square - Jewellery Quarter - under construction*



























(_metrogogo_)









(_metrogogo_)


----------



## WarwickDan

Although somewhat overshadowed by construction in London and Manchester, Birmingham can be considered the dark horse of urban development in the UK as it undergoes its own extraordinary construction boom. In addition to the complete redevelopment of the heart of the city as documented above there are a number of talls either u/c or approved for construction that will completely change the city skyline. As of 2018, the city has two habitable buildings above 100m. However, within the next few years that number will rise to eight, with the new additions representing a healthy mix of resi and office. 
*2018*








*2022*









1: Exchange Square 2: 152m+ // Residential // U/C as of Q3 2018
2: 212 Broad Street: 132m // Residential // Demo U/C as of Q4 2018 
3: Beorma Tower: 111m // Office // Demo/Approved
4: 103 Colmore Row: 109m // Office // U/C
5, Left Bank 2: 102m // Residential // U/C
6, New Monaco House: 95m/85m // Residential // Demo
7, Smallbrook Queensway: 90m // Residential // 
8, Bloc Hotel: 85m // Mixed // Approved // U/C as of Q3 2018
9, Smithfield: 100m // Pre-planning
10, Lunar Rise: 80m // Residential // Approved/Demo U/C as of Q3 2018
11, Snowhill 3: 93m // Office // U/C


----------



## aqeembayor

*Birmingham's 2022 Commonwealth Games Village*

https://www.expressandstar.com/news/local-hubs/birmingham/2018/06/04/new-images-reveal-birminghams-2022-commonwealth-games-village/



> New artist's impressions reveal what Birmingham's Commonweath Games Village will look like when it welcomes sportsmen and women from around the world in 2022.
> 
> After providing a temporary home for 6,500 athletes and officials during the games, the village will then be converted into 1,000 more permanent homes as the heart of a regeneration plan for the Perry Barr area of the city.
> 
> Eventually up to 3,000 new homes will be built around the north-west of Birmingham, but the housing legacy of the Commonwealth Games will provide a significant acceleration for the scheme.
> 
> The Games Village will include accommodation, dining, medical, transport and essential services for athletes and team officials and will be situated on a 59-acre (24-hectare) site off the A453 Aldridge Road.


----------



## Laurence2011

Student housing tower at Eastside today, cladding going on


----------



## Sandblast

*Ausgezeichnet!*

This area, close to the new high speed train terminus *(HS2)* is being massively transformed. Bring on the 50 storey tower, soon to be built to the left of the above image!


----------



## Laurence2011

^^ oh wow where exactly will that be built ?


----------



## Sandblast

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ oh wow where exactly will that be built ?












^^ just behind the Masshouse apartment building.


----------



## Sandblast

*St. Martin's Place - Broad Street - approved*

Apartment building. A bit of a boring 'stump' on one of Birmingham's City Centre gateway roads.


----------



## joeyoe121

The view looking down Broad Street from Rofuto is going be amazing in a few years time


----------



## Brum X

joeyoe121 said:


> The view looking down Broad Street from Rofuto is going be amazing in a few years time


Rofuto has closed joey hno:


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square, PRS, Upto 78 Metres*

We even get a mention from the developer Nikal :cheers: How COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Photo provided by PerpetualBrum 


*Nikal:
Great progress shot of our Exchangesquare development under construction in Birmingham city centre @skyscrapercity*


----------



## Brum X

*Milestone reached at Three Snowhill*

Three Snowhill, said to be the largest speculative city centre office scheme being built in the UK outside London, has topped out.

A ceremony has been held today to mark the milestone at which a golden bolt was inserted into a steel girder at the highest point of the building by trainee Matt Alcock.


Three Snowhill will complete development of the Snowhill estate on land behind Snow Hill station.

Due for completion in the first half of next year, it will have 420,000 sq ft across 17 storeys and is being developed by M&G Real Estate and Ballymore.

City council leader Coun Ian Ward, who attended the topping out ceremony, said: "The Birmingham skyline is going through a dramatic change.

"The city is humming with the noise of regeneration.


*At the topping out ceremony (from left): Trainee Matt Alcock, city council leader Coun Ian Ward and project director Richard Probert
*

"Looking at the number of major development projects, it is clear the city is undergoing a massive transformation and Three Snowhill embodies Birmingham's growing confidence.

"The whole Snowhill estate is part of a new Birmingham and the topping out of Three Snowhill represents more than simply a landmark moment for a fantastic new building, it also typifies a confident and ambitious Birmingham, a city that is quite literally on the up."

Three Snowhill is being built by BAM Construction which employs more than 200 people at the site including 27 newly created roles there - a mix of formerly unemployed candidates and new trainees.

Midlands regional director Rod Stiles added: "BAM is proud to be part of delivering the largest speculative development in the UK outside of London and equally pleased with that we have helped to create new employment opportunities for 27 people."


----------



## Brum X

^^^^^^^^^^

That view is going to be awesome in 2 years time when 103 Colmore Row will tower proudly in between 3 Snowhill and Alpha Tower (White Tower in photo)




*103 Colmore Row, My Fave Brummy Project* :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

^^ the view enhanced even further by the new apartment towers on Broad Street behind the Hyatt Regency Hotel


----------



## Dale

Go Brum! Looking more and more like Tulsa every day!


----------



## Brum X

Dale said:


> Go Brum! Looking more and more like Tulsa every day!


I want it to look more like Los Angeles than Tulsa, Dale :lol:


----------



## Brum X

*Axis Square Office Quarter*

Wates has signed a preconstruction agreement to deliver the first phase of London and Continental Railways’ major Axis Square office-led scheme in Birmingham.



The 1m sq ft office scheme will include four major office blocks on a city centre site located opposite the Mailbox building in the city.

Under the terms of the deal, Wates will complete design and construct One Axis Square, a 210,000 sq ft office project on Holliday Street rising to nine stories. The contract will also include delivering Building 4 on the site, a 200,000 sq ft block rising to 13 storeys.

Read more at :
http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/06/14/wates-scoops-150m-birmingham-office-scheme/


----------



## Dale

Brum X said:


> I want it to look more like Los Angeles than Tulsa, Dale :lol:


Hey, don't knock Tulsa. It's pretty sleepy.


----------



## Brum X

*Anyway back to serious Birmingham Stuff*

And this is one awesome new office building for the second city. Home to HSBC Bank UK Headquarters. 

Photo's credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*CRANES everywhere on the Birmingham skyline*


----------



## Brum X

*City Centre, Eastside*

This is the first photo on SSC from my new Panasonic Camera. Its a bit blurry but practice will make perfect.

:cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

*Centenary Square - remodeling*


















(_metrogogo_)









(_metrogogo_)









(_PerpetualBrum_)


----------



## Sandblast

Dale said:


> Hey, don't knock Tulsa. It's pretty sleepy.


Tulsa looks great! How far are you from it any way ....errr.... about 24 hours, maybe???? :lol:


----------



## Brum X

*The Emporium, City centre Eastside*


----------



## Sandblast

Thanks for all your updates, Brum X.


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast said:


> Thanks for all your updates, Brum X.


No problem Sandblast, just doing my bit for the forum.


----------



## Bligh

I feel like the HSBC building has no respect for it's neighbors. It completely undermines the Alpha Tower and make's it look shorter. They could've at least changed the window sizes to be slightly akin to Alpha's. Missed opportunity in my opinion.

Maybe the rest of the development will help.


----------



## MisterDae

I absolutely hate almost everything in this thread. Yet more bland, undesigned tower of plastic and cheap glass. Yet more cancer to knock down in the next few decades. Not one of these buildings will be here in 100 years. Thank god too. Not one traditional design, all cash grab throw ups by people two weeks out of architecture school. I live here too so it affects me- this will become hated like the ‘progress’ of the 1960-1970s.


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> I absolutely hate almost everything in this thread. Yet more bland, undesigned tower of plastic and cheap glass. Yet more cancer to knock down in the next few decades. Not one of these buildings will be here in 100 years. Thank god too. Not one traditional design, all cash grab throw ups by people two weeks out of architecture school. I live here too so it affects me- this will become hated like the ‘progress’ of the 1960-1970s.


Oh well you cant please everybody. :lol:

However lots of time and effort goes into this thread by myself and other Birmingham forumers. I find it pathetic that a forumer who contributes nothing to this thread or indeed the main Birmingham thread would make such a comment. 

You are deluded to the extreme and i hate absolutely everything (not almost everything) you have just wrote. 

*On ignore*, goodbye :cheers:


----------



## joeyoe121

I think the comment was about the quality of architecture rather than your (excellent) contributions to this thread.

Obviously if you compare the quality of architecture with places like Dutch (the Hague) or some big American cities (NYC) than yes it's less than inspiring for many different reasons, but I absolutely disagree that it is all shit, there are some really nicely designed projects in Birmingham going up currently and planned, and there aren't nearly as many horror story projects as there are in some other British cities (ahem, X1 Media City). 

I also absolutely guarantee that many of today's new projects will be here in 50 years time. Just has many projects from 50 years ago are here today and will be in 50 years time (hopefully - it's an era we shouldn't whitewash). 

There is no reason why Birmingham's highly efficient, concrete or steel office buildings won't be upgraded to meet whatever specs are required in the future. Probably even more likely with the nature of today's modular construction techniques.


----------



## Brum X

joeyoe121 said:


> I think the comment was about the quality of architecture rather than your (excellent) contributions to this thread.
> 
> Obviously if you compare the quality of architecture with places like Dutch (the Hague) or some big American cities (NYC) than yes it's less than inspiring for many different reasons, but I absolutely disagree that it is all shit, there are some really nicely designed projects in Birmingham going up currently and planned, and there aren't nearly as many horror story projects as there are in some other British cities (ahem, X1 Media City).
> 
> I also absolutely guarantee that many of today's new projects will be here in 50 years time. Just has many projects from 50 years ago are here today and will be in 50 years time (hopefully - it's an era we shouldn't whitewash).
> 
> There is no reason why Birmingham's highly efficient, concrete or steel office buildings won't be upgraded to meet whatever specs are required in the future. Probably even more likely with the nature of today's modular construction techniques.


Im sorry joey and everybody is entitled to there opinion, however i still think its deluded for somebody who has not made his/her voice known on the forum before to say almost everything in Birmingham is c-rap.

Moving on planning app has gone in for Axis Square and Birmingham is to get another office tower over 100metres.

100.5m on the side of block 3 facing the mailbox, decent

This is an awesome project for Brum and very big city in its ambitions


----------



## Sandblast

*Two Chamberlain Square - under construction*



















(_PerpetualBrum_)









(_metrogogo_)









(_Felsham_)


----------



## Sandblast

*Bank - Apartment Tower - under construction*









(_PerpetualBrum_)









(_metrogogo_)









(_ReissOmari_)


----------



## Sandblast

*3 Arena Central - HMRC Office Tower - under construction*

*Core rising*









(_WarwickDan_)








(_metrogogo_)









(_ellbrown_)

*Reflected on the side of the Hyatt Regency Hotel*








(_metrogogo_)


----------



## MisterDae

Why does my lack of previous input negate my opinion? The Victorian parts of Birmingham are the only nice parts left, the rest are hastily thrown up shite. There’s also no diversity of architecture, it’s all contemporary which is another downside. Classical architecture should have been built in Victoria square, and they should rebuild the Original Victorian library and tear down that absolutely hideous monstrosity currently there. Also, this is a common fault of most cities, but there is nowhere near enough plant life and greenery to make all these new builds look decent. They won’t look like the rendors, in the overcast Birmingham light they’ll look dull, austere and grey.


----------



## blueboy

MisterDae said:


> Why does my lack of previous input negate my opinion? The Victorian parts of Birmingham are the only nice parts left, the rest are hastily thrown up shite. There’s also no diversity of architecture, it’s all contemporary which is another downside. Classical architecture should have been built in Victoria square, and they should rebuild the Original Victorian library and tear down that absolutely hideous monstrosity currently there. Also, this is a common fault of most cities, but there is nowhere near enough plant life and greenery to make all these new builds look decent. They won’t look like the rendors, in the overcast Birmingham light they’ll look dull, austere and grey.


While I do agree there are some projects which are done on the cheap with little archectual merit, I disagree that the is no diversity, we have victorian as you stated, we have some of the better gems like the rotunda and alpha tower and now we are seeing contemporary designs like selfridges and the library and sleek glass tall such as 3 colmore. I'm not sure what you expect in modern developments? What do you mean by classical, do you expect to recreate some sadly lost areas of Birmingham by mimicking victorian buildings?
You are entitled to your opinion of course, and I guess you have to love brum for what it is, and it may be a surprise to some, but many people do just that.


----------



## MisterDae

blueboy said:


> While I do agree there are some projects which are done on the cheap with little archectual merit, I disagree that the is no diversity, we have victorian as you stated, we have some of the better gems like the rotunda and alpha tower and now we are seeing contemporary designs like selfridges and the library and sleek glass tall such as 3 colmore. I'm not sure what you expect in modern developments? What do you mean by classical, do you expect to recreate some sadly lost areas of Birmingham by mimicking victorian buildings?
> You are entitled to your opinion of course, and I guess you have to love brum for what it is, and it may be a surprise to some, but many people do just that.


Yes, I want them to faithfully rebuild every high quality Victorian building they tore down. The rotunda is literally one of the ugliest buildings in the country, and is a real blot on Birmingham as you walk through it. Check out the new traditional thread to see newly built examples of traditional architecture- no one has built any is Birmingham really. And the new station doesn’t match the former bank and the old high street buildings etc. It’s just a mess.


----------



## wakka12

blueboy said:


> While I do agree there are some projects which are done on the cheap with little archectual merit, I disagree that the is no diversity, we have victorian as you stated, we have some of the better gems like the rotunda and alpha tower and now we are seeing contemporary designs like selfridges and the library and sleek glass tall such as 3 colmore. I'm not sure what you expect in modern developments? What do you mean by classical, do you expect to recreate some sadly lost areas of Birmingham by mimicking victorian buildings?
> You are entitled to your opinion of course, and I guess you have to love brum for what it is, and it may be a surprise to some, but many people do just that.


I don't think birminghams projects are any worse than most cities at all, in fact I think birmingham has plenty of nice quality projects u/c I think misterdae was referring to diversity in the modern designs, it is a massive fault. Everything is gridded, flat, heavily dominated by glass and concrete, what I expect from modern design is that they don't all look like that but they dne of the main merits of modernity is the lack of classical restraints put on buildings and the new technology allowing previously impossible forms, but what is the point of 'contemporary' style buildings if don't use that to their advantage,ironically they seem even more restrained in their form than classical buildings did. Theres thousands of materials and styles and forms of construction and detailing out there to choose from or create,yet everything looks relatively the same, everywhere has different climate,culture, architectural tastes. yet when you look at all the threads for each city on this forum you could barely tell the cities apart, cities are becoming increasingly generic and bland exactly due to the reason there is so little diversity in modern architecture, in every country on earth. i can only hope some kind of radical change in style or how people design buildings occurs sometime in the near future


----------



## blueboy

MisterDae said:


> Yes, I want them to faithfully rebuild every high quality Victorian building they tore down. The rotunda is literally one of the ugliest buildings in the country, and is a real blot on Birmingham as you walk through it. Check out the new traditional thread to see newly built examples of traditional architecture- no one has built any is Birmingham really. And the new station doesn’t match the former bank and the old high street buildings etc. It’s just a mess.


 I can't agree with you about the rotunda, there are many, many more buildings with less architectural merit than it and its quite unique in this country and is iconic for the city.
Its a terrible shame that many beautiful victorian buildings were destroyed but rebuildimg them as copies would not be the same, nor viable, your attitude towards many modern periods of architecture seems you'd be happy to repeat the mistakes of those that thought it wise to tear down the old Victorian buildings. 
They may not be to your taste, I understand that but you can't bring back the past and Brum needs to look to a different future.


----------



## wakka12

blueboy said:


> I can't agree with you about the rotunda, there are many, many more buildings with less architectural merit than it and its quite unique in this country and is iconic for the city.
> Its a terrible shame that many beautiful victorian buildings were destroyed but rebuildimg them as copies would not be the same, nor viable, *your attitude towards many modern periods of architecture seems you'd be happy to repeat the mistakes of those that thought it wise to tear down the old Victorian buildings. *
> They may not be to your taste, I understand that but you can't bring back the past and Brum needs to look to a different future.


That is a ridiculous argument, the victorian buildings torn down were beautifully crafted, thoughtfully designed, often built with the highest quality of materials, and todays building are built in a fraction of the time it took to build those buildings, even taking into account technological advances,with little regard for context or aesthetics or any lasting legacy, that is why their loss is terrible and not comparable to tearing down late 20th architecture or 21st C architecture
I think most nice buildings from 20th C have good heritage protection, and should do if they are good quality, but the minute number of listed buildings from the 20th C (and story will be same for 21st C architecture in future) vs pre modern structures shows how pitifully low quality architecture was to prior eras
Just because during the 20th C we under valued great old buildings, doesnt means that in the 21st C it is a repeat of the situation whereby the fact that we show little value for 20th C buildings means those buildings are good buildings too, they are simply generally incredibly low quality*and* that is a moot point anyway as we save the best of them, which people in the 20th C didn't even care to do for old buildings at the time.

Also theres nothing wrong with rebuilding old buildings if theres good reason to, theres certainly a time and place for it, I don't know enough about birmginham to know which ones would be a good suggestion, but Im sure the people of warsaw and gdansk and dresden for instance are happy that their old towns were rebuilt even if its not the 'same' as it once was rather than having had it rebuilt as some concrete hell hole


----------



## cardiff

I dont know of many buildings in Brum that would deserve reconstruction, there is still a substantial historical core that has some really stunning buildings, with this area being quite popular and vibrant. The jewelry quarter could do with a lot of work and would be an area deserving of more investment. 

Brums biggest problems with post war development have been sections of the city cut off from each other with inhumane streetscapes built from poor quality concrete. The current developments seem to resolve most of the issues that gave Brum such a poor reputation and actually walking around the city now you find a modern and thriving city with some really world class, exciting 'modern' architecture with some truly grand historical architecture too. 
This doesnt mean there isnt work to do or areas that need to be more connected, but the recent Grand central/Chamberlain square/Centenary square developments have really transformed the city center and are investments other cities around the world, let alone the UK could dream of.


----------



## aqeembayor

MisterDae said:


> I absolutely hate almost everything in this thread. Yet more bland, undesigned tower of plastic and cheap glass. Yet more cancer to knock down in the next few decades. Not one of these buildings will be here in 100 years. Thank god too. Not one traditional design, all cash grab throw ups by people two weeks out of architecture school. I live here too so it affects me- this will become hated like the ‘progress’ of the 1960-1970s.


You're on the wrong forum. It's SkyscraperCity, not TraditionalVictorianBuildingCity. Bore off.


----------



## Sandblast

Who is this guy, and which city does he live in ...... Oxford or Bath or somewhere similar????

Birmingham is a modern, progressive city, and is doing a great job regenerating itself after years of manufacturing decline. Yes, it was a great manufacturing city, remember .... they generally aren't all that pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast said:


> Who is this guy, and which city does he live in ...... Oxford or Bath or somewhere similar????
> 
> Birmingham is a modern, progressive city, and is doing a great job regenerating itself after years of manufacturing decline. Yes, it was a great manufacturing city, remember .... they generally aren't all that pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He/She said they were from Brum or West Midlands. Probably a yam yam, lol :lol:


----------



## Brum X

*This is the Brum we all love*

Old and New:cheers:


----------



## blueboy

Brum X said:


> Old and New:cheers:


Nice victorian bridge that


----------



## Brum X

*3 Arena Central*

Photo credit to SteveOC :cheers:


----------



## blueboy

wakka12 said:


> That is a ridiculous argument, the victorian buildings torn down were beautifully crafted, thoughtfully designed, often built with the highest quality of materials, and todays building are built in a fraction of the time it took to build those buildings, even taking into account technological advances,with little regard for context or aesthetics or any lasting legacy, that is why their loss is terrible and not comparable to tearing down late 20th architecture or 21st C architecture
> I think most nice buildings from 20th C have good heritage protection, and should do if they are good quality, but the minute number of listed buildings from the 20th C (and story will be same for 21st C architecture in future) vs pre modern structures shows how pitifully low quality architecture was to prior eras
> Just because during the 20th C we under valued great old buildings, doesnt means that in the 21st C it is a repeat of the situation whereby the fact that we show little value for 20th C buildings means those buildings are good buildings too, they are simply generally incredibly low quality*and* that is a moot point anyway as we save the best of them, which people in the 20th C didn't even care to do for old buildings at the time.
> 
> Also theres nothing wrong with rebuilding old buildings if theres good reason to, theres certainly a time and place for it, I don't know enough about birmginham to know which ones would be a good suggestion, but Im sure the people of warsaw and gdansk and dresden for instance are happy that their old towns were rebuilt even if its not the 'same' as it once was rather than having had it rebuilt as some concrete hell hole


How is it a ridiculous argument that its a mistake to repeat the errors of the past? I totally agree that the victorian era of buildings was great and that many 60/70s buildings are quite frankly crap but those that aren't should be kept, otherwise one day future generations might lament the loss off them too.


----------



## 916646

Hey guys, kind of neglected this thread of late. How's things :lol:



> The West Midlands (mainly Birmingham) is the only area in the UK that has seen growth *increase *from the result of foreign investment. A total of 171 new foreign direct investment (FDI) projects were recorded during 2017/18, with the number of associated jobs reaching 9,424 - the highest number of new jobs created in any area outside London.
> 
> Region: London
> Foreign Direct Projects : 740
> New Jobs: 17,478
> 
> South East:
> FDP: 294
> New Jobs: 5,238
> 
> West Midlands
> FDP: 171
> New Jobs: 9,424
> 
> North West
> FDP: 139
> New Jobs: 3,689
> 
> Yorkshire & Humber
> FDP: 107
> New Jobs: 4,623
> 
> Research from the Department for International Trade said the West Midlands welcomed a 13 per cent increase in FDI projects and a 43 per cent rise in the number of jobs recorded compared with 2016/17 while all other UK regions witnessed a decrease on either one or both counts.


Another project underway. Chinese doe 

*ARDEN GATE*



> Use: 225 residential apartments in a 10-storey build
> Partners: Top Capital Group, Hong Kong
> Contractor: Torsion Group
> Targeted Completion: Q2 2020
> Where?: William Street, Birmingham





















Right hand side of these pics below have since seen an increase in floor count



















Today, the structure is now going up after a period of a few weeks with groundworks etc










*What else?*


*Arena Central 3
*Getting there. 




> 240,000 sq ft offices which has been let to HMRC on a 25-year lease.
> Architects: MAKE
> Contractor: Galliford Try







































https://arena-central.com/progress/

*



SNOW HILL 3, THIRD AND FINAL PHASE FROM BALLYMORE GROUP
CONTRACTOR: BAM CONSTRUCTION
420,000 SQ FT SPECULATIVE BUILD AND THE LARGEST U/C OUTSIDE OF LONDON. FACT.

Click to expand...

*




































Over the road from Soho Loop...Soho Loop being a new residential neighbourhood along the canal network. Hopefully someone will post about that shortly. That and Port Loop 









*HSBC UK HQ*

It'll accommodate 2500 workers. The level of detail is top notch









































































*BANK II*

Bank II (33 storeys. 102m) progressing nicely. 










Going onto the 22nd floor



















& from the Airport 8/9 miles away. Quite something considering the topography of the city centre is up and down. A lot of our taller buildings in that pic are sunken from that angle. Broad Street though stands on higher ground on the edge of the city ridge, so a few more 30/40/50/60+ storey buildings here wouldn't go amiss over the next decade.










*1 CHAMBERLAIN AND 2 CHAMBERLAIN SQUARE
*

Closer look at the detailing at *1 Chamberlain Square
*

































































*2 Chamberlain Sq*




























For more, check out the obnoxious signature below :lol: 
Eight months of continued hard work made for the Birmingham forum, with help from BrumX and ReissOmari. 
Believe it or not, some members are quite unappreciative of it, how about that. No time for egos in PB Towers thank you very much. Doesn't stop me from updating it daily.

Loads of projects going on that are flying under the radar of the B'ham forum and we're only just warming up. The next few years are going to be quite something.


----------



## Brum X

BlackCountryAl said:


> ^^ 103 Colmore Row will be the tallest under construction outside London, not the largest. 3 Snow Hill has almost twice as much floor space as that will.


And which do you prefer Yammy Al ? :lol:

I think i know the answer.


----------



## Brum X

*Brum X monthly photo shot of Exchange Square Phase 1*


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham City Centre*

Nearly all of it but not quite. :lol:

Brum is HUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 916646

Brum X said:


> Nearly all of it but not quite.
> 
> Brum is HUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


You had me stumped for like 10 mins there, wondering where that second pic was taken from...then it finally hit me ..that's where the city centre--> Airport tram is going isn't it. Kingston Road just down from the Blues ground.


----------



## Brum X

PerpetualBrum said:


> You had me stumped for like 10 mins there, wondering where that second pic was taken from...then it finally hit me ..that's where the city centre--> Airport tram is going isn't it. Kingston Road just down from the Blues ground.


Dunno if it was that road but the area is spot on PB, just down from the Blues ground. Some great views of the city


----------



## Sandblast

BlackCountryAl said:


> 103 Colmore Row will comprise 223,000 sq ft of office space, whereas 3 Arena Central is 240,000 sq ft. Both are due for completion in 2020 so that may not be the case.
> 
> :cheers:


Again, thank you for your contribution here.


----------



## Sandblast

BlackCountryAl said:


> 103 Colmore Row will comprise 223,000 sq ft of office space, whereas 3 Arena Central is 240,000 sq ft. Both are due for completion in 2020 so that may not be the case.
> 
> :cheers:


You've forgotten the Axis office tower..... whilst we are in nitpicking mode, which could also, possibly, be under way by 2020 ... and who knows what else. But welcome to the *Birmingham World Forum* to our Black Country cousins. :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

PerpetualBrum said:


> Hey guys, kind of neglected this thread of late. How's things :lol:



Great update, thanks PB! :banana:


----------



## Sandblast

*Centenary Square - re-modelling*

*Completion late 2018*









(_HyattBirmingham twitter_)









(_metrogogo_)









(_metrogogo_)


----------



## Brum X

*Bank Tower 2/33 Floors/102 metres*


----------



## Brum X

*Dandara PRS Apartment Tower 80 metres*


----------



## Brum X

*Crane going up on Saturday for this one.*

However this is x 2 different developments, it is a huge site.


----------



## Shard-on

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-44873510

Interesting interactive article showing how things have changed in Brum over the last 50 years. Only went for first time recently and was very impressed by how much is going on!


----------



## Rob197588

Birmingham is horrible,u can make a silk...


----------



## blueboy

Shard-on said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-44873510
> 
> Interesting interactive article showing how things have changed in Brum over the last 50 years. Only went for first time recently and was very impressed by how much is going on!


Interesting photos, unfortunately shows that not all changes are for the better though!


----------



## Brum Boy

Rob197588 said:


> Birmingham is horrible,u can make a silk...


 I think it would be fair assessment to say Birmingham has been undergoing major transition over recent times. The speed of transition over the last few years has increased to an unprecedented level with a massive amount of development happening all over the city and much more in the pipeline. The future also looks promising with the city delivering the Commonwealth Games in 2022 and HS2 arriving around 2026 (London to Birmingham 49 minutes).

Having said that I do understand how people’s perceptions of Birmingham’s past can be negative but come on open your eyes and do your homework. You have a blinkered attitude if you can’t see the potential here to become a truly great European tourist destination within the next 10 years. After all Birmingham was the heartbeat of the industrial revolution.


----------



## joeyoe121

Rob197588 said:


> Birmingham is horrible,u can make a silk...


Birmingham is awesome, amazing art/music/food scenes etc.


----------



## blueboy

Guys... Don't waste your time, he can't even construct a simple sentence.


----------



## Brum X

Rob197588 said:


> Birmingham is horrible,u can make a silk...


A comment from somebody who cannot speak proper English is not to be taken seriously.

Bye bye felicia


----------



## Sandblast

With the new Moda Tower which will be half as tall again as the tallest one above getting under way later this year, the view coming in to town by boat will look really different in a couple of years time.


----------



## mileymc1

Jeez, how does a 100m build look so big and dominating? Looks absolutely huge! Bigger than some of London and Manchester 200m scrappers.


B'ham skyline can look great at certain angles, what's the secret? Smaller surrounding buildings or the luck of the land? No denying B'hams impressive skyline!


----------



## Brum X

mileymc1 said:


> Jeez, how does a 100m build look so big and dominating? Looks absolutely huge! Bigger than some of London and Manchester 200m scrappers.
> 
> 
> B'ham skyline can look great at certain angles, what's the secret? Smaller surrounding buildings or the luck of the land? No denying B'hams impressive skyline!


Its all thanks to the Brum on a Hill.

I agree once 103 Colmore Row, MODA and Exchange square 2 is built. BIRMINGHAM will have the best regional city skyline in Britain.  thanks to the Brum on a hill.


----------



## blueboy

Yeah, but it's also partly thanks to Brum on a hill that we don't yet have anything over 150m!


----------



## Brum X

blueboy said:


> Yeah, but it's also partly thanks to Brum on a hill that we don't yet have anything over 150m!


But if we have a great skyline without any towers over 150m, does it really matter ?

But when we do blueboy, it is going to be AWESOME. It will look like a 200m skyscraper.


----------



## Brum X

*A new crane going up in sunny Birmingham today*

To construct 3-4 Bishopsgate Street.


----------



## Sandblast

blueboy said:


> Yeah, but it's also partly thanks to Brum on a hill that we don't yet have anything over 150m!


But we will 










The Exchange Square (phase 2) apartment tower ^^ has been reported to be a building that will be taller than the tallest structure currently in Birmingham, which is the 152 metre BT Tower ... so hopefully, this one should do it and will look huge on Birmingham's skyline.



















The new Moda Tower should help too!!! ^^^^ :cheers:


----------



## mileymc1

B'ham actually doesn't need 200m+ skyscrapers, just a couple more 100m towers will really make a huge difference. I have no doubt Moda will pull though with there proposal and turn out to be 100% quality. Exchange Square will be another game changer for the West Midlands. 

It is actually refreshing and nice to see so many cities outside the capital really pushing ahead across the U.K. About bloody time! (No offence LND)


----------



## blueboy

Brum really does need a few 150 to 200m buildings, it already has a lot of of density at around 70 to 100m and needs a few landmark towers to break that up, everytime I see the skyline it's just begging for some pinicles of height amongst it. 
Moda will help a bit, and hopefully exchange 2 will come to fruition but unfortunately history says that anything approaching real height gets shot down in Brum at some stage, fingers crossed.


----------



## Brum X

blueboy said:


> Brum really does need a few 150 to 200m buildings, it already has a lot of of density at around 70 to 100m and needs a few landmark towers to break that up, everytime I see the skyline it's just begging for some pinicles of height amongst it.
> Moda will help a bit, and hopefully exchange 2 will come to fruition but unfortunately history says that anything approaching real height gets shot down in Brum at some stage, fingers crossed.


I agree 100% blueboy and maybe just maybe our Brum on the hill is the culprit becouse the city centre already has some height ?

We dont want to see an aircraft have a near miss do we, LOL. Even though they manage to dodge the skyscrapers at LCY (London City :nuts


----------



## BlackCountryAl

This gives an idea of how the hill affects the skyline:










We might see developers proposing this tall again with HS2 around the corner.


----------



## Brum X

BlackCountryAl said:


> This gives an idea of how the hill affects the skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might see developers proposing this tall again with HS2 around the corner.


Thats really interesting Al, thanks for posting.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Brum X said:


> Thats really interesting Al, thanks for posting.


It's Van Heckler's work. I was looking for another one which showed Regal on the skyline and came across that.


----------



## Brum X

*The Beast aka 3 Snowhill*


----------



## Brum X

*Newhall Square Phase 2, Jewellary Quarter*


----------



## Brum X

https://vimeo.com/281236770


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square, Phase 1*

Exchange Square phase 1 coming along nicely and hopefully phase 2 will give us a tall tower. However whilst on my walk around the city today in between the rain clouds what do i find. Only that Court Collaboration have acquired the old empty office building next door and if you have a look at the website there is a 1230 residential scheme coming soon to Birmingham City Centre. Now i am no expert with these things but this is not a huge site, in fact it is very small.
Are you thinking what im thinking ?  I have emailed them to ask for some information, lol

https://courtcollaboration.com/developments/


----------



## Brum X

*3 Snowhill 90 metre Office development*


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham City Centre (Westside)*

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*1 Chamberlain Square*

Photo credit to Mosleyan :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM central business district*


----------



## Sandblast

*Centenary Square*









(_DaciaDuster_)


----------



## SE9

*New Monaco* | Bristol Street B5

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1649116

Official website: https://www.mcrproperty.com/project/new-monaco-birmingham


Project facts


Address: Monaco House site, Bristol Street, Birmingham B5

Developer: MCR Property Group

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walke

Height: 96m | 80m

Floors: 29 | 26

Homes: 1,009

Commercial space: 1513m²

Plans for New Monaco have been approved by Birmingham City Council.


----------



## SE9

*3 Arena Central* | City Centre B1

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234

Official website: https://arena-central.com/offices/3-arena-central


Project facts


Address: 3 Arena Central, Plot D, Birmingham B1

Developer: Miller Developments | Pro Vinci Asset Management

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 62m

Floors: 14

Floorspace: 28,132m² (GIA)










The core of 3 Arena Central has topped out, photo by Paul Cunningham:


----------



## SE9

*2one2* | Broad Street B15

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1819531

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 212 Broad Street, Birmingham B15

Developer: Moda Living

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects

Height: 132m

Floors: 42

Homes: 481

Retail space: 3,258m²










Site clearance has commenced at 212 Broad Street, making way for the above scheme. Photo by Reiss Omari:


----------



## SE9

*The Timber Yard* | City Centre B5

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2046421

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Land at Pershore Street and Skinner Lane, Birmingham B5

Developer: Galliard Homes | Apsley House Capital

Architect: Claridge Architects

Floors: 14

Homes: 379

Plans for the Timber Yard have been approved by Birmingham City Council.


----------



## BlackCountryAl




----------



## Sandblast

Great update, SE9. Surprised the tallest of the New Monaco apartment buildings is 96 metres tall. Thought it would be shorter than that.


----------



## Brum X

*3 Centenary Square (Arena Central)*

Application Number: 2018/06605/PA

Proposal: Refurbishment and change of use of the former Municipal Bank from B1 and A2 uses to a mixed use scheme, comprising University use including exhibition halls (Use Class D1), food and beverage uses (Use Classes A3 and A4), community uses (Use Classes D1, D2 and Sui Generis) and co-working use (Use Class B1), removal of south elevation and single storey 'lean to' and erection of new south extension and roof canopy incorporating new south facing, second floor roof terraces and roof level plant enclosures, removal of existing glazed roof light and erection of new raised roof light above existing roof level, forming new parapet wall to existing east facing roof terrace. extension of basement level ancillary space to the south beneath new landscaped steps and ramp opening the south elevation to bank court, demolition and extension of the subterranean south wall to the existing south basement to connect to the basement parking and service entrance below bank court and erection of two new lifts to the southern perimeter of the building aligned to the existing stair cores
Quote:
Application Number: 2018/06627/PA

Proposal: Listed Building Consent for removal of south elevation and single storey 'lean to' and erection of new south extension and roof canopy incorporating new south facing, second floor roof terraces and roof level plant enclosures, removal of existing glazed roof light and erection of new raised roof light above existing roof level, forming new parapet wall to existing east facing roof terrace. extension of basement level ancillary space to the south beneath new landscaped steps and ramp opening the south elevation to bank court, demolition and extension of the subterranean south wall to the existing south basement to connect to the basement parking and service entrance below bank court and erection of two new lifts to the southern perimeter of the building aligned to the existing stair cores


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham City Centre (Westside)*

ccc


----------



## Sandblast

*Anyone not familiar with the city, the above image is taken from one of the roof gardens at the Library of Birmingham. Europe's largest public library.*


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Project name | Location

Birmingham forum thread: 
Official website: 

Project facts
Address: 
Developer: 
Architect: 
Height: 
Floors: 
Homes: 
Commercial space: m²

Progress update

Renders/photos


----------



## Brum X

BlackCountryAl said:


> Project name | Location
> 
> Birmingham forum thread:
> Official website:
> 
> Project facts
> Address:
> Developer:
> Architect:
> Height:
> Floors:
> Homes:
> Commercial space: m²
> 
> Progress update
> 
> Renders/photos


Thanks for NOTHING hno:


----------



## Sandblast

*Snowhill Phase 3* | Office Building

*Under construction*









(_Moselyan_)









(_metrogogo_)


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Brum X said:


> Thanks for NOTHING hno:


SE9 started you off, I just posted a blank template for you. These posts are the same:



Sandblast said:


> *The Timber Yard - apartments*
> 
> Looking like this is ready to go.






SE9 said:


> *The Timber Yard* | City Centre B5
> 
> Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2046421
> 
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Land at Pershore Street and Skinner Lane, Birmingham B5
> 
> Developer: Galliard Homes | Apsley House Capital
> 
> Architect: Claridge Architects
> 
> Floors: 14
> 
> Homes: 379
> 
> Plans for the Timber Yard have been approved by Birmingham City Council.


----------



## Brum X

BlackCountryAl said:


> SE9 started you off, I just posted a blank template for you. These posts are the same:


Yeah then again maybe i dont have time to do all that BlackCountryAl. I do have other things to do in my life other than be a Full time SSC forumer, if you didnt know Al my main hobby is Civil Aviation/BHX (Plane spotter) and not SSC (I know that is hard to believe but its true, lol) so trying to work full time, go to the gym, have fun times and x 2 hobbies (Planes and skyscrapers) is hard work and basically not enough hours in the day.

Anyway use the *BIRMINGHAM INTERACTIVE MAP*, im sure you have a basic knowledge of the big bad city of Brum for you to navigate around yourself and find which projects we are talking about.


----------



## Brum X

*Brum X Exchange Square monthly photo update*

eee


----------



## Brum X

*The Emporium, City centre Eastside*

rrr


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Brum X said:


> Yeah then again maybe i dont have time to do all that BlackCountryAl. I do have other things to do in my life other than be a Full time SSC forumer, if you didnt know Al my main hobby is Civil Aviation/BHX (Plane spotter) and not SSC (I know that is hard to believe but its true, lol) so trying to work full time, go to the gym, have fun times and x 2 hobbies (Planes and skyscrapers) is hard work and basically not enough hours in the day.
> 
> Anyway use the *BIRMINGHAM INTERACTIVE MAP*, im sure you have a basic knowledge of the big bad city of Brum for you to navigate around yourself and find which projects we are talking about.


I know about the projects happening in Birmingham from going on the Birmingham forum, but this thread isn't for informing Birmingham forumers about what is going on in the city.


----------



## AbidM

Brum X said:


> Yeah then again maybe i dont have time to do all that BlackCountryAl. I do have other things to do in my life other than be a Full time SSC forumer, if you didnt know Al my main hobby is Civil Aviation/BHX (Plane spotter) and not SSC (I know that is hard to believe but its true, lol) so trying to work full time, go to the gym, have fun times and x 2 hobbies (Planes and skyscrapers) is hard work and basically not enough hours in the day.
> 
> Anyway use the *BIRMINGHAM INTERACTIVE MAP*, im sure you have a basic knowledge of the big bad city of Brum for you to navigate around yourself and find which projects we are talking about.


It's not that you don't have time, it's that your management of time is poor, and or you can't find alternative ways of doing things. 

The template he provided you with could be used for "x" amount of projects, all you have to do is fill it in once and use it until said projects are finished, copy and paste from a saved word document. 

I do find it bemusing that you have enough time to post 10 x photos and old posts.


----------



## Brum X

AbidM said:


> It's not that you don't have time, it's that your management of time is poor, and or you can't find alternative ways of doing things.
> 
> The template he provided you with could be used for "x" amount of projects, all you have to do is fill it in once and use it until said projects are finished, copy and paste from a saved word document.
> 
> I do find it bemusing that you have enough time to post 10 x photos and old posts.



Old posts ???

At the end of the day, i dont have to do anything. Today here in England it is a bank holiday and no work ;-), that is why i have time to post 10 x photos.

Anyway congrats on being our 2000th post.

:cheers:


----------



## Brum X

BlackCountryAl said:


> I know about the projects happening in Birmingham from going on the Birmingham forum, but this thread isn't for informing Birmingham forumers about what is going on in the city.


With all my posts Al i confirm what the project is called, all you have to do is click on the BIRMINGHAM INTERACTIVE MAP, that is the reason why we have it, so posters dont have to keep posting additional information all the time.

Maybe if other forumers made a contribution to this page more often then maybe it could aspire to your high standards, until then you are stuck with me and Sandblast. 

:cheers:


----------



## Bligh

This thread would look so much nicer and a lot easier to read if you just did it in SE9's format. A City like Birmingham deserves better than the mess that's being presented on here. 

Apologies for being so brutal, but this thread is an eyesore. Quality, not quantity. I don't want to go on an interactive map, I want a nicely put together page on SSC. Of course, no one *has* to do this... but this is why the London and Manchester threads are head and shoulders above the Birmingham one.


----------



## Brum X

Bligh said:


> This thread would look so much nicer and a lot easier to read if you just did it in SE9's format. A City like Birmingham deserves better than the mess that's being presented on here.
> 
> Apologies for being so brutal, but this thread is an eyesore. Quality, not quantity. I don't want to go on an interactive map, I want a nicely put together page on SSC. Of course, no one *has* to do this... but this is why the London and Manchester threads are head and shoulders above the Birmingham one.


Without getting into a Birmingham versus Manchester thing but you are the one who has mentioned Manchester.

Considering the Birmingham thread was much later to get into full swing thanks to me and sandblast compared to the Manchester thread we are not doing too bad.

Birmingham 2003 posts= 677719 views

v

Manchester 5795 posts (nearly x 3 times as many posts)= 1286943 views

then I don't think the Birmingham thread is doing too badly at all thanks. :cheers:

As for London, well what do you expect, lol

ABOVE AND BEYOND EVERYTHING :lol:


----------



## AbidM

Bligh said:


> This thread would look so much nicer and a lot easier to read if you just did it in SE9's format. A City like Birmingham deserves better than the mess that's being presented on here.
> 
> Apologies for being so brutal, but this thread is an eyesore. Quality, not quantity. I don't want to go on an interactive map, I want a nicely put together page on SSC. Of course, no one *has* to do this... but this is why the London and Manchester threads are head and shoulders above the Birmingham one.


Thank you - doing the lords work!


----------



## Brum X

ccc


----------



## Bligh

Brum X said:


> Without getting into a Birmingham versus Manchester thing but you are the one who has mentioned Manchester.
> 
> Considering the Birmingham thread was much later to get into full swing thanks to me and sandblast compared to the Manchester thread we are not doing too bad.
> 
> Birmingham 2003 posts= 677719 views
> 
> v
> 
> Manchester 5795 posts (nearly x 3 times as many posts)= 1286943 views
> 
> then I don't think the Birmingham thread is doing too badly at all thanks. :cheers:
> 
> As for London, well what do you expect, lol
> 
> ABOVE AND BEYOND EVERYTHING :lol:


I think you missed my point. I'll be more direct, the Birmingham thread looks awful. It looks like a Year-9 student's 'Citizenship' project. The thread seldom gives me the any specific data - unlike SE9's format. 

This thread seems to have a complex about Manchester so I won't mention. Let's compare it to the Lisbon thread. Can you see the difference in quality?

With a little tweak this thread would be gorgeous.


----------



## Brum X

Bligh said:


> I think you missed my point. I'll be more direct, the Birmingham thread looks awful. It looks like a Year-9 student's 'Citizenship' project. The thread seldom gives me the any specific data - unlike SE9's format.
> 
> This thread seems to have a complex about Manchester so I won't mention. Let's compare it to the Lisbon thread. Can you see the difference in quality?
> 
> With a little tweak this thread would be gorgeous.


For your information dude, this thread DOES NOT mention our friends up north apart from when trolls like you mention it, this is about BIRMINGHAM and BIRMINGHAM only. If Brummies want to express there frustration about other cities, they go on the city versus city thread within the main UK/Ireland thread.

Its people from other cities like you who like to poke there noses into our business that is the curse on this thread.


If it looks awful, nobody is forcing you to come onto the Birmingham thread.

Bye


----------



## Brum X

*More Residential developments coming to the Jewellary Quarter*

ccc


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Brum X said:


> If it looks awful, nobody is forcing you to come onto the Birmingham thread.


But you're driving people away, that's the opposite of what you should be using the world forum for.

We don't need pretty pictures of the library either. I've never seen anyone post any of the Gherkin on the London thread. The clue is in the title - BIRMINGHAM | Projects & Construction.


----------



## Brum X

BlackCountryAl said:


> But you're driving people away, that's the opposite of what you should be using the world forum for.
> 
> We don't need pretty pictures of the library either. I've never seen anyone post any of the Gherkin on the London thread. The clue is in the title - BIRMINGHAM | Projects & Construction.


Mmmmmmmmm and when have i posted a pic of the Library, your getting me confused with Sandblast. If i post something which has the library in it, its becouse you can see a building U/C from the library. As you say Al this is about Projects & Construction.


----------



## Brum X

*One & Two Chamberlain Square, Victoria Square*

ccc


----------



## wakka12

Brum X said:


> More than 500 new homes are set to be built on the edge of the Jewellery Quarter following a land deal.
> 
> Joint venture partners Galliard Homes and Apsley House Capital have acquired a four-acre site on the corner of Summer Hill Road and Icknield Street from British Airways Pension Fund.
> 
> A loan of £9.4 million was provided for the deal by UK bank OakNorth.
> 
> The complex is currently occupied by a two-storey office block and car park and is used by Birmingham and Solihull Mental Health NHS Foundation Trust.
> 
> The joint venture team said it was planning a residential scheme of more than 500 new homes at the site which will be called Camden Yard.
> 
> It expands the firms' foothold in Birmingham where it is working on residential projects at Soho Loop off Dudley Road, the AE Harris factory site in the Jewellery Quarter and Southside, where it recently received planning permission for 379 apartments in a project called Timber Yard.
> 
> Stephen Conway, executive chairman of Galliard Homes, said: "This is the fourth site we have acquired in Birmingham.
> 
> "We have around 2,000 new homes with a gross development value in excess of £500 million in the pipeline for the city and are looking forward to starting work on the first of these before the end of this year."
> 
> 
> 
> Apsley House Capital director Robin Norstrom added: "The site is a significant gateway into the Jewellery Quarter and our second here following our acquisition of the AE Harris site.
> 
> "We are huge fans of this historic district and our holdings will make us the biggest residential developer in the area."


Great to see a total waste of space in a historic area being massively densified it'll bring so much more life to the area ! 
And I don't see why there's all this harsh criticism I think the posts by Brum and sandblast are great and I always enjoy reading updates on the Birmingham thread,they are the only ones who update it regularly if they didn't post you wouldn't know anything about current Birmingham projects at all


----------



## Brum X

wakka12 said:


> Great to see a total waste of space in a historic area being massively densified it'll bring so much more life to the area !
> And I don't see why there's all this harsh criticism I think the posts by Brum and sandblast are great and I always enjoy reading updates on the Birmingham thread,they are the only ones who update it regularly if they didn't post you wouldn't know anything about current Birmingham projects at all


Thanks Wakka12 for your kind words, yes im trying to fit as much as i can within the Birmingham thread. There is so much going on and to be honest i probably have too many fingers in too many pies especially when i go around the city with my camera as i feel the need to update this thread, the actual main Birmingham thread within the UK/Ireland page and then on the Citytalk thread (As i dont want Birmingham left out). It is hard work when you dont just have one page to update.

So yes maybe i could make adjustments to each individual post with detailed information about the project, we will have to wait and see. I do want people to enjoy coming onto the Birmingham page. 

*BRUM X IS ALWAYS PREPARED TO LISTEN*


----------



## Bligh

Brum X said:


> For your information dude, this thread DOES NOT mention our friends up north apart from when trolls like you mention it, this is about BIRMINGHAM and BIRMINGHAM only. If Brummies want to express there frustration about other cities, they go on the city versus city thread within the main UK/Ireland thread.
> 
> Its people from other cities like you who like to poke there noses into our business that is the curse on this thread.
> 
> 
> If it looks awful, nobody is forcing you to come onto the Birmingham thread.
> 
> Bye


Don't post on the World Forum then. This thread is specifically for international guests. 

You refuse to take any criticism and as a result your thread/work will never improve. 

I'll continue to visit this thread, as I've done so for years. No one is forcing anyone to post in a specific way, we're just suggesting a much better format - but you're just immediately shutting down any sort of advice.

No hard feelings.


----------



## 916646

Now that's a template I can get behind. This is Birmingham to the world remember. Once you get used to the template, it becomes second nature  

*Arden Gate | William Street B5
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990646

Official website(s): https://www.mcrproperty.com/project/...aco-birmingham & http://topcapgroup.com/project/arden-gate/

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Address: Arden Gate, William Street, Birmingham



Project Partners: Top Capital Group, Hong Kong



Developer: Court Collaboration



Architect: Corstorphine+Wright



Contractor: Torsion Group


Height: 10fl | 31m


Homes: 225 residential apartments



















The build on the far right have since been extended two stories, to 10



















Yesterday:














































Targeted completion: November 2019


----------



## 916646

*Three Snowhill | Offices
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481039

Official website: https://www.threesnowhillbirmingham.co.uk/

*PROJECT DETAILS*


Address: Snow Hill, Birmingham


Office Use: 420,000 sq ft of Grade A office space. Speculatively built


Developer: M&G Real Estate/ Ballymore Group


Architect: Sidell Gibson


Contractor: BAM Construction


Height: 20fl | 90m


Targeted completion: April 2019




























My own pics from yesterday morning:









Three Snowhill 









Three Snowhill









Three Snowhill 









Late afternoon


----------



## 916646

*Holliday Street, Arena Central | Residential
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777210

*PROJECT DETAILS*


Address: Holliday Street, Birmingham


Use: 323 PRS apartments over two blocks, the tallest of which will be 24 storeys


Developer: Dandara Living Birmingham (Dandara)


Architect: Hodder + Partners


Contractor: Galiford Try Construction


Height: 24fl | 78m


Targeted completion: May 2019


----------



## Brum X

I will let you take over then PB.

I wont be posting anymore on this thread.


----------



## 916646

Smallish project, but no less important than the others. 

Quickly filling up those little plots just off Broad Street. In the second picture you'll see Arden Gate (posted above) - another empty plot that's currently racing ahead & all of a sudden you've got a nice little community forming

*Granville Lofts, Granville Street | Residential
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798874&

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Address: Granville Street, Birmingham

Use: 112 residential apartments with basement carpark

Developer: Seven Capital

Architect: K4 Architects

Contractor: Colmore Tang Construction

Height: 7fl

Value: £17 million

Targeted completion: Q3 2018

Shooting directly into the sun, hence the build looking slightly darker









In the shade


----------



## 916646

Brum X said:


> I will let you take over then PB.
> 
> I wont be posting anymore.


It's a team Brum effort. You do a sterling job. A little tweak here and there and it would be a fabulous thread. 

I certainly can't do it all on my own, I got my hands busy with the map too 
Have a few days off and come back once COLMORE ROW has kicked off. We'll be expecting you to post man! The forum would be boring without you Brum :cheers:


----------



## 916646

*Exchange Square, Phase 1 | Residential
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905357

Exchange Square is a £350 million, 750,000 sqft mixed-used urban village in the making which will provide circa 1200 new homes plus shops, cafes and restaurants – all directly opposite the new Birmingham Curzon HS2 terminal which will be up and running in 2026. Currently being designed by Grimshaw Architects, with WSP also involved.

With HS2 on the horizon, we're seeing movement on empty plots - namely Court Collaborations, we think.. '1230' residential scheme that promises to deliver one, maybe two signature skyscrapers. Other plots, Martineau Galleries et all will likely come forward too.

*PHASE 1 PROJECT DETAILS*


Address: Exchange Square, Moor street Queensway, Birmingham


Use: 603 residential apartments with 5,000 sq ft residents’ hub including concierge and private lounge.


The scheme also comes with 30,000 sq ft of ground floor retail and leisure space, plus 186 basement car parking spaces.


Developer: Nikal


Architect: Stephenson Studio


Contractor: Sir Robert McAlpine


Height: Three new buildings - 27, 16 and 9 storeys


Value: £125 million


Targeted completion: Q3 2019

Phase 2 will sit to the left of this. We're still waiting for the application to arrive from Nikal. 46 stories, maybe less, maybe more. Playing the waiting game 




























Latest from me taken y'day


















BrumX



























Reiss0mari


----------



## 916646

*LEFT BANK II | BROAD STREET/ SHEEPCOTE STREET, BIRMINGHAM
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438

*THE BANK II PROJECT DETAILS*

Address: Left Bank, Broad Street/ Sheepcote Street, Birmingham

Homes: 212 residential apartments with 5,459 sq ft ground and mezzanine leisure space

Partners: Regal Property Group

Architect: Glancy Nicholls Architects

Contractor: Wates Construction

Height: 33fl | 102m

Initial renderings, model and impact pics:














































Yesterday morning:




























Onto floor 26 now:










Roll on Moda 42 storey tower opposite.


----------



## 916646

*HSBC UK HEADQUARTERS | CENTENERY SQUARE, BIRMINGHAM
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438










Official website: Arena Central.com

After HS2 and Deutche Bank amongst others set up shop in Birmingham, HSBC moved their ringfenced operations to the 'Second City' on a 250 year lease.

Sat on the old Carlton TV Studios, Arena Central represents 1.2 million sq ft of mixed-use development. This is one of those developments..

*PROJECT DETAILS*
Address: 1 Centenery Square, Birmingham
Use: 210,000 sq ft offices
Client: HSBC Corporate Real Estate
Partners: JV between Miller Developments & Arena Central Developments
Architect: MAKE Architects
Contractor: Galliford Try Construction
Height: 11fl| 58m

Live webcam (updated weekdays from 8am till 8pm) - https://arena-central.com/delivery/progress/​


----------



## Sandblast

It's great to see others now posting on the Birmingham World Forum at last. I can see the point of having the statistical data at the top of a particular development in most instances, but there is nothing stopping people, or any rules to suggest otherwise, that you cannot post an ad hoc picture or pictures without the data at the top, which would get tedious, and I for one don't always read them any way.

I scanned through about another dozen or so cities on the World Forum, and not everyone posts the statistical data at the top, and I'm a little suspicious as to the motives of one or two London and Manchester posters as to why the Birmingham Forum is upsetting them so much? Why the hell would they care if it doesn't look "professional"?!!!

*Any way Brum X, however which way you have presented your posts in the past, I think you have done a brilliant job of giving everyone a pictorial representation of what is happening in our city - not everyone is interested if a building is 4000sqm or 14000 sqm, or whatever!! Don't let the [email protected] get to you, mate!!!!*


----------



## ReissOmari

Quality.


----------



## 916646

The issue here is that it's too samey samey and needs a simple freshening up. A lot of users on here have the same set of styles, which is fine, but it's calling for something different.

If others were to help out, which would help then ofc your work would go down well and complement others in the process, but don't brush off criticism as a Brum v London, Brum v MCR thing, because it just isn't right and it's quite embarrassing. Read the thread back, accept the criticism, take it in your stride and move forward. I have.

You know, if I didn't come from this great city, I really wouldn't know much about a development other than what it looks like on here. A few ad hoc pics is good, breaks up the monotomy doesn't it, but not on every page and I do find it disconcerting when you say you don't read the details of a development, yet you're repping Birmingham on a world forum? It defeats the object of this thread. 

Like I said, same styles, you all do a wonderful job, it just needs a few more peeps helping out and those geekier peeps who want to show the world (well it is one click away) about Birmingham, the statistical side of things - I mean, it's a niche website after all for us fellow freaks! lol

Will I help from time to time? Yeppers, if people will accept me. I hope other users do too because we've got a great foundation of users on here and a lot of good projects on the go and upcoming in the future. I really don't think this needs to be talked about any further, it's bogging down the thread and hides the hours of work I've put in


----------



## Bligh

PerpetualBrum said:


> The issue here is that it's too samey samey and needs a simple freshening up. A lot of users on here have the same set of styles, which is fine, but it's calling for something different.
> 
> If others were to help out, which would help then ofc your work would go down well and complement others in the process, but don't brush off criticism as a Brum v London, Brum v MCR thing, because it just isn't right and it's quite embarrassing. Read the thread back, accept the criticism, take it in your stride and move forward. I have.
> 
> You know, if I didn't come from this great city, I really wouldn't know much about a development other than what it looks like on here. A few ad hoc pics is good, breaks up the monotomy doesn't it, but not on every page and I do find it disconcerting when you say you don't read the details of a development, yet you're repping Birmingham on a world forum? It defeats the object of this thread.
> 
> Like I said, same styles, you all do a wonderful job, it just needs a few more peeps helping out and those geekier peeps who want to show the world (well it is one click away) about Birmingham, the statistical side of things - I mean, it's a niche website after all for us fellow freaks! lol
> 
> Will I help from time to time? Yeppers, if people will accept me. I hope other users do too because we've got a great foundation of users on here and a lot of good projects on the go and upcoming in the future. I really don't think this needs to be talked about any further, it's bogging down the thread and hides the hours of work I've put in


I like you. You're cool. :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

Bligh said:


> I like you. You're cool. :cheers:


WORD.


----------



## Sandblast

PerpetualBrum said:


> The issue here is that it's too samey samey and needs a simple freshening up. A lot of users on here have the same set of styles, which is fine, but it's calling for something different.
> 
> If others were to help out, which would help then ofc your work would go down well and complement others in the process, but don't brush off criticism as a Brum v London, Brum v MCR thing, because it just isn't right and it's quite embarrassing. Read the thread back, accept the criticism, take it in your stride and move forward. I have.
> 
> You know, if I didn't come from this great city, I really wouldn't know much about a development other than what it looks like on here. A few ad hoc pics is good, breaks up the monotomy doesn't it, but not on every page and I do find it disconcerting when you say you don't read the details of a development, yet you're repping Birmingham on a world forum? It defeats the object of this thread.
> 
> Like I said, same styles, you all do a wonderful job, it just needs a few more peeps helping out and those geekier peeps who want to show the world (well it is one click away) about Birmingham, the statistical side of things - I mean, it's a niche website after all for us fellow freaks! lol
> 
> Will I help from time to time? Yeppers, if people will accept me. I hope other users do too because we've got a great foundation of users on here and a lot of good projects on the go and upcoming in the future. I really don't think this needs to be talked about any further, it's bogging down the thread and hides the hours of work I've put in


I wouldn't dream of going on another city thread and criticise. However, I am open to constructive criticism, if I don't agree, I ignore ..... we all like different things and do things differently .... I do love your posts as well PB!

Yes, you keep it up, PB, you do a brilliant job too!!! :cheers:


----------



## 916646

We just need more variety & due care on here and we're laffin!!


----------



## Sandblast

Yep, so keep posting mate. Been too quiet on here with so many developments Birmingham should be justly proud of that would otherwise have gone by the wayside on this forum..... statistical data, or not.


----------



## ReissOmari

* Snow Hill Wharf | Gun Quarter *

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2043593&

Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/developments/west-midlands/birmingham/snow-hill-wharf


*PROJECT DETAILS*


Address: Shadwell Street, Birmingham

Use: Residential

Developer: Berkeley

Architect: Grid Architects

Height: 21FL | 67m

Targeted completion: 2020

Demolition about to start on this one.


----------



## 916646

ReissOmari said:


> * Snow Hill Wharf | Gun Quarter*





> Luxury London housebuilder Berkeley Group is looking to the English provinces as a source of future growth as the market for high-end properties in the capital undergoes a downturn.
> 
> It has opened a new division in Birmingham — its first venture outside London and the south-east in more than a decade.(ft.com)





> 404 Residential apartments (157 one-bedroom, 218 two-bedroom and 29 three-bedroom apartments)


One of my favourite developments this.


----------



## 916646

*2one2 Broad Street | Residential | 42fl | 132m
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1819531

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Address: 212 Broad Street, Birmingham

Use: 42 storey mixed-use development comprising of a thirty-nine storey residential building (from studios to three bedroom apartments) which will sit on a three storey podium. This development also comprises: 
• 'MODA Works' Offices
• A Gym
• Residents Lounge, with 24-hour concierge service and
• External Amenity in the form of a 200m outdoor running track

Client/ Partner: Moda Living/ Apache Capital

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects

Height: 42fl | 132m

Cost: £183 million

Final bit of demolition is underway on Broad Street. Scaffolding and barriers have gone up to safely demolish the last remaining building standing in the way of progress. Shouldn't be too long before that's down.

We're then just waiting on the official news of a contractor (rumours of John Sisks and Son) and then work can then begin later this year, as is scheduled.

This'll be the tallest residential building in Birmingham, until Nikal announce their Phase 2 Exchange Square development. But MODA could still yet gazump that, as they've got one piece of land sewn up and are eyeing several others. :banana:

Also featured on Dezeen: https://www.dezeen.com/2018/01/10/new-hi-tech-tower-will-be-birminghams-tallest-residential-building/


----------



## Sandblast

Great set of updates, PB!


----------



## Sandblast

*2 Chamberlain Square*
*City Centre*

Under Construction

*Height: 38m | Floors: 8 | Client/Architects: Argent / Glenn Howells Architects*

http://www.paradisebirmingham.co.uk/phase-one/

*Designed by Glenn Howells Architects, Two Chamberlain Square is an eight storey, 182,000 sq ft building bringing a striking contemporary addition to Birmingham's historical core.*

_With large, open floorplates of over 20,000 sq ft, Two Chamberlain Square provides a bright and spacious working environment with floor to ceiling glazing providing superb views over the transformed Chamberlain Square.
_














































(_PerpetualBrum_)


----------



## 916646

Three hotel projects. One proposed, one upcoming and the other under construction.

*Upcoming*: 


> Use: US brand Dream Hotels will open their first European hotel in Birminghams 1905 Methodist Hall building - 147 rooms with a three-storey roof extension & rooftop bar. It'll be called 'Unscripted Birmingham Central Hall' and will debut Dreams newest brand.
> 
> Targeted opening: 2020
> 
> Next door to the hotel with be an aparthotel, operated by Stow-Away, a joint venture between Ciel Capital, developer Stow Projects and hospitality operator BridgeStreet Global Hospitality
> 
> Cost: £40million






























*Proposed*:

This one goes to planning Committee next week (13th September) - recommended to be approved



> Use: Conversion and a two storey rooftop extension for use as a 182 roomed 4* Native branded aparthotel in an 81,280 sq ft Grade II listed building
> 
> Client: Euro Property Investments
> 
> Architect: Archer Humphreys Architects
> 
> The proposal incorporates the whole ground floor fronting Newhall Street & Cornwall Street for a bar/ restaurant and a basement gym.
> 
> The aparthotel will be operated by Native who are the largest provider of high quality serviced apartments in the UK.






























*Under construction:
*

*The Grand Hotel Birmingham (renovation)
*

The Grand was developed by the Horton Family between 1879 and 1895. 

Since 2009 Hortons’ Estate have invested over £25m in the restoration of the building resulting in the creation of ten new upmarket shops and 11,000 sq. ft of offices fronting Colmore Row

Earlier this year, Starwood Capital Group sold to Foncière des Régions and announced plans to redevelop much of the existing Grand on Colmore Row into a luxury 185-room hotel.

Plans will comprise conferencing and banqueting space, including the historic Grosvenor Suite, a restaurant and bar

What will it be called? Foncière des Régions, now Covivio - how confusing - agreed a new operating deal with InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG) & they will rebrand and operate 13 Principal hotels including The Grand but it is not known at this stage which name the Birmingham hotel will carry. The inside is currently being fit out.


----------



## 916646

*The Axium | Windmill Street
*
Birmingham forum thread: Clicky

Official website(s): The Axium Official Website

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Homes: 304 residential apartments over three-blocks, in an 8-storey building. (187 one beds & 117 two bedroom apartments)

Address: The Axium, Windmill Street Gate, Birmingham

Client: Top Capital Group, Hong Kong

Developer: Court Collaboration

Architect: Glancy Nicholls Architects

Contractor: Galliford Try Construction

Height: 8fl

Targeted completion: Q4 2019

Another empty plot being filled in on this side of the city centre, densifying it even further:


----------



## 916646

*Three Snowhill | Offices
*
*



Use: 420,000 sqft speculative office build & largest speculative build U/C outside of London
Developer: M&G Real Estate/ Ballymore Properties
Architects: Sidell Gibson
Contractor: BAM Construction
Structural engineer: WSP 
Value: £90 million
Completion: April 2019
Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481039

Click to expand...

*


















Inching ever closer to a pre-let and to completion:


----------



## 916646

*Exchange Square, Phase 1 | Residential
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905357
Official Project Website: http://www.exchangesquare.co.uk/

Exchange Square is a £350 million, 750,000 sqft mixed-used urban village in the making which will provide circa 1200 new homes plus shops, cafes and restaurants – all directly opposite the new Birmingham Curzon HS2 terminal 

*PHASE 1 PROJECT DETAILS*

*
Address: Exchange Square, Moor street Queensway, Birmingham

Use: 603 residential apartments with 5,000 sq ft residents’ hub, concierge & 30,000 sq ft of ground floor commercial space & 186 basement car parking spaces.

Developer: NIKAL

Architect: Stephenson Studio

Contractor: Sir Robert McAlpine

Height: 27, 16 and 9 storeys

Value: £125 million

Targeted completion: Q3 2019
*
Live webcam: http://nikal.reachtimelapse.co.uk/exchangesquare/

Phase 2 will sit to the left of this. We're still waiting for the application to arrive from Nikal. 46 stories, maybe less, maybe more. Playing the waiting game 




































(Metrogogo)









(Ellbrown)


----------



## 916646

*St. Martins Place | Residential
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2006431

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Use: 228 residential 'superior deluxe apartments' (range of 1, 2 and 3 beds) with 24-hour on-site concierge service, A-List interior designs by The Luxe Interiors, state-of-the-art gym, WiFi lounge, private cinema, spa, bar and restaurant

Address: St Martins Street, Broad Street, Birmingham

Developer: Ace Sino Group/ Seven Capital

Architects: B|D|G

Contractor: Colmore Tang Construction

Height: 17fl | 53m

Targeted completion: Q4 2020


----------



## Bligh

Great updates guys.


----------



## 916646

Bligh said:


> Great updates guys.


Cheers Bligh. Hopefully our guys took the constructive criticism on the chin & come back swinging on here and show off these devs, because apart from those ones I've listed above, there's like 60+ other inner city developments U/C going on at the mo. 

BIG BOOMING BRUM


----------



## Sandblast

PerpetualBrum said:


> Cheers Bligh. *Hopefully our guys took the constructive criticism on the chin & come back swinging on here and show off these devs,* because apart from those ones I've listed above, there's like 60+ other inner city developments U/C going on at the mo.
> 
> BIG BOOMING BRUM


It's Birmingham's very own *metrogogo* we need to entice on to the World forum, as he would do a better job than any of us.



*The Bank | Broad Street | 102m/68m | 33/22fl | U/C*










(_metrogogo_)


----------



## 916646

"_he would do a better job than any of us_" - Speak for yourself! *SMH*

MGs a credit & I'd rather have him on here bigging Brum up than most, but he's not crazy enough to walk the streets for 10 hours most weeks updating every project & then post here to keep the thread above water when it was sinking quicker than the Titanic! So, I disagree with your.... "statement" but seriously, no hard feelings ay  What we really need is for everyone to stop taking potshots, lose the ego, come together & up their game.


----------



## 916646

*Lancaster Gate | Student Accommodation
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039513

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Use: 1023 room student accomoodation in two new builds

Address: Lancaster Circus, Vesey Street, Birmingham

Developer: McAleer & Rushe

Architect: Urban Innovations

Contractor: McAleer & Rushe

Height: 24fl | 76m

Targeted completion: Q3 2020

Cost: £90 million Q3 2020


----------



## 916646

*3 ARENA CENTRAL | OFFICES
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234

Official website(s): https://arena-central.com/
Live webcam (updated weekdays from 8am till 8pm) - https://arena-central.com/delivery/progress/ 

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Address: 3 Arena Central, Birmingham

Use: 240,000 sq ft grade A offices. HMRC (Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs) have signed a 25-year lease to be based here

Partners: Miller Developments and Arena Central Developments

Architect: MAKE Architects

Contractor: Galliford Try Construction

Height: 14fl | 62m

More funky designs..hmm. 'The Cheesegrater'. I hope it turns out better than the renders and doesn't look as squat. :lol: I think the level of detail will look better than the renders suggest tbh



























Indicative pic there. Two new builds will go behind the chequered building on the right


----------



## Bligh

PerpetualBrum said:


> Cheers Bligh. Hopefully our guys took the constructive criticism on the chin & come back swinging on here and show off these devs, because apart from those ones I've listed above, there's like 60+ other inner city developments U/C going on at the mo.
> 
> BIG BOOMING BRUM


Thanks mate. The effort seen on here already is impressive! You guys have posted projects I didn't know existed. Bham is my second home.. my wife is from there so we're there quite a lot.

Keep it up lads. Quality stuff :cheers:


----------



## steppenwolf

Are there any more active plans to continue replacing roundabouts and flyovers with more urban junctions? the ones that have been done are so much better.


----------



## 916646

*A Birmingham developer is planning a huge city centre residential scheme after wrapping up a deal for a landmark development.
*

Court Collaboration is planning a huge residential scheme after buying a plot of land in the Eastside district of Birmingham back in March.

This plot, currently opposite Exchange Square Phase 1 (pics above somewhere) and will be seconds away from the new HS2 Curzon Street Station which is expected to drive HUGE swathes of regeneration in the years to come.

“We want this to be about not only creating something spectacular in a landmark spot of a growing part of the city but also about pushing new boundaries for city living.

“There’s every reason to create something *really big* here.”

Court is already in discussions with Birmingham City Council about plans, which will are expected to include a blend of residential and live-work units when they are revealed later this year.



















A lot of their projects are currently U/C at the moment and are being financed majorly through the Chinese. Every faith they'll deliver on this one too.

Music to my ears :|


----------



## ReissOmari

steppenwolf said:


> Are there any more active plans to continue replacing roundabouts and flyovers with more urban junctions? the ones that have been done are so much better.


Not that we know of, Paradise Circus has been remodeled with all subways taken away and replace with level pedestrian crossings, the whole road will be closed for the next year while the West Midland Metro lay tram tracks down.

There's only one flyover left in the City Core which is Lancaster Circus, it's the main entry into the City from the National Motorway Network (M6). Suffolk Street Queensway Viaduct isn't going anywhere anytime soon, but doesn't pose much of a problem for The Mailbox and beyond.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

The Snow Hill masterplan showed how Lancaster Circus could look if downgraded. Bottom left of the image:


----------



## Sandblast

PerpetualBrum said:


> "_he would do a better job than any of us_" - Speak for yourself! *SMH*
> 
> MGs a credit & I'd rather have him on here bigging Brum up than most, but he's not crazy enough to walk the streets for 10 hours most weeks updating every project & then post here to keep the thread above water when it was sinking quicker than the Titanic! So, I disagree with your.... "statement" but seriously, no hard feelings ay  What we really need is for everyone to stop taking potshots, lose the ego, come together & up their game.


Yep, thanks for your posts PB, it's just a shame it took criticism of posts for someone to come along and help out.

I've checked 20 or different city threads on here, and "_potshots_" from various enthusiastic posters appear in between posts containing statistical information on all of them, including the London forum .... so why the Birmingham thread was singled out, I don't know :dunno:

Post number 2054 could also be considered a "potshot", maybe?

Any way, keep up the good work, we could do with more posters on here to vary the content, so expect a few more enthusiastic potshots interspersed between posts with statistical information, as it is my opinion that both can work side by side.


----------



## 916646

*PORT LOOP | RESIDENTIAL
*

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559740


Official website(s): https://www.port-loop.com/



> Port Loop is a 43-acre, multi-phased canal-side development & is one of the UK’s most significant brownfield regeneration projects.It owes its existence to the industrial revolution. Before the arrival of the canal in 1769, the area was a vast parkland used for deer hunting.
> 
> Over the next 50 or so years the whole of Birmingham was completely transformed into a 'city of a thousand trades' known twice the world over, and became a thriving industrial city with the canal at its heart.
> 
> Now it's set for 21st century living


*PROJECT DETAILS*

Address: Icknield Port Loop, bounded by Ladywood Middleway, Icknield Port Road and Wiggin Street, Birmingham

Overall Use: 1,150 new homes, retail and community facilities
 Phase 1: Phase 1 has consent for 207 family homes, with 77 new homes being delivered initially

Partners: JV Urban Splash & Places for People working in tandem with the landowners, Birmingham City Council & Canal & River Trust

Architect: Masterplan:Macreanor Lavington. The first phase architects have included Glen Howells, shedkm and Grant Associates.
These initial 77 new homes in Phase 1 will include private garden terraces & shared courtyard gardens, a new public park and community & leisure spaces (leisure centre is currently U/C), together with retail and commercial facilities.

40 of the properties are be created offsite by HoUSe, the Urban Splash modular brand, meaning customers can design the internal layout and composition of their own homes. The remaining 37 homes have been designed by Glenn Howells Architects. The first properties will be marketed from September 29th this month

The existing historical buildings on site will eventually be reinvented and get new life breathed into them. There will also be new towpaths, moorings, cycleways and walkways to the city & there will even be a waterbus stop.

First up, the leisure centre is already U/C & is currently just steelwork


> Address: Icknield Port Road/ Ladywood Middleway
> Client: Serco Leisure/ Birmingham Community Leisure Trust
> Architect: Calderpeel Architects
> Contractor: ISG Construction
> Targeted completion: August 2019












And the site in Q taken yesterday





































And an updated masterplan:










Over the canal from this is ANOTHER development in the offing: *SOHO LOOP* 


> The plans will provide a new neighbourhood in Birmingham,
> comprising approximately 680 residential units, alongside
> ground floor commercial uses and generous public open space.












We'll see a planning application arrive soon. It's a development between Apsley House Capital & Galliard Homes
http://www.soholoopbirmingham.co.uk/downloads/exhibition-boards.pdf


----------



## 916646

*BLOC GRAND CENTRAL | HOTEL
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927917

After groundwork surveys and exploratory boreholes, they've had to realign the site boundary, which cultinated in a decrease of 9m and three storeys in total. BLOC have two other hotels, London Gatwick & the Jewellery Quarter here in Birmingham, so this would be their biggest one to date, should they pull it off.

Status: Approved back in 2017. Now awaiting demolition of the two storey building currently standing on site

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Address: 32-34 Hill Street, Birmingham

Use: 227 hotel rooms

Client: Bloc

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects

Height: 23fl





































The old scheme before it was realigned:









What we're getting:


----------



## 916646

Court Collaboration have wealthy Chinese investors, now Seven Capital are looking for the same by setting up a Hong Kong office :cheers:



















and a model of St Martins Place, currently undergoing groundworks


----------



## 916646

*Beorma Quarter, Phases 2 & 3 | Mixed Use (Residential/Offices) | 30fl (113m) 
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845869&

For more Birmingham developments, click on this. Created by me for the Birmingham Forum. Updated every day by me & Reiss0mari

*PROJECT DETAILS*

Address: Park Street/ Allison Street, Birmingham

Use: Phase 2 will see a 30 storey tower with 125 apartments split over the upper 17 floors, with 11 storeys of office space, residential lobbies, 
back of house & servicing areas and retail and/or restaurant space

Phase 3 will comprise two further offices comprising a 14 storey office tower with 69 apartments sitting above ground floor retail units
& another seven storey office build

Developer: Salhia KSC

Architect: Broadway Malyan

Height: 30, 14, 7 (113m)

Cost: £140 million

The developers talk a good game. Seems like they want this underway early 2019. We shall see.




























Blue is Phase 2. Green is Phase 3


----------



## cardiff

Love the latest version of that, really needs to be built!


----------



## 916646

Looks like this could be signed, sealed and underway in the not too distant future. Lets get this baby started!

:banana:



> John Sisk is in line to build Birmingham’s 42-storey residential building for developer Moda Living.
> 
> The £183m build-to-rent scheme, 2one2 Broad Street, will comprise 481 flats plus leisure facilities.
> 
> Sisk is understood to have seen off competition from rival bidders including Wates and Galliford Try to land the deal.
> 
> Last month, Sisk recruited Moda Living operations director Simon Dingle, who had previously worked at Carillion.


Also featured on Dezeen: https://www.dezeen.com/2018/01/10/new-hi-tech-tower-will-be-birminghams-tallest-residential-building/


----------



## 916646

*Birmingham Film Studios from the Creator of Peaky Blinders
*

Plans for a Birmingham film studio are "imminent" and could be confirmed within weeks, with films being produced by 2021, according to the creator of Peaky Blinders.

Speaking at the Greater Birmingham and Solihull Local Enterprise Partnership, Stephen Knight argued the UK is “entering a golden age in film and television production” and demand is much greater than the well-known London facilities can serve.



> “Everyone wants to come to the UK because of the skills of the crew and actors, the infrastructure and also the 20% tax incentive that filmmakers get when they come to the UK,” he said.
> 
> “As a result of this, all of the big blockbusters are coming here, and as a result of that Pinewood, Shepperton, Leavesden, Ealing are fully booked.
> 
> “A consequence of that is a lot of the big cities across the country are frantically converting factories into studios. What I am proposing is that in Birmingham we do it properly.”
> 
> "What I want to do is take advantage of what Birmingham is and how it functions. Shakespeare once said ‘what is a city but it’s people?’ And that’s what’s important to me and to the people that I’m working with to make this studio happen.
> 
> "It’s called Mercian, named after the tribe that used to live in this area, and what I want to do is create six brand new purpose built sound stages for film and television. So they’re not factories with birds resting in the roof, they’re actually attractive to people who want to make big productions.
> 
> "But they’ll also be attractive to people that want to make TV, and I want to make them attractive to people making independent films and small films. And I also want there to be a halo around that studio where people will be attracted to that environment for post production, for animation, and also for building sets, and all of the industries that go with building a film.
> 
> "We’re also going to have a neighbourhood that is attached to the studio, that will include people’s homes, residential, bars, restaurants, all of those things that will become, I hope, a destination for people to come who would want to be in that environment either because they’re working in this industry or because they’re interested in the industry, or because they want to go to the premier of the film that was made there.
> 
> "Now, I’ve had this idea for a while and it’s a dream. It could remain a dream if you don’t involve the right people, and I think the right people have been involved over the last two, two and a half years.
> "So we’ve made more progress than I believed would be possible, and we’re getting towards a situation where we can now begin to offer the environment to Hollywood studios with a franchise two years away from production, where we can go to them and say ‘what do you want us to build?’
> 
> "I just want to let people know that we are imminently going to be doing this thing, and that the more collaboration and the more communication with the local community and with the people who live and work here, the better.
> 
> "The studio will be a wheeled suitcase walk from the international airport," he said.
> 
> "It’s near to the train station and of course, soon, will be very near to HS2, which will mean it’ll be 40 minutes away from London. It’s got everything going for it, and for the first time in the past six months I actually believe that it is achievable.
> 
> "I want it to be a very green environment, I want the roofs to be green so that they can house bird sanctuaries. I want the place to be no plastic bottles, electric vehicles, contributing energy to the grid rather than taking from it. Not only because it’s a good thing but because in Hollywood, those are the kinds of things that attract people. They have to choose a studio somewhere, it will help them to make that decision to come to us.
> 
> "I’ve been talking about this for quite a long time, and the more you talk about it the more achievable it becomes. But we’re close."


Paramount executives have already held talks & have visited Birmingham, with Knight wanting to put the region BACK onto the broadcasting map



> “We are going to make this happen"
> 
> "Andy Street (WM mayor) is behind it, and is a real dynamo for change in the West Midlands.
> 
> "The BBC are involved now, and Imaginarium, one of the best special effects companies around, I'd hope to bring Channel 4 into the perimeter too.
> 
> "If Channel 4 were to miss out on this, I think they would regret it."


Birmingham is no stranger to large production movies in the last two years, having hosted Steven Speilbergs 'Ready Player One' in Digbeth & the Jewellery Quarter, while Michael Keaton & Dylan O’Brien's 'Amercian Assassin' was also filmed in the city last year


----------



## 916646

Two new renders showing 1 & 2 Chamberlain Square, both of which are currently U/C 

1 Chamberlain Square



> Use: 172,000 sq ft offices – let to PwC (1400 employees, with the potential for another 1000 as part of growth plans). 11,000 sq ft restaraunt/bar space - with the opportunity for 4 ground floors units, or two larger units.
> Developer/Owner: Argent/ Hermes Investment Management
> Contractor: BAM
> Architect: Eric Parry Architects


2 Chamberlain Square



> Use: Speculatevely built 183,000 sqft grade A offices. 8 floors. 2,780 to 4,310 sq ft retail units available.
> 
> Developer/Owner: Argent/ Hermes Investment Management
> Contractor: BAM
> Architect: Glenn Howells Architects



Restaurant space at 2 Chamberlain:


















1 Chamberlain:



















& of course, the webcam from today, which you can access here


----------



## Justme

^^ Gosh, I have to say, I really like these. When are they due for completion?


----------



## 916646

Justme said:


> ^^ Gosh, I have to say, I really like these. When are they due for completion?


Bit of an improvement on the ghastly carbuncle that stood before, eh :lol:

1CS is set for completion Q4 2019. PwC have let the entire building as their new regional HQ. 2CS is going up speculatively and it's anticipated that'll be completed late next year perhaps..maybe. That's just Phase 1.

Phase 2 will see three new buildings, 280,000 sq ft '1 Centenery Way' is going to be built speculatively & has already been approved and is currently undergoing demolition/ enabling works, with that likely kicking off in January, which coincides with the tram that will soon whiz passed the site, before the other two buildings of Phase 2 can commence. In short, the city centre is mayhem at the minute :nuts:


----------



## 916646

Bank II progressing nicely. Not the most scintilating architecture in the world but this has set the benchmark for tall buildings on Broad Street once more, after the 56 storey proposal we had from Regal Group before the economic downturn hit.

Bank 1 finished this year, Bank II currently U/C and MODA's 42-storey will sit directly over the road. All residential



> Use: 33 floors (102m) comprising 212 residential apartments with 5,459 sq ft ground and mezzanine leisure space
> Client: Regal Property Group
> Architects: Glancy Nicholls Architects
> Contractor: Wates Construction


Credit: GrapevineBirmingham


----------



## 916646

Another one due to start on Monday (Oct 1st) barring any last minute delays

*103 COLMORE ROW | OFFICES | 105.5m
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806777&

Official Project website: http://www.103colmorerow.com/

*PROJECT DETAILS**


Address: 103 Colmore Row, Birmingham

Use: 26-storey, 223,631 sq ft speculatively built office tower, with restaurant space on the ground and top floors

At 346ft/105.5m, it will be the largest new office under construction outside London

Height: 26fl | 105.5m

Partners: Rockspring & Sterling Property Ventures

Architects: Doone Silver Kerr Architects

Contractor: BAM Construction UK

Target completion: Q3 2021

*


----------



## Sandblast

Me being a 'hawkeye', I've noticed subtle changes in the render PB posted above. The top of the tower is slightly different to what we've seen before, it looks slightly taller with the plant now included on the top. The shorter element to the building is different too. Are these changes that may have held up the development?


----------



## Sandblast

Me being a 'hawkeye', I've noticed subtle changes in the render PB posted above. The top of the tower is slightly different to what we've seen before, it looks slightly taller with the plant now included on the top. The shorter element to the building is different too. Are these changes that may have held up the development?


----------



## SE9

*Harpers Hill* | Jewellery Quarter B3

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2098387

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Harpers Hill, Jewellery Quarter, Birmingham B3

Developer: Galliard Homes | Apsley House Capital

Architect: Glenn Howells

Cost: £125 million

Homes: 326

Non-residential space: 8,422m² (GIA)

Plans for the former AE Harris site have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## 916646

Sandblast said:


> Me being a 'hawkeye', I've noticed subtle changes in the render PB posted above. The top of the tower is slightly different to what we've seen before, it looks slightly taller with the plant now included on the top. The shorter element to the building is different too. Are these changes that may have held up the development?


LOL Some hawkeye you are because that new render has been around for 10 months. Projects evolve. The the old render you're alluding was the one AndyK posted on the forum a month or two before the official application arrived.


----------



## 916646

Three Snowhill










feat. One Chamberlain Square, Two Chamberlain Square, the tramworks, 1 Centenery Way enabling/demo works and Exchange Square Phase 1 in the background


----------



## 916646

PORT LOOP


*PROJECT DETAILS*


> Address: Icknield Port Loop, bounded by Ladywood Middleway, Icknield Port Road and Wiggin Street, Birmingham
> 
> Overall Use: 1,150 new homes, retail and community facilities
> 
> Partners: JV between Urban Splash & Places for People working in tandem with the landowners, Birmingham City Council & Canal & River Trust
> 
> Architects: Masterplan: Macreanor Lavington. The first phase architects have included Glen Howells, shedkm and Grant Associates
> 
> Official website(s): https://www.port-loop.com/


Phase 1 has consent for 207 family homes (117 houses & 90 apartments), however the first housing to be delivered will be 77 homes 
consisiting of:

Phase 1a: 40 two and three storey Town Houses by Urban Splash (made off site by HouSe, Urban Splashs modular brand), one acre public park by Grant Associates, shared gardens & canalside private moorings.
Phase 1b: 37 mews houses designed by Glenn Howells Architects

The phase will then be finished off with an extra 130 houses comprising 40 two, three and four bed homes & 90 one and two bed apartments

Latest images of the sites progress:




































and the latest rendering:


----------



## 916646

*3 ARENA CENTRAL | OFFICES
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> Address: 3 Arena Central, Birmingham
> 
> Use: 240,000 sq ft grade A offices. HMRC (Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs) have signed a 25-year lease to be based here
> 
> Partners: Partners: Miller Developments and Arena Central Developments
> 
> Architect: MAKE Architects
> 
> Contractor: Galliford Try Construction
> 
> Height: 14fl | 62m
> 
> Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234
> 
> Official website(s): https://arena-central.com/
> Live webcam (updated weekdays from 8am till 8pm) - https://arena-central.com/delivery/progress/


More funky designs..




























Todays progress:


----------



## 916646

Bit of news on HS2 Curzon Street. There is a public drop in event happening tomorrow which may or may not reveal the design for the new station. It's been designed by renowned architects Grimshaw Architects 

Here are the events: https://hs2inbirmingham.commonplace.is/schemes/proposals/upcoming-local-events/details

And a sneak peak from HS2 before they deleted their post










Over at Birmingham International Station, 8 miles outside of the city centre, there will be a second HS2 station - designed by Wilkinson Eyre. It will serve the National Exibition Centre and the Airport, as well as Europes only Resorts World, Genting Arena, Bear Grylls Experience et all! :cheers: 

Birmingham City Council will meet tomorrow to receive an update on plans for that parcel of land. Design firm Arup will also give a presentation


----------



## 916646

*Birmingham HS2 Curzon Street Station 
*(designed by Grimshaw Architects)


----------



## 916646

*Birmingham HS2 Interchange Station*​(Designed by Wilkinson Eyre)​






































For more on HS2 and where they're going - click this [URL="https://www.hs2.org.uk/[/URL]


----------



## Sandblast

Loving the new Curzon Street Station designs ..... the developments to follow in this area of town will be phenomenal!

A 70 storey mixed use tower to include a hotel element will be desperately needed in this area now!!!










^^^^ the area 4 years ago, the new High Speed Station at Curzon Street to be built just off to the left.










^^^^ plans opposite the new station entrance include a residential tower, but a new large hotel will be desperately needed in the vicinity.


----------



## SE9

Reaction to today's unveiling of designs for two new high speed railway stations in the Birmingham area:

- *BBC News:* HS2 station designs unveiled for Curzon Street and Solihull

- *Sky News:* What the HS2 stations in Birmingham and Solihull could look like

- *HM Government:* HS2 station designs unveiled for Curzon Street and Solihull

- *Architects Journal:* Grimshaw and Arup unveil designs for HS2 stations in West Midlands

- *Railway Technology Magazine:* New images of Birmingham and Solihull’s HS2 stations revealed


----------



## SE9

*Curzon Street Station* | Birmingham

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=929492

Official website: https://www.hs2.org.uk


Project facts


Site: Curzon Street, Birmingham

Developer: HS2 Limited

Architect: Grimshaw | WSP

High speed platforms: 7


----------



## SE9

*Arden Cross Station* | Solihull

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=929492

Official website: https://www.hs2.org.uk


Project facts


Site: Land bounded by the M42, A45 and A452, Solihull

Developer: HS2 Limited

Architect: Arup

High speed platforms: 4

Platform length: 400m


----------



## 916646

SE9 said:


> Project facts
> 
> Architect: Arup
> 
> Plans for the former AE Harris site have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed -image-2.jpg[/img]


Arup are indeed working on Arden Station, but as engineers, not as main architect, that accolade belongs to Wilkinson Eyre.

Also, AE Harris is a residential development in the Jewellery Quarter.


----------



## SE9

PerpetualBrum said:


> Arup are indeed working on Arden Station, but as engineers, not as main architect, that accolade belongs to Wilkinson Eyre.
> 
> Also, AE Harris is a residential development in the Jewellery Quarter.


Cheers, a couple of points:


The lead architect for Arden Cross Station is Kim Quazi of Arup.

The planning documents refer to that development in the Jewellery Quarter as 'Harpers Hill'. The site is referred to as the 'former AE Harris premises'.


----------



## SE9

*103 Colmore Row* | City Centre B3

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806777

Official website: http://www.103colmorerow.com


Project facts


Address: 103 Colmore Row, Birmingham B3

Developer: Rockspring | Sterling

Architect: Doone Silver Architects 

Height: 108m

Floors: 26










Mobile crane up at the 103 Colmore Row site, photo by Simon Chamberlayne:


----------



## 916646

SE9 said:


> Cheers, a couple of points:
> 
> 
> The lead architect for Arden Cross Station is Kim Quazi of Arup.
> 
> The planning documents refer to that development in the Jewellery Quarter as 'Harpers Hill'. The site is referred to as the 'former AE Harris premises'.


Cheers, a couple of points:


Wikinson Eyre have had mammoth influence on the station as architects in their own right. It has evolved from that sole Arup architect. Arup in the main are engineers of the station.


Also, what does 'Harpers Hill' have to do with HS2 in Solihull? You've made an almighty **** up with one of your posts.

I'm/ we are all perfectly aware of the site in question. You can call it 'Former AE Harris', 'Harpers Hill' or 'St. Pauls Quarter' all you want - no name has been permantly fixed with that site just yet. It's still early days. It hasn't even gone to committee. But what I asked was, what does a mixed-use development over in the JQ have to do with a proposed train station eleven miles away in the countryside.


----------



## 916646

*Arden Gate | Residential
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990646

*PROJECT DETAILS*


*Address: Arden Gate, William Street, Birmingham*

*225 residential apartments*

*Height: 10fl | 31m*

*Project Partners: Top Capital Group, Hong Kong*

*Developer: Court Collaboration*

*Architect: Corstorphine+Wright*

*Contractor: Torsion Group*

*Target completion: Q3 2020*

Official Project website: https://arden-gate.co.uk/ & http://topcapgroup.com/project/arden-gate/




























Yesterday:

Before & after shot


----------



## 916646

*Three Snowhill | Offices
*

Birmingham forum thread: clicky

*




Use: 420,000 sqft speculative office build & largest speculative build U/C outside of London

Developer: M&G Real Estate/ Ballymore Properties

Architects: Sidell Gibson

Contractor: BAM Construction

Value: £90 million

Targeted Completion: April 2019


Click to expand...

*



























WarwickDan's superb shots from yesterday:


----------



## 916646

*The Bank II | Residential
*
Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438

*PROJECT DETAILS

Address: The Bank, Sheepcote Street, Birmingham, B15

Use: 212 residential apartments with 5,459 sq ft ground and mezzanine leisure space

Developer: Regal Property Group

Funded by: Apirose


Architect: Glancy Nicholls Architects

Contractor: Wates Construction

Height: 33fl | 102m
*
Official website(s): https://www.the-bank-apartments.co.uk/

WarwickDan









Aqeembayor









The official launch for this happens this Thursday


----------



## 916646

Top notch pic of Three Snowhill from Stavrotti here


----------



## 916646

*Lancaster Street | Student Accommodation
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> Use: Demolition of existing buildings and development of a 24 storey building with an 8 storey shoulder height building to provide 549 student residential accommodation, with external landscaping and 107 cycle spaces
> 
> Address: Lancaster Street and Lawson Street, Birmingham
> 
> Developer: Reuben & Morgan
> 
> Development Partner: Mayfair Land and Estates
> 
> Architect: Da Col Sutliff Khamsi (DCSK)
> 
> Height: 24fl | 72m
> 
> Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2127466


The app arrived out of the blue today: https://eplanning.birmingham.gov.uk/Northgate/PlanningExplorer/Generic/StdDetails.aspx?PT=Planning%20Applications%20On-Line&TYPE=PL/PlanningPK.xml&PARAM0=959806&XSLT=/Northgate/PlanningExplorer/SiteFiles/Skins/Birmingham/xslt/PL/PLDetails.xslt&FT=Planning%20Application%20Details&PUBLIC=Y&XMLSIDE=/Northgate/PlanningExplorer/SiteFiles/Skins/Birmingham/Menus/PL.xml&DAURI=PLANNING

More student digs in the historic 'Gun Quarter'


----------



## 916646

Also...a project, again from Reuben & Morgan, this one is in pre-application talks with Birmingham City Council.

It's a mixed use scheme comprising 25 floors of residential (225), 14 floors of aparthotel and three floors of meeting, co-working space, but of course this would be subject to change. We'll soon see how this evolves.

From the developers:



> This is an iconic proposal that aspired to create an international address.
> This proposal is a Vertical City mixed use proposal that combines high rise apartments with fourteen floors of Aparthotel, and three floors of co-working space and meeting rooms. The penthouse at the very top will be some the finest apartment units in Birmingham.
> 
> The development & design team is exploring the use of automated parking to provide capacity for 120 cars to support the scheme.
> 
> The value of the east side of Birmingham is increasing with the arrival of the High Speed 2 train which will have its Birmingham terminus at Curzon Street, minutes walk from the Curzon Tower.
> 
> Buildings around this site are currently reaching heights of 18 floors. As this next stage of investment in Birmingham continues, the open land and good road infrastructure and connection city centre and station, allow for opportunities to reach new heights.





























^^ The red brick building there is going to be demolished soon in preperation for the new HS2 station/ lines etc. In fact, all the right hand side there is HS2 land.

The vultures are circling around Birmingham, in particularly around the proposed Curzon HS2 station (posted above). Some serious proposals should be coming forward soon, along with this one hopefully. Exciting times


----------



## Sandblast

Some great updates, thanks! Particularly liking the new HS2 Station at Curzon Street.


----------



## 916646

*Three Snowhill | 420,000 SQFT Offices
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 420,000 sq ft of Grade A office space. Speculatively built*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Snow Hill, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: M&G Real Estate/ Ballymore Group*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Sidell Gibson*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: BAM Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 20fl | 90m*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: April 2019*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE: https://www.threesnowhillbirmingham.co.uk/*


----------



## 916646

*Bishopgate Street | Student Accommodation
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 290 roomed student accommodation with shared garden space, together with a roof top social space, garden terrace and a ground floor retail unit*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Bishopgate Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Bishopgate Street Company Ltd/ Court Collaboration*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Corstorphine + Wright*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Torsion Group*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 15fl*
> 
> *COST: £18m*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: August/September 2019 - in time for the next student intake*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*


Nothing at all special about this in truth but it's another redevelopment of land within the city core, which previously was an unloved area. 

It'll form a strong relationship with another development that is ongoing next door - Arden Gate. All of a sudden, a new student/residential led community is being formed and densifying the city in the process




























^^ Arden Gate (225 resi units) on the right of both images there. That has recently had a two storey ext approved so it matches up with the student dev build next to it.




























*& TODAY*



> The core is currently at 4th floor, and the 1st pour on the 1st floor has now commenced.
> 
> Each floor is a post-tensioned construction with the 1st & 2nd floors being the most complex to construct. These floors will also include a vertical post-tensioned diaphragm wall, a slab thickening and a downstand beam to transfer the load of the “sharks fin” cantilever.
> 
> Over the next few weeks, they will complete the ground & first-floor slabs, and the core will jump to the next floor at approximately 7-day intervals.


----------



## 916646

*Connaught Square | Residential | Prop
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 770 residential units over four new builds, with commercial, leisure and community uses together with car parking (105), cycle spots (656), a new public square, plus a new pedestrian bridge over the River Rea. Builds will vary from 5 to 28 storeys*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Bradford Street/ Rea Street/ High Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Seven Capital*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: K4 Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: BAM Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 28fl*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PLANNING APPLICATION: 2016/08273/PA*http://eplanning.idox.birmingham.go...s?identifier=Planning&reference=2016/08273/PA


One that has been in planning for over 18+ months now. It's had flood risk trouble but we're almost ready for this to go to the planning committee. Colmore Tang Construction will be building this as far as I'm aware, once the dev is approved.
































































X marks the spot


----------



## 916646

*3 ARENA CENTRAL | HMRC OFFICES 
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 240,000 sq ft grade A offices. HMRC (Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs) have signed a 25-year lease to be based here
> 
> The building will cater for than 3,600 civil servants by 2020.*
> 
> *ADDRESS: 3 Arena Central, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPMENT PARTNERS: Miller Developments & Arena Central Developments*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: MAKE Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Galliford Try Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 14fl | 62m*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE & WEBCAM: https://arena-central.com/*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*


Sat on the old Carlton TV Studios, Arena Central in total represents 1.2 million sq ft of mixed-use development. This being one of those developments


----------



## 916646

With all the building works going on around the city, it'll be easy to forget about this.

*Birmingham Westside Tram Extension
*



> Route: From Birmingham Grand Central Station. (Pic below is the Wolverhampton to Birmingham GCS route, which currently terminates outside the station)


The new fleet will be blue, instead of pink. Birminghams always been blue anyway, so good choice 



> Phase 1 of the route - Grand Central to Centenery Square will be battery powered and will be the first tramway in the UK to do so (no wires)
> 
> The route will take in Grade I listed Town Hall, the Paradise developments, Centenary Square and Arena Central (the last 3 are all U/C at the moment), Library of Birmingham and finish outside Arena Central as the video below shows.
> 
> Phase 2 of the route will see it continue up through Broad Street, with two new tram stops at BrindleyPlace & FiveWays, whiz passed the 33, 22 and soon to be 42 storey buildings up there before terminating on Hagley Road, Edgbaston.


Passenger services are scheduled to commence sometime in late 2019












































If transport infrastructure is your thing, there are other metro lines scheduled around Birmingham, namely to the new HS2 (High Speed Rail) Stationand beyond. http://metroalliance.co.uk/


----------



## Sandblast

Looking forward to the Connaught Square development, will be a great start in regenerating Digbeth and the East side of the city centre.

Great updates PB! *Roll on Smithfield!!!*


----------



## 916646

With London property stagnating somewhat, London property group Berkeley Group have quickly turned their attentions to Birmingham and are looking to build high spec homes

https://www.ft.com/content/54b811c8-d3f8-11e6-b06b-680c49b4b4c0

Berkeley have recently exchanged TWO contracts worth in excess of £300 million for sites at Eastside Locks & a residential block at Snow Hill - with up to 2000 homes forecast on those two sites alone. Planning applications should arrive early next year.

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/09/28/berkeley-group-targets-birmingham-as-london-cools/

He also mentioned there are other sites in early negotiations and the group has plans to build 2000/3000 units a year for the next decade. Ambition!! :cheers:



> *“We have ambitious, long-term plans for Birmingham and these sites will be followed by many others in the years to come.” - CEO Tony Pidgeley*


*THIS IS THEIR LATEST DEVELOPMENT. DEMOLITION HAS BEGUN, WITH A START ANTICIPATED IN Q1, MAYBE Q2 NEXT YEAR
*

*Snow Hill Wharf | Residential
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 404 Residential apartments (157 one-bedroom, 218 two-bedroom and 29 three-bedroom apartments)*
> 
> *There will also be three landscaped podium gardens, concierge service, gymnasium and cinema room alongside parking for 139 cars, including five charging points for electric vehicles, and space for 408 bikes.*
> 
> 
> *ADDRESS: Shadwell Street, Gun Quarter, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Berkeley Group under it's subsidary St. Joseph*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Grid Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Galliford Try Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 21fl | 67m*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: 2020*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE: Clicky*


----------



## 916646

Sandblast said:


> Looking forward to the Connaught Square development, will be a great start in regenerating Digbeth and the East side of the city centre.
> 
> Great updates PB! *Roll on Smithfield!!!*


Just to add to that. Demolition of the Former Wholesale Markets have started. Post some demolition pics Sandblast mate, I'm having a break from the main site :lol:

In addition to the demolition, we will hear who the development partners for Smithfield will be in December for this £1 billion + redevelopment.

It's between Lendlease & a Delancey led partnership which includes APG, Qatari Diar and Canadian firm Oxford Properties. 

Proper gamechanger for this area of Brum


----------



## 916646

*The Axium | Residential
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 304 residential apartments over three-blocks, in an 8-storey building. (187 one beds & 117 two bedroom apartments)*
> 
> *ADDRESS: The Axium, Windmill Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Court Collaboration*
> 
> *DEVELOPMENT PARTNERS: Top Capital Group, Hong Kong*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Glancy Nicholls Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Galliford Try Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 8fl*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: Q4 2019*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE: The Axium Official Website*


Redevelopment of land into much needed homes. Another plot filling up & densifying the area before our very eyes.





































*& the latest:

BobB:*









*
3 cranes now:
*


----------



## 916646

I stress, these are all pre-app. We're still waiting on applications for the lot of 'em, with perhaps the lot of them due this year

3 new developments by Birmingham based developer Taylor Grange

*SK Building, Bradford Street, Digbeth (500 apts) *









*Lancaster Wharf/ Gate, Princip Street (300+ PRS apartments)*



*211 Broad Street - aka 'The Matchbox' *

as SandyB just posted 



Taylor Grange will be submitting a full planning application to Birmingham City Council this year 2018 with a view to getting a consent early Q1 2019.

This one is will sit next to Moda's 42 storey tower, with construction expected on that to start Q1 of next year, with Regal Property Groups 33 and 22 storey residential 'towers' on the left there. This one could follow suit sometime next year too

:cheers:


----------



## 916646

*Nec•City*



> An internationally unique destination with global appeal that fuses entertainment, leisure, exhibition space, commercial and residential offers across a 175 hectare campus with the existing NEC at its heart


*US investment giant Blackstone recently purchased the NEC (National Exibition Centre) for in excess of £800 million last month. 
*
*Their plans for the area include the redevelopment of around 185 acres of brownfield land around the NEC Campus, creating nearly 3.4 million sq ft of new floorspace, up to 10,000 new jobs and 2,500 new homes. 
*
The first phase of work could start over the next couple of years with a proposed film and TV production studio, the first homes and road changes to make way for future building work. 

The new film and TV studio is being created by Peaky Blinders’ creator/writer Stephen Knight. A 'landmark theatre' on site is also proposed.

A new residential community of 2500+ would be build around the Lakeside area (by Hilton Hotel, Crowne Plaza & Resorts World) 

There will also be a rapid transit loop connecting all the destinations across the site, linking in with a future Metro extension from East Birmingham, the two HS2 stations at Curzon Street and the Interchange (which will be 1 mile away and also have a people mover to and from the station to the Airport/NEC), as well as the existing and soon to be upgraded Birmingham International railway station. 

The site at the moment is home to the NEC - the countrys premier exibition space - its sister venue Genting Arena, Europes first ‘Resorts World Birmingham’ and the recently-opened Bear Grylls Adventure attraction, operated by Merlin. A hotel is also under construction at present.









Resorts World Birmingham - the first RW in Europe




























One of the activities at the popular Bear Grylls Experience which faces onto the NEC site

*From the masterplan
*









indictactive images of the residential properties overlooking the NEC lake













































And to the right of that (the other side of the M42) is UKCentral & the HS2 Interchange

You can look at the masterplan document here: https://birmingham.cmis.uk.com/Birmingham/Document.ashx?czJKcaeAi5tUFL1DTL2UE4zNRBcoShgo=GiOE61khhHwMTbk6bTQPU316sr3l6JbOS3EuLUMJzcCg7rLHkZzDFQ%3d%3d&rUzwRPf%2bZ3zd4E7Ikn8Lyw%3d%3d=pwRE6AGJFLDNlh225F5QMaQWCtPHwdhUfCZ%2fLUQzgA2uL5jNRG4jdQ%3d%3d&mCTIbCubSFfXsDGW9IXnlg%3d%3d=hFflUdN3100%3d&kCx1AnS9%2fpWZQ40DXFvdEw%3d%3d=hFflUdN3100%3d&uJovDxwdjMPoYv%2bAJvYtyA%3d%3d=ctNJFf55vVA%3d&FgPlIEJYlotS%2bYGoBi5olA%3d%3d=NHdURQburHA%3d&d9Qjj0ag1Pd993jsyOJqFvmyB7X0CSQK=ctNJFf55vVA%3d&WGewmoAfeNR9xqBux0r1Q8Za60lavYmz=ctNJFf55vVA%3d&WGewmoAfeNQ16B2MHuCpMRKZMwaG1PaO=ctNJFf55vVA%3d

It will go before the city council cabinet for backing next Tuesday.


----------



## Sandblast

*Wow!!!* Thanks for all that, PB!! :cheers:


----------



## 916646

Sandblast said:


> *Wow!!!* Thanks for all that, PB!! :cheers:


My head exploded after all that tbh


----------



## 916646

*3 ARENA CENTRAL | HMRC OFFICES 
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 240,000 sq ft grade A offices. HMRC have signed a 25-year lease to be based here.
> 
> The building will cater for than 3,600 civil servants by 2020.*
> 
> *ADDRESS: 3 Arena Central, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPMENT PARTNERS: Miller Developments & Arena Central Developments*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: MAKE Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Galliford Try Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 14fl | 62m*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE & WEBCAM: https://arena-central.com/*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*


Sat on the old Carlton TV Studios, the entire Arena Central development represents 1.2 million sq ft of mixed-use development. This is just one of those devs



















All SteveOC's work - taken from his sofa :lol:


----------



## 916646

*THIS GOT APPROVED TODAY*

*3 CENTENARY SQUARE | UNIVERSITY OFFICES
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: Refurbishment and change of use to a mixed use scheme, comprising University use including exhibition halls, community uses and co-working use.
> *
> 
> *ADDRESS: 3 Centenary Square, Birmingham*
> 
> *CLIENT: University of Birmingham*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: MAKE Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Galliard Try Construction*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*


The building will see the removal of the south elevation and the erection of a new south extension and roof canopy incorporating new south facing, second floor roof terraces, removal of existing glazed roof light and erection of new raised roof light above existing roof level, forming new parapet wall to existing east facing roof terrace – as the pics show


----------



## 916646

*Newhall Street | Residential
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 221 PRS apartments in total, spread over three plots in the Jewellery Quarter. The project also includes the renovation of a Grade II listed warehouse into 4 apartments with ground floor comms space.
> Builds vary from six storeys to 11 storeys with four ground floor commercial units in total*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Newhall Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPMENT PARTNERS: Spitfire Bespoke Homes/ Legal & General (funder)*
> 
> *ARCHITECTS: Associated Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Winvic Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 11fl*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: August 2019*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*


----------



## 916646

*Three Snowhill | 420,000 SQFT Offices
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 420,000 sq ft of Grade A office space. Speculatively built*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Snow Hill, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: M&G Real Estate/ Ballymore Group*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Sidell Gibson*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: BAM Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 20fl | 90m*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: April 2019*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE: https://www.threesnowhillbirmingham.co.uk/*


----------



## 916646

*LEFT BANK II | Residential
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 212 residential apartments with 5,459 sq ft ground and mezzanine leisure space*
> 
> 
> *ADDRESS: Left Bank, Broad Street/ Sheepcote Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Regal Property Group*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Glancy Nicholls Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Wates Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 33fl | 102m*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: 2019*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE: Clicky*


----------



## 916646

It's all about those vantage points. 

*Arden Gate | Residential
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 225 residential apartments*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Arden Gate, William Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Court Collaboration*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Corstorphine + Wright*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Torsion Group*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 10fl | 31m*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: Q3 2020*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE(S): Arden Gate & http://topcapgroup.com/project/arden-gate/*






























Foreground on the right - Arden Gate, foreground on the left is the recently finished Granville Lofts. Background consists of Rotunda (left), The Cube (centre), Centre City (centre right) and HCT Tower (right)


----------



## 916646

PerpetualBrum said:


> *LEFT BANK II | Residential
> *


----------



## 916646

:banana: UNDERWAY :banana:

*TIMBER YARD | RESIDENTIAL
*
*
*


> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 379 Build To Rent one, two and three bedroom units arranged over two buildings, with 9 commercial units (10,000 sq ft), private gym, club lounge, 95 undercroft car parking spaces, 358 cycle spaces and internal courtyards gardens*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Pershore Road, Birmingham, B5*
> 
> *PARTNERS: JV Galliard Homes & Apsley House Capital*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Claridge Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Galliard Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 14fl*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: 2021*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE: https://www.galliardhomes.com/timber-yard*


































































This is their first Joint Venture together in Birmingham, which sits adjacent to Smithfield (£1b redevelopment). They have already bought other plots in the city, so this one is the first of many


----------



## Sandblast

Liking this one ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sandblast

*Some Birmingham forumers had a 'meet up' today & took an open top tour around the city. Here are some of the sights taken by Brum X.*
























































^^Plus the big hole ready for the big office tower on Colmore Row _by Aqeembayor_ ^^


----------



## Laurence2011

Hello could somebody please edit this or just delete it, as SSC is not letting me post images from Imgur and I have no idea how else to post pics here thanks!

---

A few shots of Exchange Square and the HS2 site from today.


----------



## Conurbation 2

I'm surprized about the apparent basement level already there. Is it new? (sorry should probably have posted in 103 Colmore Rd Thread)


----------



## 916646

*Exchange Square, Phase 1 | Residential
*

Exchange Square is a £350 million, 750,000 sqft mixed-used urban village in the making which will provide circa 1200 new homes plus shops, cafes and restaurants – all directly opposite the new Birmingham Curzon HS2 terminal 



> *PHASE 1 PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 603 residential apartments with 5,000 sq ft residents’ hub including concierge and private lounge.
> The scheme also comes with 30,000 sq ft of ground floor retail and leisure space, plus 186 basement car parking spaces.*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Moor Street Queensway, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Nikal*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Stephenson Studio*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Sir Robert McAlpine*
> 
> *HEIGHT: Three new buildings - 27, 16 and 9 storeys*
> 
> *VALUE: £125 million*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: Q3 2019*
> 
> 
> *WEBCAM: Clicky*


Phase 2 will sit to the left of this. We're still waiting for the application to arrive from Nikal. We're told in excess of 46 stories. Playing the waiting game


----------



## 916646

3 Arena Central steelwork flying up now. HMRC will occupy once complete


















GregglesUK


----------



## aqeembayor

Primark | Ex-Pavillions | 250,000sq ft | Retail Redevelopment | U/C

Photos courtesy of Mosleyan - Upon completion, it will be the world's largest Primark



Mosleyan said:


> Tonight they were testing lights on the other side, it looked really cool. My pictures don't exactly do it justice but here you go anyway :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are couple of pics from the weekend. I must say that I'm pleasantly surprised with this. I think it looks pretty classy from this side, especially when reflecting sunlight!


----------



## 916646

*Three Snowhill | 420,000 SQFT Offices
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 420,000 sq ft of Grade A office space. Speculatively built*
> 
> *ADDRESS: Snow Hill, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: M&G Real Estate/ Ballymore Group*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Sidell Gibson*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: BAM Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 20fl | 90m*
> 
> *TARGETED COMPLETION: April 2019*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE: https://www.threesnowhillbirmingham.co.uk/*


----------



## Sandblast

Great images Brum X, thanks for posting!


----------



## Brum X

This photo shows the transformation taking place in Birmingham's Westside district. The 2 low rise buildings being constructed are 1 and 2 Chamberlain Square. 

You can also see the construction of the Birmingham Metro phase 2 and the redevelopment of the cities Centenary Square.

Further towards the top of the photo is Broad street which will have a new cluster of residential towers.

*THE FUTURE IS BRIGHT, THE FUTURE IS BIRMINGHAM*


----------



## Jeannie Gold

It's mad that such big projects are happening all at the same time! I was in B'ham for work last week and I couldn't believe how big the paradise building site was.
I'll come back and visit when it's finished


----------



## Brum X

Jeannie Gold said:


> It's mad that such big projects are happening all at the same time! I was in B'ham for work last week and I couldn't believe how big the paradise building site was.
> I'll come back and visit when it's finished


Hi Jeannie

Please come back soon and enjoy what Birmingham has to offer. 

It really is fascinating watching the city change in front of our eyes.

:cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*3 Arena Central | HMRC | 14FL | 73m | U/C*

240,000 sq ft grade A offices. This has been fully let to HMRC on a 25 year old lease.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234

*DEVELOPER*: Arena Central Developments & Miller Developments


----------



## Sandblast

Jeannie Gold said:


> It's mad that such big projects are happening all at the same time! I was in B'ham for work last week and I couldn't believe how big the paradise building site was.
> I'll come back and visit when it's finished


You're right, there is so much happening in the city, making the city centre a confusing place to be at the moment. What's not helping is all the Metro extension work.

Hopefully this will all be completed before the Commonwealth Games in 2022 .... but knowing Birmingham, there will be more big projects underway by then!!!


----------



## Sandblast

*Two Chamberlain Square | Paradise - Plot E | Offices | 8FL | 38m | U/C*



























_(metrogogo)_


----------



## ReissOmari

*The Bank.*

The Bank I: 22FL/62m - Comp.
The Bank II: 33FL/102m - U/C.

Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438&page=112









__________


----------



## Brum X

*Two Chamberlain Square | Paradise - Plot E | Offices | 8FL | 38m | U/C*

Designed by Glenn Howells Architects, Two Chamberlain Square is an eight storey, 182,000 sq ft building bringing a striking contemporary addition to Birmingham's historical core.

With large, open floorplates of over 20,000 sq ft, Two Chamberlain Square provides a bright and spacious working environment with floor to ceiling glazing providing superb views over the transformed Chamberlain Square.

Birmingham thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826670

*DEVELOPER: Argent*


----------



## Brum X




----------



## 916646

*NYX HOTEL
*

This is a new branded hotel and a first for the UK. Leonardo Hotels, which is a European division of the Fattal Hotel Group (behind Jurys Inn) are bringing a new 'lifestyle branded hotel' to the city.



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: Erection of a 12-storey hotel with mezzazine, providing 261 bedrooms, comprising a gym, two floor rooftop restaurant and bar, plus MSCP.
> 
> The hotel will sit above a newly constructed multi-storey car park and will serve the new hotel and Jurys Inn next door.
> 
> There will be 38 car parking spaces on the lower ground floor, 18 on the ground floor, 28 on the first & 47 on the second floor.
> 
> The ground floor will also have components of the main hotel building including reception area, office, luggage store and other back of house facilities.
> *
> 
> *ADDRESS: Berkeley Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Jurys Hotel Management UK *
> 
> *ARCHITECTS: Consarc Design Group*
> 
> *VALUE: £33 million*
> 
> *PLANNING APPLICATION:: 2019/01250/PA (Full Planning)*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAMS ONE & ONLY DEVELOPMENT MAP: Clicky*


----------



## Brum X

*2One2 | Broad Street | Mixed Use | 42 fl | 132m | U/C*

We are ready for you Broad Street. This is where we all grow and rise above Birmingham’s skyline. We are bringing 483 apartments and a U.K residential first – a rooftop running track! Get ready for next generation living.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=157030272#post157030272

DEVELOPER: MODA Living

Photo credit to MODA Living on Twitter :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham Metro Extension*

Photo credit to Midland Metro Alliance


----------



## Sandblast

Thanks for all your updates Brum X!


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 1 | Eastside | 9, 16 & 27 fl | 32m, 52m & 81m | U/C*

USE: 603 residential units (studios to three-bedroom units) plus a 5,000 sq ft residents’ hub including a concierge and members club style private lounge. The scheme will also provide 30,000 sq ft of ground floor retail and leisure space plus 186 basement car parking spaces.


Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=157153290#post157153290

*DEVELOPER: Nikal*


----------



## Brum X

*The Bank | Broad Street | 102m/68m | 33/22fl | U/C*

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...80438&page=113

*DEVELOPER: Regal Group*

Photo credit to Metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

Photo credit to Chris Graham @ Brum - It'll be good when it's finished :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Two Chamberlain Square | Paradise - Plot E | Offices | 8FL | 38m | U/C*

Designed by Glenn Howells Architects, Two Chamberlain Square is an eight storey, 182,000 sq ft building bringing a striking contemporary addition to Birmingham's historical core.

With large, open floorplates of over 20,000 sq ft, Two Chamberlain Square provides a bright and spacious working environment with floor to ceiling glazing providing superb views over the transformed Chamberlain Square.


Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826670

*DEVELOPER: Argent*


----------



## Brum X

*Arden Gate | William Street | Residential | 10fl | 31m | U/C*

225 stunning one and two bedroom units located in the core of the city centre with secure on-site parking available. Excellent location with high-quality specifications, perfect for investors or home buyers.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=157243992#post157243992

*DEVELOPER: Court Collaboration*

Photo credit to Torsion Group Twitter https://twitter.com/TorsionGroup


----------



## Sandblast

Loving the updates Brum X! :cheers:


----------



## MisterDae

At least this building will outlive the current trends of asymmetrical windows and weird shapes. It’s a very moderate design which is a positive. I like it.


----------



## Brum X

cardiff said:


> Missed opportunity for something really tall and iconic here, though a million times better than what was there!


However cardiff, I think it is fair to say that Birmingham already has a few iconic buildings. Not every building needs to be iconic in this city. I wouldn't mind something taller though. 

Rotunda
Library
Selfridges
The Cube
Even the Bullring Bull is iconic, it is a tourist attraction in its own right.


----------



## cardiff

Brum does have many iconic buildings, but this square is crying out for something tall, now Arena central has a disappointingly small building this site would have been good for a tall iconic building which Brum lacks.


----------



## Brum X

cardiff said:


> Brum does have many iconic buildings, but this square is crying out for something tall, now Arena central has a disappointingly small building this site would have been good for a tall iconic building which Brum lacks.


However it is also in the wrong location which would over shadow the council house and town hall so I dont think a tall building would be acceptable here. People are raising there eyebrows at 103 Colmore Row at 108 metres becouse it is in the Colmore Row area.


----------



## 916646

The current occupier of the site have signalled their intentions to leave the site. Demolition will commence in Q1 next year. Ideally this will have been approved and ready to go by the time the premises have been demolished in August 2020

From Eutopia Homes, designed by Darling Associates Architects and with Chenavari Investment Managers as a funding partner, we'll hopefully see seven new blocks, each ranging from 3 to 26 storeys containing 480 apartments and townhouses, an eight storey 167-room hotel and 15,930 sq ft of commercial space


----------



## Brum X

First of 2 big tower cranes will be going up this weekend for the 42 storey Mercian Tower.


----------



## 916646

ONE Centenary Way. 280,000 sqft speculatively built office space and the official start for Paradise Birmingham, Phase 2.

Promotional video from Glenn Howells Architects.


----------



## Brum X

Work has now started on Level 3 of 103 Colmore Row


----------



## Brum X

Crane is going up for the Mercian :banana:


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row now at Level 4 of 26 :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*3 Arena Central | HMRC | 14FL | 73m | U/C
*
240,000 sq ft grade A offices. This has been fully let to HMRC on a 25 year old lease.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234

*DEVELOPER: Arena Central Developments & Miller Developments *


----------



## Brum X

New *Centenary Square* is now open


----------



## Brum X

*The Bank Tower 2 (Residential) | 102m | 33 fl | U/C*

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438

*DEVELOPER: Regal Property Group*


----------



## Brum X

*Midland Metro Extension continues to Broad Street. (Westside)*


----------



## Brum X

BIRMINGHAM's new Centenary Square. It would of been nice to have a sunny day however it was quite cool watching the rain droplets hit the mirror pool.


----------



## 916646

To compliment the above.

Sources: BusinessBirmingham/ BirminghamREP/ Metrogogo


----------



## 916646

Goes to committee on the 18th with approval recommended subject to s106

*Eastside Locks | Residential | 123m
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: Redevelopment of site to provide 753 one, two and three bedroom homes across 3 plots, comprising a signature 37 storey tower (273 apartments), four 9 storey blocks (312 apartments) and two builds (168 apartments) consisting of a part 1, 5, 10 & an 18 storey with flexible commercial, new public squares, a gym, cinema, shared podium for residents, secure basement level car and cycle parking, landscaping and the creation of new public and private open spaces
> 
> There will be 108 residential parking spaces, along with 15 disabled spaces, 10 electric car charging spaces and space for 769 cycles.
> 
> BREAKDOWN:
> Plot D: (37 storey tower) - 127 one bed, 138 two bed & 8 three bed apartments.
> Plot E: (Four 9 storey blocks) - 180 one bed and 132 two bed apartments.
> Plot F: (Part 1, 5, 10 & 18 storeys) - 57 one bed, 99 two bed and 12 three bed apartments.
> *
> 
> *ADDRESS: Jennens Road/ Belmont Row Lawley Middleway, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Berkeley Group (St. Joseph Homes)*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Glenn Howells Architects*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 37fl | 123m*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PLANNING APPLICATION: Clicky*
> 
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM'S ONE AND ONLY INTERACTIVE DEVELOPMENT MAP: Link*


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row (Office Tower)*

Level 6 of 26


----------



## MisterDae

In my opinion that is unequivocally butters


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> In my opinion that is unequivocally butters


In my opinion that is unequivocally SWEET AS A NUT


----------



## Brum X




----------



## 916646

Mechanical demo has started on Aston Uni's vacant CEAC (Chemical Engineering & Applied Chemistry) building. It'll be replaced by Court Collaborations ONE Eastside



> Two BTR residential buildings of 51 and 15 storeys - 667 dwellings alongside a host of residential amenity space, including gyms, cafe, residents lounge, cinema, rooftop bar, sky lounge, terrace and snazzy landscaping.
> 
> No car parking provision is provided, although a min 132 spaces for bikes will be available across the site.
> 
> The scheme will be funded through financial backing from an array of global BTR investors.




















































































Some webcam images









& today:


----------



## Laurence2011

^^^ I'm an Aston student and spent the last year living in the building right next door to that site, can't wait to go back in 2020 after my placement year and see the progress that's been made! Might have to get a flat there again just to watch it haha


----------



## Brum X

A view from the top of the Library of Birmingham looking East towards the Central Business District, including Snowhill and Colmore Row area's.


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*

223,631 sq ft speculatively built office tower, with 7,665 sq ft of restaurant space on the ground and top floors

The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest. It is the tallest new office tower under construction outside London. 

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...#post160960284

*DEVELOPER: Sterling Property Ventures*

Now at Level 14 of 26


----------



## Brum X

*5 Centenary Square | Arena Central | Offices | 9fl | 40m | Prop*.

Erection of a 9-storey building comprising 225,086 sq ft of speculative office space, including a 7th floor external terrace overlooking Centenary Square.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732329&page=9

*DEVELOPER: Arena Central Developments LLP*


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row now getting tall.


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row now making its mark on the city skyline.


----------



## RalphGuy

Thanks for all the pictures folks. Great to see so much going on in the home of the Peaky Blinders.


----------



## Brum X

Main core on this office tower has now reached its maximum height of 22 floors. A smaller core is now being constructed to the top of this tower including the roof top restaurant/bar.


----------



## Brum X

*The Mercian Tower | 42 fl (132m) Residential Tower
*
42 storey mixed-use development comprising of a thirty-nine storey residential building (from studios to three bedroom apartments) which will sit on a three storey podium. This development also comprises:
• 'MODA Works' Offices
• A Gym
• Residents Lounge, with 24-hour concierge service and
• External Amenity in the form of a 200m outdoor running track

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1819531

*DEVELOPER: MODA*

The only way is up for Birmingham's tallest residential tower.


----------



## Brum X

Symphony Hall is set for a £13.5m redevelopment featuring a new entrance, extra bars and additional performance spaces.

The world-renowned concert hall in Birmingham city centre will be remodelled as part of a project called 'Making an Entrance'.

The scheme includes an extended glass front into Centenary Square, creation of more than 8,000 sq ft of new space, a dedicated front door separate to The International Convention Centre, extra bars and hospitality, over 6,000 sq ft of underused space brought into more productive use, new learning and education spaces, new corporate hospitality suites, relocation of the box office and an enhanced front of house performance space.


----------



## Brum X

*St Martin's Place | Broad Street | Residential/Retail | 17fl | 53m | U/C*

USE: 228 residential 'superior deluxe apartments' (range of 1, 2 and 3 beds) with 24-hour on-site concierge service, A-List interior designs by The Luxe Interiors, state-of-the-art gym, WiFi lounge, private cinema, spa, bar and restaurant.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2006431

*DEVELOPER: Seven Capital
*


----------



## Brum X

*Timber Yard | Pershore Street | Residential/Retail | 14fl | 46m | U/C
*

USE: 379 Build To Rent one, two and three bedroom units arranged over two buildings, with 9 commercial units (10,000 sq ft), private gym, club lounge, 95 undercroft car parking spaces, 358 cycle spaces and internal courtyards gardens

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2046421

*DEVELOPER: Apsley House Capital & Galliard Homes Joint Venture
*


----------



## Brum X

The Birmingham Westside extension will bring Metro services from Grand Central (New street train station) to Centenary Square, Broad Street, Five Ways and Hagley Road.

The project is being delivered in two phases:

Phase one runs from Grand Central, past Birmingham’s Town Hall to Centenary Square. There will be Metro stops serving Victoria Square and the Paradise and Arena Central developments at the redeveloped Centenary Square. Passenger services are due to begin on this section in late 2019.

Phase two is the further extension of the route from Centenary Square along Broad Street to Hagley Road in Edgbaston (just west of Five Ways). Stops will serve Brindleyplace, Five Ways and the terminus on Hagley Road. Passenger services are due to begin on this section in 2021.


----------



## Brum X

*The Bank | Broad Street | 102m/68m | 33/22fl | U/C
*

USE: 217 one and two bedroom residential apartments with 5,459 sq ft ground and mezzanine leisure space

Faciltiies also include 24 hour concierge service, private gym, residents lounge and coffee bar, bicycle storage as well as a restaraunt and shops

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...80438&page=113

*DEVELOPER: Regal Group
*


----------



## Brum X

Awaiting more information but this looks to be about 100 metres and is away from the main city centre of Birmingham.

Court Collaboration today submitted plans for the redevelopment of the Bull Ring Trading Estate site in Digbeth, to be known as “The Stone Yard”. The proposed scheme will provide 928 1 & 2 bedroom apartments with amenity space and 10,000 sq ft of retail and leisure. #CourtCollab

https://twitter.com/courtcollab/status/1173982045216919553?s=21


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*

223,631 sq ft speculatively built office tower, with 7,665 sq ft of restaurant space on the ground and top floors

The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest. It is the tallest new office tower under construction outside London.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...#post160960284

*DEVELOPER: Sterling Property Ventures*


----------



## RalphGuy

As ever, great updates X.


----------



## Brum X

*Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Apartments | 21FL | 67m | U/C
*
Site Address Former F.G.F Ltd Premises Shadwell House Shadwell Street Birmingham B4 6LJ. Situated in the historic Gun Quarter.
Demolition of existing buildings and erection of a development of 404 apartments in 5 residential blocks with heights of 3 - 21 storeys, with associated communal facilities, amenity areas and parking provision.

Birmingham thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2043593

*DEVELOPER: Berkeley Homes*


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> For anyone interested, this site is currently occupied by a car garage and the bull ring trading estate. It’s a fabulous improvement.


The car garage has already been bulldozed MisterDae :cheers:


----------



## MisterDae

Is this still classed as a proposal then? Or is it going ahead bar a formal scheme acceptance? Or is the site being cleared to accommodate a range of proposals?


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> Is this still classed as a proposal then? Or is it going ahead bar a formal scheme acceptance? Or is the site being cleared to accommodate a range of proposals?


How long is a piece of string MisterDae ? Until there is a piling rig and diggers on the ground everything is just a proposal.

However I can also confirm that this has yet to receive full planning permission so until that is achieved nothing is going to happen anyway. I wouldn't expect diggers on the ground until at least summer 2020 at the earliest but as far as I am aware the developer is serious but how many times do we hear that on this forum.


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM CITY CENTRE*

From the West



*BIRMINGHAM CITY CENTRE*

From the East 



Photo's credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C
*
223,631 sq ft speculatively built office tower, with 7,665 sq ft of restaurant space on the ground and top floors

The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest. It is the tallest new office tower under construction outside London.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...#post160960284

*DEVELOPER: Sterling Property Ventures*


----------



## Brum X

*3 Arena Central | HMRC | 14FL | 73m | U/C*

240,000 sq ft grade A offices. This has been fully let to HMRC on a 25 year old lease.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234

*DEVELOPER: Arena Central Developments & Miller Developments
*


----------



## Brum X

*One Chamberlain Square (Left)*

1st building of ten in the overall ‘Paradise’ 1.8 million sqft redevelopment

USE: 172,000 sq ft offices – taken up in its entirety by PwC (1400 employees, with the potential for another 1000 as part of growth plans). There will also be up to 11,000 sq ft restaraunt/bar space - with the opportunity for 4 ground floors units, or two larger units.

*Two Chamberlain Square (Right)*

2nd building of ten in the overall ‘Paradise’ 1.8 million sqft redevelopment

USE: Speculatively built 183,000 sqft grade A offices. 8 floors. 2,780 to 4,310 sq ft retail units available


----------



## Brum X

*Timber Yard | Pershore Street | Residential/Retail | 14fl | 46m | U/C*


USE: 379 Build To Rent one, two and three bedroom units arranged over two buildings, with 9 commercial units (10,000 sq ft), private gym, club lounge, 95 undercroft car parking spaces, 358 cycle spaces and internal courtyards gardens

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2046421

*DEVELOPER: Apsley House Capital & Galliard Homes Joint Venture*


----------



## Brum X

*Snowhill Phase 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | 20 fl | 90m | U/C
*
420,000 sqft speculative office build & the largest spec build under construction outside of London.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481039

*DEVELOPER: Ballymore*

Photo's credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension Phase 2*

Photo's credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*

The race is on to finish construction of the tramway before the end of December and public service of the trams can commence. 

A clinical looking tram stop shelter in Centenary Square, it will be interesting to see how it looks after the metro branding had been applied.


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Sunday afternoon saw a fair amount of workers toiling around Paradise Circus.


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

It looks like a final layer of tarmac will have to be laid to bring the road surface up to the railhead level.


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Suffolk Street Queensway.


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Two slightly different angles of the steps at the top of Hill Street.


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Note the borderline on the engraved wall showing the tramway is lower than the original surface level, click the image to enlarge.


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

What a spectacular set of photo's Metrogogo. You are a credit to the Birmingham forum and I thank you :cheers:


----------



## RalphGuy

Brum X said:


> What a spectacular set of photo's Metrogogo. You are a credit to the Birmingham forum and I thank you :cheers:



Yes, they're a good bunch on the Birmingham forum, particularly the moderator. It's said that he's the best moderator of all the SSC forums. 

I couldn't possibly comment though.


----------



## Brum X

*St Paul's Quarter | Northwood Street | Mixed-Use | 5fl | Approved*





https://www.thebusinessdesk.com/wes...green-light-for-125m-jewellery-quarter-scheme

Plans to transform the four-acre AE Harris industrial site in the Jewellery Quarter into a major residential-led, mixed-use scheme have been given the go ahead by Birmingham City Council.

Joint venture partners Galliard Homes and Apsley House Capital plan to create a new neighbourhood called St Paul’s Quarter.

Designed and master-planned by award-winning Glenn Howells Architects, the £125m scheme, which is bounded by Newhall Street, Graham Street, Brook Street, James Street and Northwood Street, will comprise 305 apartments – including lofts and duplexes – and circa 100,000 sq ft of commercial space, including affordable business and retail space, across 20 buildings, as well as new public realm.

A new pedestrian street will stretch from Newhall Street into the heart of the Jewellery Quarter, improving access from the city centre. Northwood Street, currently partially closed to the public, will be opened to pedestrians for the first time in more than 20 years.
A new public square will be incorporated, in the centre of the scheme, surrounded by commercial and leisure space at ground level.

As part of the developers’ plans, two Grade II listed buildings will be restored to their former glory. 109 Northwood Street, built in 1882 for military ornament makers Brent and Parker and described by Historic England as “internationally significant”, and 199 Newhall Street, a neo-Georgian factory built in the early 20th century, will be repurposed to provide new workspace in the district.

A further two derelict buildings – 123 and 128 Northwood Street – will also be salvaged and transformed into new homes. Although not listed, the joint venture team consider them architecturally significant.

Care has also been taken to respect buildings flanking the site. The previously hidden Grade II listed Arts and Crafts era Squirrel Works on Regent Place, for example, will be exposed and visible the length of the new pedestrian street called Harpers Hill.

Stephen Conway, executive chairman of Galliard Homes, said: “The Jewellery Quarter’s historic buildings give the area its special character. Galliard has a track record of restoring listed buildings across London and we are looking forward to bringing this experience to Birmingham.

“123 and 128 Northwood Street have a familiar typology to the Jewellery Quarter, with street frontages concealing rear factory wings. These two buildings reinforce the grain of the area, running north-south. It’s therefore right that we respect their heritage and preserve them, despite their lack of listed status.”

The new buildings at the site have been designed to be sympathetic to the historic area. These include an Art Deco inspired façade, which wraps around the corner of Northwood Street and James Street; an elegant dark brick and crafted metal marker building at the Newhall street entrance to the scheme – visible from Colmore Row – to house a co-working operation; The Cornerstone, at the crossroads at the heart of the scheme, includes terracotta elements, as does the red brick building on Regency Place, with both providing homes above active ground uses, including shops and businesses.

Robin Norstrom, a director at Apsley House Capital, said: “This development will be the largest within the Jewellery Quarter Conservation Area.

“We have invested more than two years in bringing this highly anticipated scheme forward, working with the local community and with the city’s planning officers to create a new gateway to the Jewellery Quarter and an animated hub – not only a place to live and work but also a destination in itself. The scheme will introduce more than a kilometre of street frontages to explore, with the majority of the public spaces being car free.

“As well as new homes, the scheme’s ground floor commercial space will provide opportunities for up-and-coming independent businesses, whether that’s local heroes or brands new to the city. We are also keen to support jewellers and artists by providing affordable retail and business space.”

Dav Bansal, director at Glenn Howells Architects, said: “The sensitive proposals to reconnect and unlock this site strive to create a fine grain of streets and courts that reflect the intense character of the Jewellery Quarter. The approach has been to carefully restore some existing fabric alongside a new composition of modern buildings which share a considered palette of materials, detailing and proportions.

“The variety in scale, level changes and order of facades bring an interesting streetscape while the choice of brickwork textures and tones add to the distinct quality of each building. We believe this new setting sits sympathetically in its historical context, bringing much needed workspace, amenities and homes to the quarter.”

More than 500 jobs are expected to be created at the scheme, including construction posts and jobs in the food, beverage, retail and office sectors. The development is anticipated to take four years to complete.


----------



## wakka12

That looks beautiful. Hopefully other developers follow this model as the jewellery quarter develops, the area has so much potential !


----------



## Brum X

wakka12 said:


> That looks beautiful. Hopefully other developers follow this model as the jewellery quarter develops, the area has so much potential !


The JQ is indeed one of Birmingham's little gems and a tourist attraction in its own right.


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*

223,631 sq ft speculatively built office tower, with 7,665 sq ft of restaurant space on the ground and top floors

The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest. It is the tallest new office tower under construction outside London.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...#post160960284

*DEVELOPER: Sterling Property Ventures*


----------



## Brum X




----------



## 916646

Few shots of 103 Colmore Row from yesterday


----------



## 916646

HMRC at Three Arena Central. 



> USE: 240,000 sq ft grade A offices with three basement floors for secure car and cycle parking (384 cars/ 80 cycles), as well as lockers and shower facilities.
> 
> The building will cater for than 3,600 civil servants by 2020. HMRC have signed a 25-year lease to be based here.
> 
> DEVELOPER: Arena Central Developments (Kier Property)
> FUNDER: Legal & General
> ARCHITECTS: Make Architects
> CONTRACTOR: Galliford Try


































































Walking up the escalators ala Mr. Bean at the Library of Birmingham & I caught a glimpse...so had to whip out the cam


----------



## Brum X

*One Eastside | James Watt Queensway | Residential | 51/15fl | 155/51m | Approved* :banana::banana::banana:

Two BTR residential buildings of 51 and 15 storeys - 667 dwellings alongside a host of residential amenity space, including gyms, cafe, residents lounge, cinema, rooftop bar, sky lounge, terrace and snazzy landscaping.

No car parking provision is provided, although a min 132 spaces for bikes will be available across the site.

The scheme is fully funded with an estimated start on site in Q1 2020

Birmingham Thread : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2149926

*DEVELOPER: Court Collaboration
*


----------



## Brum X

Another Birmingham project now U/C, expect to see another biggie starting next week. Exciting times for Birmingham. 

*Bloc Hotel | Hill Street | 23fl | 74m | U/C*

USE: Demolition of Gallan House and the erection of a 23-storey hotel, comprising 227 hotel rooms. This new hotel will sit opposite Birmingham's New Street train station and the busy Grand Central shopping centre.

Birmingham thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927917

*DEVELOPER: BLOC Hotels group*

Photo credit to Mosleyan


----------



## MisterDae

That’s awful- looks like some 1970s atrocity, aren’t we supposed to be replacing buildings like this?


----------



## Dale

Brum getting taller and taller!


----------



## 916646

Three Arena Central. 

LOCATION: Centenary Square/ Broad Street (Interactive Development Map)

Google Maps



> USE: 240,000 sq ft grade A offices with three basement floors for secure car and cycle parking (384 cars/ 80 cycles), as well as lockers and shower facilities.
> 
> HMRC have signed a 25-year lease to be based here & will cater for than 3,600 civil servants by 2020.
> 
> DEVELOPER: Arena Central Developments (Kier Property)
> FUNDER: Legal & General
> ARCHITECTS: Make Architects
> CONTRACTOR: Galliford Try
> VALUE: £65 million
> OFFICIAL WEBSITE: https://arena-central.com/
> WEBCAM: https://arena-central.com/delivery/progress/
> THREAD: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905234


----------



## 916646

*Snow Hill Wharf *from Berkeley Group

LOCATION: Shadwell Street, Birmingham (Interactive Development Map)

Google Maps

420 one, two and three bedroom apartments, three landscaped podium gardens, the usual amenities (concierge service, gym and cinema room). Originally designed by Grid Architects and taken on by Carey Jones Chapman Tolche. Also involves Julia Palmer Design & Fira Landscape. Set to complete in 2022.


----------



## MisterDae

Would it be possible to include google maps locations for each new project when everyone posts?


----------



## Conurbation 2

Possibly, with instructions


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*

223,631 sq ft speculatively built office tower, with 7,665 sq ft of restaurant space on the ground and top floors

The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest. It is the tallest new office tower under construction outside London.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...#post160960284

*DEVELOPER: Sterling Property Ventures*


----------



## Brum X




----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham*

A random selection of images from Britain's first wire-free street tramway.


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## 916646

All set for an early 2020 start. Berkeley Groups 'Glasswater Locks'. 











> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: Redevelopment of site to provide 753 one, two and three bedroom homes across 3 plots, comprising a signature 37 storey tower (273 apartments), four 9 storey blocks (312 apartments) and two builds (168 apartments) consisting of a part 1, 5, 10 & an 18 storey with flexible commercial, gym, cinema, shared podium for residents, secure basement level car and cycle parking, landscaping and the creation of new public and private open spaces
> 
> There will be 108 residential parking spaces, along with 15 disabled spaces, 10 electric car charging spaces and space for 769 cycles.
> 
> BREAKDOWN:
> Plot D: (37 storey tower) - 127 one bed, 138 two bed & 8 three bed apartments.
> Plot E: (Four 9 storey blocks) - 180 one bed and 132 two bed apartments.
> Plot F: (Part 1, 5, 10 & 18 storeys) - 57 one bed, 99 two bed and 12 three bed apartments.
> *
> 
> *ADDRESS: Jennens Road/ Belmont Row Lawley Middleway, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Berkeley Group (St. Joseph Homes)*
> 
> *ARCHITECT(S): Glenn Howells Architects/ Corstorphine+Wright*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 37fl | 123m*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PLANNING APPLICATION: Clicky*
> 
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM'S ONE AND ONLY INTERACTIVE DEVELOPMENT MAP: Link*


----------



## Brum X

Great news PB, I am feeling excited for 2020 :cheers:


----------



## MisterDae

I hope they do something along the main road, it’s very dismal and low quality stock as of present. There’s a weird low rise gap between this new development and the mclaren building.


----------



## 916646

Re-edited the above as I forgot a location plan :cripes:. Reverting back to my old format from here on in :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

Exciting news from the team at 103 Colmore Row.

These glass panels are getting ready to make their long trip from Italy to 103 Colmore Row. The first glass delivery arrives in January 2020


----------



## Brum X

*One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 13fl | 68m | U/C*

280,000 sq ft offices which is part of the 2nd phase of the Paradise Mixed use scheme with spaces for 500 cycle spaces in Birmingham's first major Cycle Hub, alongside showers and locker rooms together with servicing and bike hire. It will overlook the cities Centenary Square.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2022363

*DEVELOPER: Hermes Investment Management & Argent*


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham*

A mega Christmas update from an externally completed Snowhill 3.


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row coming on nicely :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

Assay Lofts in Birmingham's historic Jewellery Quarter also featuring one of the historic peaky blinders. How cool


----------



## Brum X

Phase 3 of the Westside Metro extension in Birmingham City Centre is now well and truly under construction and will terminate at Edgbaston, Hagley Road.


----------



## Brum X

*The Mercian Tower | 42 fl (132m) Residential Tower*

42 storey mixed-use development comprising of a thirty-nine storey residential building (from studios to three bedroom apartments) which will sit on a three storey podium. This development also comprises:
• 'MODA Works' Offices
• A Gym
• Residents Lounge, with 24-hour concierge service and
• External Amenity in the form of a 200m outdoor running track

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1819531

*DEVELOPER: MODA LIVING*


----------



## 916646

New one for Digbeth.

*176-183 Moseley Street, Digbeth | Residential | Prop
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: Demolition of existing industrial units and the erection of a part 6/7 storey building containing a total of 131 PRS one, two and duplex apartments *
> 
> *ADDRESS: 176-183 Moseley Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Euro Property Investments*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: YEME Architects*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 6/7fl*
> 
> *PLANNING APPLICATION: 2019/10360/PA*
> 
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM'S ONE & ONLY DEVELOPMENT MAP: Clicky
> *


----------



## 916646

Three Snow Hill (420,000 SQFT)










News confirmed today that BT have taken 283,000 sqft.


----------



## 916646

*100 Broad Street | 61 Storeys | Residential
*

*STATUS: Approval recommended, subject to a s106 agreement.
*



> *USE: Demolition of existing buildings and the erection of a slender 61-storey skyscraper comprising 503 one and two bed apartments, with basement and ground floor commercial/retail.
> 
> The mix of apartments include 224 one bed two person & 279 two bed three/four person apartments. All units will be open plan and consist of a kitchen/living/dining areas, with bathroom and storage areas. All living accommodation will begin at floor 4 and finish on the 59th.
> 
> At the rear of the site will be the inclusion of a pavilion building containing residents' amenities within a landscaped courtyard. Amenity space includes a gym with integrated changing area, work space areas, games room, cinema and a residents’ lounge with roof terrace.
> 
> The ground floor is to be double height with mezzanine, comprising reception and storage space, in addition to two commercial units fronting onto Broad Street.
> 
> A public sky lounge on the 58th to the 60th will service the upper floors and will feature a bar & a restaurant, providing both public and private services.
> 
> A new layby is set to be created on Ryland Street, with a servicing area provided within the rear courtyard area off Essington Street. No parking provision is provided, given the sustainable location, with a Midland Metro Tram set to stop directly outside. 250 cycle spaces are provided instead.*
> 
> 
> *ADDRESS: 100 Broad Street, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Euro Property Investments*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: Glancy Nicholls Architects*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 193.3m/ 61 floors*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*
> 
> *PLANNING APPLICATION: 2019/05158/PA*
> 
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM'S ONE & ONLY DEVELOPMENT MAP: Clicky*


----------



## Dale

^ Build it!


----------



## gravesVpelli

Come on Birmingham - join the club!


----------



## Brum X

This skyline is about to get a lot better in the next 12/24 months.

Photo credit to SteveOC :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*

223,631 sq ft speculatively built office tower, with 7,665 sq ft of restaurant space on the ground and top floors

The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest. It is the tallest new office tower under construction outside London.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...#post160960284

*DEVELOPER: Sterling Property Ventures*

Great photo credit to Metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

A little video I have made capturing the West Midlands Metro in Birmingham City Centre.


----------



## rotundazag

Superb video! 

Can’t wait to see it in the flesh next week when I pop up for work.


----------



## Brum X

rotundazag said:


> Superb video!
> 
> Can’t wait to see it in the flesh next week when I pop up for work.


Thanks rotundazag :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

*St Martin's Place | Broad Street | Residential/Retail | 17fl | 53m | U/C*

USE: 228 residential 'superior deluxe apartments' (range of 1, 2 and 3 beds) with 24-hour on-site concierge service, A-List interior designs by The Luxe Interiors, state-of-the-art gym, WiFi lounge, private cinema, spa, bar and restaurant.

Birmingham Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2006431

*DEVELOPER: Seven Capital
*


----------



## 916646

*Unanimously approved in minutes.
*
100 Broad Street



> USE: Demolition of existing buildings and the erection of a slender 61-storey skyscraper comprising 503 one and two bed apartments, with basement and ground floor commercial/retail.
> 
> The mix of apartments include 224 one bed two person & 279 two bed three/four person apartments. All units will be open plan and consist of a kitchen/living/dining areas, with bathroom and storage areas. All living accommodation will begin at floor 4 and finish on the 59th.
> 
> At the rear of the site will be the inclusion of a pavilion building containing residents' amenities within a landscaped courtyard. Amenity space includes a gym with integrated changing area, work space areas, games room, cinema and a residents’ lounge with roof terrace.
> 
> The ground floor is to be double height with mezzanine, comprising reception and storage space, in addition to two commercial units fronting onto Broad Street.
> 
> A public sky lounge on the 58th to the 60th will service the upper floors and will feature a bar & a restaurant, providing both public and private services.
> 
> A new layby is set to be created on Ryland Street, with a servicing area provided within the rear courtyard area off Essington Street. No parking provision is provided, given the sustainable location, with a Midland Metro Tram set to stop directly outside. 250 cycle spaces are provided instead.
> 
> DEVELOPER: Euro Property Investments Ltd
> (https://www.epil.co.uk/)
> 
> ARCHITECTS: Glancy Nicholls Architects
> (https://glancynicholls.com/)


----------



## 916646

Another new app for Birmingham :crazy: 

From Czero Developments, BPN Architects & CWA Engineering. This building is being converted into a 150-room Hotel, with a part 8, part 9 storey extension connected via a glazed link at the rear. Also includes cafe, meeting rooms, co-working space, gym, et all.

Originally a Hotel in the 1890's, it's being converted BACK into a Hotel
































































No Hotel operator confirmed just yet.


----------



## 916646

Grand Hotel Birmingham on Colmore Row will be reopening its doors in summer 2020 after a £45m refurbishment job from the buildings long time owner, Hortons Estate.



> The luxury hotel, a Grade II* listed building, will be home to 185 spacious rooms and suites, retaining the building’s mix of French Renaissance, Victorian and Art Deco features and paying homage to its illustrious history. Original character features throughout the property have been painstakingly restored, including the stone façade, historic ceilings, mosaic tiled floors and grand staircase.
> 
> The centrepiece Grosvenor ballroom, one of the most remarkable historic ballrooms in the United Kingdom, will be the jewel in the hotel’s crown and is sure to become Birmingham’s premier event space for all occasions. The restoration also includes new penthouse suites with spectacular views across St Phillip’s Cathedral and the city beyond; a sunken rooftop garden terrace – set to become one of the city’s best kept secret destinations; two new bars and a destination restaurant, a gymnasium, state-of-the-art meeting rooms, collaboration areas, and event spaces.
> 
> Set in a vibrant city-centre location, surrounded by restaurants, bars and other cultural attractions, the much-anticipated hotel will set a new bar for luxury accommodation in Birmingham, offering high-end service and surroundings tailored for the needs of today’s modern traveller. Interior design by world-renowned Robert Angell Design International will reflect the passion and spirit of Birmingham, whilst paying homage to the building’s stunning original features and history.
> 
> The hotel has enjoyed an illustrious past, having played host to a long list of royalty and famous names including King George VI, Malcolm X, Charlie Chaplin, Winston Churchill and James Cagney.


https://www.thegrandhotelbirmingham.co.uk/



















The Grosvenor ballroom has been restored to its former glory


----------



## 916646

103 Colmore Row from Sterling Property Ventures, Tristan Capital Partners, Doone Silver Kerr and currently being built by BAM Construction.



> Speculatively built, 26 storey office tower. And the biggest office building U/C outside of London.
> 
> The development comprises 230,084 sqft of prime Grade A office floorspace, with a 24th floor rooftop lantern restaraunt offering 360o panoramic views.
> 
> The landark building will also feature a 4-storey winter garden, a 3,000 sqft 18th floor terrace, multi-purpose lobby business lounges, 5G & wifi enabled coverage, as well as a concierge reception with meet and greet facilities, plus breakout areas.
> 
> The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest.
> 
> 12 lifts will allow swift access, with two dedicated lifts serving the roof top restaurant.


----------



## Brum X

Great photos PB :cheers:


----------



## 916646

Brum X said:


> Great photos PB :cheers:


These are Daniel's piccies Brum. Anything with copyright on, it's his :lol:


----------



## 916646

*Peaky Blinders creator to open film and TV studios in Digbeth - complete with cobbled Victorian street
*



> Work is set to start this year on a multi million pound Birmingham media village - comprising of new film and TV studios.
> 
> Peaky Blinders creator Steven Knight has revealed his Mercian studios will sit within a new "residential, retail and food and drink neighbourhood" in Digbeth.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with BirminghamLive, Steven revealed work is set to start in March 2020 - once contracts have been finalised and signed.
> 
> The 39 acres earmarked for the media village - which will be privately funded - will be "a two minute walk" from the proposed Birmingham Curzon Street HS2 station.
> 
> Steven told BirminghamLive: "We're hoping to make the announcement in March. I've been working with the city council, with Andy Street... We are so close to making this happen.
> 
> "It's a very ambitious project that will begin as soon as the contracts are signed with the interested parties. Then it's all systems go."
> 
> Mercian Studios will be a hub of film and television studios and related industries - animation as well as virtual reality.
> 
> Steven, who shot to fame after creating Peaky Blinders, was made a CBE in the Queen's New Year's Honours for services to drama, entertainment and the community in Birmingham - the inspiration and setting for the show.
> 
> The proud Brummie writer and director has always seen Birmingham as playing a big part on the entertainment world stage - he first mooted his plans of a studio near the NEC back in 2016 but attention shifted to a city centre base 18 months ago.
> 
> He said: “Studios are usually not slap bang in a city but my plan is to create a community and neighbourhood - a place where people live and work, as well as hang out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So there will be mixed used space available on the site for housing, restaurants, bars and restaurants."
> 
> "I can't say the exact location in Digbeth but this is prime real estate. The benefits will come to the city, not just in terms of the image of Birmingham. The film and television industry is one of the most fastest growing industries in the country. The most important thing is that we create jobs for people in the city - and not just technical media roles.
> 
> "Although there will be apprenticeships for young people, the great thing about my industry - is that it employs people across a whole range of disciplines we need electricians, carpenters, set builders, the list goes on! We want Brummies to get these jobs."
> 
> Steven will be working with British Film Institute and City of Birmingham University to help create apprenticeships.
> 
> He said: "The London Film Academy is opening a Birmingham Film Academy - specifically to train people - young and not so young."
> 
> A number of TV and film executives, including from streaming site Netflix which has prioritised the UK for studio space, will be visiting the site in the next few weeks.
> 
> The 52-year-old said: "Netflix is just one of the big media names interested in a site at the studios. They are also looking at other places in the UK but obviously there are big benefits for having a Birmingham base."
> 
> Included in the plans is a Victorian 'working' street which, when not used for filming purposes, will be open to Brummies as a new place to shop and go out.
> 
> If the plans are approved, it could become the perfect backdrop for one of Steven's filming projects - a series of Charles Dickens novel adaptations for the BBC. Most recently the broadcaster aired Steven's adapted version of A Christmas Carol.
> 
> He said: "All going well I would love to re create a cobbled Victorian street - but with businesses like a Turkish Baths, fish and chips shop, brewery and gin distillery. A different sort of High Street! But one that can also be used for my BBC filming. The BBC are among the most enthusiastic prospective tenants. They are really keen to be part of Mercian Studios. "
> 
> From humble beginnings, the Brummie blacksmith's son is now an A list writer and director. He's worked with the creme de la creme of Hollywood - including a certain other Steven - Mr Spielberg, himself no stranger to Brum - having filmed 2018 movie Ready Player One in Digbeth and Jewellery Quarter.
> 
> "I worked with Steven on the film The Hundred Foot Journey which starred Helen Mirren. He's talked to me about what a great city Birmingham is for filming. But to be honest he seemed most impressed by the Indian food here! I think the curries are the main attraction for him."
> 
> Why has Steven picked Digbeth for his studios?
> 
> "We're close to London- where we're going to be is a two minute walk from the HS2 stop, so easy access to US talent and crew," he explains.
> 
> "And more generally Birmingham itself - is a great urban environment for movies, the council are willing to close roads here, the people are not tired of film crews which can happen in places like New Orleans. And there are other locations close by such as the Cotswolds and Stratford upon Avon."
> 
> So have you now scrapped ideas to open studios near the NEC?
> 
> "Potentially I am looking at Mercian as a 2 Phase deal - with more studio space being built near the NEC later- all going well with the Digbeth site.
> 
> "There is a desperate shortage of studio space in the UK and so Birmingham needs to act quickly. I heard about the Digbeth site in 2018 and we've made good progress with plans."
> 
> "And having the Peaky Blinders Festival here last year just confirmed to me what a fantastic area Digbeth is."


----------



## MisterDae

When is demolition starting?


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> When is demolition starting?


Around 2022 MisterDae


----------



## Brum X

*Soho Loop £165m urban regeneration scheme gets green light*

Plans to build more than 750 homes on a derelict site on Birmingham’s Main Line Canal have been approved by Birmingham City Council. Joint venture partners Galliard Homes and Apsley House Capital’s proposed scheme at Soho Loop was given the green light by planning chiefs at today’s planning committee meeting. The decision paves the way for the £165m urban regeneration scheme, which will comprise 102 two and three-bedroom townhouses and 650 one and two-bedroom apartments, more than 10,000 sq ft of commercial space will also be provided.


----------



## RalphGuy

Fantastic news about Soho Wharf. Actually outside the city centre and opposite the Port Loop regeneration site the other side of the Birmingham Canal. Galliard are hoping to start on site shortly which is another bonus.


----------



## Ferryman

Brum X said:


> Martineau Galleries - Planning Approved
> A major step forward for this new development near to the HS2 station, which will be a 7.5 acre mixed use scheme including 1,300 new homes, 1.4m sqft of workspace, new hotel and a new signature gateway to the city centre.
> 
> This development will be a 10 year build so expect further changes over the coming years.


Hi everyone. I've been following the Birmingham construction thread for a while now... really loving some of the stuff going on! May i ask, what is the cross-braced looking tower in the first picture of this render? It looks great :cheers:


----------



## Ferryman

I thought it was the render for the newly proposed 100 Broad Street, i'm sure i saw it had cross-bracing on it... my bad


----------



## Brum X

Ferryman said:


> I thought it was the render for the newly proposed 100 Broad Street, i'm sure i saw it had cross-bracing on it... my bad


Hi Ferryman and thanks for taking the time to look at the Birmingham page and this is exactly why I try and update it as much as possible. As much as I like chatting to my fellow brummies, I chat with them almost everyday so it is always a nice refreshing change to see new faces.:lol::lol::lol:

As for all the towers proposed I am getting confused myself sometimes but hopefully we will see some new ones starting soon, the next one due to start will be One Eastside next to the HS2 Curzon street station and will be 51 storey's 

*100 Broad Street *



*211 Broad Street*


----------



## MisterDae

Maybe brum will look like a mini New York in 20 years


----------



## RalphGuy

Ferryman said:


> I thought it was the render for the newly proposed 100 Broad Street, i'm sure i saw it had cross-bracing on it... my bad




Hi Ferryman. 211 Broad Street, which is the very thin tower in Brum X's second render, was originally meant to have cross-bracing. I think that's where your confusion came from.


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> Maybe brum will look like a mini New York in 20 years


That would be a dream come true for me MisterDae. I know there are so many more exciting projects in Birmingham that are not towers, however big buildings and towers (Skyscrapers) specifically is what I am interested in the most. I just think the planning and construction involved and then the finished product does amazing things for a city, especially a city like Birmingham with its density and in fact could be like an American city in 20 years time.

I get a bit annoyed sometimes when people call other people names such as size queen or other silly names just becouse they are interested in something like tall towers, after all that is what many of us joined this forum for, it certainly wasn't to see a warehouse conversion in the Jewellery quarter. :lol:

However over the years I have become more and more interested in urban regeneration and specifically Birmingham's regeneration so now take an interest in most things to do with improving the city.

Towers though are still king IMO :cheers:


----------



## RalphGuy

Now I'm the opposite. I'm more interested in the mid-rise developments and the streetscapes than the taller towers. I like the taller towers, don't get me wrong, but they're not my bread and butter.


----------



## MisterDae

*BIRMINGHAM | Projects &amp; Construction*

I’m interested in good architecture (it is after all what I’m training to do). I think bham’s relative lack of existing historical stock gives it an opportunity to become a super modern city akin to Dubai and NYC that other cities (such as Oxford and Bath) don’t have- I prefer retention of history to replacement generally speaking. What I hope with bham is that we don’t get the blandness of some modern talls- faces of glass hung on steel frames. I hope we get truly innovative solutions that will make bham a unique destination rather than the ‘place to avoid’ it is currently.


----------



## Brum X

*And stuff like this should help* 



Cole Waterhouse is drawing up plans for a residential-led mixed use scheme of up to 1,000 homes in Birmingham’s Digbeth.

The development will include 80,000-100,000 sq ft of ground-floor commercial space and has an expected end value of £260m.

It will comprise up to nine separate blocks, allowing for a range of tenures, with build-to-rent, for-sale and affordable homes and affordable workspace set around public realm space.

The development covers 3.5 acres, bounded by Upper Trinity Street, Adderley Street and Bowyer Street.

Cole Waterhouse secured the site at the end of the summer, acquiring parcels from five different landowners.

The Manchester-headquartered developer has been eyeing the city for the past three years and engaged with the council on its masterplan a year ago.

Cole Waterhouse chief executive Damian Flood said: “This is our first venture into Birmingham. We like Digbeth – it is quite an exciting, vibrant area already, and that is why we’ve focused here.

“The commercial space will reinforce the existing mix of Digbeth. There is lots of culture, makers and creators and amenity for the wider scheme.

“There is a fine line between creating the right environment and white-washing all that character.”

Flood said Cole Waterhouse is already in discussions with potential Birmingham-based media and culture operators that are looking for new facilities and are keen on this part of the city.

The site neighbours HUB’s 1,400-home development to the north, on the site of a National Express bus garage. To the west, Oval Real Estate is planning a mixed-use regeneration of up to 3.8m sq ft to be developed over 10 to 15 years, with initial plans including a new sky garden and residential extensions to the Custard Factory.

Other developers, including Court Collaboration, Prosperity, Seven Capital and Eutopia Homes, have plans for resi-led development but construction is yet to begin.

Birmingham-based architects at Corstorphine + Wright have designed the scheme, with Barton Willmore acting as planning consultant and Henry Riley as project manager. A planning application is to be submitted by March 2020, with construction kicking off through 2021 and 2022.

Flood added: “It will be a scheme delivered over five to seven years on a phased basis. It is our job to create a 24/7 environment, where people want to live, work and play in the long run.

“There are major events and infrastructure projects that are going to complete through the timeline of the project.”

Among these, Flood highlighted the Commonwealth Games in 2022, a new metro stop on Adderley Street in 2023-24 and the anticipated arrival of the HS2 railway line in 2026-27.



We should see a planning app in the spring for something on these lines.

Up to 1,100 new homes
...a new 120-bed hotel
...public open space and a tower up to 35/36 storey's


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Ferryman

Brum X said:


> Hi Ferryman and thanks for taking the time to look at the Birmingham page and this is exactly why I try and update it as much as possible. As much as I like chatting to my fellow brummies, I chat with them almost everyday so it is always a nice refreshing change to see new faces.:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> As for all the towers proposed I am getting confused myself sometimes but hopefully we will see some new ones starting soon, the next one due to start will be One Eastside next to the HS2 Curzon street station and will be 51 storey's
> 
> *100 Broad Street *
> 
> 
> 
> *211 Broad Street*


Thanks Brum X for the welcome :cheers: i think the tower i was refering to was 211 Broad Street, but seems the design has changed as i recall cross-bracing, which i thought looked great. It'll be interesting to keep watch on the new decade and future of our cities.


----------



## Ferryman

MisterDae said:


> I’m interested in good architecture (it is after all what I’m training to do). I think bham’s relative lack of existing historical stock gives it an opportunity to become a super modern city akin to Dubai and NYC that other cities (such as Oxford and Bath) don’t have- I prefer retention of history to replacement generally speaking. What I hope with bham is that we don’t get the blandness of some modern talls- faces of glass hung on steel frames. I hope we get truly innovative solutions that will make bham a unique destination rather than the ‘place to avoid’ it is currently.


I recall when i first looked on the Birmingham forums back in 2006, that Birmingham was going to become the Frankfurt of the UK. I remember being gutted when the Arena Central Tower didn't go ahead (i loved that design) and that Holloway Circus was shortened etc. I've never been to Birmingham (i have friends from there) but feel i know the city just from following these threads


----------



## RalphGuy

It's always worth a visit Ferryman. Don't deprive yourself. Birmingham is better in the flesh.


----------



## blueboy

Ferryman said:


> I recall when i first looked on the Birmingham forums back in 2006, that Birmingham was going to become the Frankfurt of the UK. I remember being gutted when the Arena Central Tower didn't go ahead (i loved that design) and that Holloway Circus was shortened etc. I've never been to Birmingham (i have friends from there) but feel i know the city just from following these threads


Yeah, we had big ambitions for talls back then, sadly not much came to fruition and even those proposed now, while welcome don't measure up to the scale and design of those back then. Still, Brum Is booming right now and you should definitely come experience it in the flesh!


----------



## Ferryman

Thanks for the invites! I'm going to wait until Moda, 100 Broad Street etc are up, hopefully by 2022 at least. Really look forward in the meantime to more proposals, hope they break the 200m and propose a grand international-style scraper in Birmingham soon


----------



## Dale

RalphGuy said:


> Now I'm the opposite. I'm more interested in the mid-rise developments and the streetscapes than the taller towers. I like the taller towers, don't get me wrong, but they're not my bread and butter.


I like both. And after all, this “skyscrapercity.”


----------



## Brum X

Ferryman said:


> The cladding on 103 Colmore Row looks great! This is the quality that Birmingham should aim for. In time, Birmingham will get a 200-metre international skyscraper, it has the opportunity to be a major skyscraper city.... exciting times ahead i reckon.


That is what lots of us are hoping for Ferryman and hopefully when the big man BoJo finally announces that construction can begin on Phase 1 of HS2 between London and Birmingham, this is exactly what will happen.

Investment will flood into the city


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*

Another look at Onyx on Lancaster Circus this time viewed from Vessey Street.


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham's Westside district will soon have a new 42 Storey tower called*The Mercian*

Photo credit to Edwin Ellis Creative Media :cheers:


----------



## RalphGuy

*EASTSIDE 

Birmingham City University | Former Belmont Works | Restoration/New Build* 

Piling rig now on site.


----------



## Brum X

High Speed Rail 2 has today been given the green light to start construction between London and Birmingham


----------



## Dale

So Brum in 2027 or 2031 ?


----------



## Brum X

Dale said:


> So Brum in 2027 or 2031 ?


I am going for 2030 Dale but who knows :lol:


----------



## RalphGuy

Dale said:


> So Brum in 2027 or 2031 ?



According to an article by The Independent, the current likelihood is for three trains per hour from Old Oak Common to Birmingham Curzon Street to start somewhere between 2029 and 2033 and ten trains per hour from London Euston somewhere between 2031 and 2036.


The whole line is unlikely to be finished before 2040.


----------



## Dale

RalphGuy said:


> According to an article by The Independent, the current likelihood is for three trains per hour from Old Oak Common to Birmingham Curzon Street to start somewhere between 2029 and 2033 and ten trains per hour from London Euston somewhere between 2031 and 2036.
> 
> 
> The whole line is unlikely to be finished before 2040.


Wow


----------



## Laurence2011

Utterly incredible that we're looking at the 2040s for a proper high speed network. People here in Germany wouldn't be able to imagine not having it.


----------



## MisterDae

Surely it’ll be out of date and redundant by then


----------



## TheMoses

Laurence2011 said:


> Utterly incredible that we're looking at the 2040s for a proper high speed network. People here in Germany wouldn't be able to imagine not having it.


Here are some current German vs British railway distances and timings (all based on the fastest train I could find leaving around 8am tomorrow):

Berlin - Munich: 585km, 3h59m, average speed 147km/h
London - Edinburgh: 648km, 4h20m, average speed 150km/h

Berlin - Hamburg: 289km, 1h43m, average speed 168km/h
London - Manchester: 336km, 2h5m, average 161km/h

From this we can conclude that speed isn't really the issue, at least where the mainlines are concerned.

But then:
Cologne - Stuttgart: 372km, 2h13m, average speed 168km/h
Leeds- Bristol: 333km, 3h20m, average speed 100km/h

This looks much slower now we are travelling cross country between smaller cities, but also:
Dortmund - Frankfurt: 221km, 2h38m, average speed 84km/h
Newcastle - Sheffield: 210km, 1h47m, average speed 118km/h

So maybe even in Germany it depends on how well your journey aligns with the railway network.

The point of all this is that timings between cities in the UK aren't necessarily that disimilar to those between German cities a similar distance apart, and a lot depends on whether the journey aligns well with the existing network. That's not to say the British rail network doesn't have a whole host of other problems including reliability and cost, but speed isn't really one of them. Whilst the journey time cuts from HS2 are nice (and lead in many cases to average speeds well above that achieved on virtually any part of the present day German network), the real issues are around capacity.


----------



## Shenkey

Laurence2011 said:


> Utterly incredible that we're looking at the 2040s for a proper high speed network. People here in Germany wouldn't be able to imagine not having it.




Germany doesn’t have it. Just parts of some lines.


----------



## Brum X

Hs2 is really going to transform this city and I might be putting it mildly if I were to say we are really excited on the Birmingham forum. Yesterday's news and today's with the confirmation that construction of our tallest tower which will start in April really is a turning point for this city and beyond.

To the rest of the UK and indeed the world, you ain't seen nothing yet. 

Photo's credit to Impact Ariel Limited :cheers:


----------



## 916646

Another tall approved in a matter of minutes.



> Demolition of the existing building and the erection of a 36-storey tower comprising 264 serviced apartments, to be operated by a hotel - with rumours Dusit will operate it.
> 
> 211 is a 'superslender' - it's 9.5m wide & 116.5m tall.
> 
> 33 storeys are designated apartments, with the other 3 storeys set for a public restauraunt, bar etc, plus a private residents' lounge, gym etc.
> 
> With the Midland Metro Tram also U/C outside, there will be no car parking provision on site.


----------



## Dale

A handsome tower.


----------



## Quicksilver

Laurence2011 said:


> Utterly incredible that we're looking at the 2040s for a proper high speed network. People here in Germany wouldn't be able to imagine not having it.


When Berlin airport going to open? :nuts: Or Stuttgart 21? 15 years to build one high speed station? 

You are not China either, mate.


----------



## Brum X

Quicksilver said:


> When Berlin airport going to open? :nuts: Or Stuttgart 21? 15 years to build one high speed station?
> 
> You are not China either, mate.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dale

And in any case, does anyone really want to be China these days ?


----------



## Justme

Laurence2011 said:


> Utterly incredible that we're looking at the 2040s for a proper high speed network. People here in Germany wouldn't be able to imagine not having it.


Absolutely true.



TheMoses said:


> Here are some current German vs British railway distances and timings (all based on the fastest train I could find leaving around 8am tomorrow):
> 
> The point of all this is that timings between cities in the UK aren't necessarily that disimilar to those between German cities a similar distance apart, and a lot depends on whether the journey aligns well with the existing network. That's not to say the British rail network doesn't have a whole host of other problems including reliability and cost, but speed isn't really one of them. Whilst the journey time cuts from HS2 are nice (and lead in many cases to average speeds well above that achieved on virtually any part of the present day German network), *the real issues are around capacity.*


Those speeds don't include some of the real gains (Frankfurt to Cologne etc) but you are right, speed isn't the main thing, the big advantage is capacity.

This is what we really need to fix with HS2. And before anyone says that there is no problem with capacity because they travel the current trains all the time and there are plenty of seats, it's not capacity for the current train, but line capacity with fast and slow trains sharing the same line, causing huge frequency and reliability problems on local services.

By the way, the ICE trains in Germany are also just so much more efficient to travel on. I travel all the time on the West Coast mainline and the difference is stark. Sometimes it's little things, like when you arrive on the platform in Germany, you can look at a board and it will tell you exactly what part of the platform your carriage will stop, so you can easily get to your seat. No such thing here.


----------



## Sandblast2

MisterDae said:


> Really great development, but once again heritage has been lost! I wish they’d put these schemes on post war plots instead of valuable history. There’s already very little surviving stock in brum compared to other cities, and we demolish what little survived!


You sound a real bundle of laughs again, tonight.


----------



## Sandblast2

Brum X said:


>


Love that photo BrumX. 103 will look superb on Colmore Row.


----------



## MisterDae

Sandblast2 said:


> You sound a real bundle of laughs again, tonight.




Pointless reply. Is the demolition and loss of architectural history funny to you?


----------



## Conurbation 2

Moda 2 Gt Charles St Queensway.

My major concern would be for particulate pollution in those gardens from the very adjacent and busy dual carriageway. Yes in 20yrs this will be much reduced but I wouldn't want to sit outside both from noise and air pollution perspectives presently. (Sorry to throw in a downer first thing at the weekend!)


----------



## Brum X

Conurbation 2 said:


> Moda 2 Gt Charles St Queensway.
> 
> My major concern would be for particulate pollution in those gardens from the very adjacent and busy dual carriageway. Yes in 20yrs this will be much reduced but I wouldn't want to sit outside both from noise and air pollution perspectives presently. (Sorry to throw in a downer first thing at the weekend!)


Your concerns are noted Conurbation, however I would say if you want to be a city slicker and you want to live in this location then that is part of the package I am afraid. Nobody is going to force anybody to live at this new development but I am confident the apartments will be snapped up in no time.


----------



## Sandblast2

MisterDae said:


> Sandblast2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound a real bundle of laughs again, tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointless reply. Is the demolition and loss of architectural history funny to you?
Click to expand...

If buildings are left to rot, then what's the point in saving them? It's funny how people like you pipe up when buildings are knocked down to make way for another, yet show no interest in them whilst they are rotting away for years. Put your money where your mouth is, then, and save them. The building on the site you are referring to was deemed not worthy of saving, the city is evolving...... Birmingham isn't a mausoleum, it has always been in a state of flux, right from day one.

Now, lighten up.


----------



## MisterDae

*BIRMINGHAM | Projects &amp; Construction*

The point is that they should have been maintained and cared for rather than left to rot- which is often done so there is no other choice but to pull them down. It is not my responsibility to save these, it’s historic England and the council’s. I only ‘Pipe up’ now because that’s the first time I hear about these buildings- why do you expect me to know about every building in the city? And i disagree about the flux thing. Birmingham was an intact, standard old city until the war and the modernist planners destroyed it. It’s only been in change since the 1940s. Why not pull down these new buildings and leave the pre-war stock alone? Win- win then. Or, should we bulldoze Bath and Oxford as well?
Listen, I support the scheme- I think it’s a good addition. But I do not agree with demolishing heritage to do so. There are endless potential sites of bland modern buildings this could have been built on.


----------



## Birmingham

MisterDae said:


> Really great development, but once again heritage has been lost! I wish they’d put these schemes on post war plots instead of valuable history. There’s already very little surviving stock in brum compared to other cities, and we demolish what little survived!


Incorrect


----------



## Sandblast2

MisterDae said:


> The point is that they should have been maintained and cared for rather than left to rot- which is often done so there is no other choice but to pull them down. It is not my responsibility to save these, it’s historic England and the council’s. I only ‘Pipe up’ now because that’s the first time I hear about these buildings- why do you expect me to know about every building in the city? And i disagree about the flux thing. Birmingham was an intact, standard old city until the war and the modernist planners destroyed it. It’s only been in change since the 1940s. Why not pull down these new buildings and leave the pre-war stock alone? Win- win then. Or, should we bulldoze Bath and Oxford as well?
> Listen, I support the scheme- I think it’s a good addition. But I do not agree with demolishing heritage to do so. There are endless potential sites of bland modern buildings this could have been built on.


I've got some very old pictures I wish I could show you from around 1915 of the Duddeston & Vauxhall area of the city where my grandparents were from. Looking across the roof tops where they lived you can just about see the top of the dome of the Council House in the distance. The area in between is a vision of Hell on Earth, tumbledown properties, slums, chimneys.... it looks dreadful. This was industrial Birmingham, an area that always changed then, as it does today. I''m so glad we didn't keep most of that!! 

As much as I love Birmingham forget the notion that it was once a beautiful city. Had a couple of nice areas in the centre, but please don't tell me the city was like Bath or Oxford, it never was, and never will be. The reason why I love my city so much is the fact that it is evolving. I wish I could be around in 100 years time to see it, that's what excites me. Rest assured, on the other hand, we will know what Bath looks like in 100 years time!!!


----------



## Birmingham

Conurbation 2 said:


> Moda 2 Gt Charles St Queensway.
> 
> My major concern would be for particulate pollution in those gardens from the very adjacent and busy dual carriageway. Yes in 20yrs this will be much reduced but I wouldn't want to sit outside both from noise and air pollution perspectives presently. (Sorry to throw in a downer first thing at the weekend!)


You're not going to find a quiet cul-de-sac in a major city to build a 39 storey tower. It's not a detriment to the likes of New York or London or Tokyo or any other city. Also, Birmingham is the first city in the UK that is planning on making the center car free over the next 20 years. Re-routing these roads and introducing tunnels to make it more pedestrianised.


----------



## MisterDae

Sandblast2 said:


> I've got some very old pictures I wish I could show you from around 1915 of the Duddeston & Vauxhall area of the city where my grandparents were from. Looking across the roof tops where they lived you can just about see the top of the dome of the Council House in the distance. The area in between is a vision of Hell on Earth, tumbledown properties, slums, chimneys.... it looks dreadful. This was industrial Birmingham, an area that always changed then, as it does today. I''m so glad we didn't keep most of that!!
> 
> As much as I love Birmingham forget the notion that it was once a beautiful city. Had a couple of nice areas in the centre, but please don't tell me the city was like Bath or Oxford, it never was, and never will be. The reason why I love my city so much is the fact that it is evolving. I wish I could be around in 100 years time to see it, that's what excites me. Rest assured, on the other hand, we will know what Bath looks like in 100 years time!!!











This is what we’ve lost- a fine example of Art Deco architecture from the 1930s- not a ‘slum’. It had history dating back over 150 years, was bombed during ww2 and subsequently repaired and then flattened and turned into a car park. I think a swimming centre is a good public service and worthy of keeping, especially one as beautiful as this. If that’s unpractical then it could have been repurposed. Huge shame- people in the 1960s justified their crimes against architecture by citing progress, what’s the difference between then and what we’re doing now?
Very shorted sighted approach.


----------



## Sandblast2

A bit more history for you MisterDae, as the picture you posted is not that of the 'original' Kent Street Baths. 

The original Kent Street Baths were built in Victorian times in 1852. In the late 1920's they were deemed not fit for purpose, and in the early 1930's much of the original Victorian structure was demolished (you may see a 'theme' forming already).

In the 1930's the Art Deco facade was added, which I'm not a fan of personally, as it was particularly out of place here, looking like something out of a Flash Gordon film set. You need to post up an image of the building in it's entirety, not just the front facade, but the brick construction to the rear to get a real sense of how hideous the building as a whole was. 

The building has stood empty and unused for more than 30 years. If this wasn't enough proof that the building was beyond help, and completely unworkable, then I don't know what is. People that have a passion for this style of building had 30 years to come up with a plan and funds to save it. But no-one did.

I think what I am trying to say is, yes it is a shame when a building has to go, but it was given plenty of time, and we can't look at a city of empty decaying buildings forever.


----------



## Brum X

*Not happy with having a 42 storey tower and a 39 storey tower, MODA LIVING have plans for a 3rd site in the city* 

Residential property firm is already looking to next stage as it unveils proposals for Jewellery Quarter regeneration.

Residential property firm Moda Living is eyeing a third site in Birmingham as the firm aims to tap into "a city on the rise".

Not content with two projects in Birmingham, planning director James Blakey told BusinessLive he fully expected the company to secure a deal on a third location.

Yorkshire-based Moda Living is currently on site at The Mercian, a £183 million 42-storey apartment block in Broad Street containing 481 units and a range of amenities including a 200-metre running track.

And it has just revealed proposals for a second project at Ludgate Hill Car Park on the fringes of Birmingham's historic Jewellery Quarter for which plans are set to be lodged with the city council in the coming weeks.



Read the full article at https://www.business-live.co.uk/commercial-property/moda-living-eyes-third-site-17834782


----------



## Sandblast2

That's a nice looking tower. Wonder where Moda have in mind for their third tower?


----------



## Laurence2011

Sandblast2 said:


> That's a nice looking tower. Wonder where Moda have in mind for their third tower?


Let's hope a supertall


----------



## Sandblast2

Laurence2011 said:


> Sandblast2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking tower. Wonder where Moda have in mind for their third tower?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope a supertall
Click to expand...

Steady on........ this is the UK, remember!!!!!


----------



## aqeembayor

Sandblast2 said:


> That's a nice looking tower. Wonder where Moda have in mind for their third tower?


Based on the scale of their second proposal, I'd like to see them take over the New Monaco site on Bristol St. Would make for an impressive view coming in from the south side of the city


----------



## RalphGuy

Laurence2011 said:


> Let's hope a supertall



Yes, as long as it's an attractive supertall which is part of an attractive larger mixed-use development. I don't want height just for the sake of it.


----------



## Sandblast2

RalphGuy said:


> Laurence2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope a supertall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as long as it's an attractive supertall which is part of an attractive larger mixed-use development. I don't want height just for the sake of it.
Click to expand...

Any ideas where you think Moda will want to build this third tower, Ralph?


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> Any ideas where you think Moda will want to build this third tower, Ralph?


It may not be a tower and something similar to there Leeds development ?


----------



## cardiff

Sandblast2 said:


> I think it looks great, not dated at all. We live in an age where all sorts of styles are being considered and constructed. In fact, it's quite a statement, you could do with a statement office building in the Welsh 'capital' instead of boring humdrum.


Plenty of interesting architecture in Cardiff including offices (The new central Square offices recently completed to name 4  ), no need to city bash because I dont like this building, there are plenty of other great buildings in Brum recently constructed and previous I do like, especially love the redevelopments from County Hall to centenary Square.
This one feels like a downgrade from the others for such a key sight line behind one of only 2 historical buildings on this square, if the top had more of a shape rather than flat, a crown, detailing at the base, its all very flat and rather 60's 'concrete block' looking to me sorry.


----------



## MisterDae

Don’t worry Cardiff, any attempt to break out of the groupthink in this thread usually brings a torrent of angry responses.


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row before the UK Covid - 19 LOCK DOWN on Sunday.


----------



## Brum X

3 Arena Central before the UK LOCK DOWN on Sunday


----------



## metrogogo

metrogogo said:


> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C
> 
> Part 1.
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

metrogogo said:


> Part 2.
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## 916646

An application has been submitted for Great Charles Street from the development partners behind the scheme: Moda Living & Apache Capital Partners.

722 one, two and three bedroom apartments within several new builds, including a 39-storey tower. All apartments are exclusively being made for rent, with the project comprising of many amenities, including: 24/7 concierge; health and wellbeing facilities and workspaces; roof terraces, communal lounges; gym; new public realm; retail (boutique) shops; cafes; bars and potential restaurants, along with workspace for small businesses and freelancers.

Within the tower, an 18th floor amenity space will punctuate the design. Private and public landscaped gardens will also be incorporated.

This is MODA's and Apache Capital's next Birmingham project


----------



## Brum X

What a great entrance to the business district of the city, proper big city development that I love.

;-)


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM

Great Charles Street is seen from a passing train.


Great Charles Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Great Charles Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Dale

Looks like builders are looking ahead even in these trying times.


----------



## Justme

I know I'll probably be shot down here for this, but it is worth saying (and this is no slight against Birmingham which I appreciate as a city) - That television tower has to be the ugliest city centre TV tower on the planet (or whatever broadcasting/transmitting use it has). How on earth did they design something so horrible. How on earth did the council allow it to be built. I mean seriously it is ugly.

Ok, it's a bit unfair maybe for me to just point out how ugly this tower is without anything positive. Perhaps it could be repurposed and somehow redesigned now that we won't need transmission towers in the future. It is possible to turn this beast into something nice and being a tall structure in Birmingham, an observation tower would be a good possibility - especiallz now that it is unlikely any other city in the UK will ever build observation towers in the future (since they were generally paid for by their transmission capabilities which is no longer needed)

But as an "outsider" with no personal baggage of living or growing up in Birmingham (by that I mean we all have personal baggage where we grow up and tend to look at our home towns with rose tinted glasses), this structure is a blight on Birmingham's otherwise quite impressive city centre


----------



## KlausDiggy

And compared to German TV towers rather a dwarf.


----------



## WarwickDan

@ justme
It's a product of it's time - you are talking as if it was built in 2019 and not 1965. London's BT Tower (also built in the 60s) is hardly a looker either. In time it will almost certainly be repurposed/upgraded and also swallowed up by the city's continually evolving skyline. It's worth pointing out that the city is also home to the far more appealing Joseph Chamberlain Memorial Clock Tower (the tallest free-standing clock tower in the world):









You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Justme

WarwickDan said:


> @ justme
> It's a product of it's time - you are talking as if it was built in 2019 and not 1965. London's BT Tower (also built in the 60s) is hardly a looker either. In time it will almost certainly be repurposed/upgraded and also swallowed up by the city's continually evolving skyline. It's worth pointing out that the city is also home to the far more appealing Joseph Chamberlain Memorial Clock Tower (the tallest free-standing clock tower in the world):


You don't need to point out other nice structures in Birmingham. I already acknolowged that Birmingham is a fine city. Other ncie buildings don't make the telecommunications tower nice.

And yes, it was built in the 60s but that doesn't mean it didn't have any quality inspiration to draw from. The first concrete "skytower" was the sleek gem built in Stuttgart in 1959. Following that in 1961 you have the magnificient Seatle Space Needle. Other far superior 60s telecommuinication towers would be the Donauturm in Vienna, Moscow's Ostankino, the Olympiaturm in Munich or the Heinrich-Hertz-Turm in Hamburg. These are all beautiful. Or certainly much better than this one. 

I am wondering how it could be turned into something much more attractive or even if this is possible.

So, while it could be argued that it is a design of its time, looking at other similar towers in other cities around the world, I would say no, it actually stands out as being not of its time... just ugly.

Keep in mind, I'm not knocking Birmingham here (great city) just this building. Perhaps it is like a really ugly baby, one so ugly, only its mother can think its beautiful


----------



## Dale

Oh well, at least increasing numbers of taller buildings will draw attention away from the tower.


----------



## rotundazag

Agreed it’s ugly (nice to see a pic of ‘Old Joe’)

It’s frustrating that BT have made little effort over the years to make it more attractive.

There’s been various lighting enhancements but for some reason these never seem to stick.

Hopefully MODA’s nearby Great Charles Street proposal will detract from it.


----------



## WarwickDan

Justme said:


> You don't need to point out other nice structures in Birmingham. I already acknolowged that Birmingham is a fine city. Other ncie buildings don't make the telecommunications tower nice.
> 
> And yes, it was built in the 60s but that doesn't mean it didn't have any quality inspiration to draw from. The first concrete "skytower" was the sleek gem built in Stuttgart in 1959. Following that in 1961 you have the magnificient Seatle Space Needle. Other far superior 60s telecommuinication towers would be the Donauturm in Vienna, Moscow's Ostankino, the Olympiaturm in Munich or the Heinrich-Hertz-Turm in Hamburg. These are all beautiful. Or certainly much better than this one.
> 
> I am wondering how it could be turned into something much more attractive or even if this is possible.
> 
> So, while it could be argued that it is a design of its time, looking at other similar towers in other cities around the world, I would say no, it actually stands out as being not of its time... just ugly.
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm not knocking Birmingham here (great city) just this building. Perhaps it is like a really ugly baby, one so ugly, only its mother can think its beautiful


I'd rather not clutter this page with distracting discussion but with respect I can only assume a miscomprehension on your part here. I stated specifically: "you win some, you lose some" at the end of my post. In plain English: Birmingham *won* with the Chamberlain Clock Tower but *lost* with the BT Tower. I'm certainly no fan. I mentioned London's BT Tower specifically to draw attention to the fact that other Comms towers built in the UK in the 60s are also pretty grim.That's the national context within which Birmingham's tower was designed and constructed.


----------



## Brum X

And no matter what people think about our BT Tower, she is a Birmingham icon which shouts WELCOME TO BIRMINGHAM. The tower can be seen if you approach the city on the M6 motorway from the north and the south.

And to put it into context I bet lots of people would love to have a ride out and see this structure right now whilst we are all locked up in our homes, ugly or not.


----------



## mileymc1

It's basically an iconic Brum eyesore!

Every city has horrendous buildings, some just more visual than others I guess. Would be nice to eventually see it gone.


----------



## blueboy

mileymc1 said:


> It's basically an iconic Brum eyesore!
> 
> Every city has horrendous buildings, some just more visual than others I guess. Would be nice to eventually see it gone.


It's our eyesore and I love it.


----------



## MisterDae

Article showing lost views and buildings of Birmingham:








The lost skylines of Birmingham.


For years they dominated the city's landscape but now these buildings have vanished from the skyline for good




www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> Article showing lost views and buildings of Birmingham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lost skylines of Birmingham.
> 
> 
> For years they dominated the city's landscape but now these buildings have vanished from the skyline for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.birminghammail.co.uk


And apart from the church that was demolished for the St Lukes development which was a bad decision, good riddance is all I can say. Some of that rubbish shouldn't of been built in the first place.


----------



## MisterDae

Yeah, mostly grotty 70’s junk.


----------



## Sandblast2

Liking the Octagon. Did I hear correctly that there could be quite a quick start on this once the office block on the corner is demolished?


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> Liking the Octagon. Did I hear correctly that there could be quite a quick start on this once the office block on the corner is demolished?


Yes Sandblast they are hoping for a 2021 start with a 2024 finish


----------



## Brum X

*Upper Trinity Street | Mixed-Use | 32fl |102M | Prop.*

Use: Residential-led mixed use scheme of up to 1,000 homes in the Digbeth creative district of Birmingham.

The development will include 80,000-100,000 sq ft of ground-floor commercial space and has an expected end value of £260m.

It will comprise up to nine separate blocks, allowing for a range of tenures, with build-to-rent, for-sale and affordable homes and affordable workspace set around public realm space.

The development covers 3.5 acres, bounded by Upper Trinity Street, Adderley Street and Bowyer Street. 

Birmingham Thread: Upper Trinity Street | Mixed-Use | 32fl |102M | Prop.

*DEVELOPER: Cole Waterhouse











































*


----------



## Mr Cladding

Birmingham has been featured on Expedia


----------



## Laurence2011

Is Digbeth essentially being completely rebuilt then? 🤨😆


----------



## Brum X

Laurence2011 said:


> Is Digbeth essentially being completely rebuilt then? 🤨😆


Looks like it, however it needs to be completely rebuilt. It is an eyesore for the city and around 75% of the area is derelict old buildings that are falling down.


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260160313766359042


----------



## Conurbation 2

Mr Cladding said:


> Birmingham has been featured on Expedia


What a superbly crafted video. I think I'd like to go there!


----------



## Brum X

Conurbation 2 said:


> What a superbly crafted video. I think I'd like to go there!


Birmingham is great, I love it


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row*

Working on a Saturday and glass panels have now restarted. Glass is looking top quality, especially in the sunshine.

Top stuff BAM


----------



## Brum X

*The Gothic | 1,1A & 1B Great Hampton Street | Residential Conversion *

Site Address1, 1A & 1B Great Hampton Street Hockley Birmingham B18 6AQ
ProposalChange of use of part ground floor, and first, second and third floors from public house (Use Class A4) to residential (Use Class C3) to create 4 no. 2 bedroom apartments and 2 no. 1 bedroom apartments and external alterations


----------



## MisterDae

Finally a renovation and not a demolition! This is what I always call for.


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> Finally a renovation and not a demolition! This is what I always call for.


Somebodies a happy bunny


----------



## metrogogo

Mercian on Broad Street.
The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

A look along the under-construction Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension from the terminus at 54 Hagley Road through the 5-ways underpass to Broad Street.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
First section of the outbound track hits Hagley Road.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Probably has many as a thousand sleepers are stored on the recently completed 5-ways underpass which suggest a lot of track laying is about to get underway.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
And finaly we reach 100 Broad Street and the proposed 61 storey residential tower.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
100 Broad Street.
100 Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Track layout.
Broad St by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C

*103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr Flickr*


----------



## metrogogo

*Bath Court | Bath Row | Student Accommodation | 11fl | 35m | U/C*
Bath Court | Bath Row | Student Accommodation | 11fl | 35m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bath Court | Bath Row | Student Accommodation | 11fl | 35m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bath Court | Bath Row | Student Accommodation | 11fl | 35m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

One of the worlds most prestigious concert halls Birmingham's Symphony Hall undergoing a £13.5 Million foyer refurbishment.

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr









New images of spectacular Symphony Hall revamp unveiled


There will be a new glass facade with a dedicated entrance to the music venue




www.business-live.co.uk


----------



## Brum X

Latest HS2 update which I get posted through my letterbox every few months as I live in close proximity to these works.

Exciting times ahead for this part of the city centre.


----------



## MisterDae

Looks good.


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> Looks good.


What looks good ? HS2?


----------



## MisterDae

That they’re attempting to keep local residents informed throughout the construction process.


----------



## metrogogo

A look around the terminus at 54 Hagley Road.
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Big photo update from 103 Colmore Row.
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

From this:










To this:

Photo's credit to ReissOmari


----------



## WarwickDan

Love that second to last picture.Great to see the full glorious facade of Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery opened up.


----------



## MisterDae

But also from this, to THAT:


----------



## Mr Bricks

The public realm looks nice but the architecture is a step back from the brutalism.


----------



## Tellvis

Mr Bricks said:


> The public realm looks nice but the architecture is a step back from the brutalism.


Think you may be in a very small minority there Mr Bricks....
Anyway massive improvements taking place in Brum..keep it up boys!!!


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C*
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo[url=https://flic.kr/p/2j7KpFz]The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr[/url], on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks

Tellvis said:


> Think you may be in a very small minority there Mr Bricks....
> Anyway massive improvements taking place in Brum..keep it up boys!!!


The 19th century situation would of course have been preferable but I think the brutalist one comes second. The new plastic neo-modernist blocks will no doubt be pulled down in a few decades while I think the former block could have been made into a landmark had it been renovated, improved at ground level and made to stand alone structure rather than be cluttered by smaller annexes. Simply put, it was a more interesting and unique building that sat more comfortably with the heavy classical buildings in the area.


----------



## Black Cat

Its still feel its a great shame that Birmingham demolished its wonderful Library and other adjacent buildings which were full of character and had real quality. I did not find the brutalist style library to have been as good as some believe it was (the exterior was very dull) - it was a very poor decision to rebuild rather than to find ways of working with and extending the existing building. While the current redevelopment has some good urban qualities and public realm improvements, the actual new facade designs are not particularly outstanding unfortunately, though glass and steel are preferable to massive amounts of grey concrete.


----------



## Brum X

Some interesting points being made on both sides and it is great the Birmingham page gets interest from outside of the regulars.

Keep it up everybody as I like to see this forum busy


----------



## Bligh

I disagree in regards to the Brutalist Library. In my opinion, it was horrible on many, many counts. The old Library was constructed in the wrong part of the City, with a horrific public realm, and no respect for it's neighbors. 

The new development, on the otherhand, respects its surroundings, brings a lovely public realm, and naturally directs people to Centenary Square.


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension, Photo update.
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo[/url[url=https://flic.kr/p/2j83f3o]Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr], on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr









Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr






metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

*The Square | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 35/8/6fl | 111m | Prop.

Site Address Land at Ryland Street, Broad Street and Grosvenor Street West City Centre Birmingham
ProposalDemolition of existing buildings and development of a 35 storey tower building with a 6 storey shoulder building and 1 storey podium containing residential apartments (Use Class C3), plant, storage, reception, communal residential amenity areas and cycle parking; an 8 storey hotel building (Use Class C1) with flexible ancillary ground floor uses (Use Classes A1, A3, A4, A5 and D2) including dining and bar; and creation of a private external square and associated works*


----------



## Brum X

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*

223,631 sq ft speculatively built office tower, with 7,665 sq ft of restaurant space on the ground and top floors

The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest. It is the tallest new office tower under construction outside London.

Birmingham Thread: 103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C

*DEVELOPER: Sterling Property Ventures*


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM
Love 103 it just keeps on giving.
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## MisterDae

What’s going in the space between the town hall and Centenary square? I know it’s a construction site but I haven’t seen any plans.


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> What’s going in the space between the town hall and Centenary square? I know it’s a construction site but I haven’t seen any plans.


Are you ready MisterDae ?


----------



## Brum X

7th Crane has gone up for the CWG Commonwealth Games Athletes Village in Perry Barr.

Photo credit to ReissOmari on the Birmingham forum


----------



## MisterDae

Looks like a brilliant scheme- the thing it’s replacing was a real eye sore. How far into the construction are they? Thanks Brum x.


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> Looks like a brilliant scheme- the thing it’s replacing was a real eye sore. How far into the construction are they? Thanks Brum x.


They are still doing the piling at the moment but they are at an advanced stage with this. We are expecting cranes during the summer sometime.


----------



## Sandblast2

1 Centenary Way, liking these two images too BrumX


----------



## TofuCity

Centenary Square/Paradise looking excellent! Will look forward to a visit to Brum when it's complete


----------



## Brum X

TofuCity said:


> Centenary Square/Paradise looking excellent! Will look forward to a visit to Brum when it's complete


You will be most welcome TofuCity


----------



## Brum X

*The Mercian Tower | 42 fl (132m) Residential Tower*

42 storey mixed-use development comprising of a thirty-nine storey residential building (from studios to three bedroom apartments) which will sit on a three storey podium. This development also comprises:
• 'MODA Works' Offices
• A Gym
• Residents Lounge, with 24-hour concierge service and
• External Amenity in the form of a 200m outdoor running track

Birmingham Thread: The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C

*DEVELOPER: MODA LIVING*


----------



## metrogogo

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*3 Arena Central | HMRC | 14FL | 73m | U/C*

240,000 sq ft grade A offices. This has been fully let to HMRC on a 25 year old lease.

Birmingham Thread: 3 Arena Central | HMRC | Offices | 14fl | 73m | U/C

*DEVELOPER: Arena Central Developments & Miller Developments*


----------



## 916646

103 Colmore Row

..


----------



## metrogogo

*TRAM TRACKS and TRAM STOPS












Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

The next 2 images show the location of the 5-ways tram stop.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Note the concrete foundations for the outbound platform.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

More tram tracks.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr*
Location of the Brindley Place Tram Stop.











Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr










► Show Full Signature

metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM on the URBAN PHOTO THREAD: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/sho*


----------



## 916646

*3 ARENA CENTRAL | HMRC OFFICES 
*



> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> 
> *USE: 240,000 sq ft grade A offices. HMRC (Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs) have signed a 25-year lease to be based here
> 
> The building will cater for than 3,600 civil servants by 2020.*
> 
> *ADDRESS: 3 Arena Central, Birmingham*
> 
> *DEVELOPER: Arena Central Developments Ltd (Kier Property)*
> 
> *ARCHITECT: MAKE Architects*
> 
> *CONTRACTOR: Galliford Try Construction*
> 
> *HEIGHT: 14fl | 62m*
> 
> *PROJECT WEBSITE & WEBCAM: Mixed-use City Development | Arena Central, Birmingham*
> 
> *BIRMINGHAM FORUM THREAD: Clicky*


Sat on the old Carlton TV Studios, Arena Central in total represents 1.2 million sq ft of mixed-use development. This being one of those developments


----------



## metrogogo

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

Excellent updates guys! Just 2 years and one month before the 2022 Commonwealth Games, an awful lot to get done, let's get cracking!!!


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM* 
*Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C*
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr 





► Show Full Signature

metrogogo


----------



## 916646

The Mercian, Broad Street. 42/14fl (132m). Superb update from ReissOmari

Core is at floor 20, 22 more to go!











Tennant Street.











Insta: Itsyourbirmingham 'The Mercian' post


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C*
5-ways underpass awaits its final tarmac layer and the recently laid tramway track will soon have a second concrete pour.

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Westside Tramway Extension. by metrogogo, on Flickr


metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

Lots of exciting things happening in the Second City


----------



## Bligh

How GOOD is Broad Street going to look with these towers along it, and the trams going by. Plus its just a stones throw away from really quaint canals. I'm really excited to visit central Birmingham again.


----------



## Brum X

And the development of Birmingham continues during the pandemic. Nothing is going to stop us now as HS2 is coming to the city.

*Exchange Square 2 | The Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 36/14fl | 111/51m | U/C*

The first stage of Exchange Square 2 is valued at £68m and is due to be completed by summer 2023. Nikal has also achieved planning for a 15-storey 235-bed Premier Inn Hotel and 6,000 sq ft Bar+Block Steakhouse Restaurant, both pre-let to Whitbread, and 7,500 sq ft of high quality retail space with 63 under croft car parking spaces, all of which will form stage 2.

The residential building, which is the tallest on the site and comprises 375 build-to-rent apartments, has been pre-sold to Grainger, the UK’s largest listed residential landlord and leader in the UK private rented sector.

Birmingham Thread: Exchange Square 2 | The Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use |...

*DEVELOPER: Nikal




































*


----------



## MisterDae

Wow what a fantastic piece of architecture! This’ll look great next to Martineau and HS2 when they’re built.


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> Wow what a fantastic piece of architecture! This’ll look great next to Martineau and HS2 when they’re built.


And next to One Eastside which will be the cities tallest building for a while at 155 metres (55 Floors)


----------



## Sandblast2

Do we know the final design for the 55 storey tower, BrumX?


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> Do we know the final design for the 55 storey tower, BrumX?


Sorry Sandblast and MisterDae, One Eastside is 51 storey, not 55. It is still 155 metres though. Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## Brum X

This is the final design for One Eastside Sandblast which has been approved.


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM


Shuttering carpenters prepping the rails for a third concrete pour.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Outbound platform taking shape at the five-ways tram stop.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

New tracks outside Lee Longlands.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Pavement and kerb laying has commenced outside Symphony Hall.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


► Show Full Signature
https://www.flickr.com/photos/go_to_


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM

3 Arena Central Government Offices.*

Cladding on the Northern facade is now complete leaving the Western facade about half-way clad.

3 Arena Central | HMRC | Offices | 14fl | 73m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
3 Arena Central | HMRC | Offices | 14fl | 73m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

3 Arena Central Reflected in the Hyatt-regency Hotel.
3 Arena Central Reflected in the Hyatt-regency Hotel by metrogogo, on Flickr
3 Arena Central Reflected in the Hyatt-regency Hotel by Explore | Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl *
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/ by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## MisterDae

How is the new facade going to visually connect to the existing building? I hope it’s not just going to be ‘tacked’ on. I feel that would cheapen the work- I think painting the entire hall white would really update its look and better link to the renovation.


----------



## gravesVpelli

I wish architects would abandon this fad of disjointed floors and all the mismatching that one sees here in high rises. It looks and is a mess, as if they want to discourage an emphasis on height, and, by doing so, not to cause offence to the public who generally dislike high buildings. So they make the floors discordant. It's silly and tasteless. If they wish to build high they should at least keep to a more refined structure. At least One Eastside is 'upright' and impressive, provided they don't mess it up.


----------



## Brum X

gravesVpelli said:


> I wish architects would abandon this fad of disjointed floors and all the mismatching that one sees here in high rises. It looks and is a mess, as if they want to discourage an emphasis on height, and, by doing so, not to cause offence to the public who generally dislike high buildings. So they make the floors discordant. It's silly and tasteless. If they wish to build high they should at least keep to a more refined structure. At least One Eastside is 'upright' and impressive, provided they don't mess it up.


Are you talking about Exchange Square 2 gravesVpelli ?


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*


More from St Martin's.
St Martin's Place | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 17fl | 53m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
St Martin's Place | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 17fl | 53m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
St Martin's Place | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 17fl | 53m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
St Martin's Place | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 17fl | 53m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X




----------



## metrogogo

Latest images from Broad Street.
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/ by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr







► Show Full Signature

metrogogo


----------



## WarwickDan

*Roundup of select proposed/approved tall developments in Birmingham

211 Broad Street*
Mixed-Use
37 floors
117m
Developer: Taylor Grange // Architect: Glancy Nicholls










*100 Broad Street *
Residential 
61 floors
193m
Developer: Euro Property Investments Ltd // Architect: Glancy Nicholls 










*Great Charles Square*
Mixed-Use
39 floors
126m (tallest block) 
Developer: Moda Living & Apache Capital // Architect: Ryder Architecture 











*Octagon *
Residential 
49 floors
155m 
Developer: Argent // Architect: Glenn Howells 










*Irish Centre*
Residential
48 floors
Developer: Court Collaboration // Architect: Glancy Nicholls


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row from Newhall Street


----------



## Sandblast2

A touch of 'Dallas' a touch of 'Sydney'. Loving the talls on the way for Birmingham.


----------



## MisterDae

Druids Heath regeneration scheme | £43 million housing scheme project 

Druids Heath
Birmingham B14 5NS








Druids Heath · Birmingham B14 5NJ


Birmingham B14 5NJ




goo.gl





Quoting from Astonishing drone photos capture end of era as tower blocks demolished:


‘The area has remained largely unchanged for more than half a century and is the only large council estate in Birmingham that has not been subject to major regeneration.

But the distinctive landscape will soon be changed forever as five tower blocks are to be destroyed as part of the council's £43million housing plan.

Hillcroft, Kingswood, Barratts and Saxelby houses will be demolished along with the Brookpiece tower on the south side of the road.

Heath House was set to be 'cleared', while work to flatten former Baverstock School was earmarked to finish in March this year.

A total of 50 homes have been lost overall, though Birmingham City Council claimed the new housing would be better quality.’











































Photographs by Martin Cooper


----------



## metrogogo

*The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C*

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
103 Colmore Row U/C*
A Black and White review.
103 Colmore Row Birmingham U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrog[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jtNito]103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickrogo[/url], on Flickr


----------



## 916646

*Port Loop, Birmingham (Urban Splash/Places for People).
Location: Icknield Port Road/ Rotton Park Street*

The next phase of Birmingham's newest waterside community has been approved today! Port Loop Phase 2B & C will deliver up to 98 apartments over 7 individual new builds over two new building typologies: Mansion House & Corner House.

Corner House has been designed by Glenn Howells Architects, with the building free to deliver 2 blocks of
up to 40 apartments, with ground floor commercial unit fronting the canal. I say 'up to' because potential occupiers will have the opportunity to internally reconfigure if they so wish - the same will apply to Mansion House.

Mansion has been designed by shedkm and will also see up to 58 apartments, over 5 blocks. Although they're adjoined, they're classed as separate.

A new public realm will be implemented centrally too; allowing for canal moorings et all.

I've labelled the images to tell you what's what 














































the site:








Kingsheathen


----------



## Sandblast2

A very interesting new district emerging here next to Birmingham City Centre, it is growing on me.


----------



## Brum X

WOW, look at Birmingham. Isn't she fab 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293145501832011776


----------



## Sandblast2

This part of town looks totally transformed, must try and get to see it some time.


----------



## Laurence2011

Moving back to Brum in a month or so, after having been away for over a year. It's going to be so weird seeing all the change! I'm excited


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM HS2 RAILWAY*

Zooming in from the Bull Ring and peering through grubby windows at Moor Street Railway Station we take a look at the enabling works taking place around the station square.

HS2 Curzon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

HS2 Curzon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

HS2 Curzon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

HS2 Curzon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

HS2 Curzon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

HS2 Curzon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

HS2 Curzon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

HS2 Curzon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Conurbation 2

Another great set thanks. Ooohh the space for Moor St. platform expansion - both sides! If chucking a few quid towards the building of the Bordesley chords would help I'd do it.


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM


Vehicle restrictions on Gas and Berkley Street have been lifted, allowing vehicles to access Broad Street in one loop, a fenced-off walkway has been set out along the recently tarmacked-over section of the tramway and new grooved tramway rails have been installed alongside Symphony Hall.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr






metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

View from 103 Colmore Row looking towards the Westside of the city centre. 

Photo's credit to Paradise webcam and Glenn Cook


----------



## Brum X

Another great photo showing the impact 103 Colmore Row has on the city skyline, photo credit to Matthew Felkin


----------



## metrogogo

The heavy-duty hoardings around the rail tie in area have been replaced by a lighter see-thru mesh type hoarding making it much easier to observe the work going on.
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Taxi bay.
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*Lionel House | Lionel Street | Residential | 14fl | 48m | U/C*
Lionel House | Lionel Street | Residential | 14fl | 48m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lionel House | Lionel Street | Residential | 14fl | 48m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lionel House | Lionel Street | Residential | 14fl | 48m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lionel House | Lionel Street | Residential | 14fl | 48m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lionel House | Lionel Street | Residential | 14fl | 48m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lionel House | Lionel Street | Residential | 14fl | 48m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
103 Colmore Row U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## 916646

*103 Colmore Row..continued*:



> 26-storey speculatively build office tower comprising 20 floors of Grade A office floor space (223,631 sq.ft), and a signature double-height D&D London operated lantern restaurant (6,412 sq.ft/ Floors 23 & 24), offering 360o panoramic views across the city.
> 
> The building will also feature a 1,653 sq.ft cocktail bar and cafe on the ground floor - again operated by D&D London.
> 
> A 4-storey winter garden with a ground floor John Pickering art installation will take pride of place, with 103 offering break out areas, a 3,000 sq.ft 18th floor terrace, multi-purpose business lounges & 5G/Wi-Fi enabled coverage.12 lifts will also allow swift access, with two dedicated lifts serving the lantern restaurant.
> 
> A 4-storey basement level is included, with three utilised for 24 vehicles & storage space. 92 cycle spaces are incorporated alongside 3 motorcycles and EV (Electric vehicle) points.
> 
> Three plant levels will be on levels 21, 22 & 25.
> 
> The structure will stand at 105.5m at its highest peak & 108m at its lowest. It is the largest new office under construction outside of London.
> 
> *DEVELOPMENT PARTNERS*: Sterling Property Ventures/ Tristan Capital Partners
> *ARCHITECTS*: Doone Silver Kerr Architects
> *PROJECT MANAGER/ COST CONSULTANT/ PRINCIPAL DESIGNER*: Quantem
> *CONTRACTOR*: BAM Construction
> *STRUCTURAL ENGINEER*: Davies Maguire
> *FACADE*: Focchi Group
> *M&E SERVICES ENGINEER*: Arup
> *AGENTS*: Cushman & Wakefield/ Knight Frank LLP/ Colliers International
> *RESTAURAUNT/BAR/CAFE OPERATOR*: D&D London
> *TARGETED COMPLETION*: May 2021
> *WEBSITE*: https://www.103colmorerow.com/


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*

New work includes tram stop platforms, splitter islands, paving and the erection of traction poles for supporting the overhead wires, it's also good to see a big rise in the footfall along Broad Street which also includes businessmen for the first time since lockdown began, also in the news is the reopening of the Hyatt-regency and Marriott Hotels.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally the last shot is from the first level of Morrisons multi story carpark.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Another look at the Forge.
The Forge | Bradford Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Forge | Bradford Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Forge | Bradford Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Forge | Bradford Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Forge | Bradford Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr*


3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

3 Arena Central HMRC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## 916646

*3 ARENA CENTRAL:*
240K offices for HMRC & government services. Brought forward by ACDL Ltd & MAKE Architects - notably Ken Shuttleworth, the Birmingham-born CEO who helped design The Gherkin in London alongside Norman Foster.

Curtain walling continues on the ground floor, with the upper floors exteriorly complete.


----------



## 916646

*THE MERCIAN, BROAD STREET* ft the Midland Metro Tram.

Floor 28 is currently being built up; the core sits on 30/31 - it must be close to the 100m mark at the moment.

14 storeys to go before it tops out at 42-storeys (132m). In the foreground is the Midland Metro Tramworks:


----------



## MisterDae

This is a daft question but what talls are in the pipeline at the moment? I know of the east side scraper, are there any others, aside from the ones in progress that are updated regularly?
Thanks


----------



## metrogogo

Photo update from Hagley Road and Broad Street.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

MisterDae said:


> This is a daft question but what talls are in the pipeline at the moment? I know of the east side scraper, are there any others, aside from the ones in progress that are updated regularly?
> Thanks


Octagon looks like the next tower to go up. Completion some time in 2023, start on site next year.


----------



## MisterDae

Something I’ve not seen mentioned on here is the Beorma quarter regeneration scheme in Digbeth. Looks large in scope- I found this render on their website









But I’m hesitant to post further information as it may have been posted before. Can somebody let me know. 

Cheers


----------



## Sandblast2

I think most of us will be dead before the Beorma tower gets out of the ground! Was a Kuwaiti funded development, not sure what is happening with it, but there does seem to be some exploratory work going on at the site, so who knows.


----------



## Sandblast2




----------



## MisterDae

Their website claims all of this will form a redevelopment plan in Digbeth-


----------



## Bham123

Remember The Beorma Quarter? Now A Compulsory Purchase Order Could Make It Happen


Compulsory purchase order rescues becalmed Beorma Quarter development in Digbeth, Birmingham




www.bisnow.com


----------



## Sandblast2

You must have magical powers, MisterDae! Hot off the press.


----------



## metrogogo

103 looking beyond superb in the September sunshine.
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

Superb pictures, metrogogo.


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM

Only with an Onyx do you get an Oo.

Onyx | Lancaster Circus by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx | Lancaster Circus by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx | Lancaster Circus by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx | Lancaster Circus by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx | Lancaster Circus by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx | Lancaster Circus by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx | Lancaster Circus by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Outbound traffic has been moved over onto the outbound tram tracks enabling work to get underway on the side reservation up the terminus at 54 Hagley Road.
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
P1200519 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

Great pictures metrogogo. Tell me, are those concrete barriers between the tram lines permanent?


----------



## metrogogo

Sandblast2 said:


> Great pictures metrogogo. Tell me, are those concrete barriers between the tram lines permanent?


Yes, I'm afraid so, it looks unsightly and over-engineered. I imagine a risk assessment has been carried out and the findings come to the conclusion that the pillars in the underpass supporting the 5 ways roundabout above must be protected from vehicle collisions at all costs.


----------



## metrogogo

Latest groundworks photos from around HS2 Curzon Street Station Birmingham.

High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed 2 Curzon Street Work by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

I've lost the plot with the new station terminus design, is it the last one we've seen in Birmingham's HS2 Curzon thread?


----------



## Sandblast2




----------



## Sandblast2

*







103 Colmore Row*

Pic taken from One Temple Row. Credit to John-Jo Von Johnson of Colmore Bid Twitter account.









Top image and ones below courtesy of Metrogogo


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM
103 Colmore Row | Offices.
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

You've done the Birmingham forums proud, Metrogogo.... I take my hat off to you. Fantastic.


----------



## Sandblast2

Love this picture you took, Metrogogo, and with more construction underway, plus the 50 storey Octagon Tower starting next year, a district of central Birmingham we can be proud of.


----------



## Sandblast2

*Broad Street







*SteveOC


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C*
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

Love that last picture, thank you Metrogogo


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
State of play between Brinley Place and Centenary Square Tram Stops.

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM WESTSIDE TRAMWAY EXTENSION*

A big photo update from around the tram terminus on Hagley Road where preparations for the first concrete pour of the track slab are well advanced particularly outside Morrisons.

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

In pictures the state of play in and around Curzon Street HS2 Railway Station Birmingham.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Park and Moor Streets
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Utility divergence work to the side of Moor Street Railway Station.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Utility divergence work to the side of Moor Street Railway Station.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Park Street, the location of the station square will be on the left and the entrance into the new station is on the right.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Class 350 heading into New Street Station having just passed over Proof House Junction.
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Proof House Junction Tracks
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
New Canal Street.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

Demolition of the Eagle and Tun P/H made fomous by UB40.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

Utility works on New Canal Street.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

Excavations to the rear of the original Curzon Street Railway Station.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The storing of pipes for the supply of gas and water.
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Utility works on Moor Street Queensway.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr






metrogogo


----------



## metrogogo

Zooming in to 103 from Digbeth/Deritend.
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Back to Broad Street to have a look at the installation of a number of tree pits, a small section of track slab outside Pop World and the Commonwealth Games Offices.

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr






metrogogo


----------



## metrogogo

New rails have been laid outside Jurys Inn, paving continues at several locations, along with granite setts and asphalte road surfacing on Broad Street/Centenary Square.
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Laurence2011

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but is this extension 'tram only' i.e. just service vehicles allowed, or is it like a normal road as well?


----------



## Sandblast2

The stretch along Broad Street will be for trams and buses only, about a mile or just under. Once the tram lines pass under the Five Ways interchange heading out of the city, trams, buses and cars will share that section.


----------



## Tellvis

Looking great Brum. Wish they would bring back trams to London..


----------



## Sandblast2

Have them in Croydon, don't they?


----------



## Sandblast2

However, in Birmingham we're waiting for the 'main event' with HS2 construction gathering pace in and around the city.


----------



## Brum X

*Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Apartments | 21FL | 67m | U/C*

Site Address Former F.G.F Ltd Premises Shadwell House Shadwell Street Birmingham B4 6LJ. Situated in the historic Gun Quarter.
Demolition of existing buildings and erection of a development of 404 apartments in 5 residential blocks with heights of 3 - 21 storeys, with associated communal facilities, amenity areas and parking provision.

Birmingham thread: Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Residential | 21fl |...

*DEVELOPER: Berkeley Homes*


----------



## Tellvis

Sandblast2 said:


> Have them in Croydon, don't they?


Yeah but I'm talking about central London. I think there was a plan to run a tram line from Peckham to Kings across going over Blackfriars bridge, that was some time ago and don't know what happened to that. TfL probably..
Anyway Brum your tram is looking good.


----------



## metrogogo

*The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C*
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/ by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr






https://www.flickr.com/photos/go


----------



## 916646

@Phanline_visual


----------



## Sandblast2

*Broad Street, Birmingham

With more towers in the pipeline for Broad Street, going to be one of the most impressive streets in the UK for tall buildings.







*


----------



## Sandblast2

Great updates Metrogogo, you're a credit to our city...... and welcome back Brum X! 🌇


----------



## 916646

PB_IYB said:


> @Phanline_visual


+1


----------



## Sandblast2

Birmingham's first 'skinny-scraper', 211 Broad Street Tower planned for next door.


----------



## Brum X

PB_IYB said:


> +1




Does Alpha Tower now have an aircraft warning light on the top or is it a crane in the distance PB ??


----------



## cristof

Great I love Uk cities they build high and that makes them very impressive . the neo liberalism is much more keen to this approach than in continental Europe unfortunally .


----------



## Sandblast2

It hasn't always been like this Cristof, and Birmingham has some way to go to compare with continental cities like Frankfurt, or even Rotterdam.


----------



## cristof

Yes but Francfort is the sole city to build tall in Germany in the uk manchester bermingham liverpool Leeds and of course London have all tall constrictions and developments florish to build even more . The landlords seek those kind of investment I believe to max the profits, in Europe too many regulations prevent the mechanism and also the land is overly state regulated


----------



## metrogogo

Tramway construction works on Broad Street.

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

cristof said:


> Yes but Francfort is the sole city to build tall in Germany in the uk manchester bermingham liverpool Leeds and of course London have all tall constrictions and developments florish to build even more . The landlords seek those kind of investment I believe to max the profits, in Europe too many regulations prevent the mechanism and also the land is overly state regulated


Berlin has some in construction/planning too. And many German cities already have a comparable number of high-rise buildings.


----------



## metrogogo

The last section of the tarmacked road surface is finally being removed on Broad Street between Berkley and Gas Streets.

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Ducting and drainage for the Brindleyplace tram stop have been completed, platform construction is ongoing and all the traction poles have been erected between Brindleyplace and 5-ways tram stops.

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Pop World by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

*103 Colmore Row*

Nearly there.  Images courtesy of ReissOmari.


----------



## 916646

*The Mercian* from Vyse Street within the famous Jewellery Quarter (ReissOmari with the pic)


----------



## Brum X

Photo's credit to Daniel Sturley


----------



## metrogogo

Back to Hagley Road and a look at the metro extension works around the terminus at 54.











Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on FlickrBirmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
P1240839 by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on FlickrBirmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Latest photo's from the HS2 construction site in Birmingham City Centre.


----------



## metrogogo

We take another look at one of the worlds premier concert halls.

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

In the last photo, we can see a glimpse of the unfinished plinth of the Three Engineers Statue, so fingers crossed it won't be too long before the statue is back and this corner of Centenary Square is finally finished.
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr






metrogogo


----------



## mileymc1

Broad Street has got some much needed TLC over the past couple of years, starting to come together!


----------



## Sandblast2

*103 Colmore Row*

Final pane of glass being hoisted to the top of the office tower. Photo courtesy of Gaz.


----------



## Brum X

Photo credit to SteveOC


----------



## Sandblast2

Great pic by SteveOC, BrumX.... can see the Mercian tower in the background going up in the previous picture 👍


----------



## Sandblast2

This part of town coming together now (Mjo photography)


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> Great pic by SteveOC, BrumX.... can see the Mercian tower in the background going up in the previous picture 👍
> View attachment 791893


I seriously thought that was a new antenna on top of Alpha Tower Sandblast ??


----------



## Sandblast2

Brum X said:


> I seriously thought that was a new antenna on top of Alpha Tower Sandblast ??


In the gap between 103 Colmore Row and the Mercian Tower will be the new 100 Broad Street Tower just shy of 200 metres


----------



## Dale

^ Is 100 Broad Street u/c ?


----------



## Sandblast2

Dale said:


> ^ Is 100 Broad Street u/c ?


No it isn't. The Mercian is, and Octagon should start next year. (below)


----------



## Dale

Thanks, so where is 100 Broad in the pipeline ?


----------



## Sandblast2

As things stand at the moment, a 193metre (634 feet) tall tower has been approved by Birmingham City Council Planning department. The design shown is by Glancy Nicholls Architects, and site is for sale with planning permission for the 61 storey structure. This has delayed a possible start, but getting planning passed in this city for a building of this size is a good start..... could start next year, or the year after. We await more news.


----------



## Dale

Thanks!


----------



## Sandblast2

Thank you for taking an interest, Dale  👍


----------



## Bham123

Awesome news that the 193m has been approved


----------



## Dale

Sandblast2 said:


> Thank you for taking an interest, Dale  👍


Of course! I’m always interested in the place of my ancestry (England).


----------



## Sandblast2

*5 Centenary Square*
Office building
This looks a 'goer' so should see some activity soon*. *This has now been bumped up by an additional storey to 10 storey office with a 2 storey plant room because of *"market confidence in Birmingham and specific tenant demand".*
The buildings outlined to the rear, and 5 Arena Central looks to be taller than Alpha Tower to the left, one of Birmingham's tallest office buildings*. *_Text & images courtesy of PB_IYB





























_


----------



## Brum X

Lovely to see some confidence in my city, especially in these uncertain times


----------



## gravesVpelli

Good to see that Birmingham has at last embraced some - really - high rise buildings, albeit 40 years late !


----------



## Sandblast2

Never too late.... but no Western country will catch up with the likes of Middle Eastern or China/Asia countries


----------



## Sandblast2

Our own mini "Manhattan" coming along nicely along Broad Street


----------



## Ecopolisia

Sandblast2 said:


> Hi Ecopolisia. Yes it's a temporary facade that is being erected whilst the 12,000 anodised aluminium discs are taken off and cleaned and the building underneath the discs is being treated and repainted too. The Selfridges store was completed in 2003, so probably due for a major clean.


Oh, ok, I get it now, not that many years ago it got built for now to be fully refurbished, to say the least , but anyway thank god and rationalism for that and lovely to hear😌👍👌


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM SYMPHONY HALL*

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/ by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/ by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*

Photo update from around the tram terminus on Hagley Road.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

The Symphony hall is much better but still underwhelming considering what else is on the square.


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

cardiff said:


> The Symphony hall is much better but still underwhelming considering what else is on the square.


It's a bit like people really, it's what happens on the 'inside' that counts. Birmingham proud to possess one of the World's finest concert halls.... acoustically there is nowhere better


----------



## gravesVpelli

Concur the interior is spectacular. The outside is not very good and resembles a 1970s bunker; more resources should have been spent on its exterior appearance, especially since the interior is worthy of global good looks. Sir Simon Rattle would be proud.


----------



## cardiff

Sandblast2 said:


> It's a bit like people really, it's what happens on the 'inside' that counts. Birmingham proud to possess one of the World's finest concert halls.... acoustically there is nowhere better


Unfortunately despite Disney the reality is that the exterior is extremely important and will determine how people approach things, the interior is similar to the Sage in Newcastle/Gateshead, however the exterior of that building is magnificent.


----------



## Sandblast2

cardiff said:


> Unfortunately despite Disney the reality is that the exterior is extremely important and will determine how people approach things, the interior is similar to the Sage in Newcastle/Gateshead, however the exterior of that building is magnificent.


No disrespect to the Sage in Gateshead, but it won't age well, Birmingham's Symphony Hall is without doubt one of the finest acoustically in the World. We love our Hall, and you are wrong, orchestras, theatrical groups, etc, from all over the World clamour to book themselves in to this hall as they know it is pure 'class'. I'm sure you love your Millennium Centre..... a shame a lot of developments in recent years in this area of Cardiff don't quite come up to scratch. This particular forum isn't a "bashing" forum Cardiff. You can keep your comments to yourself and just let people showcase their respective cities.... enjoy Cardiff, as I'm sure you do, but is one of Europe's least impressive Capitals..... but just my opinion and would never dream of posting negative comments about some of the architectural 'marvels' you post in the Cardiff World chat..... but there could be a first time for everything 😊


----------



## Sandblast2

*The Irish Centre Tower* 

New visuals. All systems go for lots of Birmingham developments for 2021.


----------



## cardiff

Sandblast2 said:


> No disrespect to the Sage in Gateshead, but it won't age well, Birmingham's Symphony Hall is without doubt one of the finest acoustically in the World. We love our Hall, and you are wrong, orchestras, theatrical groups, etc, from all over the World clamour to book themselves in to this hall as they know it is pure 'class'. I'm sure you love your Millennium Centre..... a shame a lot of developments in recent years in this area of Cardiff don't quite come up to scratch. This particular forum isn't a "bashing" forum Cardiff. You can keep your comments to yourself and just let people showcase their respective cities.... enjoy Cardiff, as I'm sure you do, but is one of Europe's least impressive Capitals..... but just my opinion and would never dream of posting negative comments about some of the architectural 'marvels' you post in the Cardiff World chat..... but there could be a first time for everything 😊


You can have your opinions on Cardiff, i dont know why you brought it up, there is no reason to be triggered as i have not disparaged Brum, that is very easy to do but I regularly showcase picture of the city (the symphony hall in Cardiff is a little less bland than Brums but was built in the 80's, not a decade known for great design and still has more flare IMO and thats not even taking into account the Millennium center or the developments around it which vary much like Brums do  ), I purposely didnt bring Cardiff into this to avoid city bashing so thanks for that. My point is that the exterior of the symphony hall in Britain's second largest city is very bland, that has nothing to do with the acoustic, interior or people who want to perform there, this is a development forum, i am free to make any comment i want as long as its about the developments in this thread.

The sage was opened just 13 years after Brums, it had a larger budget but then it needed to do more, and it has aged very well after nearly 20 years and compliments the river view very well and is attractive from all angles. I used it as a comparison as the interior layout is very similar from memory but eh exterior is very different.


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM

103 COLMORE ROW*
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr

103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

cardiff said:


> You can have your opinions on Cardiff, i dont know why you brought it up, there is no reason to be triggered as i have not disparaged Brum, *that is very easy to do*.........


Again, this forum is for people to showcase their cities, we are all aware of our city's failings, and know it isn't perfect (where is?) so please, if you haven't got anything good to say, say nothing at all. We don't come on to the Cardiff thread and make rude comments. Thank you, and Happy New Year 😊


----------



## cardiff

Sandblast2 said:


> Again, this forum is for people to showcase their cities, we are all aware of our city's failings, and know it isn't perfect (where is?) so please, if you haven't got anything good to say, say nothing at all. We don't come on to the Cardiff thread and make rude comments. Thank you, and Happy New Year 😊


Blimey if you think what i have said is rude you would be shocked at the rest of the internet, you are really making a mountain out of a molehill, this is not the Birmingham appreciation/praise thread, this is the development forum, I am free to say good and bad things and i havent even said i dislike it, just it is a bit bland, its not for you to decide what i can and cant say, just like i have made no attempt to stop you saying bad things, opinions are personal and sometimes reflect reality (which is probably why you are so triggered by my comments) or they do not and you can shrug them off and move on without trying to silence 1 persons opinion. And who is we, just seems like you, please come to the Cardiff thread and make comments, I am not gonna claim all the developments are great because they aren't, some are as good as Brums, most are nowhere near, but then Cardiff is much much smaller and less wealthy.


----------



## london lad

Sandblast2 said:


> Again, this forum is for people to showcase their cities, we are all aware of our city's failings, and know it isn't perfect (where is?) so please, if you haven't got anything good to say, say nothing at all. We don't come on to the Cardiff thread and make rude comments. Thank you, and Happy New Year 😊


People are free to comment as its a forum 


Granted its great inside but its exterior is little better than Fairfield Halls in provincial Croydon.


----------



## Sandblast2

london lad said:


> People are free to comment as its a forum
> 
> 
> Granted its great inside but its exterior is little better than Fairfield Halls in provincial Croydon.


Strangely enough, I don't see it. Even before Symphony Hall's multi million pound revamp to give it it's own entrance from the main Convention Centre, the example of Fairfield Halls was perhaps a bad example. 











ICC & Symphony Hall complex.


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C*

The Mercian | Broad Street | 42fl by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | 42fl by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | 42fl by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | 42fl by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | 42fl by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | 42fl by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Mercian | Broad Street | 42fl by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

🌈 Rainbow of hope lighting up the skies over Birmingham tonight. Good health and happiness to everyone around the World 🌎🌍🌏 🤞


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM

WESTSIDE TRAMWAY EXTENSION*

Broad Street.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM

WESTSIDE TRAMWAY EXTENSION*

Broad Street.


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

*Irish Centre Tower*

48 storey apartment tower approved by Birmingham City Council today.

The residential scheme, bounded by Stone Yard, Chapel House Street and fronting the busy B4100 (High Street Deritend), will comprise 454 one and two-bed city apartments with over 10,000 sq ft of amenity space. The development will boast a gym, a cinema, a sky lounge and bar, as well as flexible co-working space and cycle parking.

Construction starting in 2021.


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row with aircraft warning light

Credit to @IIuniau_am_hwyl on Instagram.


----------



## Sandblast2

Great pic, Brum X 👌


----------



## Dale

Irish Centre Tower is brilliant!


----------



## Sandblast2

Dale said:


> Irish Centre Tower is brilliant!


I like it, but for me the next good one for the city will be Moda's second apartment tower on Great Charles Street. A simple design, with a 'North American' flair


----------



## Dale

Brum moving to the next level for sure.


----------



## Sandblast2

Dale said:


> Brum moving to the next level for sure.


Thanks Dale, had a look at your home town of Charlotte, looks fantastic... we've got a bit of catching up to do! A good couple of years ahead for Birmingham, all being well, just need to get this pandemic out of the way to give people confidence again. In the meantime, all these should be going ahead.... and more


----------



## Brum X

New olympic sized swimming pool being built for the Birmingham Commonwealth Games 2022


----------



## Tellvis

2022.. perfect timing👍


----------



## Tellvis

I hope...


----------



## Sandblast2

Hmmm.... I bet there are a few nervous members of the Commonwealth Games organising committee praying the Tokyo Olympics aren't moved on another year.......again! This would cause chaos for this event and other global sporting events


----------



## Brum X

New towers going up in downtown Birmingham from BHX Airport 

Credit to Dave Brady


----------



## Sandblast2

The towers on Broad Street nearly 15km from the airport. Life trying to carry on as normal..... but not quite there yet.


----------



## blueboy

Brum X said:


> New towers going up in downtown Birmingham from BHX Airport
> 
> Credit to Dave Brady
> View attachment 977190


Town has never looked that close from the airport when I've seen it. Nice shot


----------



## Dale

Aside: is BHX notorious for crosswinds ? See lots of YouTubes to the effect.


----------



## Sandblast2

Yes, I've seen a lot of those videos too, Dale. It has never occurred to me before and I've flown in and out of BHX more times than I've had hot dinners, but just a quick search seems to suggest you are right!! 👍


----------



## Brum X

Dale said:


> Aside: is BHX notorious for crosswinds ? See lots of YouTubes to the effect.


And famous for its "bumpy" runway, lol


----------



## Dale

^ Thanks, guys! Just to be safe, maybe I’ll take a train into Brum. 😂


----------



## Sandblast2

Don't ever fly in to Funchal on the island of Madeira, Dale, if you are a nervous flyer.... I'm totally OK with flying, but nearly been put off for life with a couple of landings there!!


----------



## Sandblast2

*The Mercian*

Apartment tower - u/c

_(various fabulous Birmingham contributors ) 
















_


----------



## Sandblast2

*Exchange Square 2*
*Apartment tower & Hotel. *

Lift off for what is possibly my least favourite pair of buildings to be given the light of day in the city. Perhaps the end result will be better than the renders..... here's hoping!

















_(Image below courtesy of Mosleyan)























_


----------



## Brum X

Sisk wins £260m Birmingham skyscraper


Moda picks Sisk for second major tower project in the city centre




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## Sandblast2

*Future City Plan*
_(text courtesy of Rotating Membrane) _

The *"Our Future City Plan"* has launched this week. Outlining a vision for development across Birmingham between now and 2040. Whilst focusing on a broad range of areas, the document shows how high rise development may proceed over the next 20 years.

There seems to be a large focus on the environment, and creating a multi-centred network of different areas, each with a different specialism.

Will be very interesting to follow the conversation as progress toward this vision is made.

Our Future City Plan Plan 2021 (Print).pdf - Worth a flick through!


----------



## Sandblast2

*103 Colmore Row*
*Office tower u/c*

As the finishing touches are given to the external appearance of the tallest office building in the Midlands, just a few images by various fantastic Birmingham forumers over the last few months.


----------



## Brum X

BIRMINGHAM Westside, photo credit to Simon Felton


----------



## Brum X

My long awaitied 103 CR Video.

All grab a glass of something, have a jiggle to the music, say goodbye to horrible January and 3 cheers to all the gang involved in this fantastic project. BAM, Sterling and Birmingham forumer Fidget, hip hip hooray

*



*


----------



## Sandblast2

Excellent video, Brum X..... your life is now complete  

I particularly like this part of the video......


----------



## Sandblast2

*Essex Street Tower*
*Apartment / mixed use building*

This should be under way in the not too distant future.


----------



## Dale

^ I like the facing.


----------



## Sandblast2

*Alexander Stadium*
*Re-construct for the 2022 Commonwealth Games








































*


----------



## Sandblast2

*Media Midlands*
*Update*

In December 2020, Quartermaster announced four new film and TV studio projects. The company has been associated with the Purfleet redevelopment scheme since it was first mooted in 2014 but they also revealed a plan to convert an industrial building in Purfleet into film stages in the short term, and the creation of some new TV studios at Here East on the Olympic Park in London. The fourth project was this one - some new film and TV studios at Birmingham City University.

*The scheme is part of a £360m 10-year redevelopment plan by the university and consists of a nine-storey media centre. It will contain 4 studios - two at 5,600 sq ft and the others at 8,200 sq ft and 10,333 sq ft respectively. The studios are aimed at television entertainment and drama so they will be a mix of TV studios and sound stages.*

This university's media course is highly regarded. They currently have 4 fully equipped TV studios with the latest kit including green screen with motion control and a news studio. Other facilities include edit suites and a grading suite. Quartermaster believe that with the number of new studios and film stages opening in the UK over the next few years, there will be a high demand for well-trained crew members. These studios will help fulfill that training need whilst also creating much-needed facilities for commercial clients in the UK's second largest city.

*Birmingham is only about one hour twenty minutes by train from Euston and Quartermaster believe that production companies and Heads of Department who are based in and around the capital will not find this too challenging a journey to take. Also, once HS2 is running, the journey time will only be 45 minutes. The new studios will be adjacent to the HS2 station and only a few minutes' walk from the existing Moor St station.*

_(Site of BCU under construction a few years ago in Eastside next to the soon to be built HS2 terminus, just off to the left_*) 







*


----------



## Sandblast2

*Snow Hill Wharf*
*Residential

































(*_Following images courtesy of Bureau des Etrangers_*) 















*


----------



## Sandblast2

*One Centenary Way*
*Office building u/c*

A controversial design in some quarters, but One Centenary Way will join an eclectic mix of buildings facing Centenary Square dating from the 1930's to the 2020's. The concrete pour for the base commenced this morning. 


































_Facing towards Centenary Square below.







_


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham's famous Selfridges department store is having an external clean with all its disks cleaned and missing ones replaced.

It is currently being bubble wrapped in this very dazzling wrap


----------



## Sandblast2

*University Station - Edgbaston Campus*

*A start on a remodelling of the new £56million University of Birmingham main line railway station about to get underway.

Edgbaston campus















*

Images of the finished design








* 
























*


----------



## Sandblast2

*Midland Metro Phase 3*

*Birmingham City Centre - Hagley Road*

The Metro development picking up pace... pleased Birmingham opted for the low door trams, making the impact of metro stations less intrusive on the street scene as is more the case in other UK cities.


























*The Urbos 3 trams already in operation in the city centre.

















































The low platforms sympathetic to the surroundings. 







*


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham City University Belmont Row*
BCU | STEAMhouse 2 | Former Belmont Works | Belmont Row | Restoration/New | 3-5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
BCU | STEAMhouse 2 | Former Belmont Works | Belmont Row | Restoration/New | 3-5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
BCU | STEAMhouse 2 | Former Belmont Works | Belmont Row | Restoration/New | 3-5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
BCU | STEAMhouse 2 | Former Belmont Works | Belmont Row | Restoration/New | 3-5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
BCU | STEAMhouse 2 | Former Belmont Works | Belmont Row | Restoration/New | 3-5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
BCU | STEAMhouse 2 | Former Belmont Works | Belmont Row | Restoration/New | 3-5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Hagley Road photo update.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

They're doing a great job on the old Belmont Works facade for BCU, looks like a very delicate operation 😳


----------



## Brum X

*Great news for the City of Birmingham, hopefully they move into one of our many top notch office buildings such as 103 Colmore ROW*  

Goldman Sachs is set to open a new office in Birmingham in the third quarter of the year, bringing hundreds of jobs to the city.

The global banking giant says it will move its engineering division to the city with a mix of hiring and employee transfers with more to follow. It will be the bank’s largest office outside of London.

Richard Gnodde, chief executive officer for Goldman Sachs International, said: “Establishing a new office in Birmingham will diversify our UK footprint and give us access to a broad and deep talent pool in the local area. We see tremendous opportunity to enhance our UK presence and continue delivering for our global clients.”

Neil Rami, chief executive of the West Midlands Growth Company, said: “Goldman Sachs is one of the world’s most prestigious investment banking institutions, renowned for its laser-focus on recruiting the best and brightest talent and the pre-eminence of its data-driven, customer-centric technologies. We are delighted that Goldman Sachs has chosen Birmingham as the home of its major new presence, where it will harness the region’s entrepreneurial talent to develop its mission-critical digital expertise, creating hundreds of jobs.

“As the investment banking landscape continues to innovate in the face of rapid FinTech transformation, the West Midlands Growth Company put forward a compelling appraisal of the region’s digital engineering workforce, academic facilities and long-standing influence in the field of banking and finance. The region boasts the largest and most high value financial and professional services sector outside the capital and is super-charging the UK’s innovative potential through SuperTech; the UK’s first and only dedicated professional services-tech accelerator.

“Already the thriving home of client-facing operations for investors such as Deutsche Bank and HSBC UK’s headquarters, the West Midlands is successfully recasting typically London-centric banking structures, offering a premium but far more cost-effective base for innovative businesses with a growth-mindset. This is just the beginning of a surge in momentum in foreign investment here, with the 2022 Commonwealth Games and Coventry’s City of Culture status opening up new international avenues to strengthen trade and investment flows into the region.

“Goldman Sachs’ investment undoubtedly cements the West Midlands’ prominence on a global scale; it is powerful affirmation of our region’s appeal to the aspirations of the world’s most iconic, multinational financial services brands and the talent they seek to attract. As the outcome of a meticulous review of the UK’s digital employment base, it is another resounding endorsement of our best-in-class talent from the technology and finance sectors.

“We look forward to supporting Goldman Sachs’ long and prosperous journey here in the West Midlands.”


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/172930781/bookmark


----------



## Sandblast2

...... and following on from BrumX's great news above, Goldman Sachs will feel at home in Birmingham's Colmore CBD.... 










































..... and just metres away from the regenerated Grand Hotel

























.... and the redesign of the Colmore Row street scene with the limiting of traffic and a more pedestrian friendly environment.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Brum X said:


> Goldman Sachs is set to open a new office in Birmingham in the third quarter of the year, bringing hundreds of jobs to the city.


Don't celebrate...They're a Grade A Scum level institution.


----------



## Sandblast2

Aaahh, oh dear. You must work for them then. Good luck with your re-location package, hold out for what you can get. 😊


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> Aaahh, oh dear. You must work for them then. Good luck with your re-location package, hold out for what you can get. 😊


Or used to work for them and got sacked 😲


----------



## Sandblast2

*The Mercian
Apartment tower, Broad Street u/c









(*_Image courtesy of 3Johnny3G)_


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Brum starting to look very good and has some excellent projects in the pipeline. 

I personally think it has some way to go to correct some of the post-war horrors etc but it really is putting forward some of the most exciting proposals in the country at the moment. Great to see and long may it continue.


----------



## Sandblast2

That correction process has been under way for 25 years now, GS, they said back then it would be a 40 year journey, and they weren't wrong! Birmingham is being transformed, not just buildings, but public realm is being massively improved also 😊


----------



## 916646

Sandblast, can you put more information to your posts? You're running a world page - not a photography blog & we don't want people complaining again (lol!)


----------



## 916646

*APPROVAL*: 51-storey One Eastside from Court Collaboration & Glancy Nicholls has been given approval.

Located adjacent the forthcoming HS2 Curzon Street Station on vacant brownfield land at the junction of Jennens Road & James Watt Queensway (if you know the city), the development will provide three builds containing a two-storey courtyard pavilion & two towers of 16 & a 51-storeys (155.145m) comprising 667 PRS one & two-bed apartments.

All three buildings, including the pavilion, will feature a high quality range of residential amenity in the form of co-working spaces, cafe/retail areas, meeting rooms, lounges, roof terrace, residents’ lounge, games room and private dining areas.

An expansive 3,200 square metre landscaped courtyard garden will be positioned between both towers, supporting yet more amenity space.

It's a car-free development, however, this will be mitigated with 132 secure cycle spaces...


----------



## Brum X

PB_IYB said:


> Sandblast, can you put more information to your posts? You're running a world page - not a photography blog & we don't want people complaining again (lol!)


God forbid PB, I remember the last time, lol


----------



## Sandblast2

PB_IYB said:


> Sandblast, can you put more information to your posts? You're running a world page - not a photography blog & we don't want people complaining again (lol!)



Why pick on me?? This posted on another UK forum seems to pass the "what's acceptable test" or you want to take over. Keep up then, and showcase the city as it should be showcased. Plus, show me the posting rules for this particular thread. Cheers and chill 🍻😊


----------



## Sandblast2

*One Eastside*

*Apartment tower*

(in 3 years time) 








😉


----------



## Sandblast2

..... and I'm not the only guilty party.... lots of people find the visuals interesting too, PB, not just the detail. If I remember rightly, one 'rival' poster from another city took umbridge.... plenty of people seem to like my posts, even if you're not that keen on them. BrumX..... pack it in mate!! 😂 🤭


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> ..... and I'm not the only guilty party.... lots of people find the visuals interesting too, PB, not just the detail. If I remember rightly, one 'rival' poster from another city took umbridge.... plenty of people seem to like my posts, even if you're not that keen on them. BrumX..... pack it in mate!! 😂 🤭
> View attachment 1361713



That post I posted was 1 random photo, I think PB is talking more about 1 post with 8/9 different random photo's Sandblast, like the one further up the page, post 3242. I mention Goldman sachs and you post 10 photo's of the Colmore Row area of the city, lol

Anyway Im out of here for tonight anyways, the days of me spending hours on here until the early hours went months ago. #newnormal


----------



## metrogogo

Photo update from One Centenary Way.
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## delores

metrogogo said:


> Photo update from One Centenary Way.
> by metrogogo, on Flickr
> by metrogogo, on Flickr
> by metrogogo, on Flickr
> by metrogogo, on Flickr
> One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
> by metrogogo, on Flickr
> One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices by metrogogo, on Flickr
> by metrogogo, on Flickr
> by metrogogo, on Flickr


One day one would hope that the awful bridge is looked at, renewed and updated or demolished and something better as a replacement.


----------



## Sandblast2

As a pedestrian, you don't even notice a bridge.


----------



## Brum X

*The Mercian Tower | 42 fl (132m) Residential Tower*

42 storey mixed-use development comprising of a thirty-nine storey residential building (from studios to three bedroom apartments) which will sit on a three storey podium. This development also comprises:
• 'MODA Works' Offices
• A Gym
• Residents Lounge, with 24-hour concierge service and
• External Amenity in the form of a 200m outdoor running track

Birmingham Thread: The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C

*DEVELOPER: MODA LIVING*


----------



## Sandblast2

Great pictures BrumX 😊


----------



## 916646

The Mercian facade is creeping up closely to the 42nd floor.



> *LOCATION*: Broad Street
> *STOREYS*: Part 3, 14 & 42 floors (132m)
> *UNITS*: 481 rented one, two & three-bedroom apartments. The building begins with a three storey podium at ground floor, which will include 30K worth of offices, wellness zones, co-working spaces & communal amenities - including a 200m outdoor running track on the third floor.
> *DEVELOPMENT PARTNERS*: MODA Living/ Apache Capital Partners
> *ARCHITECT*: Glenn Howells Architects/ Oobe Landscape
> *INTERIORS*: Naomi Cleaver
> *FUNDING*: Harrison Street/ NFU Mutual/ Goldman Sachs
> *PRINCIPAL CONTRACTOR*: John Sisk & Son with Morrisroe
> *VALUE*: £183m


As we reach the 40th floor the building gets somewhat narrower - this is the creation of a 40th+ floor terrace at both ends of the building, complete with 3m balustrades. The facade will eventually wrap around it to continue with the rest of the building.




























I think a Discharge of Condition application will soon be submitted for a lighting scheme, as the original approval came with a condition stating one would be needed prior to anyone moving in - so we should perhaps see some subtle lighting to the very top of the building (hopefully).


----------



## Sandblast2

Subtle lighting? Unlike it's neighbour on the other side of the street!


----------



## 916646

I dunno, Bank II was certainly brash when we first caught glimpse of the lights, but the street desperately needed a visual marker. They look have been toned down somewhat this past year or so, though.

Glenn Howells of The Mercian certainly don't do tacky, so I think a backlit Mercian (similar to their Octagon proposal) will go superbly & compliment Bank IMO ..plus it just further adds something different to the street & skyline doesn't it. We don't want samey samey 


















John Gilbert



















Octagon:








Glenn Howells


----------



## Sandblast2

Great set of pictures PB 

Totally agree. British cities need brightening up at night, the new buildings in Birmingham are a great addition to the night time cityscape


----------



## Brum X

Are we getting the all important little red light on top ? That's what I want to know ?


----------



## Sandblast2

Brum X said:


> Are we getting the all important little red light on top ? That's what I want to know ?


I've zoomed in on lots of images, Brum X, and think you are going to be out of luck, mate 😕









Looking like the top of the tower could be illuminated though 🎉


----------



## 916646

Maybe the lights will come under a lighting condition application prior to anyone moving in?

Surely at 132m and on higher ground, the building already breaches the aerodrome safeguarding limit for Birmingham Airport’s Outer Horizontal Surface. Octagon is the same. There were no objections raised by them for Mercian, nor Octagon, but their only wish is for conditions being implemented - a lighting scheme perhaps? Makes more sense than zooming in looking for answers


----------



## Sandblast2

One day, you will get my sense of humour, PB..... or even aquire one of your own.  😘

(Just out of interest, you're not Biosonic reincarnated are you? Because he never 'got' me either! 😂)


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C*

USE: Erection of a mixed-use scheme comprising a 36 storey residential tower & a 16 storey Premier Inn Hotel.

The Phase 2 site will contain a three-storey podium containing concierge/social hub & commercial space with 375 residential apartments - already pre-sold to Grainger PLC - above, in a range of one, two and duplex apartments, with a solitary penthouse suite.

184 will be one bed, 190 two bed, with 1 two bedroom penthouse duplex created.

Rooftop terraces are provided at communal first & 31st floors, and private spaces on the 33rd floor.

The Premier Inn Hotel will be part 8, part 16 in height, and will contain 235 bedrooms with a Bar + Block restaurant. Whitbread PLC has agreed a 25-year lease to be based here.

63 car parking spaces will be provided below the podium with retail and residential entrances wrapping around; 42 of these will be available to residents, with the remaining 21 re-provided spaces for The McLaren Building.

*DEVELOPER: Nikal Ltd*
(Home - Nikal) 

*Birmingham Thread : Exchange Square 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use |...






















*


----------



## Sandblast2

"ahem.......... *YELLOW*????!!!" 😂 

(Is that so we don't have to read it? 😴 🤭)


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> "ahem.......... *YELLOW*????!!!" 😂
> 
> (Is that so we don't have to read it? 😴 🤭)


I am giving my post's a bit of a spring clean Sandblast, so as you can see they are multicoloured.


----------



## Sandblast2

Very nice too. Thanks for all your postings, Brum X 😊


----------



## 916646

Sandblast2 said:


> One day, you will get my sense of humour, PB..... or even aquire one of your own.  😘
> 
> (Just out of interest, you're not Biosonic reincarnated are you? Because he never 'got' me either! 😂)


Slight dig - you're such an idiot SB. Honestly, what sense of humour do you actually possess? I'm struggling to see anything from you but your complete lack of substance & sheer ignorance across this thread and all the threads. You do play the bona fide jackass to perfection  Now where's that ignore button now (?)


----------



## Sandblast2

Oh dear..... my 'humour' suspicions confirmed and laid bare for all to see. Such a shame 🙄


----------



## Brum X

*The Residences | Pershore Road | Edgbaston | Mixed-Use | 5-18fl | 57m | U/C*

*USE: The Residences is a five-phase BTR scheme that will provide 375 apartments across five new blocks of five, seven, eight, 13 and 18-storeys**. *

*DEVELOPER: Patrizia and Warwickshire County Cricket Club*
(https://www.patrizia.ag/en/our-company/at-a-glance/)

*Birmingham Thread: The Residences | Pershore Road | Edgbaston | Mixed-Use |...*

Photo credit to Sefton on the main Birmingham page


----------



## Sandblast2

Will definitely attract purchasers who love cricket, great update Brum X


----------



## Sandblast2

Image courtesy of Pauliewalnuts on the Birmingham forum, showing the progress of the Mercian Building and the Greater Broad Street district from the 23rd floor of Alpha Tower.


----------



## rotundazag

This and 103 Colmore adding some class (and glass!)to the Brum skyline


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
One Centenary Way Offices 13fl 68m U/C*
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 13fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 13fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 13fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 13fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 13fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*Former Kent Street Baths | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*

*USE: The GBP100 million development, located on the site of the former public Kent Street Baths, will provide retail space, a café, gym and a residents’ hub along with a minimum of 406 mainly one and two-bed apartments for rent, which may increase to 420 units, subject to planning consent for an additional 14.
Construction, which will be carried out by Winvic Construction, is due to commence on site this month and is expected to be completed in December 2023. *

*DEVELOPER: *_*Edmond de Rothschild Real Estate Investment Management (REIM)*_ 





Real Estate | Edmond de Rothschild







www.edmond-de-rothschild.com





*Birmingham Thread: Former Kent Street Baths | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*











*







*


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Wow, really like that last development!


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Westside Tramway Extension, Edgbaston Terminus.
End of the Line by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Works. by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Greedy Sheedy said:


> Wow, really like that last development!


Thanks Greedy Sheedy, it is in an area of the city centre that has been neglected for many years, lots of old industrial units that were knocked down years ago only to be left as car parks for the last 20 years so very much needed. Considering this is a stones throw from Birmingham's iconic Hippodrome Theatre and lots of varied nightlife to suit all tastes, I am still puzzled as to why it has taken so long for this area of the city to be redeveloped. Developments like this will only make the area a more pleasent place to be day and night.


----------



## Laurence2011

I'm loving the general expansion of what can be considered "central Birmingham" the actual city centre area imo is way too small for what is supposed to be a major European city... more development please!


----------



## Sandblast2

Laurence2011 said:


> I'm loving the general expansion of what can be considered "central Birmingham" the actual city centre area imo is way too small for what is supposed to be a major European city... more development please!


You can see all of central Birmingham and it's 'developments' in one shot here, taken from over 12 miles away (20 kilometres) on the edge of the city. 😊









_(Image courtesy of SteveOC on the Birmingham forum) _


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM WESTSIDE TRAMWAY EXTENSION*
Broad Street Miscellaneous.
Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension.West by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension. by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Shouldn't all these tramway entries be better placed in 'General Urban developments' or 'Subways and Urban Transport' threads ? Much of what goes in here seems to be on the tramway system - fine though it is !


----------



## Sandblast2

Projects & Construction.... it's nice to see all developments in one place, I think any way. 😊


----------



## Brum X

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | App


Decision on contractor for Argent’s Paradise tower due in weeks*

The developer behind the 49-storey residential tower given planning last week in Birmingham has told Building it is hoping to award the construction contract in the coming weeks.

Argent was given the green light last Thursday for the 155m tall building, which is called Octagon because of its shape, at the firm’s Paradise scheme in the middle of the city.

A spokesperson for Paradise Birmingham said: “We are currently in discussion with contractors with a view of awarding the construction contract on this landmark building shortly.”

Firms understood to be running the rule over the job, designed by local practice Glenn Howells Architects, include Wates and John Sisk – which have both built high-rise towers in the city.

Wates is behind the current tallest residential scheme in the city, the 33-storey Bank development off Broad Street, while Sisk is building three schemes for Moda Living including a 42-storey development called the Mercian.

Building understands that Midgard, which is part of the JRL Group, has also looked at the job having previously targeted several other tower schemes in the city.

But one firm to have ruled itself out is Bam, the firm behind the first two buildings at the £1bn Paradise scheme.

Bam is building a 26-storey office block elsewhere in the city called 103 Colmore Row but is not looking at the Octagon which will feature 370 build-to-rent homes across a mix of one, two and three bedrooms.


----------



## Sandblast2

Great news, Brum X. The detail and design of this has grown on me.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Those renders are out of date


----------



## Sandblast2

BlackCountryAl said:


> Those renders are out of date


No they're not.... they're the new renders, bang up to date 😊 

Taken from here, just a week ago.


----------



## MisterDae

I wish Birmingham used a fleet of Boris buses like London. They’re so much nicer than those horrible things.

These are horrible

View attachment 1464743


We’re getting these environmentally friendly ones soon, but they look essentially the same

View attachment 1464759


New Routemasters (Boris buses) are sleek, iconic and modern 

View attachment 1464755


View attachment 1464748


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Sandblast2 said:


> No they're not.... they're the new renders, bang up to date
> 
> Taken from here, just a week ago.
> View attachment 1464588
> 
> View attachment 1464609


Check above ground floor level in the renders yourself and brumx posted, plant room has since been replaced with apartments like that you've just posted.


----------



## Sandblast2

BlackCountryAl said:


> Check above ground floor level in the renders yourself and brumx posted, plant room has since been replaced with apartments like that you've just posted.


Aahh yes, see what you mean now! My eyes were being drawn to the top when you mentioned plant room, I thought you was referring to the slight difference in the cladding and it's subtle change, which the last two pictures show. Thanks for pointing out BCA 😊


----------



## gravesVpelli

Good design and a proud addition to the city. The mezzanine floor is an improvement.


----------



## Sandblast2

I think it looks better too.


----------



## Brum X

*Mace and Dragados chosen to build new £570m HS2 station in Birmingham









Mace Dragados bags £570m Birmingham Curzon Street station


Mace and Dragados have secured a £570m contract to deliver Birmingham’s new city centre HS2 railway station




www.pbctoday.co.uk






























*


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391816305330868229


----------



## metrogogo

*The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C*

The Mercian Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Birmingha by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*Two more buildings heading to Birmingham's £700m Paradise scheme* 










Two more buildings are set to be constructed at the £700 million Paradise project in Birmingham city centre as developers launch their latest public consultation.

The work will comprise office block Three Chamberlain Square and a 17-storey hotel on land next to the historic Town Hall along with new public space.

The proposed new hotel has been designed through a collaboration between ISA Architecture and Birmingham-based Glenn Howells Architects and will have 152 bedrooms, a ground-floor café or restaurant and sky bar.

The office block, which has been designed by Bath-based Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, will be ten storeys and contain 180,000 sq ft of space. 














































Full article at : Two more buildings heading to Birmingham's £700m Paradise scheme


----------



## cardiff

No no no no no, that red one looks hideous, especially next to the graceful buildings around it.


----------



## MisterDae

cardiff said:


> No no no no no, that red one looks hideous, especially next to the graceful buildings around it.


It links to the city’s rich history of red terracotta facades. This colour is not new to the city:





































It’s somewhat of a local vernacular.


----------



## Brum X

cardiff said:


> No no no no no, that red one looks hideous, especially next to the graceful buildings around it.


Things like this cardiff will always divide opinion.


----------



## cardiff

Brum X said:


> Things like this cardiff will always divide opinion.


Its more the shape than the colour, the overhang makes it dumpy and appear very heavy and disconnected to the ground, unlike the buildings around it which have clear vertical columns, the curves of the overhang go nowhere and it looks like a box for most of its elevation, the top I don't mind, does anyone else get a 90's Tesco vibe?


----------



## JamieUK

Those red buildings are gorgous.


----------



## delores

Thing is those old beautiful terracotta buildings really work, the level of detail is stunning. I'm just not sure that the proposed scheme is appropriate for its location. What's wrong with a uniform material palette? Personally a stone like appearance similar in tone to the first phase would look better. The hotel looks good a bit of a design change there.


----------



## metrogogo

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham.
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

Ugghh!

Sorry, but to me that just looks like a modern take on an oppressive 1960's office block, that so ruined Birmingham's reputation.

Careful Birmingham, too many of your new builds are just making the same mistakes as before, albeit with a shiny coat of modern facades.


----------



## Brum X

Mr.D00p said:


> Ugghh!
> 
> Sorry, but to me that just looks like a modern take on an oppressive 1960's office block, that so ruined Birmingham's reputation.
> 
> Careful Birmingham, too many of your new builds are just making the same mistakes as before, albeit with a shiny coat of modern facades.


Each to there own and all that Mr.DOOp


----------



## gravesVpelli

They need to at least reclad that awful Travelodge, even if they can't demolish. It's like something one might see in the suburbs of Smolensk.


----------



## Brum X

gravesVpelli said:


> They need to at least reclad that awful Travelodge, even if they can't demolish. It's like something one might see in the suburbs of Smolensk.


Yes we are all aware of that grotty Travelodge, a regular moan on this very forum. But you cant rubbish a whole city and its devleopments just becouse of one grotty Travelodge. It will get the wrecking ball one day.


----------



## Brum X

*The Residences | Pershore Road | Edgbaston | Mixed-Use | 5-18fl | 57m | U/C

USE: The Residences is a five-phase BTR scheme that will provide 375 apartments across five new blocks of five, seven, eight, 13 and 18-storeys.

DEVELOPER: Patrizia and Warwickshire County Cricket Club*
(At a Glance)

*Birmingham Thread: The Residences | Pershore Road | Edgbaston | Mixed-Use |...*


----------



## metrogogo

One Centenary Way 
Photo update.
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C

USE: Erection of a mixed-use scheme comprising a 36 storey residential tower & a 16 storey Premier Inn Hotel.

The Phase 2 site will contain a three-storey podium containing concierge/social hub & commercial space with 375 residential apartments - already pre-sold to Grainger PLC - above, in a range of one, two and duplex apartments, with a solitary penthouse suite.

184 will be one bed, 190 two bed, with 1 two bedroom penthouse duplex created.

Rooftop terraces are provided at communal first & 31st floors, and private spaces on the 33rd floor.

The Premier Inn Hotel will be part 8, part 16 in height, and will contain 235 bedrooms with a Bar + Block restaurant. Whitbread PLC has agreed a 25-year lease to be based here.

63 car parking spaces will be provided below the podium with retail and residential entrances wrapping around; 42 of these will be available to residents, with the remaining 21 re-provided spaces for The McLaren Building.

DEVELOPER: Nikal Ltd
(Home - Nikal)

Birmingham Thread : Exchange Square 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use |...*









* 







*


----------



## metrogogo

Bonus shots of Exchange Square.
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham Eastside/Digbeth district

Exchange Square Tower core is now 19/37


----------



## Brum X

Skyline by Jason Hood, on Flickr


----------



## blueboy

Great view from there, the broad street towers have really boosted the height of the skyline, need to fill the gap I the middle a bit though! If even a 3rd of the current proposed developments get built, this will look amazing.


----------



## Sandblast2

*Front and rear views of this former Municipal Bank building, soon to be occupied by the University of Birmingham*. 

_(Images courtesy of Metrogogo & ReissOmari - front & rear)
















_


----------



## Sandblast2

Brum X said:


> Still the same colour then ? Ha


Sort of, except they've got rid of the dark blue bricks from around the windows and 'unrandomised' (if that's a 'thing'?) the window arrangements... thankfully


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square 2 | 111Metres | 37 fl | U/C








*


----------



## Sandblast2

Internal work fitting out *The Mercian* currently under way. The Greater Broad Street area shown in the image by @alex_gh_85 on Instagram.


----------



## Brum X

Old Curzon Street station is now wrapped up as part of her regeneration. Part of the wider Hs2 project in Birmingham City Centre.


----------



## Sandblast2

So pleased this is being brought back to life. Thanks for posting Brum X


----------



## metrogogo

*One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C*


One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham's growing skyline, photo's credit to Birmingham (The Forumer)


----------



## MisterDae

I saw on the Moor st outbound train today that the former taboo cinema club building underneath Moor st (on the HS2 side) was being demolished. Didn’t manage to snap a photo unfortunately- I don’t know if anyone else has more information about this?


----------



## Brummyboy92

Must be for HS2 I'd have thought.


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square 2 | 111Metres | 37 fl | U/C*


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Greedy Sheedy

What's the deal with the sheep grazing area opposite Exchange Square 2? Any plans for it?

Just looks a bit odd.


----------



## Brum X

Greedy Sheedy said:


> What's the deal with the sheep grazing area opposite Exchange Square 2? Any plans for it?
> 
> Just looks a bit odd.


Don't knock it Greedy, we don't have enough greenery in the city, lol. I am sure this land will be snapped up in no time and a 50 storey skyscraper built. However 10 years ago it was supposed to be Birmingham's new law courts but due to government cut backs, it never happened.


----------



## Laurence2011

Going past the hs2 site on the train yesterday I noticed there's a number of very large cylindrical rebar cages lying about. Looks like some vertical construction could be visible soon!


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Brum X said:


> Don't knock it Greedy, we don't have enough greenery in the city, lol. I am sure this land will be snapped up in no time and a 50 storey skyscraper built. However 10 years ago it was supposed to be Birmingham's new law courts but due to government cut backs, it never happened.
> 
> View attachment 2392332


Looks quite interesting that, especially for an old render.

It would be good if it was a park but then again is surrounded (pretty much) by fairly busy roads, so perhaps not the best use of space.

I could get behind a 50 story tower though.


----------



## Sandblast2

Greedy Sheedy said:


> What's the deal with the sheep grazing area opposite Exchange Square 2? Any plans for it?
> 
> Just looks a bit odd.


Huge change for this area as it will be right next to the new HS2 Curzon Street terminus (marked with a star below ..... exciting times ahead 😁


----------



## Brum X

Crane base in place for the construction of Birmingham's next tower over 100 metres. Info credit to IYB

*Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C*

Ilir Domi

Tower will sit bottom right of the below photo, nice little tower cluster forming on Broad Street


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

A lovely injection of colour and vibrancy on the skyline, too. Looks great!


----------



## Brum X

*One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C*

Photo credit to Paul Felton


----------



## Sandblast2

*One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C

With a start on the Octagon Tower soon, the World's tallest 'true' octagon shaped apartment tower, this part of central Birmingham is being transformed before our eyes.*


----------



## Brum X

New cranes going up in Birmingham's Southside district, just before the Christmas break 

*Former Kent Street Baths | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham's tallest restaurant due to open in Spring 2022  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471185915250941964


----------



## Ecopolisia

highest*,but sure a very nice feat and feature you got there Brum,the city.It's worth a visit,indeed👍😅🙂💎


----------



## Brum X

Ecopolisia said:


> highest*,but sure a very nice feat and feature you got there Brum,the city.It's worth a visit,indeed👍😅🙂💎


You are welcome anytime my friend


----------



## Ecopolisia

Brum X said:


> You are welcome anytime my friend


I was rather more replying to the lovely city itself for its feature and feat in term of that new restaurant , called by its nickname(Brum*), that you apparently have yourself, hence the exchanged confusion that kind of expectedly led to...lol..But, sure you as well for your continuous contributions here, that's for sure🤷‍♂️😅👌✌🤙


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham's 'world first' octagonal tower is bought by Singapore property firm


Midgard appointed as main contractor as site works begin on Paradise Birmingham tower




www.business-live.co.uk


----------



## Brum X

*Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C*

Photo credit to It's your Build


----------



## Brum X

*The Residences | Pershore Road | Edgbaston | Mixed-Use | 5-18fl | 57m | U/C*

Photo credit to Spread


----------



## Sandblast2

Thanks for the updates Brum X, it's all happening in Brum! 🥳


----------



## Brum X

*The Octagon | 155m | 49 fl | Prep*


----------



## Dale

^ Good to see it’s gone to prep!


----------



## Brum X

To all of Birmingham's followers, I am now off for my Christmas break and will be back on the forum w/c 10th January 2022. 
I wish you a Very Merry Christmas and a peaceful new year, fingers crossed 2022 is a good one. 

Take Care

x 

I bid farewell for a few weeks with some beautiful images of One Centenary Way, photo's credit to ReissOmari


----------



## Sandblast2

Merry Christmas Brum X, and to all 🥳🧑‍🎄☃🎉🍻









_(SteveOC)_


----------



## Mr.D00p

Brum X said:


> Birmingham's 'world first' octagonal tower is bought by Singapore property firm
> 
> 
> Midgard appointed as main contractor as site works begin on Paradise Birmingham tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.business-live.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514522


Awful, just a Rotunda for the 21st Century.


----------



## blueboy

Mr.D00p said:


> Awful, just a Rotunda for the 21st Century.


That's kind of what they were going for. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Dale

I like it. Reminds me of Sydney’s MLC Centre.


----------



## Sandblast2

The Octagon is a pretty modest tower on the World stage, but within the UK will put the city back on the map.....with great views from all angles.


----------



## bonquiqui

Sandblast2 said:


> The Octagon is a pretty modest tower on the World stage, but within the UK will put the city back on the map.....with great views from all angles.
> 
> View attachment 2549492


That tower would look great anywhere in the world. The majority of that’s going on the so called world stage is mediocre, middle of the road money making trash. Renders and reality are a completely different things


----------



## Sandblast2

Agree with you, bonquiqui 👍


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*Former Kent Street Baths | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*South Central | Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 28fl | 93m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479436493483655171


----------



## Brum X

*Makers' Yard | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | Appr.*

Demolition has now started to remove old factory warehouses to make way for the construction of Makers Yard.

Makers’ Yard is a major BTR scheme comprising 551 rented apartments, vibrant ground-level commercial, and new pedestrian routes.

Six new blocks, including “sub-blocks”, ranging from five, nine, 10, 11, 13 & 30-storeys, will be built, containing 228 one, 290 two & 33 three-bedrooms (1-5 persons), including 47 affordable homes.

The tallest, strategically designed and placed, will become a high-quality marker building within the emerging Smithfield & Rea Valley Urban neighbourhood.

It'll provide a high-quality extension of the city’s bustling Southside district, with each building on its respective street featuring vibrant flexible commercial at ground level. An array of amenities will further boost the site with a 24-hour concierge, wellbeing hub(s), lounges, co-working spaces, a landscaped courtyard, and quaint rooftop gardens.


----------



## Brum X

Photo's credit to Iwovd


----------



## Brum X

Photo credit to Daniel Sturley


----------



## Sandblast2

Welcome back Brum X! 🥳

Landlocked Birmingham and water..... who'd have thought it?









(_Mat - Twitter_)


----------



## Dale

Is that a lake or a river ?


----------



## blueboy

Dale said:


> Is that a lake or a river ?


Sea


----------



## Sandblast2

Dale said:


> Is that a lake or a river ?


That is Edgbaston Reservoir, close to the city centre.

Below is Bartley Green Reservoir, near the edge of the city. Landlocked Birmingham needs lots of water .... but are great for those who enjoy yachting and other water sports 😁








_(Daniel Sturley_)


----------



## Brum X

*New Garden Square | Hagley Road | Edgbaston | Residential | 14fl | 43m | U/C*

At first only the far left apartment building will be U/C which has been altered slightly from the original CGI, the rest of the development will be built in phases, so watch this space, however a great development that merges the city centre of Birmingham with the leafy suburb of Edgbaston.

Photo credit to ReissOmari


----------



## MisterDae

I hate phased building developments!


----------



## Brum X

MisterDae said:


> I hate phased building developments!


I know what you mean, it can get frustrating waiting for the next building to be constructed. Oh well at least we have a start.


----------



## Brum X

Want to learn more about the #1 place to live in Birmingham? 24hr residents gym, cinema room, private dining room, roof terraces, co-working spaces.... | By Moda - The Mercian | Facebook


10 万 views, 216 likes, 11 loves, 30 comments, 34 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Moda - The Mercian: Want to learn more about the #1 place to live in Birmingham? 24hr residents gym, cinema room,...




fb.watch


----------



## Sandblast2

Brum X said:


> Want to learn more about the #1 place to live in Birmingham? 24hr residents gym, cinema room, private dining room, roof terraces, co-working spaces.... | By Moda - The Mercian | Facebook
> 
> 
> 10 万 views, 216 likes, 11 loves, 30 comments, 34 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Moda - The Mercian: Want to learn more about the #1 place to live in Birmingham? 24hr residents gym, cinema room,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


Looking good 👍


----------



## Brum X

*Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C*

1st tower crane is going up for the construction of this tower.

Photo credit to ReissOmari and Moselyan


----------



## Brum X

Crane now fully assembled for Cortland Tower, Broad Street

Photo credit Iwovd


----------



## Brum X

Eastside district of Birmingham getting its own makeover, thanks to Hs2. (New High Speed line from London to Birmingham)

*Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

Hs2 works from The Rotunda building in central Birmingham, photo credit to Simon Mn


----------



## Brum X

103 Colmore Row


----------



## metrogogo

A selection of my photographs of One Centenary Way, featuring the outer exoskeleton framework.

One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

Great pictures, Metrogogo. I like the image showing the BHX airport control tower 15kms away framed by the metal structure in your pictures 😃


----------



## Laurence2011

The former Kent St Baths at 17:45 last night. It's actually gone up another level today and there was pouring going on only about an hour ago. Site is moving very fast.


----------



## Sandblast2

*Cortland Tower*

Another tower about to rise on Broad Street. Taken from the tower crane by Jake Crocket (tower crane technician).


----------



## Brum X

Laurence2011 said:


> The former Kent St Baths at 17:45 last night. It's actually gone up another level today and there was pouring going on only about an hour ago. Site is moving very fast.
> 
> View attachment 2651166


Are you back in the UK/Birmingham now mate ?


----------



## Laurence2011

Brum X said:


> Are you back in the UK/Birmingham now mate ?


Yeah been back a while just forgot to update my info on here haha


----------



## Sandblast2

This development will be a hit with cricket fans, with upper floors having views of the cricket pitch.










_(Image courtesy of Spread)


























_


----------



## Brum X

Lighting app has arrived.


2022/00277/PAThe Mercian 212-221 Broad Street City Centre Birmingham B15 1AYApplication to determine the details of conditions 12 (lighting scheme) and 24 (car park management and travel plan) attached to planning approval 2017/08357/PA17-01-2022


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
UNIVERSITY STATION | CROSS CITY LINE | U/C*
Scaffolding coming down and widow frames going up, shouldn't be too long now for the installation of the glazing to begin.
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*Former Kent Street Baths | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*

This one is shooting up quite fast tbh


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Sandblast2

Exciting times for Birmingham! 🥳


----------



## metrogogo

One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Laurence2011

Core No.1 has topped out at the old Kent St. Baths now. 
No.2 should be flying up soon!


----------



## Brum X

What do we think of this total transformation of this building, I think they have done a great job 

Birmingham City University’s STEAMhouse is a unique centre dedicated to providing a space for collaboration, innovation and the development of new ideas, start-ups and ventures.

STEAMhouse provides businesses with access to state-of-the-art facilities, packages of business support, and access to like-minded collaborators from the business, academic, creative and digital communities.

The project will move into its next phase in 2022, as work is underway on a £72 million refurbishment of Birmingham’s 120-year-old derelict Belmont Works building which will be transformed into a new home for STEAMhouse.

The overhaul will see the restoration of the Grade A listed building on Cardigan Street in Birmingham’s Eastside, which has stood derelict since being gutted by a fire in 2007.

Photo's credit to ReissOmari


----------



## delores

Brum X said:


> What do we think of this total transformation of this building, I think they have done a great job
> 
> Birmingham City University’s STEAMhouse is a unique centre dedicated to providing a space for collaboration, innovation and the development of new ideas, start-ups and ventures.
> 
> STEAMhouse provides businesses with access to state-of-the-art facilities, packages of business support, and access to like-minded collaborators from the business, academic, creative and digital communities.
> 
> The project will move into its next phase in 2022, as work is underway on a £72 million refurbishment of Birmingham’s 120-year-old derelict Belmont Works building which will be transformed into a new home for STEAMhouse.
> 
> The overhaul will see the restoration of the Grade A listed building on Cardigan Street in Birmingham’s Eastside, which has stood derelict since being gutted by a fire in 2007.
> 
> Photo's credit to ReissOmari
> 
> View attachment 2695106
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695107


What an impressive restoration. I just wish this was applied to more dilapidated heritage buildings.


----------



## Sandblast2

Agree. It looks superb 👍


----------



## Backtobrum

Loosely connected to the restoration of Belmont Works, was just interested to know which post Victorian era buildings in the city are still highly thought of and recognised for quality. Alpha Tower obviously springs to mind, but just interested to hear about others.


----------



## Brum X

Backtobrum said:


> Loosely connected to the restoration of Belmont Works, was just interested to know which post Victorian era buildings in the city are still highly thought of and recognised for quality. Alpha Tower obviously springs to mind, but just interested to hear about others.


Does this count as it was completed in 1908 ?

Birmingham University clock tower 


*Construction started**1900**Completed**1908*


----------



## Sandblast2

Backtobrum said:


> Loosely connected to the restoration of Belmont Works, was just interested to know which post Victorian era buildings in the city are still highly thought of and recognised for quality. Alpha Tower obviously springs to mind, but just interested to hear about others.


Not a lot survived from the 1930's, but Baskerville House and the Hall of Memory have stood the test of time for me.


----------



## Sandblast2

We shouldn't have to wait too long for the next one 😁


----------



## metrogogo

Soho Wharf seen from the mainline Canal.
Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on FSoho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickrlickr


----------



## Brum X

Look at all that graffiti, spoils Birmingham. To the posters from other cities around the world as I am interested to know, is Graffiti on the scale you see on the above photo's a big problem where you are ?

Or is this just a UK menace ?


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C*





































*







*


----------



## metrogogo

*Photo update from around Cambrian Wharf.*
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Part 1 of 2.


----------



## Brum X

Again sorry to derail from Metrogogo's fantastic photo;s but yet again more grafitti vandalism on parts of our city that should be the most beautiful ?


----------



## Sandblast2

It's a World wide issue, BrumX. Even in the little town on Mallorca I stayed in 3 years ago had graffiti issues.


----------



## robhood

Sandblast2 said:


> It's a World wide issue


it's not in Taiwan, Japan, South Korea, Singapore, etc
although I think what is terrible in the UK is the amount of gum on the ground
or the amount of rubbish out of the bins, how many times have I seen in 14 years living in the UK there the empty bins and the ground around the bin full of rubbish


----------



## gravesVpelli

metrogogo said:


> Soho Wharf seen from the mainline Canal.
> Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Soho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on FSoho Wharf | Dudley Road | Ladywood | Mixed-Use | 2-14fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickrlickr


The whole canal area here looks disgusting. So much could be done to make it attractive and welcoming - clear all the disgraceful graffiti, replant the banks and even give the stone barriers a clean or reconstruct. This is where Britain fails so often - perhaps due to a lack of council funding; it seems to be a fundamental problem with many British cities unfortunately.


----------



## Sandblast2

robhood said:


> it's not in Taiwan, Japan, South Korea, Singapore, etc
> although I think what is terrible in the UK is the amount of gum on the ground
> or the amount of rubbish out of the bins, how many times have I seen in 14 years living in the UK there the empty bins and the ground around the bin full of rubbish


At least we pick our dog poo up and don't leave it lying around for people to tread in it


----------



## metrogogo

Part 2 of 2.
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

robhood said:


> it's not in Taiwan, Japan, South Korea, Singapore, etc
> although I think what is terrible in the UK is the amount of gum on the ground
> or the amount of rubbish out of the bins, how many times have I seen in 14 years living in the UK there the empty bins and the ground around the bin full of rubbish


I don't think I have seen it on this scale on the canals in Amsterdam either ?? Yes you see bits of gtraffiti here and there but here in the UK it's kind of normal, however I hate it.


----------



## Brum X

gravesVpelli said:


> The whole canal area here looks disgusting. So much could be done to make it attractive and welcoming - clear all the disgraceful graffiti, replant the banks and even give the stone barriers a clean or reconstruct. This is where Britain fails so often - perhaps due to a lack of council funding; it seems to be a fundamental problem with many British cities unfortunately.


I have to agree and I won't be sticking up for this pile of mess, it puts me off visiting so therefore what a waste of space when people are put off from going to a place as it looks totally unsafe and grimy.

Just goes to show Birmingham isn't perfect.


----------



## Sandblast2

.....aaaaannny way. Back on topic.


----------



## Brum X

The Birmingham that we all love, nice clean civic area's that you feel a sense of pride


----------



## WarwickDan

Brum X said:


> I don't think I have seen it on this scale on the canals in Amsterdam either ?? Yes you see bits of gtraffiti here and there but here in the UK it's kind of normal, however I hate it.


Brum - it's not only a UK thing. Nor is it worse here than in other European or North American cities.


----------



## Sandblast2

Brum X said:


> The Birmingham that we all love, nice clean civic area's that you feel a sense of pride
> 
> View attachment 2914100


There is much pride in Birmingham, and so many developments (too many to mention) that will change the city for the better, reinforcing that pride 😊


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
The west-facing facade of The Mercian is now fully glazed after the window blanks were removed where the crane supports Passed through to the core.
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bank and Mercian Towers Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

East facing facade.
The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## delores

Lovely looking tower, something needs to get done to that Drury's Inn down the road.


----------



## Sandblast2

_Image courtesy of ReissOmari_









Looks like it's all systems go for this one.


----------



## MisterDae

I actually think a regional city might take the tallest building title because of London’s height restriction. Manchester and Birmingham still need to bridge the large gap of viability between 150-200m and 300m+


----------



## Sandblast2

"Brum people".. . like it!! 😂👍


----------



## Sandblast2

MisterDae said:


> I actually think a regional city might take the tallest building title because of London’s height restriction. Manchester and Birmingham still need to bridge the large gap of viability between 150-200m and 300m+


London's tallest buildings are currently predominantly office towers, or mixed use. Can't see a regional British city building 300+ metre 'Shard-like' office towers. Not unless HS2 has a bigger impact on the economies of the Midlands & North than we imagine at the moment. Who knows 😊


----------



## MisterDae

Sandblast2 said:


> London's tallest buildings are currently predominantly office towers, or mixed use. Can't see a regional British city building 300+ metre 'Shard-like' office towers. Not unless HS2 has a bigger impact on the economies of the Midlands & North than we imagine at the moment. Who knows


Yeah won’t be any time soon, maybe by 2050.


----------



## Sandblast2

In the meantime, we can be content with HS2 arriving in the city, creating £billions in investment for decades to come. 

A selection of developments around the Curzon Street HS2 Station site to whet your appetite 😁


----------



## Dale

^ Looks okay to me. 🙂


----------



## Altin vrella

Isn't it a shame that London, the capital of the world, does not have many skyscrapers, many Asian cities have 300 +, 400 +, 500 +, 600 + as well as Frankfurt,Paris, etc. There should be more anger in this part because this is also a kind of race.If London had many more skyscrapers there would also be Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool, Leeds, Sheffield, Nottingham.


----------



## Rijowhi

Altin vrella said:


> Isn't it a shame that London, the capital of the world, does not have many skyscrapers, many Asian cities have 300 +, 400 +, 500 +, 600 + as well as Frankfurt,Paris, etc. There should be more anger in this part because this is also a kind of race.If London had many more skyscrapers there would also be Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool, Leeds, Sheffield, Nottingham.


Skyscraper’s don’t make a City though, it’s people and it’s facilities do.


----------



## Altin vrella

I know I completely agree with you that Dubai is not comparable to London or NYC but there should be more skyscrapers because they are necessary and decorative


----------



## Sandblast2

Not sure many Londoners would agree with you. London is one of the greatest cities in the World regardless of the fact it doesn't have 500 metre towers. London has unrivalled history, is an incredibly interesting place to visit and has a soul. Dubai, and the Chinese high rise cities have none of these qualities.


----------



## Altin vrella

normal Dubai, Shenzhen, Abu Dhabi etc. do not have as much history as Prishtina as my city, so London is number 1 without any discussion but I would really like to see more skyscrapers. But the projects in Birmingham have a lot of impact because the war between Birmingham and Manchester has just started and will affect the whole of Great Britain. London will be afraid that Manchester and Birmingham are growing very fast, Leeds and Liverpool as well, Nottingham and Sheffield with each other and all other cities will enter this game,I think so.


----------



## cardiff

Sandblast2 said:


> The buildings being constructed are all World class, including 1 Centenary Way. Plus, that image you posted that I posted earlier is from an angle no-one would view this area from (unless you were in a low flying aircraft), and doesn't show the scale of Centenary Square. Trust me, what is happening here, both around Chamberlain Square and Centenary Square is a hundred times better than what was there before, and after the Central Library was demolished, this area was always going to be built on and now connects Chamberlain & Centenary Squares with offices and fabulous restaurants and bars, with more to follow 😁


Again, i am not commenting on the other buildings or the wonderful work done to improve these areas, i am commenting specifically on One Centenary Way and its impact on the connectivity of these spaces, its a backwards step, simple as IMO.


----------



## Sandblast2

You are entitled to an opinion, Cardiff. It all looks fabulous from where we're standing 😊 👍


----------



## Sandblast2

Altin vrella said:


> normal Dubai, Shenzhen, Abu Dhabi etc. do not have as much history as Prishtina as my city, so London is number 1 without any discussion but I would really like to see more skyscrapers. But the projects in Birmingham have a lot of impact because the war between Birmingham and Manchester has just started and will affect the whole of Great Britain. London will be afraid that Manchester and Birmingham are growing very fast, Leeds and Liverpool as well, Nottingham and Sheffield with each other and all other cities will enter this game,I think so.


This is an interesting read, (below)








The crux of this report, published a few years ago in The Economist, discusses the fact that in the 1950's and 1960's, Birmingham's rapid industrial and commercial development was so strong, the Governments of the day actively stifled Birmingham's growth as the city was by far the most prosperous city in the UK after London. Companies were encouraged to move away from the city, or not consider the city as a new base, as it was affecting the balance of wealth across the country, in particular the North of England. Interestingly, at that time, the average wage was higher in Birmingham than in London. This was reflected in Birmingham's population boom, and in 5 years during that period, so much housing was built, particularly in the northern suburbs, it built districts equivalent to the population of the City of Plymouth, 250,000 people.

So if this growth had have been maintained without Government intervention, Birmingham today just might have been an economic rival to London.


----------



## cardiff

Sandblast2 said:


> You are entitled to an opinion, Cardiff. It all looks fabulous from where we're standing 😊 👍


Yes it does, but with everything in life it could be better, i suspect your glasses may have a reddy tint, some may say rosey


----------



## Sandblast2

cardiff said:


> Yes it does, but with everything in life it could be better, i suspect your glasses may have a reddy tint, some may say rosey


Yes, we could've had our very own Tiananmen Square or Red Square, if it had all been opened up, a vast windswept space of nothingness. It is what is built around our squares that breathe life into them, not just vast spaces for the sake of it.

As for rose tinted spectacles, Brummies are the most self deprecating people and critical of their own area than possibly anywhere in the UK .... we don't need reminding of what is right, what might have been, and what is wrong. We know. As for what is happening to these particular public spaces, yes, some things could be better, but what we are getting is a whole lot better than what we had before.

If WWII hadn't happened, Centenary Square would've looked like this, which may look familiar to you, Cardiff? 









But prior to this, the area looked like this below, so as you can see, was never that pretty....


















Industry nestled up to Birmingham's fine Victorian buildings.




















Pleased you find our city so interesting. Exciting times 😉👍


----------



## Altin vrella

Sandblast2
once stopped they probably will not be able to because Birmingham would just explode and poison the haters.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Dale said:


> ^ Looks okay to me. 🙂


I've been thinking about which US city is most comparable to Birmingham, in terms of size, skyline & overall commercial industrial profile and the closest I've come up with is Minneapolis.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## Birmingham

cardiff said:


> Again, i am not commenting on the other buildings or the wonderful work done to improve these areas, i am commenting specifically on One Centenary Way and its impact on the connectivity of these spaces, its a backwards step, simple as IMO.


I agree somewhat. Mainly because I didn't like the protrusion into the walkway between the squares either. It seemed to me as if they got it a little wrong in that instance. I still actually think it a little bit, however, with time I have warmed to it more as it helps separate the squares and areas which is what I guess it is designed to do. 

In regards to the actual building, it's fantastic and when the rest is completed will fit in wonderfully and Centenary Square is really turning into something special. 

Some pictures from Brum this weekend


----------



## Sandblast2

Love all those pictures, Birmingham 👍


----------



## Sandblast2

Plus another great Springtime shot by ReissOmari showing the 1 Centenary Way building in it's Centenary Square setting 😊


----------



## metrogogo

Demolition of 77 Paradise Circus Queensway along with groundworks. 

The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Sandblast2 said:


> Yes, we could've had our very own Tiananmen Square or Red Square, if it had all been opened up, a vast windswept space of nothingness. It is what is built around our squares that breathe life into them, not just vast spaces for the sake of it.
> 
> As for rose tinted spectacles, Brummies are the most self deprecating people and critical of their own area than possibly anywhere in the UK .... we don't need reminding of what is right, what might have been, and what is wrong. We know. As for what is happening to these particular public spaces, yes, some things could be better, but what we are getting is a whole lot better than what we had before.
> 
> If WWII hadn't happened, Centenary Square would've looked like this, which may look familiar to you, Cardiff?
> View attachment 3084420


You sure you are from Brum then!? 

Yes i saw the model in the museum, there are a few example in Brum of this architecture like Minories shopping center and of course the 3 buildings in Centenary square. Outside of Brum it kind of reminds me of Southampton city hall area without the spire, but mostly like New Dehli, where space to building height is massively out of proportion, leaving the spaces feeling very unurban, despite the urbanity of the people.


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
The Mercian on Broad Street.*
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

cardiff said:


> You sure you are from Brum then!?
> 
> Yes i saw the model in the museum, there are a few example in Brum of this architecture like Minories shopping center and of course the 3 buildings in Centenary square. Outside of Brum it kind of reminds me of Southampton city hall area without the spire, but mostly like New Dehli, where space to building height is massively out of proportion, leaving the spaces feeling very unurban, despite the urbanity of the people.


Definitely from Birmingham, in exile half way between the city and you probably!! 😁

I was thinking more along the lines of Cardiff Civic Centre, minus the domes. The "New Delhi" quote I definitely see in the Cardiff image, Birmingham's plan was more St Petersburg, which I'm glad was never realised. Too austere.

Sorry to spam the Birmingham thread, we move on 👍









You sure you're from Cardiff, Cardiff?!? 🤭


----------



## Brum X

*Act One | Chung Ying Plaza | Thorp Street | Mixed-Use | 52fl | 170m | Prop*


----------



## emiremina

Any chance those four white monolithic "civic center estate" tower blocks, near the Octagon project, get demolished? Seems necessary to neatly complete the new city center refurbishment, they are major eye sore. Are they public housing or privately owned, any chance for at least a refurbishment if not demo?


----------



## MisterDae

A quick Google search lead me to this quote ‘No building or structure, including antennae and aerial arrays, in the city centre shall be taller than 242m above the Ordnance Survey Datum, otherwise it will breach the Obstacle Limitation Surface imposed by the Civil Aviation Authority’. Is this restriction still in place? Does anyone (maybe IYB?) know about any height restrictions in the local policy framework? I know the old 120m cap, imposed after 9/11, was scrapped, and the council are indeed seeking to boost the height of new proposals. It seems illogical to let planes stifle growth. Of course there’s no danger of planes hitting buildings whether they’re 240m or 400m, planes don’t fly that low over major cities. Surely it’s a case of radar interference? I’m quite sure there are ways around that issue, such as having a 2nd or 3rd radar point. Would be good if someone could clear all this up. Oh, and Manchester doesn’t have any height restrictions, so to compete with them we shouldn’t be handicapping ourselves.


----------



## Sandblast2

emiremina said:


> Any chance those four white monolithic "civic center estate" tower blocks, near the Octagon project, get demolished? Seems necessary to neatly complete the new city center refurbishment, they are major eye sore. Are they public housing or privately owned, any chance for at least a refurbishment if not demo?


Have to agree with you. Unfortunately I think the only chance we'd have for the foreseeable future is a refurb job, as I think most (if not all) are private housing. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, cheers 🙂 👍


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
Cortlands core and cranes.*
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Sandblast2 said:


> Definitely from Birmingham, in exile half way between the city and you probably!! 😁
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of Cardiff Civic Centre, minus the domes. The "New Delhi" quote I definitely see in the Cardiff image, Birmingham's plan was more St Petersburg, which I'm glad was never realised. Too austere.
> 
> Sorry to spam the Birmingham thread, we move on 👍
> 
> You sure you're from Cardiff, Cardiff?!? 🤭


The majority of Cardiff's main civic center buildings are far too early for that style, the museum and Government office is closer but still grander. Also there isnt a lot of empty space, all the spaces are gardens or green spaces with large mature trees (areas are litterally called city lawn and Alexandra gardens, currently full of blossom and tulips), they definately dont feel open and windswept like the planed centenary square, which is less St Petersburg and more stripped classisim, you could hardly call the buildings in Cardiff civic center unornate, theres a dragon for gods sake on top of our city hall dome, crappy choice of pic on purpose is crappy.

I suspected you were trying to attack Cardiff when I criticised one new building in Brum, you have a big chip on your shoulder if you cant take one persons opinion about one building in Brum, despite the praise i gave the area, seriously derailed the thread because i gave my opinion about one building. You mentioned people from Brum are self deprecating, you must have been gone for a while as you certainly aren't.


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Sandblast2

cardiff said:


> The majority of Cardiff's main civic center buildings are far too early for that style, the museum and Government office is closer but still grander. Also there isnt a lot of empty space, all the spaces are gardens or green spaces with large mature trees (areas are litterally called city lawn and Alexandra gardens, currently full of blossom and tulips), they definately dont feel open and windswept like the planed centenary square, which is less St Petersburg and more stripped classisim, you could hardly call the buildings in Cardiff civic center unornate, theres a dragon for gods sake on top of our city hall dome, crappy choice of pic on purpose is crappy.
> 
> I suspected you were trying to attack Cardiff when I criticised one new building in Brum, you have a big chip on your shoulder if you cant take one persons opinion about one building in Brum, despite the praise i gave the area, seriously derailed the thread because i gave my opinion about one building. You mentioned people from Brum are sedeprecatinging, you must have been gone for a while as you certainly aren't.


There's a lot there to 'chew over'.... but a lot of it is in your head, particularly your perceptions about me .... as you've noted a couple of times in the past. (Note. I've never made a personal reference about you). I'm just looking up this word "_sedeprecatinging_". Let's move on, shall we? ☺🍻👍


----------



## Birmingham

emiremina said:


> Any chance those four white monolithic "civic center estate" tower blocks, near the Octagon project, get demolished? Seems necessary to neatly complete the new city center refurbishment, they are major eye sore. Are they public housing or privately owned, any chance for at least a refurbishment if not demo?


There were plans a foot a long time ago, (2008) but nothing since. Target flow sold it in 2012









it’ll happen eventually but no idea when.

the car park opposite the Octagon is rumoured to be a high rise residential tower or towers! Should hear something more this year.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Developer Cordia Blackswan submits plans for 50-storey Birmingham tower.*

The proposed ‘transformational low-carbon vertical village’ and public realm is planned for a site in Southside, a district in Birmingham’s city centre which contains its Gay Village and Chinese Quarter. Its name, Chung Ying Plaza, reflects a Cantonese restaurant currently by the site.



















Developer Cordia Blackswan submits plans for 50-storey Birmingham tower


Developer Cordia Blackswan has put forward plans for a 50-storey build-to-rent tower in Birmingham – which was designed by K4 Architects




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## Altin vrella

I have not seen better use of space in Tokyo or in Birmingham, although this project is old and neglected, it will probably have a second chance to have a great flow of developments in Birmingham, the people of this city really love their place, bravo.❤👏🏻👑🇬🇧


----------



## delores

Birmingham said:


> There were plans a foot a long time ago, (2008) but nothing since. Target flow sold it in 2012
> View attachment 3100669
> 
> 
> it’ll happen eventually but no idea when.
> 
> the car park opposite the Octagon is rumoured to be a high rise residential tower or towers! Should hear something more this year.


Are the four residential towers privately owned? it would be a great opportunity to give over the whole site to a large park in the centre to compliment centenary square, surrounded by cultural and institutional buildings.


----------



## Sandblast2

That would be exactly what I'd want to see happen too. Birmingham needs to 'knit' some of it's World class public spaces with parts of the rest of the city centre. It will happen, this is all work in progress. The Centenary Square area is looking superb. 👍


----------



## Laurence2011

Exchange Square 2 today.
Cladding looking really good!


----------



## Laurence2011

We also have a core at Essex St., hopefully this'll move a bit faster now.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Thanks. I appreciate what you say. It is just that photos were taken that appeared to emphasise my point, but I am sure this is an isolated area. I have not been to Bristol or many other UK cities, which, sadly, are probably the same in certain former industrial areas.

I have recently returned from Budapest (fabulous if you are interested in all dates and styles of architecture). That was once a communist city but no doubt has received loads of help from the EU to smarten it up. I didn't see any graffiti (in the central areas and everywhere looked prosperous and clean). I also visited Belgrade and Bucharest, which unfortunately do have areas of decline still, and Belgrade more so because Serbia is still outside of EU assistance.

Perhaps I am unfair when it comes to Birmingham but I am sure most areas are fine - the proposed and future building works certainly score in that direction. And perhaps the graffiti Metrogogo advertised will be removed in due course (much like the improvements and restoration of London's Battersea Power Station and Nine Elms).


----------



## Sandblast2

The last time I visited Budapest they were filming Evita starring Madonna, that's how long ago it was!  I didn't like Buda ... found it a bit dark and sinister with no soul. Razor wire around the parliament building on the Danube didn't help.

I also remember the drive in from the airport to the centre being a bit of an eye opener, and not in a good way. But things may have changed. Will have to take a look again one day.

Yes, Birmingham being one of the first major industrial centres, parts still look a bit tatty in places, but massive strides are being made to transform the city.


----------



## metrogogo

One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Laurence2011

Exchange Square 2


----------



## Laurence2011

Another shot of the tower at Essex St. this time from the front. Progressing slowly but this will look awesome once it gets going


----------



## Laurence2011

Moving out of this place tomorrow so though I'd also include a pano of the city centre viewed from the Southside district. Core blimey!


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C








*


----------



## Rijowhi

Going back to the Graffiti issue, I have just came back from Bournemouth/Poole via a trip to Southampton on the way back. There is a lot of Graffiti around Bournemouth. This is not just a Birmingham issue, it’s a UK issue. Same with the amount of Smoke in the air (including illegal substances) which don’t exactly make places attractive to go to.


----------



## Brum X

*Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C







*


----------



## cardiff

Rijowhi said:


> Going back to the Graffiti issue, I have just came back from Bournemouth/Poole via a trip to Southampton on the way back. There is a lot of Graffiti around Bournemouth. This is not just a Birmingham issue, it’s a UK issue. Same with the amount of Smoke in the air (including illegal substances) which don’t exactly make places attractive to go to.


Graffiti seems to increase when the poorest are squeezed the hardest, its like an attack on the urban environment, it went away from the late 90's till recently but is definitely an increasing problem across the UK.


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
Cortland on Broad Street*
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

*June 2022*









_(Image courtesy of sham01)_


----------



## blueboy

Sandblast2 said:


> *June 2022*
> View attachment 3333733
> 
> 
> _(Image courtesy of sham01)_


Where is that from? 103 look tiny lol, Octagon should look good though.


----------



## Sandblast2

Taken from the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Edgbaston by sham01.

An old picture below to show it in context.


----------



## Brum X

From the 18th floor terrace at 103 Colmore Row


----------



## Sandblast2




----------



## Brum X

Birmingham's Southside going through a boom right now and more cranes to come over the coming months now that Watkins Jones have started on Makers Yark* | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | U/C*


----------



## metrogogo

Snow Hill Wharf photo update.
Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Residential | 3-21fl | 67m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Residential | 3-21fl | 67m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Residential | 3-21fl | 67m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Residential | 3-21fl | 67m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Residential | 3-21fl | 67m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Residential | 3-21fl | 67m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

I was hoping to snape a passing narrowboat to make the last photo more interesting when out pops this cabin cruiser from the bottom lock of the Farmer's Bridge flight of locks (the old thirteen) aptly named Popeye.

Lock Thirteen of the Old Thirteen by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cabin Cruiser (popeye) by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Residential | 3-21fl | 67m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Another tower has been approved today for Birmingham's Southside (Chinese/gay/theatre quarter) and will be the new home for Birmingham's LGBT Community Centre bringing it right into the heart of the village.

Construction to start later this year.

*Lower Essex Square | Lower Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 8-27fl | 98m | Appr*


----------



## Brum X

*HUB | Snow Hill Queensway | Mixed-Use | 47fl | Pre-App*

2 Snow Hill, Birmingham - 47 Storeys

consultation today for 2 Snow Hill but website already launched.

Development by HUB residential of London & designed by MARK. Planning to be submitted later this year with final consultation in August.

Development of 462 apartments in the central business district. 

More information coming sooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Altin vrella

Brum X said:


> *HUB | Snow Hill Queensway | Mixed-Use | 47fl | Pre-App*
> 
> 2 Snow Hill, Birmingham - 47 Storeys
> 
> consultation today for 2 Snow Hill but website already launched.
> 
> Development by HUB residential of London & designed by MARK. Planning to be submitted later this year with final consultation in August.
> 
> Development of 462 apartments in the central business district.
> 
> More information coming sooooooooooooooooooooooon
> 
> View attachment 3368297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368299


Oooooooomg another one🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Altin vrella

With all these projects even with birmingham vision 2040 only papa for Rotterdam, Amsterdam, Brussels, Lyon, Madrid, Stockholm, Helsinki, Oslo, Copenhagen, Zurich, Milan, Turin, Vienna, Prague, Bratislava, Budapest, Warsaw, Berlin, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Dublin as well as Manchester, Leeds etc.


----------



## Sandblast2

Like it. As others have said, it's a very "mid 20th Century New York 'style' looking tower".


----------



## metrogogo

*ONE CENTENARY WAY*

Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*Makers' Yard | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | U/C*

We have our 1st crane on this site


----------



## Sandblast2

To complement Brum X's post above, an image below courtesy of IgneousRock with the tower cranes being assembled high above the streets of Birmingham 😱


----------



## Brum X

Crane City


----------



## Brum X

2 more cranes currently going up on the Western side of the city centre 

Photo credit to Beechwood 

*New Garden Square | Hagley Road | Edgbaston | Residential | 14fl | 43m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*Kent Street Residencies | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*South Central | Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 98m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*SBQ 1-3 | Smallbrook Queensway | Mixed-Use | 44/48/56fl | Pre-App*

Developer CEG is bringing forward plans for the major redevelopment of the Smallbrook Queensway Buildings in Birmingham.

The company is looking to replace the existing properties with three separate buildings, delivering around 1,800 apartments.

The proposal will also open up the spaces between the existing buildings to improve connectivity between the city centre, the Chinese Quarter, the Gay Village and the emerging district at Smithfield.

The buildings will range between a 44-storey building to the west of Hurst Street, a 56-storey building between Hurst Street and Wrottesley Street and a 48-storey building on the eastern end, and will include new homes to rent on the upper floors.

*Read more information here*: Smallbrook Queensway Buildings, Birmingham


----------



## Sandblast2

Thanks for sharing, Brum X, not seen these images before. Particularly like the slightly curved tower on the right. 👍


----------



## gravesVpelli

Impressive. I like the fact that all three high rises are externally different, shapes, materials, making the whole development more interesting (unlike a familiar sight in Manchester !) Hopefully these will receive approval with a future build. But why is the UK (London included) so afraid to embrace crowns rather than the same flat boring tops ? But Birmingham needs more like these to start to make an impression of the contemporary age.


----------



## Brum X

gravesVpelli said:


> Impressive. I like the fact that all three high rises are externally different, shapes, materials, making the whole development more interesting (unlike a familiar sight in Manchester !) Hopefully these will receive approval with a future build. But why is the UK (London included) so afraid to embrace crowns rather than the same flat boring tops ? But Birmingham needs more like these to start to make an impression of the contemporary age.


Talking of crown's Vpelli, the crown on top of The Mercian tower is being tested in time for Birmingham to host the Commonwealth Games in a few weeks time.

Photo credit to SteveOC


----------



## Brum X

The Octagon will have a crown lit up in a few years time so will look impressive on the skyline.

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*


----------



## gravesVpelli

The Octagon is a bit of a one-off and excellent. I wasn't thinking of lighting systems but more of identifiable shaped crowns instead of a surplus of flat tops. US cities, small, medium and large, all tend to provide landmark towers, average to tall, which identify each city, whether it is Tulsa, Charlotte, Cleveland or Austin etc etc. I just think the UK should attempt to be a little more imaginative and creative, instead of churning out the same square/rectangular-shaped flat-topped new stuff, the Octagon excluded of course. Birmingham could lead the way !!


----------



## Brum X

gravesVpelli said:


> The Octagon is a bit of a one-off and excellent. I wasn't thinking of lighting systems but more of identifiable shaped crowns instead of a surplus of flat tops. US cities, small, medium and large, all tend to provide landmark towers, average to tall, which identify each city, whether it is Tulsa, Charlotte, Cleveland or Austin etc etc. I just think the UK should attempt to be a little more imaginative and creative, instead of churning out the same square/rectangular-shaped flat-topped new stuff, the Octagon excluded of course. Birmingham could lead the way !!


Yes I agree, different shaped tops and lighting schemes are done poorly in the UK imho, the lack of lighting is one of my gripes on the main Birmingham forum.


----------



## Sandblast2

... or even towers with a shaped or 'sloped' roof line would break up the flat topped skyline a bit. 🤔


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Cortland Core by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Core by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*South Central | Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 98m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

The Birmingham 2022 opening ceremony begins at the city's Alexander Stadium at *20:00 on Thursday 28th July* and is expected to last around two and a half hours. Some 30,000 people are expected to be inside the stadium, with many millions more watching around the globe.

*Duran Duran join famous names and emerging stars to provide the soundtrack for unforgettable Opening Ceremony of Birmingham 2022








*


----------



## Brum X

Simply Birmingham 
































































*







*
































































Photo credit to Sham01


----------



## Sandblast2

Great updates, Brum X. Have you posted anything Park Drive related, yet? 🤔


----------



## Laurence2011

Love the Commonwealth Games branding, one day the Olympics will come to Birmingham too i'm sure of it.


----------



## Sandblast2

Laurence2011 said:


> Love the Commonwealth Games branding, one day the Olympics will come to Birmingham too i'm sure of it.


It won't Laurence, unfortunately. No UK city other than London will be capable of hosting it as the infrastructure isn't there to handle such a huge event, e.g. hotels, facilities, transport. A joint bid between Birmingham, Manchester & Liverpool could work, but there are too many huge global cities with everything in place for the IOC to choose from.


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> Great updates, Brum X. Have you posted anything Park Drive related, yet? 🤔


#nocomment


----------



## Brum X

*Testing the lights before the Commonwealth Games start on Thursday.*

Photo credit to 3JohnnyG3


----------



## ferge

Apologies for the pending photo spam - but some shots from my 2 days in Birmingham, with pics from around the city, the opening ceremony and a session of badminton.


































































































































































































Great time had, fantastic to see Birmingham looking so colourful, vibrant and energetic - only regret is that I didn't get to experience more of the games and ongoing celebrations


----------



## Sandblast2

Great pictures Ferge!!!








(metrogogo)


----------



## Rob197588

Commonwealth games...watching Uganda against Fiji in Badminton.
Then on to the Swimming mixed relay with England up against South Africa and Tongo
Its the silliest thing i have ever seen


----------



## Brum X

Awseome pics Ferge


----------



## Brum X

Photo credit to Birmingham CWG


----------



## Tellvis

Will the bull sculpture be permanent? Hope so, it looks great….


----------



## MisterDae

Saw this building on the China forum, I’ve seen other examples but I’d like to see a building like this emerge in Birmingham. Albeit at a smaller scale- this one is 320m but a 160m version would be great in Snowhill. I particularly like the curved corners which seem to be a Chinese phenomenon, the yellow writing also looks great as it’s illuminated at night:



















I’m the second image the mid rise blocks are a little reminiscent of Snowhill, so it’s easy to see how it could fit into the emerging business district. Maybe this should have been posted in the fantasy thread but oh well.


----------



## Brum X

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*

We have a crane base, photo credit to ReissOmari


----------



## Brum X

What a fantatsic end to the Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games, see you all again at the Birmingham 2040 Olympic Games 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556894486822895619


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557079342953414657


----------



## Brum X

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*

Tower crane 1 complete, photo credit to ReissOmari 

Tower crane 2 will arrive early 2023


----------



## gravesVpelli

The Octagon is probably the most exciting tower construction north of London! But it's a pity that so much focus is placed on that awful concrete stick projection above the rooftops (I'm referring to the dreadfully mediocre BT Tower). It seems to rear up in most news channel images. It was even an image captured during the Games. Compared with other telecom towers and observation towers around the world it is banal and depressing - even BT's tower in London is a margin better, but only marginally ! Hopefully with more decent high rises here in the near future less emphasis can be placed on this concrete pole.


----------



## Brum X

gravesVpelli said:


> The Octagon is probably the most exciting tower construction north of London! But it's a pity that so much focus is placed on that awful concrete stick projection above the rooftops (I'm referring to the dreadfully mediocre BT Tower). It seems to rear up in most news channel images. It was even an image captured during the Games. Compared with other telecom towers and observation towers around the world it is banal and depressing - even BT's tower in London is a margin better, but only marginally ! Hopefully with more decent high rises here in the near future less emphasis can be placed on this concrete pole.


Aye, leave our BT alone. She has served us well


----------



## Brum X

Crane 3 

*Makers' Yard | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | U/C








*


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558384446419730435


----------



## Sandblast2




----------



## Ewok71

Congratulations to all the Highrise projects in Britain, especially in Birmingham and Manchester! As a German I wonder how this highrise boom is possible?! In Germany, in comparable cities it’s quite a highlight if a 60 meter Tower is build. So I’m really curious about what’s behind this project boom in the UK. Is there really a need for all that projects, or is it about cheap money right now that’s invested?


----------



## Mr.D00p

Ewok71 said:


> Is there really a need for all that projects, or is it about cheap money right now that’s invested?


UK population rising by over 8 million in less than 20yrs has caused a housing shortage the likes of which has never been seen before. Combine that with the sheer difficulty of finding suitable land on which to build traditional, low rise detached and semi detached housing, that isn't surrounded by selfish, objectionable middle class NIMBY's, means the only practical solution is to build vertical in cities with disused land.

Whether people actually _want_ to go vertical is another matter....but with current planning laws as they are, its the only practical solution.


----------



## metrogogo

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*
Loving the new vistas now that the Mullet has been demolished.
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## JamieUK

Gonna have to watch the brummy thread more now.


----------



## Sandblast2

Hopefully this one will be rising just across the road from the Octagon Tower in the not too distant future, another apartment tower with a snappy name, for the moment it's called, 'Project Drive'......


----------



## metrogogo

* Birmingham Cortland on Broad Street.*
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
ONE CENTENARY WAY.*


----------



## AbidM

Sandblast2 said:


> Great pictures Ferge!!!
> View attachment 3587691
> 
> (metrogogo)


Here's hoping they keep the bull statue.

(Are there any plans too?)


----------



## Brum X

*New tower proposal for Birmingham, 46 Storey's, 150 metres*



https://brindleydriveconsultation.co.uk/



_'We’re aiming to submit a planning application to Birmingham City Council in the coming weeks. In the meantime, please let us have your comments as part of public consultation by Friday 23rd September.

Should our proposals secure planning consent, we aim to complete Brindley Drive towards the end of 2026.'_


----------



## Brum X

*Villa Park Expansion* 


022/06776/PAAston Villa Football Club Trinity Road Witton Birmingham B6 6HEDemolition of the existing North Stand, club-shop, gatehouse and Academy building; and the redevelopment of the site comprising the erection of a new North Stand and a multi-use leisure building (to provide match day and non-match day) for sports, retail, commercial, community and cafe/ bar uses and facilities; internal reconfiguration of the Trinity Road stand; provision of new public realm, hard and soft landscaping works, new and revised access arrangements, car parking provision; and other associated works.


----------



## Brum X

*Glasswater Locks | Belmont Row | Mixed-Use | 1-37fl | 123m | U/C*

Photo's credit to charliehs


----------



## Brum X

*New Garden Square | Hagley Road | Edgbaston | Residential | 14fl | 43m | U/C*

Photo's credit to Metrogogo


----------



## Brum X

*High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Station*

We now have our 1st crane on the Curzon Street station site. And some pics from the TUI Airways Boeing 737 that flew straight over my apartment and the HS2 site down to the Canary Islands a few weeks ago ;-)


----------



## Brum X

*Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C*

Photo's credit to me and 3Johnny3G


----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*Kent Street Residence | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*South Central | Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 98m | U/C*


----------



## metrogogo

Exchange Square.
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM: 8/10 Brindley Place Broad Street.*
8/10 Brindley Place | Offices | Refurb | 9fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
8/10 Brindley Place | Offices | Refurb | 9fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
8/10 Brindley Place | Offices | Refurb | 9fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
8/10 Brindley Place | Offices | Refurb | 9fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

Loving the X


----------



## Brum X

*Makers' Yard | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X




----------



## Brum X

*Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*South Central | Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 98m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X




----------



## metrogogo

The high-speed rail link between Birmingham and London.
A considerable amount of terraced landscaping is taking place between Moor Street and Park Street, so it will be interesting to see what develops here. On Curzon Street, a second tower crane is now operating.
High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) Curzon Street Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*Upper Trinity Street | Mixed-Use | 2-32fl | 102m | Approved









Ingenious agrees bridging loan deal in Digbeth, Birmingham


Ingenious announces that Ingenious Real Estate Finance has completed a bridging loan deal with Cole Waterhouse to support its development of a key site in Digbeth, Birmingham.




www.theingeniousgroup.co.uk












*


----------



## Sandblast2

Yay, I'm back!!! 🥳 Great updates, Brum X & Metrogogo! 👍


----------



## Brum X

Sandblast2 said:


> Yay, I'm back!!! 🥳 Great updates, Brum X & Metrogogo! 👍


Welcome back Sandblast2


----------



## metrogogo

Cortland is certainly on to a winner with transport options with bus and tram stops virtually on the doorstep and five-ways railway station a brisk 5-minute walk away down Islington Row.
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Fair progress with the brick slip cladding.
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Rijowhi

*Broad Street and the X…26th October 2022.*


----------



## metrogogo

Lockside Wharf.
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockside Wharf | Scotland Street | Residential | 5/6fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Tellvis

Birmingham and Manchester seem to have gone head-to-head building the best high rises in the UK, leaving London in their wake….


----------



## Laurence2011

*Kent Street Residence | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*


----------



## Laurence2011

*South Central | Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 98m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*One Eastside | James Watt Queensway | Residential | 15/51fl | 155m | Appr*

Looks like One Eastside is starting this month. Birmingham's 2nd Skyscraper 









£200m forward funding deal sealed to deliver city skyscraper | TheBusinessDesk.com


Pensions insurer collaborates on the largest economic residential deal in the city’s history



www.thebusinessdesk.com


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
New build University Railway Station on the cross city line serving the University of Birmingham and Queen Elizabeth Hospital.*
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
University Station | Cross City Line | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Altin vrella

Arena Central, Birmingham


Kier Property secured the purchase of Arena Central in March 2019. This is a significant regeneration project and enhances our development activities in the West Midlands. Detailed planning consent has been achieved for the next phase known as 5 Centenary Square.




www.kier.co.uk


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Metropolitan Workshop submits plans for 48-storey Birmingham tower.*



























Metropolitan Workshop submits plans for 48-storey Birmingham tower


Metropolitan Workshop has put forward plans for a residential tower rising to 48 storeys in the centre of Birmingham




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## Brum X

*Kent Street Residencies | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C








*


----------



## Brum X

*One Eastside | James Watt Queensway | Residential | 15/51fl | 155m | App*


And finally the contractor has been announced, JRL Midgard. 2023 is set to be a great Skyscraper year for the city ;-)

It will be built opposite the 111metre Exchange Square devleopment on that piece of wasteland in the photo below with the JCB and skip, lol so a great little tower cluster opposite Hs2 Curzon Street

https://courtcollaboration.com/developments/one-eastside/


----------



## WarwickDan

*Three Chamberlain Square | Paradise | Mixed-use | 10fl | 44m | Appr.*
Site prep underway for this one with construction to commence this month.


----------



## Sandblast2

Thanks for the posts. A busy few years ahead on Birmingham's skyline!! 🤩


----------



## Brum X

WarwickDan said:


> *Three Chamberlain Square | Paradise | Mixed-use | 10fl | 44m | Appr.*
> Site prep underway for this one with construction to commence this month.
> View attachment 4114680


And everybody give WarwickDan a warm welcome from our International friends

About time too mate, i've been waiting ages


----------



## Sandblast2

👏👏👏


----------



## WarwickDan

Brum X said:


> And everybody give WarwickDan and warm welcome from our International friends
> 
> About time too mate, i've been waiting ages


Cheers, Brum!


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590688091194691586


----------



## Brum X

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*

Looks like they are building the core of the tower


----------



## Brum X

Birmingham set to host 2026 European Athletics Championship | European Athletics Championships | The Guardian


Birmingham is set to build on the legacy of the Commonwealth Games by being named as the host of the 2026 European Athletics Championships




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Colm Flynn

Birmingham's skyline is coming along nicely (along with Manchester). It's nice to have cities other than London with lots of tall building going up or in the planning


----------



## london lad

Yes its good that is getting a head of steam up now , although nowhere near on par with Manchester. Hopefully with the HS2 station coming along it will be a catalyst for further investment.

Went through the other week along M6 and the skyline really needs this current crop as I would put Croydons skyline above it at the mo.

Onwards and Upwards!!


----------



## Sandblast2




----------



## BlackCountryAl

Sandblast2 said:


> View attachment 4133619


I'd like to see that render with 2 snow Hill plaza


----------



## Sandblast2

..... and the Project Drive Tower next to the Octagon in the centre.


----------



## gravesVpelli

london lad said:


> Yes its good that is getting a head of steam up now , although nowhere near on par with Manchester. Hopefully with the HS2 station coming along it will be a catalyst for further investment.
> 
> Went through the other week along M6 and the skyline really needs this current crop as I would put Croydons skyline above it at the mo.
> 
> Onwards and Upwards!!


Regrettable one has to compare Birmingham with Croydon!!

I trust that awful multi-story car park will disappear as they are totally out dated now, especially in city centres. Although it appears that is the site for Project Drive?


----------



## Xander

Sandblast2 said:


> View attachment 4133619


Not bad at all, definitely would rival Manchester if all that gets built!


----------



## metrogogo

Cortland on Broad Street.
Photo update from the 13/11/2022.
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/ by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*

The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

The wonderful Arch Wright has created this visual, with the proposed Project Drive Tower next to the Octagon. Other towers in the pipeline for this area of the city centre.


----------



## metrogogo

Cortland on Broad Street.
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Midgard wins £200m Birmingham Eastside tower.*

One Eastside will be the city’s tallest residential tower at over 154m and will be Midgard’s second tallest project, after CanaryWharf’s 65-storey Consort Place.

The Birmingham project, which also includes a 16-storey block, will provide 667 build-to-rent apartments built near to the new HS2 station on Curzon Street.



*


























Midgard wins £200m Birmingham Eastside tower


JRL-owned Midgard secures its second tallest resi building project to date




www.constructionenquirer.com




*


----------



## Brum X

*SBQ 1-3 | Smallbrook Queensway | Mixed-Use | 44/48/54fl | 142/151/180m | Prop*

Hybrid plans have been lodged that will see the site reimagined with a three-phase residential-led, mixed-use development of up to 1750 new homes in three builds of 44, 48, and 54-storeys.


----------



## Brum X

*Beorma Quarter Phase 2 | Digbeth | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 113m | Prep*


----------



## Brum X

Beorma Quarter Phase 2 | Digbeth | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 113m | Prep

Beorma ?

The _*Beormingas*_ (/ˈbeɪ.ɔːrmɪŋɡəs/; from Old English) were a tribe or clan in Anglo-Saxon England, whose territory possibly formed a _regio_ or early administrative subdivision of the Kingdom of Mercia. The name literally means "Beorma's people" in Old English, and Beorma is likely to have been either the leader of the group during its settlement in Britain or a real or legendary tribal ancestor. The name of the tribe is recorded in the place name Birmingham, which means "home of the _Beormingas_".


----------



## metrogogo

Jewellery Quarter Rise.
showing the recently erected tower cranes.
JQ Rise | Summer Hill Road | Residential | 4-24fl | 71m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
JQ Rise | Summer Hill Road | Residential | 4-24fl | 71m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
JQ Rise | Summer Hill Road | Residential | 4-24fl | 71m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Elster

I really do sympathize, very bizarrely, old tall buildings blocks, in China and Europe as well.


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597553444088422401


----------



## Sandblast2

Not a huge tower in the grand scheme of things, but is set to become the most recognisable building not only in Birmingham, but possibly of any provincial city in the UK.


----------



## Brum X

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

*Kent Street Residencies | Residential | 6-19fl | 61m | U/C*

Kent Street Baths by IYB



















*







*


----------



## Laurence2011

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*

Core on its way up!


----------



## Laurence2011

*One Eastside | Residential | 65fl | 154m | Prep *


----------



## metrogogo

The Octagon core is ready to rise.
rockrocky The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

*One Eastside | Residential | 51fl | 155m | Prep. *

Looking forward to this one rising.









*


*


----------



## Brum X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601177036629893122


----------



## Brum X

*Three Chamberlain Square | Paradise | Mixed-Use | 10fl | 44m | U/C*


----------



## Brum X

Eventually the whole area will look like this with the 49 storey The Octagon as it's pinnacle ;-)


----------



## Laurence2011

Midlands Metro Extension: Bull Street -> Albert Street.

Tracks being laid down, and in the background you can see the demolition work starting on the building where the McDonald's was.


----------



## Laurence2011

*Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C








*


----------



## Laurence2011

*The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C*


----------



## Laurence2011

*Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Aston Villa stadium redevelopment approved.*

Birmingham City Council has granted planning permission for phase one of Aston Villa Football Club’s proposed redevelopment and expansion of its Villa Park stadium.













https://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/aston-villa-stadium-redevelopment-approved


----------



## metrogogo

A few recent shots from around The Octagon.
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
The Octagon | Paradise | Residential | 49fl | 155m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Some decent clads going up here. Manchester could learn a thing or two and depart from all those cloned buildings


----------



## metrogogo

A selection of photos from around Exchange Square.
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## WarwickDan

gravesVpelli said:


> Some decent clads going up here. Manchester could learn a thing or two and depart from all those cloned buildings


I think while I agree variety is definitely good personally I'm not enamoured by the Exchange Square or Cortland Street developments above. However, the January commencements of One Eastside and Great Charles Square (left and right below), should see the trend of variety continue but with quite a bit more quality.


----------



## Sandblast2

*South Central | Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 98m | U/C







*

*(Photo courtesy of Brumline)**

*


----------



## metrogogo

New tramway rails have been laid out prior to welding on the new Delta junction that will see trams serving Curzon Street HS2 railway station and Digbeth coach station.

West Midlands Metro Urbos 100 No. 42 passes over the completed section of the Delta Junction on Bull and Corporation Streets.
Eastside Tramway Extension Works Birmingham by Metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Makers' Yard.
Makers' Yard | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
Makers' Yard | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
Makers' Yard | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr
Makers' Yard | Sherlock Street | Mixed-Use | 5-30fl | 97m | U/C by Metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Sandblast2

*8/10 Brindley Place | Offices | Refurb | 9fl | U/C















*


*(Photos courtesy of Brumline)*


----------



## Sandblast2

A bit of NYC in Brum 🤩


----------



## Brum X

*Curzon Street Station - Hs2 (High Speed Rail 2)*

First signs of actual construction at the Curzon street viaduct, looks like the supports are being put in, how exciting.


----------



## Sandblast2

*Cortland Broad St. | Mixed-Use | 6-35fl | 111m | U/C & **New Garden Square | Hagley Road | Edgbaston | Residential | 14fl | 43m | U/C
*
_From left to right on this image of Westside_.









_*(Image courtesy of Brumline)*_


----------



## Brum X

*Great Charles Square | Great Charles Street Queensway | Mixed-Use | 3-39fl | 126m | App*


----------



## joeyoe121

Love to see it, such a great project


----------



## Sandblast2

One of my favourites too 👍


----------



## Brum X

*South Central | Essex Street | Mixed-Use | 30fl | 98m | U/C*


----------

